# Mitchy - TTRS Manual (420) / TTRS S-Tronic (425)



## LEO-RS

Hey guys,

I thought I would start my own thread as I've had my TTRS 3mths now and in that time I have learned a lot and gathered a hell of a lot of data so it's best to keep all this in 1 place to keep track on it.

Bare with me, there's a lot of reading :lol:

I joined the TT fold back in June 2009 by buying a TDI S-Line, I was fed up of throwing money away at cars so opted for the TDI due to the cheaper running costs. Within a couple of weeks however, the standard power delivery become boring and I wanted a little more from the car so I had the car revo'd in Aberdeen. Cost £470 and it pushed the car upto 210bhp/320lbft. Exactly what I was after, the car felt a lot more punchy and it was still returning 50mpg on trips.










15mths later in November 2010 however, it become tiresome, I am a speed freak at heart and I wanted something quicker. I had been looking at the TTS for a while and initially thought it was the best VFM TT in the range. Residuals were strong, came with the autobox and again mpg and running costs were respectable. However, videos of the TTShops car and Jonny C's car had me craving that TTRS so I bit the bullet and decided to go and look at a few. I had red in my head so went and viewed a couple of misano cars. I then came across this car...










Was sold within minutes, the price was good, MY10 59reg, mileage 3000m, it had the 19'' wheels and the Alu pack and I fell in love with it, I had to have it, so a trip to Macclesfield and back and I now had my new TTRS 

At the same time, I was also contemplating tuning options, bluefin seemed logical, good price, good claimed power figures, easily switchable, good support network so a bluefin dongle was ordered.

Will post my Superchips findings below...


----------



## LEO-RS

So £445 got me a bluefin dongle and K&N panel filter and the tuner promised me this...










Plug and play, I opted for the 155mph delimited file, connected the bluefin to the internet, downloaded the file from their server and uploaded the file to the car. Very convenient, the support network was good, and I always had the bluefin dongle should I need to revert back to standard or if superchips released an updated file. VFM wise, it was the best remap to go for on paper, it offered similar gains as the bigger players but at a fraction of their cost. (£400)

I took the car out for a spin and the difference was instantly noticeable, I wont waffle on about the benefits as I'm sure you are all aware what a remap does to a TC car but I was pleased with the difference and that was that.

3 or 4 days later, I was contacted by Seb at JBS who had seen a few posts of mine on this forum. He offered me a very very good deal on a S2 package in return for an unbiased honest review of their product to the forums. The deal was too good to miss, Milltek TBE and S2 CC tune for a heavily discounted price (No mapping costs, no fitting costs and a heavily discounted Milltek TBE) Had I not snapped up Sebs offer, someone else would have, So I bit his arm off and booked the car in with JBS just after the new year. I had dealt with JBS and CC before and was always pleased with their work and their remaps so I had no issues there.

In the time that I had the bluefin, I did manage to get the car on the rollers. It was booked in during the snow chaos we had back in December. The car had a tank of 95 when I picked it up from Macclesfield, I filled it with Tesco 99 on next tank and then it was time to refill the tank again. I searched high and low but could not find any SUL fuel anywhere in Aberdeen. The snow chaos was causing fuel shortages and 95 ron it was. Bugger, as I had the dyno booked and couldn't do anything about it.










Anyway, I put the car on the rollers and it made this below...(Run in 4th gear)


















As you can see, nowhere near Superchips claims of 401bhp and 406lbft but I cannot fully scrutinize this as I did have 95ron in there. Still I was a little dissapointed...

Figures for S1 bluefin...

381bhp
354lbft
306whp

The fuelling was spot on as you can see from the AFR logs. Optimum lambda value should be around 0.8-0.82 which gives an AFR of 11.5 to 12 (0.82 x Atmosperic 14.7)

Much more about this later.

I will post up the BF VCDS files below to show you what it was doing boost, fuelling and EGT wise.


----------



## LEO-RS

You really need excel to view these files..

TTRS BF1 Logs.xlsx - 0.03MB

You should notice 4 sheet tabs along the bottom..

The first sheet shows...

Group 115 (Actual boost Vs Requested Boost)
Group 112 (EGT)
Group 118 (Load, coolant temp and inlet air temperature)

The 2nd sheet...

Group 3 (Intake Manifold Pressure and timing/throttle angle)
Group 20 (Cylinder 1-4 Correction)
Group 24 (Engine Load and Cylinder 5 Correction)

3rd sheet...

Group 2 (Load, Injection timing, manifold pressure)
Group 31 (Lambda Actual Vs Request)
Group 99 (Coolant/Lambda control)

4th Sheet

Group 3 (As above)
Group 120 (Torque calcs)
Group 115 (As above)

The files I had most interest in were boost (115) EGT (112) Lambda (31) aswell as the timing retard groups (20/24) Group 118 inlet air is also useful.

Anyway, here is the standard TTRS VCDS file...

TTRS Standard Logs.CSV - 0.01MB

Group 115 (Boost) Group 31 (lambda) Group 3 (Intake Manifold Pressure and timing/throttle angle)

What I am trying to show here is that the bluefin map keeps boost low (almost stock) but yet still produces 380bhp

Standard car..

2500..1.14bar
3000..1.07bar
3500..1.03bar
4000..1.05bar
4500..1.03bar
5000..1 bar
5500..1 bar
6000..0.94bar
6500..0.86bar
6900..0.83bar

Quite impressive, holds onto standard boost very well

Bluefin S1 logs...

2500..1.1bar (1.2 req)
3000..1.08bar (1.18 req)
3500..1.05bar (1.15 req)
4000..1.11bar (1.19 req)
4500..1.12bar (1.15 req)
5000..1.16bar (1.16 req)
5500..1.13bar (1.14 req)
6000..1.07bar (1.04 req)
6500..1.02bar (0.97 req)
6900..0.95bar (0.62 req)

As you can see, not a lot different from standard, pretty much a 1.2 bar throughout most of the range dropping to 1 bar at red. Holds better top end where power is made but some fall into the trap of thinking the bigger the boost, the bigger the hp output but it doesn't work like this. You need to fine balance everything else, EGT's timing pull, airflow etc. It's stronger than standard for sure, but not by a significant amount.

The strange thing about this map is it does make power but with only a little boost increase from standard. This map will do 380bhp/365lft all day long.

Bluefin quote 400hp/406lbft, but not a chance based on the requested boost logs attached, they have clearly done that at 1.2+bar througout and then pegged it back for the customer version.

Conclusion = Tame map in comparison to what else is on offer. I would reccomend this map to those after an increase with VFM in mind. Superchips are the cheapest on the market, they offer switchable maps, they offers warranty and they offers a good customer support network.

I would give it *7/10* based on all these factors.

Now onto my Custom Code review...


----------



## LEO-RS

It was time to make a trip to Chesterfield. 20th-21st January 2011.

I travelled down to Chesterfield, dropped my car off with JBS/CC early morning Thursday and booked myself into the nearest holiday inn as I was not picking the car up again until Friday evening.

The car was supposed to be dyno'd at every stage to verify the results, the plan was...

Superchips dyno run
Standard dyno run
Standard dyno run with Milltek catback
CC S1 with milltek catback
CC S2 with Milltek TBE.

I also asked the guys there if they could weigh the Milltek exhaust system as I had heard it was around 20kg lighter than the OEM exhaust system and wanted to verify this. Seb was very friendly and very helpful, answered all my questions and I left to go to the hotel very satisfied with what was about to be done.

I receive a phone call mid afternoon to tell me that they could not get the car to stay on their rolling road due to wheelspin so plans of any RR comparisons were now out the window :evil: Sure, these things cant be helped but i would have thought they would have dyno'd far more powerful cars than mine, but hey ho, I wasn't that bothered.

Watched a few dvds, went to sleep and woke up friday. Gave Seb a call and the guys were just finishing off fitting the Milltek TBE. I waited around and went back to the office around 3pm and the car was finished. I talked to Seb and Kev explained all the logs to me to which I was impressed with the differences between the bluefin logs and the CC logs. Boost was now 1.55bar as opposed to 1.2 bar with the Superchips file and the guys were very helpful. I asked Seb about the weight of the Milltek exhaust and he never got round to doing it for me. Fairs fair, it is a little difficult to do balancing on a set of scales with a big exhaust section in hand so again I wasn't that bothered about this.

Picked up the keys and off I went for the long journey home again. Exhaust sounded lovely, not too loud, just right.

Put the foot down and initially nothing, no big kick in the back feeling, it felt the same as before, and then at around 4000rpm then it came in, car was a lot more eager to pull and the difference 4000+ was certainly noticeable. I was a little dissapointed in the low down grunt, I was expecting a bigger kick in the back but CC had obviously sacrificed this for their trademark smooth map. Sustained power to the red. Seb phoned me as I was stuck in traffic and reports were good. I told him the exhaust sounded lovely, it was a lot more eager to pull higher up and so far so good. I never mentioned the lack of low down torque at this stage.

As the traffic cleared, I managed to get the foot down and do a little speeding over the borders, car felt energetic and license losing speeds came up quickly. It was okay but I never felt overwhelmed.

1 major annoyance was the Milltek exhaust system, at 75mph the exhaust valve would open up irrespective if I had the sport button pressed or not. I turned up the volume on the cd player and it drowned it out.

I got home, switched the car off and felt a little underwhelmed, it was good, certainly better than the bluefin but it wasn't as aggressive as I would have liked to it have been.

I had a RR day booked the next day so I would get to see what it was doing. I was hoping for 420bhp/420lbft....


----------



## LEO-RS

Day of the dyno to see what it was kicking out, It came my turn and a video below of my car on the rolling road...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbkN1Jkl ... r_embedded

329whp/384bhp/381lbft
326whp/381bhp/382lbft

My 2 runs were dead and buried at 5000-5500rpm due to an ECU safeguard, EGT protection map. My AFR dropped down to 10.2 which is deemed to be dangerously rich to the point that I should have probably got misfires. There was black smoke coming out of the exhaust on the runs. The reason was due to high EGT's. At the moment, I am confused as to why EGT's got so high but looking at the videos again I can see that the car was running for a good minute or so before the actual run. The ECU monitors EGT and when it gets to a pre determined level, it dumps fuel (Hence my AFR of 10.2) to cool the cylinders, stop a piston/valve melting. Optimum AFR should be around 11.5-12.5

As to the whp figures to compare..

Phope's car was standard and set a good benchmark...

Phope = 283whp
Mitchy CC2 = 329whp (With EGT dump)
Mitchy BF S1 = 306whp

So the CC map was half working, it did show a significant increase in the WHP figures over the bluefin, just not at the flywheel (Not sure why?) and torque was low but again much better than the BF plots I had.

Another video of the car showing the EGT protection map kicking in and lambdas dropping, it's smoking like a diesel :evil: ...






Rolling road plots.. (Run in 4th gear)


















Now look at the AFR's, clear EGT protection issues. The turbo is running too hot.

I would much prefer my car to be overfuelling to cool things down and smoking a little bit than have an expensive engine rebuild to a melted piston so this is showing the ECU safeguards working.

The CC map was having issues controlling EGT. I reported this back to James at CC who assured me he would look into it for me.


----------



## LEO-RS

Here is a comparison of what the maps are doing....

Standard Car Logs..

2500..1.14bar
3000..1.07bar
3500..1.03bar
4000..1.05bar
4500..1.03bar
5000..1 bar
5500..1 bar
6000..0.94bar
6500..0.86bar
6900..0.83bar

Bluefin S1 Logs...

2500..1.1bar (1.2 req)
3000..1.08bar (1.18 req)
3500..1.05bar (1.15 req)
4000..1.11bar (1.19 req)
4500..1.12bar (1.15 req)
5000..1.16bar (1.16 req)
5500..1.13bar (1.14 req)
6000..1.07bar (1.04 req)
6500..1.02bar (0.97 req)
6900..0.95bar (0.62 req)

CC2 S2 Logs..

2500..1.37bar (1.36 req)
3000..1.35bar (1.37 req)
3500..1.37bar (1.36 req)
4000..1.42bar (1.41 req)
4500..1.55bar (1.55 req)
5000..1.55bar (1.55 req)
5500..1.52bar (1.46 req)
6000..1.36bar (1.42 req)
6500..1.20bar (1.42 req)
7000..1.12bar (1.4 req)

Turbo holds max boost pressure upto 5500, then it starts to run out of steam by failing to make the requested at 6000. Wastegate duty cycle pretty much maxed at this point, it's trying it's hardest but unable to get more boost.

Intercooler should help get actual closer to requested at 6000rpm + If there is a mismatch anywhere of 300mb or more then car goes into limp mode.


----------



## LEO-RS

Here are the logs that Kev took off my car when he was tuning it...

TTRS CC2 Logs.xlsx - 0.03MB

They are as before, multiple pages down the bottom with lots of different groups but I was focusing on EGT (Group 112) and Lambda (Group 31) to see what was up.

I dont claim to be a professor in diagnostics of the Bosch ECU, but the way the EGT maps were explained to me was that when a specific temperature was reached (IIRC 900c) then the ECU would go into protection mode and fuel dump. By fuel dump, I mean richening the lambda values in order to bring EGT's back down or at least control them. This is how the stock ECU controls temperatures, completely normal and nothing untoward. The video on the dyno was showing this working perfectly.

In my logs however, these rules are not being applied, It became fairly evident that CC have deliberately dropped lambda to cool irrespective of EGT temperature. The logs attached above show dropping lambda values way below 800c on some occasions, so it seems to me that instead of going into EGT protection caused by temperature, the map has been tuned to overfuel top end irrespective of temperature reached.

This works and it does control EGT but it's being too cautious and too safe for my liking. I would have been much happier with stock control, i.e temperature related, rather than revs related which appears to be. 3rd gear 750c EGT's should not be being met with 0.74 lambdas. It is being deliberatley overfuelled.

I had worked out the reason for my poor dyno display.

I confirmed this on the road with a work colleague in his M3 trying to keep up :lol: reports of black smoke were noted, we swapped cars and I seen it with my own eyes, the dyno video black smoke issue was also alive and kicking on the road so excessive dyno temps were blown out of the water with that 1.

I wasn't happy with this and notified James again to which I had a few long discussions with him and talking to him about solutions to the problems.

Just for reference, if you look at my superchips log, you will note lambda stays firmly put at 0.8-0.82, EGT's get upto around 960c so this tells me that Superchips have increased the switch over point in order to tune the car. Stock I believe is a 900c switch, bluefin have increased this to switch at 1000c in order to make the power they do. Nothing wrong with that, it's just the way they tune their cars and I have no issues with them doing so, they obviously know what they're doing as they have a reputable history of tuning cars.

Another log here, this time a fast 1, (Private runway of course but I got the car upto top of 5th) the car goes into limp mode early on, look at the boost columns and EGT's go bonkers even with EGT protection (Lambda dropping)

CC S2 - Saturday 29-01.xlsx - 0.02MB

1060c at 160mph  The reason being I think due to limp mode, just look at the turbo, it wasn't boosting at all.

So yet I had another issue to cure, I had got the dreaded limp mode problem that all the revo guys were complaining about :evil:

I spoke with James at CC again, and he did offer to move the EGT protection map and give me a new file but someone posted an MRC S1 plot and I was hooked, I didn't want to be a CC2 guinea pig trying new maps and I wasn't 100% sure on moving safety paramaters to let things run hotter so that was it for me.

I booked myself into MRC last week.

I will hold off on my review of the CC map for now until I've discussed the MRC tune. I must make this clear, I will not slate JBS/CC on the forum, I just think the map needs a little more work.

Now onto my MRC experience...


----------



## LEO-RS

MRC Stage 1 map..

By far the strongest dyno plot map I have seen come from a TTRS, 611nm (451lbft) torque to which of course it drops but torque still remains strong up until the red with 490nm (361lbft) at 6000rpm










Remember this is a S1 map although MRC are fully custom so will be the best possible outcome for S1. If I could beat that, I'd be over the moon. All I have different to that above is the Milltek TBE so the plots below are purely Milltek gains with a little tweaking.


----------



## jonnyc

Did they explain to you why the torque and power lines dont intersect at 5250rpm??


----------



## LEO-RS

450m down to Banbury in the car was almost unbearable.

75mph and the valve opened automatically irrespective of pressing the S button or not :evil: My cruise speed was around 85mph so along with my wife and little 1 whinging about the noise, my head was double burst. I was relieved when there was traffic and speed dropped below 75 as I then got a bit of peace and quiet, I did think about dropping to 74 just to keep it quiet but I had to be as quick as possible for the little 1 in the back. The Milltek exhaust does sound fab on WOT and when you want it to make noise but when you dont, it's a pain in the arse. If travelling short distances under 100m then it's bearable but over that and it's just irritating.

I arrived at MRC and this was the 1st thing I asked Doug about. He said he would look into it for me and within a few hours I heard back from him telling me he had solved the problem. The exhaust flap was now working in sport mode only and they had also got rid of the annoying start up over fuel which made the exhaust loud from stone cold. I was chuffed at that and a big thumbs up for solving this issue. The valve can also be opened at 3/4 throttle with S button disengaged too which makes it even better.

First off the car was dyno'd with the CC software, much better results this time (MRC have 2 big fans, WP only have 1 single fan)

405ps (400bhp)
345ps @ wheels (340whp)
591nm (435lbft)

You can see the car once again struggling with AFR, at 4500rpm the torque starts dropping, and at 5500rpm the power starts to drop. I must say for 3000-5500rpm the torque is good, certainly on a par with the revo S2 files, it's just when the power starts to drop, the torque does too and only leaves 390nm at 6500rpm due to the EGT issues.










The car was then put back to stock file and run....

353ps (348bhp)
294ps @ wheels (290whp)
536nm (395lbft)

Standard cars appear to be making around 350lbft out the factory so the gains from the Milltek are more than clear, I would say you could expect to see upto 40lbft from the exhuast, 10bhp or so.










CC2 Review.....

The map is okay but could be so much better with more time and development. If they resolve the EGT issues they are having and bring boost in a little sooner then their map would be very good. As it is at the moment though....

*CC2...7/10*


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Did they explain to you why the torque and power lines dont intersect at 5250rpm??


I have absolutely no idea Jonny, probably scaling on the graphs. I can sure ask him though, sure it's all above board :roll: :wink:


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they explain to you why the torque and power lines dont intersect at 5250rpm??
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea Jonny, probably scaling on the graphs. I can sure ask him though, sure it's all above board :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## jamiekip

Interesting journey you've gone through Mitchy.

BUT the problem is, it's all different maps on different dyno's with different dyno operators on different days on different fuels.

As mentioned before, my car has gone on several dyno's as part of bigger RR days and has managed all sorts of results with absolutely no change to the car. Bearing in mind as part of a RR day the car is strapped on and run, with very little time wasted ensuring optimal set up.

Peak torque i've had is 438lb/ft
Peak power i've had is 445bhp

Given MRC quote S1 gains on their website of 60bhp and 60lb/ft I'm surprised they have found you all that extra from what you say is their S1 file... though they had all the time in the world with it on the RR...
It just seems to good to be true, and when that happens, it usually is.

I don't know if you have a deal going with MRC like you had with CC, but perhaps that sheds some light on the RR results?

Anyway, it's all lottery until you either get several cars on the same RR on the same day, or we get several cars logged at a vmax type event.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Interesting journey you've gone through Mitchy.
> 
> BUT the problem is, it's all different maps on different dyno's with different dyno operators on different days on different fuels.
> 
> As mentioned before, my car has gone on several dyno's as part of bigger RR days and has managed all sorts of results with absolutely no change to the car. Bearing in mind as part of a RR day the car is strapped on and run, with very little time wasted ensuring optimal set up.
> 
> Peak torque i've had is 438lb/ft
> Peak power i've had is 445bhp
> 
> Given MRC quote S1 gains on their website of 60bhp and 60lb/ft I'm surprised they have found you all that extra from what you say is their S1 file... though they had all the time in the world with it on the RR...
> It just seems to good to be true, and when that happens, it usually is.
> 
> I don't know if you have a deal going with MRC like you had with CC, but perhaps that sheds some light on the RR results?
> 
> Anyway, it's all lottery until you either get several cars on the same RR on the same day, or we get several cars logged at a vmax type event.


Now now Jamie, behave. You do realise these guys are not back yard Mickey Mouse tuners, if they are good enough for the RS4 and RS6 guys, they are good enough for my little TT.

Additionally, all these results are from the same dyno, the same car, the same fuel, the same operator, the same intake temps. I only posted the WP graphs as a history of the car. In no way am I making reference to those, this is purely for the dyno charts at MRC

Your car did not make 445bhp, the dyno operator told you the car slipped and hence why you never received a dyno chart. If you have, please post it up but I think you know as well as I do that 445bhp on this car is just laughable :lol: Not achievable and some of the other results posted from that dyno that day were a little bit dubious :wink:

The best revo S2 dyno plot I can find is your very own Jamie. Please provide me with a better Revo S2 graph and I'll compare my car to that 1 but until then MRC is leading the way by a country mile


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting journey you've gone through Mitchy.
> 
> BUT the problem is, it's all different maps on different dyno's with different dyno operators on different days on different fuels.
> 
> As mentioned before, my car has gone on several dyno's as part of bigger RR days and has managed all sorts of results with absolutely no change to the car. Bearing in mind as part of a RR day the car is strapped on and run, with very little time wasted ensuring optimal set up.
> 
> Peak torque i've had is 438lb/ft
> Peak power i've had is 445bhp
> 
> Given MRC quote S1 gains on their website of 60bhp and 60lb/ft I'm surprised they have found you all that extra from what you say is their S1 file... though they had all the time in the world with it on the RR...
> It just seems to good to be true, and when that happens, it usually is.
> 
> I don't know if you have a deal going with MRC like you had with CC, but perhaps that sheds some light on the RR results?
> 
> Anyway, it's all lottery until you either get several cars on the same RR on the same day, or we get several cars logged at a vmax type event.
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Jamie, behave. You do realise these guys are not back yard Mickey Mouse tuners, if they are good enough for the RS4 and RS6 guys, they are good enough for my little TT.
> 
> Additionally, all these results are from the same dyno, the same car, the same fuel, the same operator, the same intake temps. I only posted the WP graphs as a history of the car. In no way am I making reference to those, this is purely for the dyno charts at MRC
> 
> Your car did not make 445bhp, the dyno operator told you the car slipped and hence why you never received a dyno chart. If you have, please post it up but I think you know as well as I do that 445bhp on this car is just laughable :lol: Not achievable and some of the other results posted from that dyno that day were a little bit dubious :wink:
> 
> The best revo S2 dyno plot I can find is your very own Jamie. Please provide me with a better Revo S2 graph and I'll compare my car to that 1 but until then MRC is leading the way by a country mile
Click to expand...

It was the run before that slipped... check my blooper youtube clip 

Anyway, I'm behaving no differently to you and your attitude towards Revo... I'm just questioning it, I've not tried it MRC, just like you've not tried Revo.

You've missed my point though - your car was with them for several days given them ample opportunity to get the RR set up correctly for your car.
My car has always simply been thrown on the RR and done in 15 mins or whatever. This is demonstrated in the widely varying results seen at RR days... take mine and Pov's runs at AMD... same day, same RR but the results vary far to significantly... there are simply to many variables that it is easy for one variable to create a significant impact and give a curious result... which anyone's going to take as their bragging right down the pub.

Don't take offence, I'm sure their not micky mouse tuners, but I'm just asking the questions like you were asking about all the Revo claims (also not micky mouse tuners)


----------



## LEO-RS

Finally, the MRC S2 plot with the CC and standard to show the differences. Just look at the difference between MRC and CC top end. 60bhp or so.










And difference between MRC S1 and MRC S2, not a lot more power, only 7bhp but the torque has been bettered. The below plot is my own attempt of overlaying S1 vs S2, it's as accurate as my eyes but gives you a rough idea.










Doug has claimed that the turbo is pretty much maxed now, there was nothing left in the blower safely. I think Doug holds a bit more credence than any of us guys here so that's why I hold the opinion that I do that the maximum this turbo will flow safely is 430bhp.

As to revo S2...

Revo S2 with Milltek...The best Revo S2 file currently available, ignore the power, concentrate on the torque.










*Revo S2 with Milltek*

2250..250lbft
2500..350lbft
3000..420lbft
3500..430lbft
4000..430lbft
4500..425lbft
5000..415lbft
5500..385lbft
6000..350lbft
6500..320lbft

Total = *3775lbft*

*MRC S2 with Milltek...*

2250..490lbft (665nm)
2500..464lbft (630nm)
3000..464lbft (630nm)
3500..464lbft (630nm)
4000..451lbft (612nm)
4500..424lbft (575nm)
5000..405lbft (550nm)
5500..387lbft (525nm)
6000..369lbft (500nm)
6500..335lbft (455nm)

Total = *4253lbft*

The MRC S2 car is ballistic, easily lights up all 4 wheels in 2nd and is just so much stronger up top. The midrange in 1 word, awesome 

*I'm not claiming MRC S2 is better than revo S2 having never driven a revo S2 car,* I am simply going off the available dyno plots. Imagine I had used Povs torque figures from the weekend Jamie, that difference would be 100x worse ;-)

*MRC S2 - 10/10*


----------



## tt3600

Interesting writeup since i'm thinking Bluefin when my car arrives.

How did you find the Bluefin map low down the rev range?

Was is as good or better than standard from 1600 RPM?


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting journey you've gone through Mitchy.
> 
> BUT the problem is, it's all different maps on different dyno's with different dyno operators on different days on different fuels.
> 
> As mentioned before, my car has gone on several dyno's as part of bigger RR days and has managed all sorts of results with absolutely no change to the car. Bearing in mind as part of a RR day the car is strapped on and run, with very little time wasted ensuring optimal set up.
> 
> Peak torque i've had is 438lb/ft
> Peak power i've had is 445bhp
> 
> Given MRC quote S1 gains on their website of 60bhp and 60lb/ft I'm surprised they have found you all that extra from what you say is their S1 file... though they had all the time in the world with it on the RR...
> It just seems to good to be true, and when that happens, it usually is.
> 
> I don't know if you have a deal going with MRC like you had with CC, but perhaps that sheds some light on the RR results?
> 
> Anyway, it's all lottery until you either get several cars on the same RR on the same day, or we get several cars logged at a vmax type event.
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Jamie, behave. You do realise these guys are not back yard Mickey Mouse tuners, if they are good enough for the RS4 and RS6 guys, they are good enough for my little TT.
> 
> Additionally, all these results are from the same dyno, the same car, the same fuel, the same operator, the same intake temps. I only posted the WP graphs as a history of the car. In no way am I making reference to those, this is purely for the dyno charts at MRC
> 
> Your car did not make 445bhp, the dyno operator told you the car slipped and hence why you never received a dyno chart. If you have, please post it up but I think you know as well as I do that 445bhp on this car is just laughable :lol: Not achievable and some of the other results posted from that dyno that day were a little bit dubious :wink:
> 
> The best revo S2 dyno plot I can find is your very own Jamie. Please provide me with a better Revo S2 graph and I'll compare my car to that 1 but until then MRC is leading the way by a country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the run before that slipped... check my blooper youtube clip
> 
> Anyway, I'm behaving no differently to you and your attitude towards Revo... I'm just questioning it, I've not tried it MRC, just like you've not tried Revo.
> 
> You've missed my point though - your car was with them for several days given them ample opportunity to get the RR set up correctly for your car.
> My car has always simply been thrown on the RR and done in 15 mins or whatever. This is demonstrated in the widely varying results seen at RR days... take mine and Pov's runs at AMD... same day, same RR but the results vary far to significantly... there are simply to many variables that it is easy for one variable to create a significant impact and give a curious result... which anyone's going to take as their bragging right down the pub.
> 
> Don't take offence, I'm sure their not micky mouse tuners, but I'm just asking the questions like you were asking about all the Revo claims (also not micky mouse tuners)
Click to expand...

Jamie, it's competition. I'm not claiming 1 is better than the other, far from it. That would be silly having not driven a S2 revo car, I am only going off the best dyno plots available at this time

As Mule says on the other forum, revo needs to start proving itself on the dyno ;-) There are now a handful of examples of poor results. Williams car not making 400bhp with S1 and cooler, Povs 370lbft and 400bhp from the weekend, your own low bhp figures in the AMD chart.

If you have your 445bhp graph, please share as that was missed from your build thread. I distinctly remember you quoting 425bhp that day and actually laughed at the 445bhp claim and dismissed it. Now the competition is heating up, you're claiming 445? 445 without a cooler too when we have specialists telling us this turbo will not flow more than 430bhp. Go phone TTS and ask them for their power output figure for revo S2 ;-) I bet they state 430bhp ;-)

This isn't about peak numbers though, it's just purely competition. MRC have entered the frame and are now a credible option for those TTRS owners thinking about a remap. Okay, they are not as big as revo and are located in Banbury only. There is no switching option, but perhaps people want a fully custom map that is maximised straight away.

Cost of MRC S2 = £750
Cost of Revo S2 = £900/£1050 with SPS

It's an option and this is merely what I intended with this thread. To show people that revo is not the only choice :wink:


----------



## TootRS

Very informative write up there Mitchy. First time I've heard MRC mentioned on this forum, heard a lot of good things about Doug, Mihnea and the team. I had my Milltek fitted there and a good friend of mine has had his B5 S4 tuned there running 450hp, they get a lot of B5 cars, and they've had a lot of C5 and C6 RS6 cars. Not many TTs though so nice to see that, especially as I'm considering using them for a remap.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> As to revo S2...
> 
> Revo S2 with Milltek...The best Revo S2 file currently available, ignore the power, concentrate on the torque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revo S2 with Milltek*
> 
> 2250..250lbft
> 2500..350lbft
> 3000..420lbft
> 3500..430lbft
> 4000..430lbft
> 4500..425lbft
> 5000..415lbft
> 5500..385lbft
> 6000..350lbft
> 6500..320lbft
> 
> Total = *3775lbft*
> 
> *MRC2 with Milltek...*
> 
> 2250..490lbft (665nm)
> 2500..464lbft (630nm)
> 3000..464lbft (630nm)
> 3500..464lbft (630nm)
> 4000..451lbft (612nm)
> 4500..424lbft (575nm)
> 5000..405lbft (550nm)
> 5500..387lbft (525nm)
> 6000..369lbft (500nm)
> 6500..335lbft (455nm)
> 
> Total = *4253lbft*
> 
> The MRC S2 car is ballistic, easily lights up all 4 wheels in 2nd and is just so much stronger up top. The midrange in 1 word, awesome
> 
> *I'm not claiming MRC S2 is better than revo S2 having never driven a revo S2 car,* I am simply going off the available dyno plots. Imagine I had used Povs torque figures from the weekend Jamie, that difference would be 100x worse ;-)
> 
> *MRC S2 - 11/10*


You see this is your problem Mitchy - you've ignored all i've said in previous posts and carried on regardless, even copying my charts and using them as the basis for your argument.
Charts from a different day on a different dyno by a different operator... your car tested for several days, my car thrown and run in under 15 minutes... the comparison counts for nothing
You say your not claiming MRC is better than Revo, but the way you've typed up this entire thread reads like that's exactly what you're attempting to say... we talked about this before when you were banging the JBS Custom Code drum... you agree a deal to promote their product and as a result you attempt to flame everything else out there in order to fulfil your part of the bargain. :roll:

Sorry, that's my opinion


----------



## LEO-RS

toot3954 said:


> Very informative write up there Mitchy. First time I've heard MRC mentioned on this forum, heard a lot of good things about Doug, Mihnea and the team. I had my Milltek fitted there and a good friend of mine has had his B5 S4 tuned there running 450hp, they get a lot of B5 cars, and they've had a lot of C5 and C6 RS6 cars. Not many TTs though so nice to see that, especially as I'm considering using them for a remap.


Thanks,

Precise reason why I chose MRC. Revo would have been the easier option for me, there is a local dealer to me, it would have been cheaper with all the travelling time, fuel etc but I too have only ever heard of positive comments about MRC and when I spotted the S1 map, thought, definitely worth a try.

I'll point Doug to this thread, he may share his thoughts and answer Jonnys question about the 5250rpm cross over.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to revo S2...
> 
> Revo S2 with Milltek...The best Revo S2 file currently available, ignore the power, concentrate on the torque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revo S2 with Milltek*
> 
> 2250..250lbft
> 2500..350lbft
> 3000..420lbft
> 3500..430lbft
> 4000..430lbft
> 4500..425lbft
> 5000..415lbft
> 5500..385lbft
> 6000..350lbft
> 6500..320lbft
> 
> Total = *3775lbft*
> 
> *MRC2 with Milltek...*
> 
> 2250..490lbft (665nm)
> 2500..464lbft (630nm)
> 3000..464lbft (630nm)
> 3500..464lbft (630nm)
> 4000..451lbft (612nm)
> 4500..424lbft (575nm)
> 5000..405lbft (550nm)
> 5500..387lbft (525nm)
> 6000..369lbft (500nm)
> 6500..335lbft (455nm)
> 
> Total = *4253lbft*
> 
> The MRC S2 car is ballistic, easily lights up all 4 wheels in 2nd and is just so much stronger up top. The midrange in 1 word, awesome
> 
> *I'm not claiming MRC S2 is better than revo S2 having never driven a revo S2 car,* I am simply going off the available dyno plots. Imagine I had used Povs torque figures from the weekend Jamie, that difference would be 100x worse ;-)
> 
> *MRC S2 - 11/10*
> 
> 
> 
> You see this is your problem Mitchy - you've ignored all i've said in previous posts and carried on regardless, even copying my charts and using them as the basis for your argument.
> Charts from a different day on a different dyno by a different operator... your car tested for several days, my car thrown and run in under 15 minutes... the comparison counts for nothing
> You say your not claiming MRC is better than Revo, but the way you've typed up this entire thread reads like that's exactly what you're attempting to say... we talked about this before when you were banging the JBS Custom Code drum... you agree a deal to promote their product and as a result you attempt to flame everything else out there in order to fulfil your part of the bargain. :roll:
> 
> Sorry, that's my opinion
Click to expand...

Well you're entitled to that Jamie, but not once have I flamed revo on this thread. I have given my honest reviews of all 3 products with more than enough supporting evidence.

As to your other point, like I said before, your plot is the strongest currently available for a comparison. Revo is the competition, I am merely comparing what is out there at the moment. Post me a better revo graph and i'll happily compare mine to that. It doesn't matter if mine has been setup and optimised, I'm just comparing the 2 best plots that I have seen from both tuners.

I think people will be able to read this thread and make up their own mind, but youre entitled to your views. At no point have I slated revo and at no point have I said MRC was better. You're right, comparisons from 2 different dynos is a little pointless, but then as above, I've chosen the best revo plot and the best MRC plot to date.

I look forward to seeing more revo plots, that's for sure. All it is is healthy competition and a little banter ;-)


----------



## jamiekip

In this thread no... in countless other threads yes.... I'm tired of it and I'm playing a little reverse psychology with you.
Annoying isn't it?

Bottom line is, comparing my Revo with yours is absolutely pointless... you've said it before when comparing it against your Bluefin and Custom Code, yet now against your MRC your happy to do so, and my opinion is disregarded... funny how you change your tune.
Ohh, and typical forum etiquette is to ask to publish someone elses photo's :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS

tt3600 said:


> Interesting writeup since i'm thinking Bluefin when my car arrives.
> 
> How did you find the Bluefin map low down the rev range?
> 
> Was is as good or better than standard from 1600 RPM?


It's a little hard to say with the bluefin as the car was run with 95ron so would have retarded a bit on the rollers. Additional to that, the guys at Wallace have issues running the car and I dont think they offer enough cooling.

The best way to see is by comparing the VCDS logs i posted between Bluefin and standard.

it's certainly stronger, it's certainly worthwhile and I would recommend it yes. Only if you're not fussed by having the best product and chasing numbers though otherwise the other tuners win that battle.

For £400, a warranty, a switchable device and an excellent support network, you cannot go wrong with the bluefin. Those figures posted will be bare minimum due to the 95 ron fuel that it was run on.

if you need help understanding the logs, give me a shout and ill do my best to explain.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> In this thread no... in countless other threads yes.... I'm tired of it and I'm playing a little reverse psychology with you.
> Annoying isn't it?
> 
> Bottom line is, comparing my Revo with yours is absolutely pointless... you've said it before when comparing it against your Bluefin and Custom Code, yet now against your MRC your happy to do so, and my opinion is disregarded... funny how you change your tune.
> Ohh, and typical forum etiquette is to ask to publish someone elses photo's :roll:


Now now Jamie,

Accept it for what it is, competition. You're opinion has not been disregarded, I've fully taken it on board and yes I do agree with you that it is pointless comparing 2 sets of different dyno figures.

However, that is not what I am getting at and you are clearly missing my point ;-)

When Revo quoted their 410bhp, when APR quoted their 403bhp, when Superchips quoted their 401bhp, they were all done from different dynos. All I am doing is getting the best revo plot to hand and the best MRC plot to hand and making a comparison. That's all and Im sure others can see that.

As to your other point about revo, read my 1st post Jamie, the 1 about my TDI, kind of blows that 1 out the water :wink: Perfectly happy and satisfied with revo on my TDI, 10/10 couldn't have hoped for anything better.


----------



## LEO-RS

The car also had a photoshoot and an HD video made. I shall post up once I have these but will probably be a week or so before the video is edited and made.

I'll try and post some more pics when I can.

Next addition will probably be a Forge cooler, may yield 5hp or so and hopefully help with cooler temps in the warmer months. There are reports though that the standard cooler is good enough though so I need to get thinking. I believe Poverty will have some data from the Forge unit soon which may help me make up my mind.

No BT or hybrids from me though, that's as far as I'll go with the car. Not much of a build thread, It's just somewhere I can keep track on things and refer too with all the attached data if needed.

Mitchy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mitchy, What ever the BHP, your RS looks wonderful, a real looker as they say. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Jamie,
> 
> Accept it for what it is, competition. You're opinion has not been disregarded, I've fully taken it on board and yes I do agree with you that it is pointless comparing 2 sets of different dyno figures.
> 
> However, that is not what I am getting at and you are clearly missing my point ;-)
> 
> When Revo quoted their 410bhp, when APR quoted their 403bhp, when Superchips quoted their 401bhp, they were all done from different dynos. All I am doing is getting the best revo plot to hand and the best MRC plot to hand and making a comparison. That's all and Im sure others can see that.
> 
> As to your other point about revo, read my 1st post Jamie, the 1 about my TDI, kind of blows that 1 out the water :wink: Perfectly happy and satisfied with revo on my TDI, 10/10 couldn't have hoped for anything better.
Click to expand...

No, I think your missing mine.

So, now, now Mitchy (I can patronise too)

When you had Bluefin - everyone said it will be conservative, but you disagreed, claming Revo was to expensive, over rated etc, etc
Turns out the Bluefin was conservative.

When you had CC - everyone warned you, but you disagreed claiming they were more thorough than Revo, you claimed Revo must be removing the ECU safeguards (for the record they don't) and implied a reputable company were causing damage to customers cars.... Pretty harsh claims in anyone's book
Turns out your car was the one doing potential harmful things and throwing out smoke like a diesel and performing erratically, where as the Revo cars were all operating safely.

And now with MRC, your thread reads like a willy waving contest and you've structured those last posts to imply it is a better product then Revo. You may not hold a grievance with Revo, but you've structured this whole process in order to imply MRC is the best (becuase you are promoting the product???).

For the record, I hear nothing but good things about MRC, and another tuner supporting the TTRS is a good thing, but my point is, what ever *you* decide to go with is the best option at that given time, everyone else is wrong, and you will work all the facts to support your position at any given time.

I don't find that a good way to support/endorse the product you decide to go with. Has a sniff of arrogance.

You may think I'm just getting all pro Revo, not the case, you know the reason why I went with there product so I want go over old ground.

I'm out


----------



## jaybyme

just noticed your last charts are in Nm and PS,so they will not cross at 5250 rpm,plus will have to be converted to Hp for comparisons.
But like already mentioned impossible to do unless cars meet up for a dyno day.


----------



## BlackRS

tt3600 said:


> Interesting writeup since i'm thinking Bluefin when my car arrives.
> 
> How did you find the Bluefin map low down the rev range?
> 
> Was is as good or better than standard from 1600 RPM?


I'm Bluefin'd and find the boost comes in earlier than stock and with a lot less lag than before, the car just feels a lot more responsive at low speeds/revs. My worry was that it would be peaky with even more lag at low revs but they've really nailed it for real world, everyday usability.

Not been on a dyno but on super unleaded it feels massively stronger than stock and IMO won't be far off the advertised figures.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> When you had Bluefin - everyone said it will be conservative, but you disagreed, claming Revo was to expensive, over rated etc, etc
> Turns out the Bluefin was conservative.
> 
> True, and I have proven this, not you, nor anyone else. I have gathered that data and I have come to that conclusion.
> 
> Bluefin claim 401bhp/406lbft
> Revo claim 410bhp/403lbft
> 
> I have no idea how anyone could call that conservative. They are quite evenly matched there on paper. However, from my logs and dyno day, it would appear that its perhaps been toned down a little from advertised.
> 
> When you had CC - everyone warned you, but you disagreed claiming they were more thorough than Revo, you claimed Revo must be removing the ECU safeguards (for the record they don't) and implied a reputable company were causing damage to customers cars.... Pretty harsh claims in anyone's book.
> 
> That is absolute nonsense and you know fine well that is. Did I claim revo were removing ECU safeguards? A certain tuner claimed this was the case, but it's a little below the belt saying that originated from me :evil: A certain tuner then went onto claim a certain someone had suffered a gearbox failure and 2 turbo failures. Part of that statement was true ref the gearbox, the turbos as confirmed by the owner turned out just to be an unfounded rumour/claim.
> 
> At no point did any of this come from me, dont shoot the messanger and all that :roll:
> 
> Turns out your car was the one doing potential harmful things and throwing out smoke like a diesel and performing erratically, where as the Revo cars were all operating safely.
> 
> I cannot believe I have just read that after your statement above :lol: Talk of double standards there fella. At what point of EGT protection does it do the car any damage? Perhaps you can get back to the guys that design our bosch ECU's and tell them that the safeguards they have in place to control EGT's are dangerous. My car was putting out black smoke on the dyno due to an overfuel caused by the lambda dropping caused by high egt's caused by the *inbuilt ECU safeguard*
> 
> revo cars operating safely with no problems you say? Safely, certainly no safer than the CC map, both still have the inbuilt protection features. Problems? Do I need to mention the numerous limp mode or 50% boost issues, do I need to mention Povertys car misfiring and do I need to mention the revo logs I have in front of me which shows the EXACT same EGT protection issue. Povs logs are showing me 0.74 lambdas exactly like mine which means exactly the same was happening to his car and forgive me Jamie, Im sure you mentioned EGT on your dyno but you never did get round to posting those VCDS logs or even the dyno chart. I wonder why ;-)
> 
> For you to claim CC was damaging my car is infact libellous but you have the cheek to say I am in the wrong
> 
> And now with MRC, your thread reads like a willy waving contest and you've structured those last posts to imply it is a better product then Revo. You may not hold a grievance with Revo, but you've structured this whole process in order to imply MRC is the best (becuase you are promoting the product???).
> 
> I am recommending the product based on my experience with 3 different maps on this car? I would say my opinion/ recommendation would hold a little water seeing as I have experience with 3 of the maps on the market. At no point was this a willy waving exercise. Revo is the competition here, I simply compared the 2 products in terms of dyno figures. That's it, no on road comparisons, just purely dyno figures
> 
> For the record, I hear nothing but good things about MRC, and another tuner supporting the TTRS is a good thing, but my point is, what ever *you* decide to go with is the best option at that given time, everyone else is wrong, and you will work all the facts to support your position at any given time.
> 
> With all due respect Jamie, Im not the 1 hijacking the thread and causing a scene. The ******** is much bigger than VAGOC, there are 10 of us or so over there discussing nothing but TTRS issues. Over here, there are hundreds of TT owners, the wider audience will decide based on facts what is the best product or what map they would prefer. Sure some would opt for the revo, it has lots of benefits which Ive already been through, but some would/will also opt for the MRC map now as it is in direct competition with revo
> 
> I don't find that a good way to support/endorse the product you decide to go with. Has a sniff of arrogance.
> 
> Not at all fella, people can read this thread themselves. its full of facts and figures, at no point have I slated the competition, you just appear to have a bee in your bonnet ;-)
> 
> You may think I'm just getting all pro Revo, not the case, you know the reason why I went with there product so I want go over old ground.
> 
> That's fine Jamie, you have revo as do many others, I have had Bluefin/CC and now MRC.
> 
> I'm out


I see what you're doing there fella, but Im not going to get into a slanging match. All I've done is post facts and figures, it's upto the much wider audience to decide where their money would go. I have simply just added a further option to the forums as at the moment it is heavily dominated by revo.

Im out too Jamie, there's no point in discussing this much further as it will just degenerate the thread and with all due respect I have not done this to your thread on vagoc.

Any issues, PM me fella


----------



## LEO-RS

BlackRS said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting writeup since i'm thinking Bluefin when my car arrives.
> 
> How did you find the Bluefin map low down the rev range?
> 
> Was is as good or better than standard from 1600 RPM?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Bluefin'd and find the boost comes in earlier than stock and with a lot less lag than before, the car just feels a lot more responsive at low speeds/revs. My worry was that it would be peaky with even more lag at low revs but they've really nailed it for real world, everyday usability.
> 
> Not been on a dyno but on super unleaded it feels massively stronger than stock and IMO won't be far off the advertised figures.
Click to expand...

It's ashame you missed the dyno day.

I'd agree with you that its definitely higher than what I had due to the fuel. Certainly inbetween 381 and 401. Torque wise, well 354 was quite a way off 406lbft. Looking at other S1 torque plots, 1 that is being talked about on the other forum at the moment, perhaps 370-380lbft too yes.

Like I said, I have no issues at all with the bluefin and would recommend it. It ticks all the boxes, it's just not as strong as the S2 maps but then that is to be expected, the Milltek improves torque vastly


----------



## LEO-RS

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mitchy, What ever the BHP, your RS looks wonderful, a real looker as they say. 8)
> Hoggy.


I see you like red cars too there ;-)

Agree though, absolutely love this colour on the RS 8)


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> just noticed your last charts are in Nm and PS,so they will not cross at 5250 rpm,plus will have to be converted to Hp for comparisons.
> But like already mentioned impossible to do unless cars meet up for a dyno day.


426ps is 421bhp, 366ps @ wheels is 361whp. Already converted the nm to lbft, but cheers, I missed that.

I wasn't aware that PS didn't cross at 5250, but if that's the reason then thanks, will save me asking the question.

I fully expect a revo car will post more hp at some point, afterall, I am only running with TBE but torque wise, Im not so sure. When you add up the figures over the rev range, the MRC car is very strong. It gets the big kick in the back but also maintains and holds good torque higher up too. This is down to clever tuning, turn the boost down, generate less heat but more power :wink:

CC 2 max boost pressure = 1.55bar
MRC 2 max boost pressure = 1.45bar

Doug did say that the turbo was pretty much maxed there though, so 430bhp perhaps with a good cooler, just like TTS claim. The Wagner unit however was said to be no better than stock.

I'll ask Doug to come on and have a look tomorrow just incase I've missed anything or reported something I shouldn't have 

Mitchy


----------



## LEO-RS

Another couple of pics for those that like red... (Not fussed about hiding my reg plates, autotrader is a far easier option for clones)


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you had Bluefin - everyone said it will be conservative, but you disagreed, claming Revo was to expensive, over rated etc, etc
> Turns out the Bluefin was conservative.
> 
> True, and I have proven this, not you, nor anyone else. I have gathered that data and I have come to that conclusion.
> 
> Bluefin claim 401bhp/406lbft
> Revo claim 410bhp/403lbft
> 
> I have no idea how anyone could call that conservative. They are quite evenly matched there on paper. However, from my logs and dyno day, it would appear that its perhaps been toned down a little from advertised.
> 
> When you had CC - everyone warned you, but you disagreed claiming they were more thorough than Revo, you claimed Revo must be removing the ECU safeguards (for the record they don't) and implied a reputable company were causing damage to customers cars.... Pretty harsh claims in anyone's book.
> 
> That is absolute nonsense and you know fine well that is. Did I claim revo were removing ECU safeguards? A certain tuner claimed this was the case, but it's a little below the belt saying that originated from me :evil: A certain tuner then went onto claim a certain someone had suffered a gearbox failure and 2 turbo failures. Part of that statement was true ref the gearbox, the turbos as confirmed by the owner turned out just to be an unfounded rumour/claim.
> 
> At no point did any of this come from me, dont shoot the messanger and all that :roll:
> 
> Turns out your car was the one doing potential harmful things and throwing out smoke like a diesel and performing erratically, where as the Revo cars were all operating safely.
> 
> I cannot believe I have just read that after your statement above :lol: Talk of double standards there fella. At what point of EGT protection does it do the car any damage? Perhaps you can get back to the guys that design our bosch ECU's and tell them that the safeguards they have in place to control EGT's are dangerous. My car was putting out black smoke on the dyno due to an overfuel caused by the lambda dropping caused by high egt's caused by the *inbuilt ECU safeguard*
> 
> revo cars operating safely with no problems you say? Safely, certainly no safer than the CC map, both still have the inbuilt protection features. Problems? Do I need to mention the numerous limp mode or 50% boost issues, do I need to mention Povertys car misfiring and do I need to mention the revo logs I have in front of me which shows the EXACT same EGT protection issue. Povs logs are showing me 0.74 lambdas exactly like mine which means exactly the same was happening to his car and forgive me Jamie, Im sure you mentioned EGT on your dyno but you never did get round to posting those VCDS logs or even the dyno chart. I wonder why ;-)
> 
> For you to claim CC was damaging my car is infact libellous but you have the cheek to say I am in the wrong
> 
> And now with MRC, your thread reads like a willy waving contest and you've structured those last posts to imply it is a better product then Revo. You may not hold a grievance with Revo, but you've structured this whole process in order to imply MRC is the best (becuase you are promoting the product???).
> 
> I am recommending the product based on my experience with 3 different maps on this car? I would say my opinion/ recommendation would hold a little water seeing as I have experience with 3 of the maps on the market. At no point was this a willy waving exercise. Revo is the competition here, I simply compared the 2 products in terms of dyno figures. That's it, no on road comparisons, just purely dyno figures
> 
> For the record, I hear nothing but good things about MRC, and another tuner supporting the TTRS is a good thing, but my point is, what ever *you* decide to go with is the best option at that given time, everyone else is wrong, and you will work all the facts to support your position at any given time.
> 
> With all due respect Jamie, Im not the 1 hijacking the thread and causing a scene. The ******** is much bigger than VAGOC, there are 10 of us or so over there discussing nothing but TTRS issues. Over here, there are hundreds of TT owners, the wider audience will decide based on facts what is the best product or what map they would prefer. Sure some would opt for the revo, it has lots of benefits which Ive already been through, but some would/will also opt for the MRC map now as it is in direct competition with revo
> 
> I don't find that a good way to support/endorse the product you decide to go with. Has a sniff of arrogance.
> 
> Not at all fella, people can read this thread themselves. its full of facts and figures, at no point have I slated the competition, you just appear to have a bee in your bonnet ;-)
> 
> You may think I'm just getting all pro Revo, not the case, you know the reason why I went with there product so I want go over old ground.
> 
> That's fine Jamie, you have revo as do many others, I have had Bluefin/CC and now MRC.
> 
> I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing there fella, but Im not going to get into a slanging match. All I've done is post facts and figures, it's upto the much wider audience to decide where their money would go. I have simply just added a further option to the forums as at the moment it is heavily dominated by revo.
> 
> Im out too Jamie, there's no point in discussing this much further as it will just degenerate the thread and with all due respect I have not done this to your thread on vagoc.
> 
> Any issues, PM me fella
Click to expand...

You missed the last change of font colour to highlight your reply... I fixed it for you


----------



## DaveMat

Mitchy said:


> ...The ******** is much bigger than VAGOC, there are 10 of us or so over there discussing nothing but TTRS issues. Over here, there are hundreds of TT owners...


While that is true, there aren't exactly have hundreds of TT-*RS* owners on any forum, and surely they're the only ones that matter when discussing TT-RS maps?

Very nice car though Mitchy. One I'd be proud of.


----------



## LEO-RS

There's no thanks button over here JK, but cheers


----------



## LEO-RS

DaveMat said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The ******** is much bigger than VAGOC, there are 10 of us or so over there discussing nothing but TTRS issues. Over here, there are hundreds of TT owners...
> 
> 
> 
> While that is true, there aren't exactly have hundreds of TT-*RS* owners on any forum, and surely they're the only ones that matter when discussing TT-RS maps?
> 
> Very nice car though Mitchy. One I'd be proud of.
Click to expand...

I decided to buy an RS car from being a TDI owner having only ever used this forum so I suppose you are right that VAGOC is focused mainly on the TTRS in the TT section but there's a much wider TT audience here. I suspect many TT owners of dare I say it the 'lesser' models may have interest in the RS model, prices coming down, the 3yr deal coming to an end, or just like me, fancied a change.

It was videos of Jonny Cockers car and TTShops car that had me signing the paperwork on the RS. Had it not been for them, I'd probably still be tootling around getting 50mpg :lol:

Cheers though, they are lovely cars and prices are dropping and coming more affordable now. There are plenty on the market for £37-40k now which is nice specced TTS money so I suspect we will be seeing a fair few more RS owners soon 

With a remap these cars are pretty tough to beat especially cars built in the last couple of years. Infact, I cant really think of anything better for the money to be honest.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you had Bluefin - everyone said it will be conservative, but you disagreed, claming Revo was to expensive, over rated etc, etc
> Turns out the Bluefin was conservative.
> 
> True, and I have proven this, not you, nor anyone else. I have gathered that data and I have come to that conclusion.
> 
> Bluefin claim 401bhp/406lbft
> Revo claim 410bhp/403lbft
> 
> I have no idea how anyone could call that conservative. They are quite evenly matched there on paper. However, from my logs and dyno day, it would appear that its perhaps been toned down a little from advertised.
> 
> Well done. Everyone was just trying to save you a little time, but fair enough, you tried it and confirmed what everyone else knew. Thing is, as you well know, the advertised figures only tell a small part of the story...
> 
> When you had CC - everyone warned you, but you disagreed claiming they were more thorough than Revo, you claimed Revo must be removing the ECU safeguards (for the record they don't) and implied a reputable company were causing damage to customers cars.... Pretty harsh claims in anyone's book.
> 
> That is absolute nonsense and you know fine well that is. Did I claim revo were removing ECU safeguards? A certain tuner claimed this was the case, but it's a little below the belt saying that originated from me :evil: A certain tuner then went onto claim a certain someone had suffered a gearbox failure and 2 turbo failures. Part of that statement was true ref the gearbox, the turbos as confirmed by the owner turned out just to be an unfounded rumour/claim.
> 
> At no point did any of this come from me, dont shoot the messanger and all that :roll:
> 
> Mitchy - you were like the voice of that tuner, and by posting [email protected] like that up in the public domain you caused an embarrassing situation on the forum. I guessed at the time you were the guinea pig and getting the map for free and you confirmed that later. Easy for you to know say "it wasn't me, I just relayed what I heard" but there is a PM function, and for stuff like that you take it up with people directly, not stick unsubstantiated rubbish out there for all to see. Several people in that post got concerned by what you were posting.... so, yes, it originated from you, as you posted it and allowed it to 'get out there'. Didn't seem fair in my book seen as you'd not allowed anyone to comment on what you'd heard before going public.
> 
> Turns out your car was the one doing potential harmful things and throwing out smoke like a diesel and performing erratically, where as the Revo cars were all operating safely.
> 
> I cannot believe I have just read that after your statement above :lol: Talk of double standards there fella. At what point of EGT protection does it do the car any damage? Perhaps you can get back to the guys that design our bosch ECU's and tell them that the safeguards they have in place to control EGT's are dangerous. My car was putting out black smoke on the dyno due to an overfuel caused by the lambda dropping caused by high egt's caused by the *inbuilt ECU safeguard*
> 
> OK, maybe 'harmful' was a bit OTT, but ewither way, it wasn't right and your car was running like a dog... and yeah it was the inbuilt safe guard... but they had moved the safety parameters down causing you more issues. Either way, like I said at the time, get the thing off your car as I'd be very upset were that happening to mine
> 
> revo cars operating safely with no problems you say? Safely, certainly no safer than the CC map, both still have the inbuilt protection features. Problems? Do I need to mention the numerous limp mode or 50% boost issues, do I need to mention Povertys car misfiring and do I need to mention the revo logs I have in front of me which shows the EXACT same EGT protection issue. Povs logs are showing me 0.74 lambdas exactly like mine which means exactly the same was happening to his car and forgive me Jamie, Im sure you mentioned EGT on your dyno but you never did get round to posting those VCDS logs or even the dyno chart. I wonder why ;-)
> 
> For you to claim CC was damaging my car is infact libellous but you have the cheek to say I am in the wrong
> 
> So sue me. I'll counter it with all the quotes you made about Revo... I'm doing no more than you did, in fact half what I'm saying is what you posted or PM'd me.
> :roll: Limp mode has caused an issue with a handful of people and is nipped in the bud. Also, there is a fix on the way that you'll no doubt want.. in fact no doubt need as you've only had your map on for a little while so far... your not out of the woods yet. The thing is if it starts to haunt you... do you have to go back to MRC? The joys of the SPS make for an easy fix
> As for logs, no logs because I wasn't able to log it.. simples if I'd have had the chance I'd have done it and I intend to get it done shortly whilst getting the IC fitted
> 
> And now with MRC, your thread reads like a willy waving contest and you've structured those last posts to imply it is a better product then Revo. You may not hold a grievance with Revo, but you've structured this whole process in order to imply MRC is the best (becuase you are promoting the product???).
> 
> I am recommending the product based on my experience with 3 different maps on this car? I would say my opinion/ recommendation would hold a little water seeing as I have experience with 3 of the maps on the market. At no point was this a willy waving exercise. Revo is the competition here, I simply compared the 2 products in terms of dyno figures. That's it, no on road comparisons, just purely dyno figures
> 
> Revo is the competition... you even sound like you're promoting the product lol. Great, you've tried 3 products... does that really mean you're in e better position to talk about this stuff? I guessed the outcome of the first 2 situations lol.
> 
> For the record, I hear nothing but good things about MRC, and another tuner supporting the TTRS is a good thing, but my point is, what ever *you* decide to go with is the best option at that given time, everyone else is wrong, and you will work all the facts to support your position at any given time.
> 
> With all due respect Jamie, Im not the 1 hijacking the thread and causing a scene. The ******** is much bigger than VAGOC, there are 10 of us or so over there discussing nothing but TTRS issues. Over here, there are hundreds of TT owners, the wider audience will decide based on facts what is the best product or what map they would prefer. Sure some would opt for the revo, it has lots of benefits which Ive already been through, but some would/will also opt for the MRC map now as it is in direct competition with revo
> 
> There are hundred of TTRS owners here are there? Ohh, I must have missed a few.
> Mate, I'm causing no more of a scene than you... and I'm not doing this to be difficult, I just think its only fair that an alternative voice is heard... no harm done
> 
> I don't find that a good way to support/endorse the product you decide to go with. Has a sniff of arrogance.
> 
> Not at all fella, people can read this thread themselves. its full of facts and figures, at no point have I slated the competition, you just appear to have a bee in your bonnet ;-)
> 
> Full of facts and figures, as usual, managed to your own advantage... I had to point out the issues with comparing two different cars, on two different rollers, on two different days, managed by two different operators... you would however happily put up the two charts saying A is better than B. You're telling the story leaning towards the outcome you want.
> 
> You may think I'm just getting all pro Revo, not the case, you know the reason why I went with there product so I want go over old ground.
> 
> That's fine Jamie, you have revo as do many others, I have had Bluefin/CC and now MRC.
> 
> I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing there fella, but Im not going to get into a slanging match. All I've done is post facts and figures, it's upto the much wider audience to decide where their money would go. I have simply just added a further option to the forums as at the moment it is heavily dominated by revo.
> 
> Not doing anything, simply rounding off your view so it balances out a little
> 
> Im out too Jamie, there's no point in discussing this much further as it will just degenerate the thread and with all due respect I have not done this to your thread on vagoc.
> 
> Apologies
> 
> Any issues, PM me fella
Click to expand...


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> There's no thanks button over here JK, but cheers


It may be bigger *BUT* is it better :wink:


----------



## DaveMat

Thanks, but that still means there are only a few people that can comment on whether any map for the TT-RS seems any good.

I hate how forums are full of people arguing over print outs from rolling roads. Until you've tried the maps for yourself, or got cars together for testing next to each other, there's little you can do to prove one's quicker or better to drive than another. But that seems to be how forums work these days, so I guess I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
With the MRC map now installed, does the car have any limp mode issues, 50% boost issues, D/V issues or cooling issues ?. Does it run strong everywhere, and all the time ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## DaveMat

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> With the MRC map now installed, does the car have any limp mode issues, 50% boost issues, D/V issues or cooling issues ?. Does it run strong everywhere, and all the time ?, regards, SIMON.


None of the issues we paupers in (or almost in) "lesser" TTs have to suffer.


----------



## LEO-RS

Jamie,

I think you will find the PM function was used and at no point did I post that on the public forum. Remember my PM to you fella, short memory there.

I think you have forgotten why I asked the question in the first place ;-) I was asking advice on whether to allow my EGT safeguard to be moved upwards with another file from CC. The claim at the time is that revo done exactly this. Thanks to Povs logs, I found out this was not the case.Therefore I declined the offer to move the EGT safeguard north.

That was a very sound move by me and 1 I am pleased that I brought up with the forum as If I had went for the updated file, I could have been running very very hot. Many of us are now aware that this EGT protection issue exists and why some of us are having problems on dynos. Knowledge is power Jamie and that is exactly what these forums are for. To ask advice.

You keep on mentioning me bringing up revo but the only gripe I have had with them has been their pricing strategy. I dont know where you're getting all this revo bashing nonsense from.

In the UK, there has only ever been 1 credible option for the TTRS so far. Sportec were quickly dismissed on vagoc, bluefin was deemed too tame, CC was deemed untrustworthy. MRC however, totally different kettle of fish. Highly respected tuner and looking at the 2 best dyno plots from a revo TTRS vs an MRC TTRS, the MRC car is way out front, not on power no, but definitely on torque and it's torque that wins races. You can argue til you're blue in the face about different dynos, different cars etc, I get that, we've been there and done this argument already.

I dont get why you feel the need to keep trying to add other factors in order to try and rubbish this thread :lol: Jamie mate, It's getting a little embarrassing and desperate, you are throwing everything at this, kitchen sink next by any chance? Shall I overlay your map onto mine? Lets just stick with facts and figures, let the figures do the talking ;-)

Can we leave it there as we have done everything now. I dont see the point in continuing with this nonsense, Like I said, I have not hijacked your thread.

Okay with you buddy


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> With the MRC map now installed, does the car have any limp mode issues, 50% boost issues, D/V issues or cooling issues ?. Does it run strong everywhere, and all the time ?, regards, SIMON.


Simon, MRC tested it for 100m or so.I've then done a further 650m.

Had a good few hard runs and it does feel strong, very strong. The shove in the back is awesome. No noticeable drop in performance so I would say I havent experienced boost issues yet but of course time is short at the moment and it's too quick to say. It does make me feel more confident that the MRC file is not boosting as hard as the CC file. This may help with these issues but who knows. As to EGT and lambdas etc, I need to get out and do some logging to verify those. MRC tune the car in 5th though so they get to see what its doing at 150mph unlike some other tuners that may perhaps do it in 4th.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> Jamie,
> 
> I think you will find the PM function was used and at no point did I post that on the public forum. Remember my PM to you fella, short memory there.
> 
> I think you have forgotten why I asked the question in the first place ;-) I was asking advice on whether to allow move my EGT safeguard upwards with another file from CC. The claim at the time is that revo done exactly this. Thanks to Povs logs, I found out this was not the case.Therefore I declined the offer to move the EGT safeguard north.
> 
> That was a very sound move by me and 1 I am pleased that I brought up with the forum as If I had went for the updated file, I could have been running very very hot. Many of us are now aware that this EGT protection issue exists and why some of us are having problems on dynos. Knowledge is power Jamie and that is exactly what these forums are for. To ask advice.
> 
> You keep on mentioning me bringing up revo but the only gripe I have had with them has been their pricing strategy. I dont know where you're getting all this revo bashing nonsense from.
> 
> In the UK, there has only ever been 1 credible option for the TTRS so far. Sportec werequickly dismissed on vagoc, bluefin was deemed too tame, CC was deemed untrustworthy. MRC however, totally different kettle of fish.Highly respected tuner and looking at the 2 best dyno plots from a revo TTRS vs an MRC TTRS, the MRC car is way out front, not on power no, but definitely on torque and it's torque that wins races. You can argue til youre blue in the face about different dynos different cars etc, I get that, we've been there and done this argument already
> 
> What were you insinuating about MRC earlier Jamie in your intitial post on this thread? You never let slip that you thought the figures were massaged did you Jamie? That's how some may read your inital post. I see the green eyed monster a little there as of course nothing is as good as your revo file :roll:
> 
> I dont get why you feel the need to keep trying to add other factors in order to try and rubbish this thread :lol: Jamie mate, It's getting a little embarrassing and desperate, you are throwing everything at this, kitchen sink next by any chance? Shall I overlay your map onto mine? Lets just stick with facts and figures, let the figures do the talking ;-)
> 
> Can we leave it there as we have done everything now. I dont see the point in continuing with this nonsense, Like I said, I have not hijacked your thread.
> 
> Okay with you buddy


Mate I PM'd you asking you to stop posting unsubstantiated claims about failures and removal of safeguards. I then tried to offer you help from my experiences. But YOU DID post that stuff in the public domain also and when it wasn't in the puiblic domain you were PM'ing EVERY TTRS on the forum.... as good as sticking it in the public domain.

No, I didn't say they were massaged, I said RR's done on different days... ohh, you get the picture.
I also said that my car was on and off a set of rollers in minutes, and that MRC had the opportunity to get your car set up on the dyno properly (a good thing)... my only point is comparing my graph and yours is pointless :roll: 
No green eyed monster mate, I asked for my settings to be conservative on my car from day one... I've never gone for headline figures (though I do have a set of figures I want to achieve). In fact, out of the S2 lot my car is probably set most conservatively going from the settings others are running (though every car is different)

I'm not trying to rubbish this thread, I'm trying to balance the view, and the facts your using aren't exactly fair that's my only point. You think it's embarrasing... fine, that's your opinion, but I thought it important to get my point across, as your view, is only one part of the story.

The MRC file seems like a good option... but to claim it is the best, without having tried Revo, had your car with Revo on a RR, etc, etc is just a bit, well, like I side before arrogant.

I have at no point said Revo is better than MRC.


----------



## DaveMat

I guess MRC have got a pair of these in front of the dyno then, otherwise it's pointless!


----------



## LEO-RS

Haha, these cars do tend to run hot and I think there is a nack to running them properly. I think Doug mentioned he waits 10mins or so between each run. Cant wait to see this video, they cleaned up the car too so should be looking good. I'm also happy that this exhaust flap issue has been resolved.

I just really hope Audi do not go anywhere near it when I take the car in for a service, long way back to Banbury :lol:

Jamie, that's fine mate, I am happy to debate the tuning options available for our cars


----------



## jamiekip

Build a relationship with your service manager at the dealer... 
Mine now know never to wash it or adjust anything on the ecu without speaking to me first.
Well worth the effort to get 'em on side


----------



## DaveMat

Mitchy said:


> Haha, these cars do tend to run hot and I think there is a nack to running them properly.


There's also a knack to flowing the same volume of air into the engine and over the intercooler/radiator as you would get at 150mph on an open road. No tuning company I've seen yet can do that, it really would have to be on the kind of scale as that in the pic I posted.


----------



## BlackRS

And relax...


----------



## jamiekip

BlackRS said:


> And relax...


I had another point...


----------



## [email protected]

The more I keep reading about these sort of heated debates...the more I keep thinking, "perhaps it is time to switch off, just drive the car and move on"...we shall see what happens...


----------



## mrdemon

now I think I pointed you towards MRC 8)

you owe me a pint, and I also want to v-box your car asap :wink:


----------



## jaybyme

Most good Rolling roads have fans which can blow enough air flow equivalent to around 80 mph+, which is fine for setting the car up doing 4th gear runs.
Once set up, the ECU will adjust for the air flow and temperatures out on the open road.


----------



## TTRS_500

I got to the beginning of page 3 and got tired of reading the same old shite just regurgitated from VAGOC but this time with a different tuner.

Anyway.

My 5 pence for what it counts.

1. MRC dyno reads high. Gains over stock is pretty much the same as gains over stock with revo. This is also backed up with the CC file making more power

2. My revo code cost me 750 quid, same as the MRC.

3. Revo Stage 1 graph, running boost 7 timing 5 and fuel 5 - the most aggressive settings ive yet to dyno and I made:










Does this now mean I win? It means diddly squat tbh, we wont know just exactly how good the MRC code is until you go on a rolling road day with other mapped TTRS. Maybe you can get doug to load a trial MRC map onto my car, my mate will be revo s2 with his TTRS so we will properly put the cars to the test.

Im not choosing sides, but just my 5 pence, remember I just want to go as quick as possible.

Im really looking forward to your logs btw!


----------



## LEO-RS

MRC dyno runs high and then you post that :lol: Is that the best you can come up with even though 421bhp is pretty much spot on for a S2 with Milltek. Standard car made standard power, CC made 400bhp as expected and then there are all the RS4/RS6 guys that have over reading plots too, you going to tell them the bad news or shall I ;-)

438bhp from a simple S1 file, and as posted below 405bhp and 370lbft from S2 so somehow S2 and Milltek has lost you 30hp and 60lbft? I wouldn't be advertising that ;-) In fairness to you, you did rubbish off that 438 graph on the other forum and take it with a pinch of salt so ill say no more about it.

You already quote your car ar 440bhp on SCN, the experts quote 430bhp max and that's 430 with cooler and full milltek ;-) At 421bhp, my car is pretty much where I expected it to be. Must have been a shock to you and all the others watching your car expecting 440, It's not me chasing figures there Pov ;-)

I'm glad it's got you revo guys talking though [smiley=gossip.gif] as let's be honest, all the talk of TTRS cars in the UK has been heavily revo focused so far, everything else dismissed as inferior.

Edit...here you go, your revo S2 plot from Sunday just passed..










In all fairness, even I'll say something is not quite right there, it's running near stock torque and to me it looks like cooling issues, the same way I had cooling issues on the dastek dyno with the CC file. These plots are exactly the same and I will say in defence of revo S2 I know the cars are much stronger than that dyno plot above is suggesting.

Revo S2 is good, JC's car and TTS car prove this, no doubt about it. All this thread is to do is put another credible option out there. You guys should be wanting the competition rather than trying to talk it down ;-)

As to pricing Pov, revo S2 costs £749+VAT so £900.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mate you have completely missed the point of my post. The whole point of me posting the 440hp stage 1 graph is to show that a. To compare dyno graphs from different days and different dynos is pointless and b that the gains are still roughly the same over stock.

I still am of the opinion that mrc's dyno over reads a bit but who can disregard that and simply look at the gains you made over stock. Don't you also think it's a bit amusing though that on one dyno your cc car made 380hp and now on mrc's dyno it all of a sudden makes quite improved figures?

As for me claiming 440hp on Scn you need to actually read through my build thread. When I got my stage 2 code loaded and people asked me how much power I expected I said around 430hp. Yes I have 440hp under my display ne but that's only because I haven't changed it since doing more runs, and at the time that was the only figure I had to go by.

I have two friends with mrc cars, both withassive torque and power. I've not had a play yet with the 500+ 711nm one yet but the other a rs4 isn't as quick as figures suggest. I'm having a go aginst the500hp one shortly so will see how these mrc cars really are out on the road. Make no mistake I've seen the 500hp one run before and it's quick but it's also partially stripped.

Just remebermitchy I'm bot a code fan boy, ibe also had more than one code also an I will go with hats fastest but you are sorta going out of your way now to poo poo revo wiyhput any real substance to back anything up. You talk the talk but can you walk the walk. Bring your mrc car to some events etc AMD let's put these carsto thebtest!


----------



## TTRS_500

Apologies for the bad spelling and grammar I'm working off a iphone


----------



## TTRS_500

Apologies for the bad spelling and grammar I'm working off a iphone


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Mate you have completely missed the point of my post. The whole point of me posting the 440hp stage 1 graph is to show that a. To compare dyno graphs from different days and different dynos is pointless and b that the gains are still roughly the same over stock.
> 
> I still am of the opinion that mrc's dyno over reads a bit but who can disregard that and simply look at the gains you made over stock. Don't you also think it's a bit amusing though that on one dyno your cc car made 380hp and now on mrc's dyno it all of a sudden makes quite improved figures?
> 
> As for me claiming 440hp on Scn you need to actually read through my build thread. When I got my stage 2 code loaded and people asked me how much power I expected I said around 430hp. Yes I have 440hp under my display ne but that's only because I haven't changed it since doing more runs, and at the time that was the only figure I had to go by.
> 
> I have two friends with mrc cars, both withassive torque and power. I've not had a play yet with the 500+ 711nm one yet but the other a rs4 isn't as quick as figures suggest. I'm having a go aginst the500hp one shortly so will see how these mrc cars really are out on the road. Make no mistake I've seen the 500hp one run before and it's quick but it's also partially stripped.
> 
> Just remebermitchy I'm bot a code fan boy, ibe also had more than one code also an I will go with hats fastest but you are sorta going out of your way now to poo poo revo wiyhput any real substance to back anything up. You talk the talk but can you walk the walk. Bring your mrc car to some events etc AMD let's put these carsto thebtest!


Pov in response to that mate,

CC2 on WP dyno produced 384.4bhp
CC2 on MRC dyno produced 399.2 bhp

A difference of 3.9% or 14.8bhp is actually close across 2 dynos. WP was on a dyno day with a lot more heat and less cooling with 1 fan as opposed to 2. I know for a fact the CC was higher than the bluefin file, but the peak numbers didn't suggest so, however you only need to look at the WHP figures,

BF S1 - 306whp/381bhp
CC S2 - 329whp/384bhp

The CC car was definitely quicker than the BF car so I'd say that 400bhp would have been about right and looking at the WHP figures gives that more credibility. Take from that what you will but I'd say the figures were pretty much spot on as expected.

If I were to ask you what you would expect from Revo S2 with milltek, what figures would you give me? Compare them to mine and tell me they're much different ;-) 421bhp is exactly where a S2 should be IMO. Perhaps 430bhp at a push with a cooler. Im not a fan of over quoting numbers, 430bhp is about the max we will reliably see from this turbo. As to torque, well the lower you spool the turbo the higher the torque. Mines is on full boost at 2250rpm hence 490lbft, others come in later and hence lower torque values. The trick is holding these values ;-)

You must be dissapointed with your run at the weekend Pov, I know I was piss*d at the CC run but at least there was a reason for the poor figures, I'm not sure why your torque was so low, almost stock. That's not a dig mate, but you should be cracking 430-440+ lbft easily, 370lbft is pi*s poor when standard cars are chucking out 350lbft


----------



## TTRS_500

Wasn't annoyed at all mate it was a really good day, and I already knew what to expect. Before you car goes on the rollers you fill out a sheet with your expected bhp and I did put down 400hp. Dyno days are all lottery and tbh I disregard them. I went along, had a laugh with my mates, took some people out in the car, group of us had Nandos after and my car was the most powerful on the day. Really enjoy these events but tbh I only put the car on the rollers really for the benefit of other people who haven't seen it other than myself. It will be interesting to see the before and after figures on the 16th though.

We know the revo car is quick because of vbox data and 1/4 mile times. We could always compare them against some of the higher power rs4 times and see how they compare.


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> We know the revo car is quick because of vbox data and 1/4 mile times. We could always compare them against some of the higher power rs4 times and see how they compare.


You mean a professional racing car drivers 1/4m time? I wouldn't put too much emphasis on that and say it was because of the revo file, Jonny will always get the very best out of a car and buying a map based on what he can do is just silly. His best time is 11.6 vs yours at 12.8, that's a massive difference there Pov. You may be able to knock half a second off that in optimum conditions granted but still it's nowhere near JC's time and it never will be.

RS4 vs TTRS is hardly fair mate, completely different cars, a tuned golf or Leon can pull past an RS4. If you get your vmax event up and running (preferably Elvington) I'll happily come down for a side by side against any S2 car.

As to the other point, I wasn't on about the power, it's the pi*s poor torque the car put out that would have annoyed me. Looking forward to seeing your Forge results as Im currently sitting on the fence about that. Some are saying the standard cooler is upto the job, others are saying nope not a chance.


----------



## TTRS_500

My 12.8 time was my first ever run, in a stock car with a passenger mate...

I reckon I can do a high 11 no problem, thing is I'm now sorta loosing interest in abusing my car down the 1/4 mile and spending money going there etc when I'd much rather race go karts.

I'm talking mrc tuned rs4. So 480bhp and stupidly high mrc quoted torque, the b5 twin turbo jobby, the b7 isn't even worth the petrol, we borrowed one for a couple weeks and the TT absolutely destroyed that no contest at all. Vtecabuser/sunglasses run or AMD can vouch for that one.


----------



## LEO-RS

I seen the video of Ben against the RS4 before he lost his license. I'm not a fan of the V8 in the RS4, they dont make the 414bhp figures, more like 380bhp.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/ne ... emise.html

As to RS4 vs TTRS, i'd say this 1 at 480bhp(?) was slightly quicker than Mrdemons revo S1 car as he starts a few car lengths back but crosses the line at the same time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mARPQvPT ... re=related

No idea about tune mind you, if its 480bhp or not, if its MRC tuned or not.


----------



## DaveMat

TTRS_500 said:


> Bring your mrc car to some events etc and let's put these carsto the test!


Mk5golfgti.co.uk are organising one at AMD, I've no idea if you're near Essex, but if not, their events are usually worth a day's driving.

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 536.0.html

It'd be good to see a few of you there and put some faces to the names.


----------



## TTRS_500

Get a day sorted around the manc area and we could have loads of Ttrs there. I should be in Scotland for the Scottish national Scn meet aswell so should give us loads of runs against each other


----------



## DaveMat

How about Leeds? Not that far from Manchester. http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 611.0.html


----------



## TTRS_500

I've put myself down. You're move mitchy...


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, next trip down south for me should be Brunters, Leeds is too far for me to come just for a dyno day just now. When you are up this neck of the woods, I'll happily meet up and go for a run or a dyno shoot out.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> Pov, next trip down south for me should be Brunters, Leeds is too far for me to come just for a dyno day just now. When you are up this neck of the woods, I'll happily meet up and go for a run or a dyno shoot out.


whens brunters?


----------



## suffeks

does mrc = apr? because apr also claims a boat load of torque...


----------



## jaybyme

TTRS_500 said:


> I've put myself down. You're move mitchy...


Your results will be interesting, as I will be making a trip to Rstuning later in the year once my car is here and it's got a few miles on the clock.It's not that far from Germany,lol
Paul at Rstuning is well known for his accurate dyno runs.Only a small company,but knows what he's doing when it comes to tuning, and has a nice Dyno Dynamics 4wd RR


----------



## LEO-RS

suffeks said:


> does mrc = apr? because apr also claims a boat load of torque...


The MRC map produces the same torque as the APR map at 451lbft but holds onto it much better. The S2 MRC map then betters the S1 map by a further 40lbft with the Milltek TBE and tweak.

Pov, vmax day hasn't been announced yet mate.

I should be cracking the 1/4 in the next couple of weeks, stripping out the rear seats and passenger seat purely for the run and giving it a go. Crail generally runs about 10c cooler ambient than pod due to being oop north so should get a decent time. I've done a few runs at pod and York in the past so should come flooding back. May also have something else up my sleeve in the way of cooling. Contemplating either aquamist or nitrous rather than forking out for a cooler as no matter what the ambients up here will always be cooler for me than what you southern guys are doing. Additional to that Doug doesn't seem to think IC upgrade would do a lot and I've heard some of the German tuners leaving the standard well alone. The Wagner unit was tested and found to be no better than stock. Will await all your logging.

Is the forge comparison being done on a forge dyno or do they use 3rd party? If the turbo really does max out and you are running 420+ with the exhaust then not sure if there will be the same reported increases as TTshop claimed.


----------



## TTRS_500

It's a 3rd party dyno paid for by forge. My intake temps are shocking but it's good that we have plenty of before logs so will get some once cooler is on. Btw do you think it would be worthwhile logging my friends currently stock TTrs before he gets revo s2 and the milly race fitted?


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> It's a 3rd party dyno paid for by forge. My intake temps are shocking but it's good that we have plenty of before logs so will get some once cooler is on. Btw do you think it would be worthwhile logging my friends currently stock TTrs before he gets revo s2 and the milly race fitted?


I do have to admit mate, your intake temps are high with your cooler and I cant for the life of me understand why as mine on standard cooler are pretty good, look at my logs posted earlier in this thread, at 140-160mph, they're still in the 30's IIRC.

I'll do some logging tonight on my way home as I want to see what EGT's/Lambdas and intake temps are doing. Im convinced the reduction in boost has helped with the limp (loss of boost) issues as no matter how hard I try, I cannot get it to do it just now. Full throttle, come off and then come on again, blips of the throttle, block changing from 6th to 3rd and so on, it's just not doing it but like I said before still early days. I may still need an upgraded DV soon.

Im waiting on your forge results before making my mind up, but im seriously thinking about aquamist and even nitrous. I may even plumb nitrous in for performance just for vmax/1/4m events as lets be honest 420bhp is enough for the roads.

Get your chum to make a trip along to Banbury for MRC, that way you 2 will get to have a lot of comparisons  :wink:

Always worthwhile logging mate to see the progress made at every stage. I have some standard plots to refer to too, interesting seeing the lambda and EGT's, correction factors etc of the stock but if he's not into all that, then perhaps not.

Did you want me to log fuel pressure? What block is that under?

Will have to post up here mate as the admin over at the other place have restricted my account again, anything I post over there is invisible to everyone else (i think) Can you see anything I've posted today, I can but I dont think anyone else can :lol:

When are you coming up this neck of the woods, doubt I'll get to Leeds but can meet you if you cross the border up here. You'll enjoy it up here, cooler inlets and some stunning scenery, just stay clear of Glasgow :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

CC2 log as posted on P1

http://www.zshare.net/download/86894592ca7f82fe/

Actually they get nowhere near 30's, speed was high, the 1060c EGT was in 5th or 6th IIRC. Saying that, looking at boost, the car is in limp mode at this point so may explain why the inlets are so low.

I'll do a lot more logging to see what they're doing now.


----------



## LEO-RS

A pic of the car strapped onto WP dyno with the CC2 file...


----------



## TTRS_500

He's up for me logging his car I'm particulary interested in stock exhaust egts, and his fuelling.

I will point him to this thread and let him have a read. Will also be good to see his intake temps.

Not sure what the blocks are but it's easy to find in the advance logging section.

Really really interested in your egts, intake temps, timing, and fuel rail pressure now.

Just had a quick look on vagoc and I think you are right lol, they probably just want to approve your posts beforehand .

But yeah really intereted to see your logs


----------



## LEO-RS

Stock lambdas are running 0.9-1.0 upto around 5000rpm and dropping down to 0.83/0.84 in the red so fairly lean. I dont have EGT data unfortunately for stock. (Look at P1, 3rd post for standard log I have)

Will do EGT/Lambda/inlet air temp/Fuel Pressure/CF's and boost tonight.

If you check back around 8ish, I should be able to upload them.


----------



## LEO-RS

> Marc
> 
> 
> 
> The issue that has arisen here in recent weeks is that certain members have come here to promote a tuning company that has offered them a free map in exchange for an "unbiased" review of their product. After the car was left with that tuner for a number of days the figures that came out are claimed to be extraordinary and far superior to those of Revo or anybody else and that member chose to get into a willy waving contest to promote the tuning company that gave him a free remap. Maybe the map is the best thing in the world, but the way the information is being conveyed stinks of a PR exercise.
> 
> I've had just about enough of all this bullsh|t.
> 
> If you ask for somebody's opinion on a product, don't be upset when they tell you that the product they forked out their hard earned money is better than the one you got for free that may well have been overcooked based on the levels of black smoke that come out the back of your car, but then again what do I know?
Click to expand...

Need to quash these rumours before they start spiralling. The above was posted by the owner(?) and administrator of VAGOC, to which he then removed my posting privileges so I could not reply to the above [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

I would just like to make clear the above is totally nonsense and I have no idea why Marc has felt the need to do this? I did not receive a free remap, nor did MRC ask me to give an unbiased review of their product. Additional to that, Marc has also implied that MRC are Mickey Mouse tuners that have massaged the figures to better that of revos :roll: I am more than happy to post my receipt for the remap and more than happy to dyno the car at another venue just to blow Marcs baseless claims out of the water. As to the last paragraph, there is certainly no smoke coming from my exhaust. (Oh and Marc, you may want to read up on Bosch EGT protection as you do not know what you are speaking about, No)

My posting privileges were removed 10mins after I posted the MRC graphs on that forum and as a result that particular thread is not viewable to any of the public even though it has been written in a very fair manner. (revo are not mentioned once) In addition to this, it appears my posting privileges were removed as a result of this thread on the TT forum, absolutely nothing to do with any postings on VAGOC because apparently this thread is anti-revo and doesn't fit in over there  Where??

Apologies for bringing it over here, It's just I wanted to quash this nonsense before arms and legs are added and as none of the VAGOC administrators are responding to PM's, it was the only way I could quash this nonsense. It is very unfair on MRC but there you go, that's the mentality of some people. I chose MRC over revo and this is the result so it left me with no option but to bring it here.

Anyway, I've said my bit, myself and Marc are never going to be buddies but this is very very childish, and Marc, I know you'll be reading but time to grow up fella, you'll give yourself a coronary if you keep on going on like this ;-)

We're equal over here fella, no big power trips and that goes for the other VAGOC administrators that talk down to you like dirt aswell (I still have your PM JK, the 1 where you told me off, threatened me with another ban and spoke down to me like a child. Read it yourself and ask yourself would you speak to me like that face to face, I'd probably think not, it's cringe worthy, I never bit back, just wasn't worth it.)

Mule, if you're reading mate, I trust you'll make of this what you will and see my point of view as you know yourself what that forum is like with revo and should anyone have the balls to try anything different, all hell breaks loose. All very sad, but there you go.

There are a couple of good chaps there, I like Pov, totally down to earth, nice chap, i get him, I think he gets me. I like Jonny, he stays professional most of the time and I like seeing his updates. Mule, well you dont fall for all that revo nonsense and Im glad you spoke up yesterday, and there are a couple of others but it's like being part of a masonic lodge over there sometimes, all very hush hush, too much going on in the background, too much bitching.

End of the matter for me.

Politics eh :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, done some logs again mate and I've had a quick look.

Lambda is remaining strong at 0.82-0.8, Boost is around 1.4bar. Correction factors are really good at 1s and 2s, I may have spotted a 4 in there somewhere but looked to be a 1 off. Inlets were great again with an ambient of 9c, whilst I was on the loud pedal, under 30c, I logged kmph to show speed, think I take it upto top of 4th only as there was quite a bit of traffic.

Fuel rail pressures looked good, matching requested or running a bit more actually.

I will do my best to get them up tonight for you to have a nosey at, but if not will be in the morning.


----------



## jaybyme

Just a point on the German tuners and fitting a larger cooler.
From what I have read,they all have a final stage of tuning using an uprated cooler,with normal stage 1 tuning,they tend to recommend reinforcing the standard cooler.
It seems to me that the Rs's intake temps seem to be on the high side.
I know on my Megane, which is boosting at 1.6 bar,I can't get intake temps more than 18c above ambient temps,and that's at full power for Km on the Autobahns.
Funnily enough, I took a picture of my car reading intakes at -8c doing140km/h with ambient at -10c this morning,lol
Maximum intake today was +16c above ambient.
It will be interesting to see how the RS compares later this year,but it looks like there's room for improvement,from what I've read so far ?.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> Pov, done some logs again mate and I've had a quick look.
> 
> Lambda is remaining strong at 0.82-0.8, Boost is around 1.4bar. Correction factors are really good at 1s and 2s, I may have spotted a 4 in there somewhere but looked to be a 1 off. Inlets were great again with an ambient of 9c, whilst I was on the loud pedal, under 30c, I logged kmph to show speed, think I take it upto top of 4th only as there was quite a bit of traffic.
> 
> Fuel rail pressures looked good, matching requested or running a bit more actually.
> 
> I will do my best to get them up tonight for you to have a nosey at, but if not will be in the morning.


Take your time mate theres no rush! So far it sounds very good!


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, I was incorrect about the inlets, the highest I seen was 40c, but they were mainly low to mid 30's. (Ambient of 9-10c)

Requested lambda is always 0.82, exactly where I wanted it, and precisely the best AFR for optimum power. The actual fluctuates around this a little, but in the main 0.8-0.82.

No limp mode on the boost still. Boost is generally held at 1.35- 1.45bar, EGT's, mainly below 900c, I think there may be a 920c showing on 1 occasion.

In summary the logs look good, I'm not just saying that because it's my car as I have always been over critical of all my other logs in the past. If there was something that I didnt like I would say, but in all honesty, there really is not on these logs. It looks like turning the boost down a little has helped with the EGT's in order to keep lambda at optimum. Fuel rail pressures are interesting in comparison to yours, and may well be the reason why when you turn the boost up you suffer missfires but you can see for yourself what mine are doing and compare. I'd keep an eye on yours though, an optimisation at revo may well help if you're not getting anywhere with your logs.

There seems to be 2 ways of tuning these beasts, I mentioned the superchips file was impressive in respects that it made good power with very little boost increase from stock. The reason being because they had fuelling spot on at 0.82 lambda. I have to say, the MRC seems to be an extension on that, more boost than the superchips obviously but less boost than the CC file but its the same, it makes the power due to the fuelling at 0.82 being spot on.

Both CC and revo files see dropping lambdas into the low 0.7's, CC's more severe than revos, that's just my observation, it's not a dig at revo, do not take it that way but your own files prove that lambdas on the revo file are dropping low aswell, 0.74 on some of your logs. The reason may be because both CC and revo boost and maintain 1.55bar as long as possible. You may agree, you may not, it's just my personal observation. JC's and TTS cars run well though so perhaps not that big an issue.

Anyway here are the 2 logs...

MRC Log 1 - 23-02-11 - 9c ambient.xlsx - 0.01MB
MRC Log 1 - 23-02-11 - 9c ambient.xlsx - 0.01MB


----------



## caney

Hi mitchy,off topicbut are you the guy that nearly bought my ihi turbo kit off me? You had a change of job or something in the end so you couldn't buy it iirc?
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

caney said:


> Hi mitchy,off topicbut are you the guy that nearly bought my ihi turbo kit off me? You had a change of job or something in the end so you couldn't buy it iirc?
> Steve


Good memory mate, yeah I moved from North Yorks upto Aberdeen due to change of company. I think I actually met you at santapod aswell a few years back.

Are you still running your Mk1 TT? Is that MRC tuned aswell and how are you getting on with it, still running nitrous?


----------



## Mule

So in short MRC is running like I suggested they should....Lean and mean! 

Good call. Can you post the pressure logs??


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> Just a point on the German tuners and fitting a larger cooler.
> From what I have read,they all have a final stage of tuning using an uprated cooler,with normal stage 1 tuning,they tend to recommend reinforcing the standard cooler.
> It seems to me that the Rs's intake temps seem to be on the high side.
> I know on my Megane, which is boosting at 1.6 bar,I can't get intake temps more than 18c above ambient temps,and that's at full power for Km on the Autobahns.
> Funnily enough, I took a picture of my car reading intakes at -8c doing140km/h with ambient at -10c this morning,lol
> Maximum intake today was +16c above ambient.
> It will be interesting to see how the RS compares later this year,but it looks like there's room for improvement,from what I've read so far ?.


I'm sure I read some of the German tuners were keeping hold of these coolers for applications upto 500hp? I may of course be mistaken? MRC have tested the Wagner unit on the car and found no benefit, but they had no experience with the Forge/PA units to make a recommendation. I got the feeling from Doug that he doesnt think it was worth it on my car but I'm holding off for Povs back to back test anyway before making up my mind. Mule has obviously seen some big improvements with his cooler too. Aquamist/methanol and even nitrous is also going through my head at the moment instead of the cooler, but who knows.

As to the temps on your megane, impressive stuff. Is that an uprated cooler or is the standard unit that efficient?

I would say I was seeing mid 30's on average there with a 9-10c ambient so 25-27c difference. Im not sure what you are seeing on average Pov?


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> So in short MRC is running like I suggested they should....Lean and mean!
> 
> Good call. Can you post the pressure logs??


Boost pressure logs are in 1 of the files there, I never took manifold pressure as I was trying to log everything else and the CF's take up near half my options.

You're certainly right though, this engine likes running lean, sod this running rich business, the car runs so much better with a sustained 0.82, its very noticeable 5000+ where my CC file fell off a cliff previously.


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mitchy,off topicbut are you the guy that nearly bought my ihi turbo kit off me? You had a change of job or something in the end so you couldn't buy it iirc?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Good memory mate, yeah I moved from North Yorks upto Aberdeen due to change of company. I think I actually met you at santapod aswell a few years back.
> 
> Are you still running your Mk1 TT? Is that MRC tuned aswell and how are you getting on with it, still running nitrous?
Click to expand...

used to use mrc but not anymore as i dont think doug likes me :lol: still got the mk1,getting a 2 litre fitted soon and some other stuff :wink: hoping for 500bhp+ if all goes to plan.looks like mrc are doing a good job on your car and i can only imagine what mihnea said about the cc map :roll:


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a point on the German tuners and fitting a larger cooler.
> From what I have read,they all have a final stage of tuning using an uprated cooler,with normal stage 1 tuning,they tend to recommend reinforcing the standard cooler.
> It seems to me that the Rs's intake temps seem to be on the high side.
> I know on my Megane, which is boosting at 1.6 bar,I can't get intake temps more than 18c above ambient temps,and that's at full power for Km on the Autobahns.
> Funnily enough, I took a picture of my car reading intakes at -8c doing140km/h with ambient at -10c this morning,lol
> Maximum intake today was +16c above ambient.
> It will be interesting to see how the RS compares later this year,but it looks like there's room for improvement,from what I've read so far ?.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I read some of the German tuners were keeping hold of these coolers for applications upto 500hp? I may of course be mistaken? MRC have tested the Wagner unit on the car and found no benefit, but they had no experience with the Forge/PA units to make a recommendation. I got the feeling from Doug that he doesnt think it was worth it on my car but I'm holding off for Povs back to back test anyway before making up my mind. Mule has obviously seen some big improvements with his cooler too. Aquamist/methanol and even nitrous is also going through my head at the moment instead of the cooler, but who knows.
> 
> As to the temps on your megane, impressive stuff. Is that an uprated cooler or is the standard unit that efficient?
> 
> I would say I was seeing mid 30's on average there with a 9-10c ambient so 25-27c difference. Im not sure what you are seeing on average Pov?
Click to expand...

Mine are in the 30s above ambient


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Mine are in the 30s above ambient


I see from the link you posted.. http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/deuts ... index.html

Boost increase of 0.2-0.25bar over the standard 1.15-1.2bar to get to their figures. Another indication that less is more on this engine.


----------



## Nick225TT

Mitchy, can you explain in a bit more detail your reluctance to go with Sportec from APS?

Good write up by the way.


----------



## LEO-RS

Nick225TT said:


> Mitchy, can you explain in a bit more detail your reluctance to go with Sportec from APS?
> 
> Good write up by the way.


There's never been a reluctance Nick, I honestly just never considered them, perhaps overlooked them. I hear they are good in the more prestige market but I have not heard a lot about them on the TTRS. There was 1 chap that had the Sportec map, but he's not posted on here for ages which is ashame. I'm sure they offer a good map and I believe they offer a warranty with their map which is a big plus point too. I've also heard of good things from Ed @ APS, I suppose I chose MRC on word of mouth, nothing more really.

A bit like P-Torque too, hardly ever spoken about but they've got a lot of satisfied customers over the forums and their maps are very well priced at £400-500. Will also seems to be a very knowledgeable chap with a lot of experience.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are in the 30s above ambient
> 
> 
> 
> I see from the link you posted.. http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/deuts ... index.html
> 
> Boost increase of 0.2-0.25bar over the standard 1.15-1.2bar to get to their figures. Another indication that less is more on this engine.
Click to expand...

Possibly but who knows for sure. I remember at ADI a chap known as morpheus on VAGoc was there saying that I should go APS because they only run 85% of the turbo capacity whilst revo run 95% for apparently the same results, who knows how true this is as obviously he was sportecs poster boy for the day, however ive since heard that apparently Sportec have now made their software more aggressive for whatever reason.


----------



## jaybyme

the Megane has a Forge intercooler which makes a big difference over the standard set up.
With the standard intercooler it was easy to get intake temps above 60c on hot days,and the Ecu would pull everything back as soon as intakes hit 50c
Of course it's completely different compared to the Rs,as the turbo can only hold 1.0 bar boost at 6000 rpm +
But basically the principle is the same,hold high boost as long as possible at lower revs then match boost, AFR's higher up the rev range to make sure EGT's are kept in order.
By the looks of it the max is like you say about 360 lb/ft at 6500,so 445 hp
As always the more cars running maps in different conditions allow tuners to make fine adjustments and perfect maps.
More torque early in the rev range, makes for really quick in gear acceleration.
Other maps that produce similar peak Hp would have to be in a lower gear to keep up.
Which every GT3 owner would have to do to stay with a tuned RS.
I wish I had had my TT RS already today,as I stayed behind a V10 R8 today on the Autobahn.
I videoed it,but the crap cam didn't record the fantastic sound as he was booting it,(


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> Marc
> 
> 
> 
> The issue that has arisen here in recent weeks is that certain members have come here to promote a tuning company that has offered them a free map in exchange for an "unbiased" review of their product. After the car was left with that tuner for a number of days the figures that came out are claimed to be extraordinary and far superior to those of Revo or anybody else and that member chose to get into a willy waving contest to promote the tuning company that gave him a free remap. Maybe the map is the best thing in the world, but the way the information is being conveyed stinks of a PR exercise.
> 
> I've had just about enough of all this bullsh|t.
> 
> If you ask for somebody's opinion on a product, don't be upset when they tell you that the product they forked out their hard earned money is better than the one you got for free that may well have been overcooked based on the levels of black smoke that come out the back of your car, but then again what do I know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to quash these rumours before they start spiralling. The above was posted by the owner(?) and administrator of VAGOC, to which he then removed my posting privileges so I could not reply to the above [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> I would just like to make clear the above is totally nonsense and I have no idea why Marc has felt the need to do this? I did not receive a free remap, nor did MRC ask me to give an unbiased review of their product. Additional to that, Marc has also implied that MRC are Mickey Mouse tuners that have massaged the figures to better that of revos :roll: I am more than happy to post my receipt for the remap and more than happy to dyno the car at another venue just to blow Marcs baseless claims out of the water. As to the last paragraph, there is certainly no smoke coming from my exhaust. (Oh and Marc, you may want to read up on Bosch EGT protection as you do not know what you are speaking about, No)
> 
> My posting privileges were removed 10mins after I posted the MRC graphs on that forum and as a result that particular thread is not viewable to any of the public even though it has been written in a very fair manner. (revo are not mentioned once) In addition to this, it appears my posting privileges were removed as a result of this thread on the TT forum, absolutely nothing to do with any postings on VAGOC because apparently this thread is anti-revo and doesn't fit in over there  Where??
> 
> Apologies for bringing it over here, It's just I wanted to quash this nonsense before arms and legs are added and as none of the VAGOC administrators are responding to PM's, it was the only way I could quash this nonsense. It is very unfair on MRC but there you go, that's the mentality of some people. I chose MRC over revo and this is the result so it left me with no option but to bring it here.
> 
> Anyway, I've said my bit, myself and Marc are never going to be buddies but this is very very childish, and Marc, I know you'll be reading but time to grow up fella, you'll give yourself a coronary if you keep on going on like this ;-)
> 
> We're equal over here fella, no big power trips and that goes for the other VAGOC administrators that talk down to you like dirt aswell (I still have your PM JK, the 1 where you told me off, threatened me with another ban and spoke down to me like a child. Read it yourself and ask yourself would you speak to me like that face to face, I'd probably think not, it's cringe worthy, I never bit back, just wasn't worth it.)
> 
> Mule, if you're reading mate, I trust you'll make of this what you will and see my point of view as you know yourself what that forum is like with revo and should anyone have the balls to try anything different, all hell breaks loose. All very sad, but there you go.
> 
> There are a couple of good chaps there, I like Pov, totally down to earth, nice chap, i get him, I think he gets me. I like Jonny, he stays professional most of the time and I like seeing his updates. Mule, well you dont fall for all that revo nonsense and Im glad you spoke up yesterday, and there are a couple of others but it's like being part of a masonic lodge over there sometimes, all very hush hush, too much going on in the background, too much bitching.
> 
> End of the matter for me.
> 
> Politics eh :roll:
Click to expand...

Mitchy... do you really want to do this. You seem dead set on making this a bigger deal than it is with your blinkered views. Your failing to understand what you have done and are making out you are the innocent party here.

Mods/Admin here on ttf - I'll apologise now, but seen as Mitchy has decided to bring this up here, I feel I should have the opportunity to reply.

So for the record, below is the FULL post Marc put up rather than your edited version above:



> As an unbiased observer with no affiliation to any tuning house and not much interest on that side of things other than occasionally saying "that looks a bit quick" I will say this - just because a lot of people say Revo is the best that does not mean it is not true. I'm not saying it is true or untrue, I'm just saying that our members seem to believe that based on their own experiences. That is their right.
> 
> I've noticed a trend on other forums for somebody to make a comment about something based on their experience only to have the naysayers and trolls jump in to shoot them down, based on nothing other than their dislike of the product - in fact most of them have never tried the product they are putting down. We have managed to avoid that sort of behavior until now because we have a higher ratio of doers to talkers than other forums. That is not an attack on other forums, it is just a personal observation.
> 
> To suggest that we are a Revo house and that everybody here blindly follows everything Johnny does is not only ill informed, it is patronising too. Revo are one of our sponsors, but so are AmD Essex, APS, JKM and DTUK. Do you think those other sponsors would be on board if we were biased towards Revo.
> 
> Jonny has done a lot of development on his cars over the years and everybody is interested in it whether they like to admit it or not, and I think everybody would agree that he has a certain level of expertise in this field. I enjoy reading his threads, but to be honest a lot of it goes over my head.
> 
> The issue that has arisen here in recent weeks is that certain members have come here to promote a tuning company that has offered them a free map in exchange for an "unbiased" review of their product. After the car was left with that tuner for a number of days the figures that came out are claimed to be extraordinary and far superior to those of Revo or anybody else and that member chose to get into a willy waving contest to promote the tuning company that gave him a free remap. Maybe the map is the best thing in the world, but the way the information is being conveyed stinks of a PR exercise. Sound familiar (How Ferrari Spins | VAGOC.co.uk)
> 
> A comment was made on the the TT forum about this forum being small in comparison to it and that since we only have 10 TTRS owners discussing TTRS issues but TT Forum have hundreds, if not thousands, of TT owners they are more qualified to discuss the pros and cons of the mapping solutions available. I would suggest that only TTRS owners are qualified to discuss the merits of the various TTRS mapping solutions - but that's just me. What do I know?
> 
> I've had just about enough of all this bullsh|t.
> 
> If you ask for somebody's opinion on a product, don't be upset when they tell you that the product they forked out their hard earned money is better than the one you got for free that may well have been overcooked based on the levels of black smoke that come out the back of your car, but then again what do I know?
> 
> I used to get the same rubbish on another forum whenever I did an electrical upgrade on my A3. There are four types of forum user - doers, sayers, lurkers and trolls. I would like to think that we don't have any of the last two and not too many of the second one.
> 
> That is my 2c. Mule, did you want change for that 5c?


I think the context is quite different to that you imply.

A few more points to your grievance above:
1. The reason you're account 'vanished' and your posting priveleges revoked was due to the fact YOU set up yet ANOTHER account.. you're fifth or sixth if I remember. By doing that the system automatically hid you. If I recall correctly this occurred a day or two before your post about the MRC map. Non of the admins did this, you managed to do that all by yourself. We didn't actually notice until later.

2. You may very well have paid for the MRC file, but the issues with you began way before then, when you started implying Revo was no good, without any experience, just based on cost versus Bluefin, and the fact your mate at CC told you some fabricated stories, which rather than discuss directly with the people involved, you instead put it in the public domain that could have caused damage to Revo's reputation. You started to build up a PR story about you and CC. You later admitted CC had offered you a free map and heavily discounted Milltek system in exchange for reviews. I think given that background it was safe of Marc to assume that may have also happened with MCR.

3. The mods and admin team have tried engaging with you, I PM'd you with a warning during the whole CC saga (which incidentally I have read again and thought was totally fair - post it if you wish, but post in in full, not edited like you did Marcs quote). This whole thing is nothing to do with flaming anything that isn't Revo. You seem to have missed a lot of what several people have tried saying to you and focussed on a Mitchy v Revo war. Incidentally, all the advice given by the members over there in relation to BF and CC turned out to be correct. You seem to fail to recognise that this isn't about Revo, it's about your approach and conduct in numerous threads over there, don't get me wrong, there are some where you offer excellent insight and input, but there are some where your approach simply rubs people up the wrong way. In fact half the admin/mod team all praised MRC when Pov or TTRS mentioned it stating they had heard nothing but good things so lets not try and imply we're saying they are Micky Mouse.

4. I and pretty much every other member over there welcomes alternative options and enjoys healthy debate. I was GIAC on my S3 and loved it, super chips before that on my 8L S3. Thing is you only ever engaged in the TT section, which is predominantly TTRS owners. The majority have Revo... simply because it was the most appropriate solution to them when they got the car mapped. For that reason you think the whole forum is Revo. If you looked around the rest of the forum (it's not a TT forum - we have other members to you know) you'd see there are people running all sorts of maps with all sorts of mods and this issue has never happened before. Non of us care what anyone has on their car. You however charged in like a bull in a china shop with an anti revo sentiment... too expensive, a rip off initially, down to some potentially more damaging posts later when you were in discussions with CC and shared their rumours.

It was that behaviour that frustrated the mod team and more importantly other members.
When the admin team start receiving complaints from people we had to act. That is around the same time as when you started setting up other accounts and got frozen out the first time.

When you signed up, you signed up to these simple rules chap: 
http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/announcement.php?f=15
To date everyone has managed to adhere and respect these rules, you are the only one to have rocked the boat in such a fashion.

So I'm sorry Mitchy, this is nothing to do with Admin ego's over there, it was simply the fact you did several things that broke the rules or upset other members. Just to reiterate, every time your account has got locked out is due to YOU setting up multiple accounts... nothing to do with us.

If you want to get a view of the general attitude and behaviour of members over there, and to get a better view as to why I may not have replied to every PM you sent me have a read here: 
http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=6871

I hope we can put an end to it now Mitchy and I hope you can accept responsibility... it's only a forum... and you broke the rules... simple as that. Now, as you can see from the link above I have much more important things to be worrying about.

TTF mods and admins - once again I apologise for this getting dragged out over here.

J


----------



## caney

wow all this bollocks over a bloody remap :? unless you're going bigger turbo i bet there's not a lot of difference between the maps available!think yourselves lucky you can afford a ttrs in the 1st place let alone tune one  i'm sure there will be issues at 1st as it's a new ecu to map? i remember having revo put on my tt 7 years ago and being slated for it by all the sheep sorry other tt owners for not going the "AMD" route! if its running lean/over fuelling then of course you have something to moan about  
steve


----------



## LEO-RS

Jamie, come on fella, I wasn't born yesterday and I think by now I know how the registration process works ;-)

I registered as MitchyRS, became verified on the forum, posted in the introductions section telling everyone exactly what I had done and then Marc must have choked on his corn flakes as 10 mins later, the account was blocked. This was no automatic ban as you imply as I think you'll find on the 3rd/4th attempts at registering an account for my wife from the same email address, the system does not approve the account and you do not get anywhere near posting on the forum. This was totally different this time, it was blocked at a much later stage. In addition to this, I PM'd Marc twice and you once about what I was going to do in advance. I then went ahead and registered under Mitchy RS and posted saying so.

My wife has managed to register an account from home on this site using the same PC, using the same the same IP, no problems whatsoever. In my aunts house, there are 6 or 7 facebook registered accounts using the same IP and again I am posting from a company network just now where there are perhaps 1000 users hiding behind the same masked IP. It's 2011, it's the norm to have multiple accounts from the same IP. We all know this is a smokescreen though and it was all to do with the CC thread that got out of hand with a lot of people slating the company and myself sticking up for them.

2 sides to every story.

Marc should not assume anything nor should he be implying MRC were fiddling figures..


> After the car was left with that tuner for a number of days the figures that came out are claimed to be extraordinary and far superior to those of Revo or anybody else and that member chose to get into a willy waving contest to promote the tuning company that gave him a free remap.


Extraordinary figures and far superior than revo? 421bhp? As to 490lbft, simple explanation is MRC have the turbo boosting earlier than revo and hence the higher peak figures, nothing more to it than that. The sooner you bring in boost, the higher the peak figure (with of course the relevant boost pressure) APR claim 450lbft from their S1 map because they do exactly the same, spool the turbo as early as possible, there's nothing untoward in that approach. Marc should perhaps think twice before posting like this especially considering who he is, set an example and all that. imagine MRC wanted to sign up as sponsers over there, it would be a little embarrassing for him to explain what he meant or implied.

This whole Mitchy vs revo issue is complete nonsense and it is all in your head (and a few others) The only gripe I have ever had with revo on the TTRS was their pricing strategy, that's it. Nothing more, nothing less. I dont think a S1 tune at £820 is worth it, no. Im entitled to that opinion as you are yours. The revo comparison made earlier in this thread was because it is so heavily promoted on vagoc from the likes of yourself, Jonny, Rob and whoever else has revo on their RS, that it is getting tiresome for us non revo owners (Mule also commented on this so it's not just me noticing the over promotion of revo over there) It would have been easier and cheaper for me to go for revo on the 3rd map but I chose to be different and went elsewhere. My leon was revo tuned, my TT beforehand was revo tuned, I really do not have a problem with revo.

In anycase, I'll stop there, you've made your points, I've made mine so im happy to draw a line under it there as you have obviously more important things to be dealing with. As to Marc, well, we're never going to get on, but these things happen.

Caney, I agree, it is a lot of bollo*ks but as above, 2 sides to every 'story'

Mitchy


----------



## baz8400

mitchy ive had my car remapped by ed @aps using the sportec setup. im not very technically minded but know that im very happy with the remap and the service ive recieved from aps. if there is anything else you wanted to know pm me please as i dont fancy getiing involved in this thread 
thanks baz


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, do you have any experiences with chasing 996/997T cars? If so, how have you faired against them?


----------



## LEO-RS

baz8400 said:


> mitchy ive had my car remapped by ed @aps using the sportec setup. im not very technically minded but know that im very happy with the remap and the service ive recieved from aps. if there is anything else you wanted to know pm me please as i dont fancy getiing involved in this thread
> thanks baz


That was a long way for you then, Edinburgh to Brackley.

Dont worry mate, it's just politics between a couple of us RS owners on what map to choose from, our handbags and curlers were fully out :lol: Has got a little messy but I think we've drawn a line under it now. I wouldn't let that put you off posting but I understand you probably not wanting to get involved in the crossfire :lol:

I hear Sportec dominate the Porsche market so I'm sure they offer a very well developed product, there was another chap who had his car remapped from them but he doesn't post now. Search for (sTTranger)

It's good to see some variation though, was there any particular reason why you opted for Sportec? Warranty? (PM me if you like) Have you done anything else to your car? There is a Milltek catback system on ebay at the moment for I think £550 (Cost new £900) so if you're thinking about opening up the exhaust a little and wanting a more deeper sound then may be worth a look?


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> Pov, do you have any experiences with chasing 996/997T cars? If so, how have you faired against them?


No 997 as of yet but my mate has a 996t and I pull away from in every gear from 30 up to 125


----------



## baz8400

hi mitch, to be honest when i got my rs back in september i did a quick google of ttrs tuners or words to that effect and aps were one the companies that i looked into and after speaking to ed i was convinced they were the right company to be dealing with. i dont know what warranties other companies offer but i expect aps to be as good as most other companies. 
as well as the remap a piperx filter was added and i think it was the secondary bypass cats? removed which allows it breath easier and does change the exhaust note. i think like most companies tho there has been teething trouble with the maps i.e there seems to be trip wires in the management system which when remapped after about 500 miles the engine management light comes on and then sets the engine back to standard settings .
the difference between standard car then driving it remapped was amazing it seemed to have loads more grunt from about 2500 revs all the way through and is just great fun to drive so im very happy with what im currently running
cheers baz


----------



## LEO-RS

baz8400 said:


> hi mitch, to be honest when i got my rs back in september i did a quick google of ttrs tuners or words to that effect and aps were one the companies that i looked into and after speaking to ed i was convinced they were the right company to be dealing with. i dont know what warranties other companies offer but i expect aps to be as good as most other companies.
> as well as the remap a piperx filter was added and i think it was the secondary bypass cats? removed which allows it breath easier and does change the exhaust note. i think like most companies tho there has been teething trouble with the maps i.e there seems to be trip wires in the management system which when remapped after about 500 miles the engine management light comes on and then sets the engine back to standard settings .
> the difference between standard car then driving it remapped was amazing it seemed to have loads more grunt from about 2500 revs all the way through and is just great fun to drive so im very happy with what im currently running
> cheers baz


That sounds about right, the ecu has tuning protection enabled from the factory. In the early days, it caught a few tuners out, now they get round it no problems so this 500m limitation is disabled.

Glad you're enjoying it, they are very quick cars when tuned, you've probably already seen all the youtube vids, R8's and the likes


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pov, do you have any experiences with chasing 996/997T cars? If so, how have you faired against them?
> 
> 
> 
> No 997 as of yet but my mate has a 996t and I pull away from in every gear from 30 up to 125
Click to expand...

Aberdeen is full of them mate, had a good run with 1 this morning but unsure as to whether it was a 996 or 997  Not massively clued up on the models, was very close though all the way upto silly speeds on Aberdeens main airport runway :wink: I'm sure it was a newer car (had PP on) which would make it a 997 but they have 480bhp/500lbft and I would have thought he would of pushed me over. 996 are 420 I read a lot come with the 450 package. I pulled over to the left side of the runway and enabled him the right hand side and he just wasn't getting passed. We then ran out of runway, braked and off we went to work. I was hoping he would come on and post here as he flashed and gave a big thumbs up as I turned off, I kinda like playing in the big boys league with these cars, satisfying as I dont think anyone expects a TT to be Porsche turbo quick. I think he was probably scratching his head and straight onto wiki to see what the RS had under the bonnet :lol:


----------



## Mule

NUFF Said boys!

Get out and enjoy the sunshine!

Mitchy, get your ass back on Vagoc and post logs.

It will only heighten the level of performance for everyone involved if you do!

And I dont care who wins the fight in who said what, where and when. Meet up and discuss over dinner. NOT here!

We need facts, figures and not bollocks!

And Jamie.....you have other priorities mate  instead of wasting more time on this. Focus on that and not keyboard warriors. 8)


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> NUFF Said boys!
> 
> Get out and enjoy the sunshine!
> 
> Mitchy, get your ass back on Vagoc and post logs.
> 
> It will only heighten the level of performance for everyone involved if you do!
> 
> And I dont care who wins the fight in who said what, where and when. Meet up and discuss over dinner. NOT here!
> 
> We need facts, figures and not bollocks!
> 
> And Jamie.....you have other priorities mate  instead of wasting more time on this. Focus on that and not keyboard warriors. 8)


I will do Mule, but not sure you guys can see my posts over there. (Nope, still cant at the moment)


----------



## Mule

Biased or not, VagOC would miss out on a lot of valuable information.

Get it sorted with Jamie and make up.



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> NUFF Said boys!
> 
> Get out and enjoy the sunshine!
> 
> Mitchy, get your ass back on Vagoc and post logs.
> 
> It will only heighten the level of performance for everyone involved if you do!
> 
> And I dont care who wins the fight in who said what, where and when. Meet up and discuss over dinner. NOT here!
> 
> We need facts, figures and not bollocks!
> 
> And Jamie.....you have other priorities mate  instead of wasting more time on this. Focus on that and not keyboard warriors. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I will do Mule, but not sure you guys can see my posts over there. Will give it a go
Click to expand...


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pov, do you have any experiences with chasing 996/997T cars? If so, how have you faired against them?
> 
> 
> 
> No 997 as of yet but my mate has a 996t and I pull away from in every gear from 30 up to 125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aberdeen is full of them mate, had a good run with 1 this morning but unsure as to whether it was a 996 or 997  Not massively clued up on the models, was very close though all the way upto silly speeds on Aberdeens main airport runway :wink: I'm sure it was a newer car (had PP on) which would make it a 997 but they have 480bhp/500lbft and I would have thought he would of pushed me over. 996 are 420 I read a lot come with the 450 package. I pulled over to the left side of the runway and enabled him the right hand side and he just wasn't getting passed. We then ran out of runway, braked and off we went to work. I was hoping he would come on and post here as he flashed and gave a big thumbs up as I turned off, I kinda like playing in the big boys league with these cars, satisfying as I dont think anyone expects a TT to be Porsche turbo quick. I think he was probably scratching his head and straight onto wiki to see what the RS had under the bonnet :lol:
Click to expand...

I would google the PP but by the sounds of it you went against a 997turbo


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pov, do you have any experiences with chasing 996/997T cars? If so, how have you faired against them?
> 
> 
> 
> No 997 as of yet but my mate has a 996t and I pull away from in every gear from 30 up to 125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aberdeen is full of them mate, had a good run with 1 this morning but unsure as to whether it was a 996 or 997  Not massively clued up on the models, was very close though all the way upto silly speeds on Aberdeens main airport runway :wink: I'm sure it was a newer car (had PP on) which would make it a 997 but they have 480bhp/500lbft and I would have thought he would of pushed me over. 996 are 420 I read a lot come with the 450 package. I pulled over to the left side of the runway and enabled him the right hand side and he just wasn't getting passed. We then ran out of runway, braked and off we went to work. I was hoping he would come on and post here as he flashed and gave a big thumbs up as I turned off, I kinda like playing in the big boys league with these cars, satisfying as I dont think anyone expects a TT to be Porsche turbo quick. I think he was probably scratching his head and straight onto wiki to see what the RS had under the bonnet :lol:
Click to expand...

Mitchy,
The PP doesnt really mean anything regarding the model. It was probably a 996 turbo, as ive owned both a 996 TT, and a 997TT, and the 997 TT is way quicker standard. It is the next level on from the TT RS. One of the reasons im buying the TT RS, is i feel it would be a mini 997 PDK TT, at less than half the cost, when remapped of course. A 997 tt PDK is just the pinnacle for me, but its the cost that is the killer, you have to be seriously wealthy to buy. own, use and enjoy them to their full capacity, but i just know i will enjoy the TT RS S-Tronic just as much. My friend will pick up his new Turbo S next week, and he cant drive for toffee, so my standard RS will have a chance against that :lol: .Been told today my car should be here in the next fortnight, im pretty stoked about that, regards, SIMON.


----------



## TTRS_500

A remapped Ttrs is comparable to a stock 997 turbo IMO. There some guy round my way who has one and I've followed him whilst he was on a hoon when I still had my Cupra and I would say that they are comparable, vbox figures would also agree. Obviously a pdk will leave a manual Ttrs though.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> The PP doesnt really mean anything regarding the model. It was probably a 996 turbo, as ive owned both a 996 TT, and a 997TT, and the 997 TT is way quicker standard. It is the next level on from the TT RS. One of the reasons im buying the TT RS, is i feel it would be a mini 997 PDK TT, at less than half the cost, when remapped of course. A 997 tt PDK is just the pinnacle for me, but its the cost that is the killer, you have to be seriously wealthy to buy. own, use and enjoy them to their full capacity, but i just know i will enjoy the TT RS S-Tronic just as much. My friend will pick up his new Turbo S next week, and he cant drive for toffee, so my standard RS will have a chance against that :lol: .Been told today my car should be here in the next fortnight, im pretty stoked about that, regards, SIMON.


I am unsure as to what model it was, it certainly looked younger than 2005 where I believe the 996 changed to 997? It had the turbo badge on the boot and it had oval tailpipes rather than the unusual 2 circle design, fixed spoiler, but as said before my knowledge on the 996/997 series is limited. I would expect a 997TT especially with PDK to be pushing me out the way. Im pretty sure it was younger than 6yrs old. Anyway, I hope the guy comes on here and confirms. What site do the 996/997TT owners use? Will stick up a spotted post over there I think, see if anyone knows the car or state of tune. May well have been 996TT, could well have been a standard 420 car or a modded car, I really am not sure, 996/997TT I was pleased anyway.

Oh, Simon, what is the overboost function they have? I see that it helps low end revs rather than high end? Most of the acceleration would have been in the 5000-7000 element for both of us as speeds never dropped below 70. (On the runway of course)

I see standard figures for the 997TT are 473bhp/457lbft (502lbft on overboost lowdown) 0-100 in 3.9s. Certainly not a million miles away from mine but I would still think he would be nudging me out of the way


----------



## richywiseman

Me and a few guys from work are arranging a day at crail 1/4 mile strip for a laugh, there are a variety of good cars lined up to go, focus rs's, RS 4,s, 5 TVR's, M5, jag XKR, Ferrari 599!!! 2 off them are 911 turbo S, one a 996 and one 997, will let you know how we get on......oh and my TTS


----------



## mrdemon

a 997Turbo S does 0-100mph in 6.6 seconds

so there is no contest 

there are 4 997 turbo's so you will have to get to know the models


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Me and a few guys from work are arranging a day at crail 1/4 mile strip for a laugh, there are a variety of good cars lined up to go, focus rs's, RS 4,s, 5 TVR's, M5, jag XKR, Ferrari 599!!! 2 off them are 911 turbo S, one a 996 and one 997, will let you know how we get on......oh and my TTS


Are they all from Aberdeen haha, You dont see many cars like that in Dundee. I'm sure Aberdeen is sportscar/supercar capital, every street corner there seems to be a 911 of some sorts, 3 ferraris when I left Dyce this afternoon, all in standstill traffic. Too many bloody oil tycoons.

Count me in, just give me a shout, need to rip out the seats I think.


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> a 997Turbo S does 0-100mph in 6.6 seconds
> 
> so there is no contest
> 
> there are 4 997 turbo's so you will have to get to know the models


The clue is in the name though, definitely never had an S on the back, just turbo.

Turbo S, GT2, what's the other model?


----------



## richywiseman

Yes all Aberdeen lol I'm sure I can get you in on the action !! Will let you know details a soon as I can, were trying to find a date most of us can attend 

Would be good to see how much of gap there is between us ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Yes all Aberdeen lol I'm sure I can get you in on the action !! Will let you know details a soon as I can, were trying to find a date most of us can attend
> 
> Would be good to see how much of gap there is between us ;-)


Are you manual or auto :lol:


----------



## mrdemon

Mitchy said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 997Turbo S does 0-100mph in 6.6 seconds
> 
> so there is no contest
> 
> there are 4 997 turbo's so you will have to get to know the models
> 
> 
> 
> The clue is in the name though, definitely never had an S on the back, just turbo.
> 
> Turbo S, GT2, what's the other model?
Click to expand...

gen 1 turbo 473bhp 0-100 in 8.7
gen2 turbo 493bhp 0-100 in 7.3
gen 2 turbo pdk 493 bhp 0-100 in 7.1
geb 2 turbo s pdk 523bhp -0-100 in 6.6
GT2 RS 620Bhp

a tuned TTRS will only stay with a 2005 model gen 1 none of the gen 2's they are just to fast


----------



## richywiseman

Manual, I should have it remapped by then, just needing to decide what to go with ??


----------



## Mule

MRC seems to make a very healthy map.



richywiseman said:


> Manual, I should have it remapped by then, just needing to decide what to go with ??


----------



## TTRS_500

mrdemon said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 997Turbo S does 0-100mph in 6.6 seconds
> 
> so there is no contest
> 
> there are 4 997 turbo's so you will have to get to know the models
> 
> 
> 
> The clue is in the name though, definitely never had an S on the back, just turbo.
> 
> Turbo S, GT2, what's the other model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gen 1 turbo 473bhp 0-100 in 8.7
> gen2 turbo 493bhp 0-100 in 7.3
> gen 2 turbo pdk 493 bhp 0-100 in 7.1
> geb 2 turbo s pdk 523bhp -0-100 in 6.6
> GT2 RS 620Bhp
> 
> a tuned TTRS will only stay with a 2005 model gen 1 none of the gen 2's they are just to fast
Click to expand...

Agreed gen 2s
Are too rapid


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Manual, I should have it remapped by then, just needing to decide what to go with ??


I know revo are good with the 2.0T cars and they have dealers around the country, MRC are good, but it's a trek from Dundee to Banbury so that will probably put you off them. There are local places aswell, there's an APR dealer across in Fife and there's also Star performance over that way too that a lot of guys speak highly of, but I dont know what mapping service they offer.

Manual, that's good, you wont embarrass me off the line then with launch control :lol:


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> richywiseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual, I should have it remapped by then, just needing to decide what to go with ??
> 
> 
> 
> I know revo are good with the 2.0T cars and they have dealers around the country, MRC are good, but it's a trek from Dundee to Banbury so that will probably put you off them. There are local places aswell, there's an APR dealer across in Fife and there's also Star performance over that way too that a lot of guys speak highly of, but I dont know what mapping service they offer.
> 
> Manual, that's good, you wont embarrass me off the line then with launch control :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure STAR deals with GIAC... though I know of someone that's had a mixed experience tbh, which is a shame. I had GIAC on my S3 and absolutely loved it. Very smooth and healthy torque and bhp.
You have the luxury of a switchable controller with GIAC to, so easy to knock back to stock for dealer visits 
Statler in sheffield deal with GIAC too and always get a very positive review

I'm not sure what MRC have done on 2.0 TFSI... don't suppose it came up when you were with them did it Mitchy?

Revo have probably pushed it the furthest in the UK... and if you intend to add hardware to the software would probably give you the most felixible solution.


----------



## richywiseman

Tbh I've looked at loads, I'll probably stay safe and go with bluefin, although looking at the revo website it's says that Wallace performance is a dealer ?? Although it doesn't advertise that on the Wallace website. I will drop Wallace performance an email, would be handy if there's an issue as their beside my office ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS

Not heard of any 2.0T MRC cars nope, I'd probably suggest revo for 2.0T cars myself, I remember reading an evo article review of the revo Leon Cupra 360, they pitched it against a Focus RS and an Impreza STI IIRC and the journo did say that it felt 911 quick on the move. They price their software a little cheaper than our RS's too :wink: and there are lots of dealers around.

I think you're right about STAR, GIAC rings a bell.


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy said:


> richywiseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual, I should have it remapped by then, just needing to decide what to go with ??
> 
> 
> 
> I know revo are good with the 2.0T cars and they have dealers around the country, MRC are good, but it's a trek from Dundee to Banbury so that will probably put you off them. There are local places aswell, there's an APR dealer across in Fife and there's also Star performance over that way too that a lot of guys speak highly of, but I dont know what mapping service they offer.
> 
> Manual, that's good, you wont embarrass me off the line then with launch control :lol:
Click to expand...

My worst fear is stalling on the line ;-) must practises my launch technique !!!


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Tbh I've looked at loads, I'll probably stay safe and go with bluefin, although looking at the revo website it's says that Wallace performance is a dealer ?? Although it doesn't advertise that on the Wallace website. I will drop Wallace performance an email, would be handy if there's an issue as their beside my office ;-)


When I was there last month, they were talking about becoming revo dealers, although I got my TDI mapped by motorwerks I think it was (In the centre, just behind the bon accord shopping centre)

Bluefin is a safe bet, good price, gives you the ability to flash back to stock and good support network. Probably not as strong as some others though but if you're not bothered about eeking every last horse out of the engine, then the bluefin is a good safe bet. You can sell the unit on too when you've finished with the car so the relative cost becomes peanuts.


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richywiseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual, I should have it remapped by then, just needing to decide what to go with ??
> 
> 
> 
> I know revo are good with the 2.0T cars and they have dealers around the country, MRC are good, but it's a trek from Dundee to Banbury so that will probably put you off them. There are local places aswell, there's an APR dealer across in Fife and there's also Star performance over that way too that a lot of guys speak highly of, but I dont know what mapping service they offer.
> 
> Manual, that's good, you wont embarrass me off the line then with launch control :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My worst fear is stalling on the line ;-) must practises my launch technique !!!
Click to expand...

4500, sidestep the clutch, bury the loud pedal and hold on. Flatshift on upshift and you'll be fine 

Its all easier said than done though, I keep telling myself that above too but always end up fluffing it., car bogs down, wheelspins, or stalls :lol:


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.

Pov,
If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## TTRS_500

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.
> 
> Pov,
> If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.


The Avus's 80-120 km/h times are brutal. Let me compare it to the new 911 Turbo:

80-120 km/h Avus TT RS (911 Turbo PDK)
5th gear 4,0 s (3,8 s)
6th gear 5,0 s (4,9 s)

Avus aka sportec at stage 1


----------



## jamiekip

I love this engine lol


----------



## jaybyme

if a standard S-tronic can do 0-100 mph in 9,3 secs,what sort of times do you think a tuned car will manage ?
under 8 secs ?


----------



## Simon H

TTRS_500 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.
> 
> Pov,
> If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avus's 80-120 km/h times are brutal. Let me compare it to the new 911 Turbo:
> 
> 80-120 km/h Avus TT RS (911 Turbo PDK)
> 5th gear 4,0 s (3,8 s)
> 6th gear 5,0 s (4,9 s)
> 
> Avus aka sportec at stage 1
Click to expand...

Pov,
Is it APS that are the Sportec dealers ?


----------



## Matchu

Simon H said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.
> 
> Pov,
> If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avus's 80-120 km/h times are brutal. Let me compare it to the new 911 Turbo:
> 
> 80-120 km/h Avus TT RS (911 Turbo PDK)
> 5th gear 4,0 s (3,8 s)
> 6th gear 5,0 s (4,9 s)
> 
> Avus aka sportec at stage 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pov,
> Is it APS that are the Sportec dealers ?
Click to expand...

Yes they are.


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> if a standard S-tronic can do 0-100 mph in 9,3 secs,what sort of times do you think a tuned car will manage ?
> under 8 secs ?


I think that time is a little overwhelming for a 335hp car, S-Tronic or not. Will be interesting to see if this 9.3 can be achieved again by other testers. For example, the manual 460bhp avus car in another magazine tested 0-100mph in 9.8 which I think is ridiculous too, that should be down around 9secs. There's no way a 335hp S-Tronic is quicker than a 460hp manual for example but that's what these initial reports are telling us. The standard auto car wouldnt see which way the 460hp manual went. I suspect that 9.3 car had a S1 tune, or they timed the 460hp avus car in the rain :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.
> 
> Pov,
> If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avus's 80-120 km/h times are brutal. Let me compare it to the new 911 Turbo:
> 
> 80-120 km/h Avus TT RS (911 Turbo PDK)
> 5th gear 4,0 s (3,8 s)
> 6th gear 5,0 s (4,9 s)
> 
> Avus aka sportec at stage 1
Click to expand...

To be fair, at those speeds in those gears, all that is showing is how quick the turbo spools and comes on boost.

You need to look at the in gear times to compare, 3rd in the TTRS, perhaps 2nd in the 911 (Not sure if the 911 can do 50-75 in 2nd?)


----------



## jaybyme

Mitchy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> if a standard S-tronic can do 0-100 mph in 9,3 secs,what sort of times do you think a tuned car will manage ?
> under 8 secs ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that time is a little overwhelming for a 335hp car, S-Tronic or not. Will be interesting to see if this 9.3 can be achieved again by other testers. For example, the manual 460bhp avus car in another magazine tested 0-100mph in 9.8 which I think is ridiculous too, that should be down around 9secs. There's no way a 335hp S-Tronic is quicker than a 460hp manual for example but that's what these initial reports are telling us. The standard auto car wouldnt see which way the 460hp manual went. I suspect that 9.3 car had a S1 tune, or they timed the 460hp avus car in the rain :lol:
Click to expand...

It is a fast time,but it was done in colder conditions.
In an earlier test in the summer,the same car,must have been brand new then,managed a time of 10.1 secs with temperatures at 24 c,track 27c
The manual has been tested at 10.5 secs,so 10.1 would seem slow for the S-tronic ?
Also, when the Stronic done the 9.3 time the RS5 managed 9.7 secs,which again is much faster than an earlier test in the summer where it managed 10.6 secs.In that test the M3 DKG managed 10.4 secs


----------



## TootRS

Mitchy said:


> Not heard of any 2.0T MRC cars nope, I'd probably suggest revo for 2.0T cars myself, I remember reading an evo article review of the revo Leon Cupra 360, they pitched it against a Focus RS and an Impreza STI IIRC and the journo did say that it felt 911 quick on the move. They price their software a little cheaper than our RS's too :wink: and there are lots of dealers around.
> 
> I think you're right about STAR, GIAC rings a bell.


I know MRC have done manual TTS maps, mihnea was over in Germany working on tuning them when first released. I'm told to expect around 320bhp and 440Nm with map and cat back, maybe 340bhp with sports cat and down pipe.


----------



## LEO-RS

toot3954 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not heard of any 2.0T MRC cars nope, I'd probably suggest revo for 2.0T cars myself, I remember reading an evo article review of the revo Leon Cupra 360, they pitched it against a Focus RS and an Impreza STI IIRC and the journo did say that it felt 911 quick on the move. They price their software a little cheaper than our RS's too :wink: and there are lots of dealers around.
> 
> I think you're right about STAR, GIAC rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> I know MRC have done manual TTS maps, mihnea was over in Germany working on tuning them when first released. I'm told to expect around 320bhp and 440Nm with map and cat back, maybe 340bhp with sports cat and down pipe.
Click to expand...

Are you taking yours to MRC then?


----------



## LOWEY

God, you boys with all this sci-fi info, nm this...dyno that etc..........great to see you are so keen!!!!! I saw my TT in the dealers (secondhand), thought nice, had a drive, had a chat, bought it and just drive it.....end of!!!! :wink:

Paul


----------



## TTRS_500

The figures I've seen 911 turbo vs Sportec Ttrs would suggest that the tt doesn't stand a chance in he'll with keeping up and is only slighty quicker than revos k1 but that doesn't seem right to me at all.


----------



## TootRS

Mitchy said:


> Are you taking yours to MRC then?


I'm thinking about it, with mine being an S-Tronic I'm just concerned about increasing the torque with the gearbox. I've heard a lot of recommendations for MRC.


----------



## jaybyme

The S-tronic is designed to be used with up to 600nm,so it's actual limit will be a fair bit higher than that.


----------



## TootRS

jaybyme said:


> The S-tronic is designed to be used with up to 600nm,so it's actual limit will be a fair bit higher than that.


How do you know this? How come they needed to design a brand new 7-speed S-Tronic for the RS then with its 450Nm?

Certainly hope it's the case


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> The figures I've seen 911 turbo vs Sportec Ttrs would suggest that the tt doesn't stand a chance in he'll with keeping up and is only slighty quicker than revos k1 but that doesn't seem right to me at all.


Having had a look at some google images, I believe the car I had a run in with was a 996T as I distinctly remember looking in my rear view and only seeing the 2 lights. If it were a 997, I believe they have DRL's in the front bumper which would mean 4 lights would have been on display.

In anycase, it wasn't budging me over, could well have been the standard 420bhp version, could have had the optional Porsche X50 450bhp package, could have been remapped, i have no idea. I would have put money on it being younger than 6yrs old though but you never can tell with these porsches on private plates.

Pov, you can log kmph in VCDS and cross refer it to the time stamp to get an idea of in gear acceleration. Just log the vehicle speed box and make sure you hit the turbo button for increased sampling so you can dig down at the numbers in more detail.

I spotted an 80-120 in my logs of 2.38secs in 3rd gear (It's only as accurate as VCDS but more accurate than speedo)

New 997TT does it in 2.1s officially... http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/911/91 ... sandspecs/

Got to get myself a vbox soon but VCDS is a good indication too


----------



## TTRS_500

Will do mate and btw only gen 2 911 turbos have the led drl


----------



## jaybyme

toot3954 said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The S-tronic is designed to be used with up to 600nm,so it's actual limit will be a fair bit higher than that.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this? How come they needed to design a brand new 7-speed S-Tronic for the RS then with its 450Nm?
> 
> Certainly hope it's the case
Click to expand...

Read it here.
http://www.ac-kolloquium.rwth-aachen.de ... 6hlich.pdf


----------



## mrdemon

996 has fried egg head lights ffs it's not hard to tell if a 911 is a 996 or 997 :lol:


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy was it in Aberdeen ? What colour? What reg ?


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Mitchy was it in Aberdeen ? What colour? What reg ?


Was actually leaving Dundee mate, 7am ish upto Aberdeen, we both soon backed off though when speeds hit 75mph. PP, blue in colour, perhaps you know the guy. Would be good to hear from him as I suspect he was a little shocked.

Mrdemon, only for porsche nuts like yourself fella ;-) I'd know the difference now after doing a little digging but not really had any interest in them before now.


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy, that's my mate from work!!, he's the one organising the Crail trip ;-) he just got that car so was taking it easy ;-)

It is a 996 turbo with the x pack 450bhp, it is f quick !! But then again I haven't been in a modded TTRS.

I'm sure he will be interested in a few runs at Crail with you !!!!


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy, im 100% positive, it would of been a 996 turbo, and although they are quick standard, a 997 turbo would have left you floundering, whatever the generation. Im sure the likes of Jonnys car will keep up with a 997 turbo, but it will be stripped out, noisy and virtually not a TT RS anymore. The new PDK Turbos have all the performance, and more, then can woft you off to your favourite restaurant, in complete comfort and serenity. As i mentioned before, its just the price of the Porsche that really is bonkers for most, and i bet the modded TT RS is just as much fun, and if the driver of any Porsche has no talent, then the TT RS is more than a match. Im certainly looking forward to mine, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## jonnyc

Simon H said:


> Im sure the likes of Jonnys car will keep up with a 997 turbo, but it will be stripped out, noisy and virtually not a TT RS anymore.


You may be a little surprised with how the car will end up..  Apart from having no A/C, which is totally pointless for 90% of the year anyways here in the UK then the car will be looking very much GT3 RS style inside.. Lightweight but high quality, I'm certainly not just tearing everything out of it.. That's the easy way!!

Think I may stick the badges back on it incase no one believes it's an RS then


----------



## Simon H

jonnyc said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure the likes of Jonnys car will keep up with a 997 turbo, but it will be stripped out, noisy and virtually not a TT RS anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> You may be a little surprised with how the car will end up..  Apart from having no A/C, which is totally pointless for 90% of the year anyways here in the UK then the car will be looking very much GT3 RS style inside.. Lightweight but high quality, I'm certainly not just tearing everything out of it.. That's the easy way!!
> 
> Think I may stick the badges back on it incase no one believes it's an RS then
Click to expand...

Jonny,
Really looking forward to seeing how the RS end up. I would dearly love it to show the Porsches its rear end, and if it can retain its quality ala GT3 RS, thats fantastic. When will you be able to share more news on the mods and build ?, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Mitchy, that's my mate from work!!, he's the one organising the Crail trip ;-) he just got that car so was taking it easy ;-)
> 
> It is a 996 turbo with the x pack 450bhp, it is f quick !! But then again I haven't been in a modded TTRS.
> 
> I'm sure he will be interested in a few runs at Crail with you !!!!


Ask him about the red TTRS he met ;-) He was not taking it easy with the speeds we got too, believe me. I was in front, let him follow behind, then switched around just to make sure there were no advantages and it was identical both ways. When I was in front I offered him the right hand side, and nothing, the distance remained the same, he was not getting through. Show him this thread if you can, I think the cars would be evenly matched regardless, 420bhp/490lbft/1450kg vs 450bhp/457lbft/1580kg (http://www.stevecarter.com/911turbo.htm)

Sets me a good benchmark and yep, I'll happily run up the strip against him  Count me in for early April mate.

The TT is no longer an underperforming sports car, the RS is a very quick car with a remap, you just need to look at JonnyC's car, 0-60 in 3.15 and 1/4 in 11.6 (Jonny dont know if these were captured on vid?)
TTS car...



 



 (430hp TTRS Vs 570hp M5)
PP performance car...



 (450hp (?) TTRS vs 450hp R8) 



 (0-310km/h)

None of these cars being heavily modified, probably all around a genuine 430hp, standard turbo and intake but with software tune and exhaust/cooler.


----------



## TTRS_500

I so wish I could post the results of my efforts vs my mates 996 turbo. :?


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> I so wish I could post the results of my efforts vs my mates 996 turbo. :?


I dont bother about the internet police as of course if there are any PC plods reading, It was just imagination getting the better of me :wink:

In anycase Pov, it would appear this guy has the x50 package (http://www.stevecarter.com/911turbo.htm) which makes it a little quicker than the bog standard 996TT (bigger turbos and intercoolers) Porsche later released the same X50 with ceramic brakes and called it the turbo S. In addition to that, it was at motorway speeds, no 2nd, 3rd usage. Standard 996T Pov, http://www.supercarworld.com/cgi-bin/sh ... al.cgi?061 So I agree, we should be a little bit quicker than these. 60/100/1/4m.

Simon, having never had experience with a 997, I have honestly no idea how they perform. Figures look good and im sure they would pull away. I'd love to have 1, Turbo S, yes please. 1 of my lottery cars too 8)


----------



## BlackRS

I'd go straight to a Ruf RT-12 if I won the lottery. I can dream...


----------



## TTRS_500

pfft pansies, id have the entire 9ff porsche range, from the 950hp 997 GT3 RS to the 1500hp 911 turbo


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> (Jonny dont know if these were captured on vid?)


Unfortunately not no.. Despite having tons of people there saying they were going to film it haha


----------



## richywiseman

Check this out, although it is a standard RS spec

http://www.fastestlaps.com/comparisons/ ... rbo_s.htmlhttp://www.fastestlaps.com/comparisons/audi_tt-rs_coupe-vs-porsche_996_turbo_s.html

Also check out top speed of 911t...190mph !!!! I think the TT would be far behind ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Also check out top speed of 911t...190mph !!!! I think the TT would be far behind ;-)


As quoted by the manufacturers...

TTRS 335bhp = 174mph
996TT 420bhp = 189mph
996TTS (X50) 450bhp = 192mph

Some German tuners are claiming 312km/h (194mph) out of the car when tuned but I cant see it personally. I suspect 312km/h showing on the speedo rather than 312km/h verified.

As for your figures posted in the link, we discussed these earlier, they are for the S-tronic 335bhp car. The X50 has 450bhp, the Turbo S was later released still 450bhp, but with the ceramic brakes which made it an S.

In anycase, I'll come along to Crail that day, with the list of cars you posted earlier, will be good to see what some of them can do


----------



## richywiseman

Especially the Ferrari 599 ;-)


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy.... Logs!


----------



## jaybyme

312 km/h is the tested Gps speed at Nardo, so it is correct.








472 ps ,600 Nm above 4000 rpm
Fast laps figures are all over the place, from different magazines that anyone can post.
The TT RS times are from the S-tronic in Auto Bild Sports cars,the lap time from a completely different test and car most probably ?


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, where abouts? Have you done some more?

Jay, I didn't think the gearing was good enough for that. To get to a verified 312km/h you would really have to go off the clocks, (UK clocks are 200mph, are the euro clocks 320 or 310?)

That MTM car confuses me, it's running a different turbo but power figures are not much more than what the stock can do. They want silly money for it too.


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy, just been out with my mate for a "Sunday drive" in the country, he gave me a drive of the 911turbo, now i am used to my TTS which isn't slow and have never been in TTRS but that porsche it's stupid quick !!!!! The acceleration is brutal !!


----------



## jaybyme

The MTM has 472ps @ 7000 rpm,the extra couple of hundred rpm will give it a few more Km/h
I'd like to see some power graphs for it ?
I would imagine it's a very smooth power delivery right up to 7000 rpm.
Plus, I don't suppose it's too hard for them to bring out another version with an extra 50 ps
14500 euro is a bit steep though,then you can buy brakes and wheels for another 10,000 lol
Speedo's go up to 310 km/h


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Mitchy, just been out with my mate for a "Sunday drive" in the country, he gave me a drive of the 911turbo, now i am used to my TTS which isn't slow and have never been in TTRS but that porsche it's stupid quick !!!!! The acceleration is brutal !!


You've spoke to him then, would like to know his thoughts, get him to join up and comment on this thread ;-) I travel that route fairly regularly, will see if I can catch him again.

As to figures..

450hp/1580 = 285bhp/ton
421hp/1450 = 290bhp/ton (It's actually a bit more than this as I have saved 20kg in the Milltek TBE)

I have 490lbft peak to his 457lbft, on paper I should be edging him :wink: Will need to take you out in my RS, just as brutal as a 996TT x50, I have no doubts about it. You need to get your TTS mapped mate, your car is just as quick as a chipped TT just now :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> The MTM has 472ps @ 7000 rpm,the extra couple of hundred rpm will give it a few more Km/h
> I'd like to see some power graphs for it ?
> I would imagine it's a very smooth power delivery right up to 7000 rpm.
> Plus, I don't suppose it's too hard for them to bring out another version with an extra 50 ps
> 14500 euro is a bit steep though,then you can buy brakes and wheels for another 10,000 lol
> Speedo's go up to 310 km/h


310 in Europe, 320 (200mph) in UK.

Do you know what turbo they are using, I think they need to dial in more boost.


----------



## Mule

Could be a LOBA maybe...???



Mitchy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The MTM has 472ps @ 7000 rpm,the extra couple of hundred rpm will give it a few more Km/h
> I'd like to see some power graphs for it ?
> I would imagine it's a very smooth power delivery right up to 7000 rpm.
> Plus, I don't suppose it's too hard for them to bring out another version with an extra 50 ps
> 14500 euro is a bit steep though,then you can buy brakes and wheels for another 10,000 lol
> Speedo's go up to 310 km/h
> 
> 
> 
> 310 in Europe, 320 (200mph) in UK.
> 
> Do you know what turbo they are using, I think they need to dial in more boost.
Click to expand...


----------



## jonnyc

Mule said:


> Could be a LOBA maybe...???


Nope.. I believe all they use is an OEM turbo with K24 compressor wheel.. Thats it.. Hence the only slightly improved figures..


----------



## TTRS_500

A mapped TTRS has more brutal acceleration than a stock 911 turbo.

I went out in my mates 911 turbo, then a 600hp evo, then back into mine and its amazing how differently these 3 turbo charged cars deliver the power.

The 911 seemed the most linear, and the evo the most punchy, mine was inbetween the two but also had the best low down torque response.

I cant see a 996 turbo beating a mapped TTRS, the gap between me and my mates gets wider the quicker we go...

Top speed on a mapped TT must be around 187 if not higher.

Im still eagerly waiting on your logs mitchy, in regards to EGTs timing and fuelling!


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> A mapped TTRS has more brutal acceleration than a stock 911 turbo.
> 
> I went out in my mates 911 turbo, then a 600hp evo, then back into mine and its amazing how differently these 3 turbo charged cars deliver the power.
> 
> The 911 seemed the most linear, and the evo the most punchy, mine was inbetween the two but also had the best low down torque response.
> 
> I cant see a 996 turbo beating a mapped TTRS, the gap between me and my mates gets wider the quicker we go...
> 
> Top speed on a mapped TT must be around 187 if not higher.
> 
> Im still eagerly waiting on your logs mitchy, in regards to EGTs timing and fuelling!


Pov, I'd agree with that,

Stock 996TT - 420bhp/1580kg (266bhp/ton) with 413lbft. Not enough to bother our cars, we are about 30bhp/ton up on that, with more torque too. x50 package a little closer though, uprated turbos and intercoolers over stock 996TT. The X50 later became the turbo S. Still 450bhp but with ceramic brakes.

As for the logs mate, I posted them earlier. Fuel pressure rails are perfect, always meeting requested. Lambda is being requested at 0.82 and EGT's seem to be a little cooler than before, I think I seen a 920c in there somewhere. CF's were all looking good, mainly 1-2's

In comparison to the CC tune, the turbo is boosting less but producing more simply because the map now controls EGT's better and lambdas are not dropping. 0.82 requested all the way through. The Bluefin file was the same and hence why that file made good power with very little increase in boost pressure over norm, even on 95 fuel. I am unsure at this point if the MRC file has moved the goal posts north as Im not seeing EGT's high enough to get it into protection mode at the moment. The bluefin file did move the protection map north to trigger at 1000c (reported by James at CC) rather than 900c in order to keep lambda held at 0.82. You can see evidence of this in my BF logs as I have temps of 960c and lambda of 0.82 so I'm sure James was correct about the 1000c trigger. Who am I to argue with that though, the guys at Superchips clearly know what they are doing, they are very well established.

I can also confirm that this drop in boost pressure appears to help with the dump valve issue, still no limp mode/ 50% boost issues noted and the car has done over 1000m on the file now.


----------



## Mule

The OEM EGT limit is 980C....


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> The OEM EGT limit is 980C....


Perhaps Mule and that would explain the Bluefin file, however, it does not explain the revo file as Povs lambdas are dropping at around 900c (thereabouts) as the trigger.

The CC file was tuned in relation to revs rather than temperature. As soon as it went above around 4750rpm, lambdas would drop no matter what the EGT's were doing. I have a log from the CC file showing lambda at 0.77 at 5000rpm with EGT of only 800c in 3rd gear. Complete pain in the ar*e, far too safe.

I think there are a few limits Mule, the limit you may be talking about there may be the limit where the ECU starts to pull load and boost out? Perhaps a secondary measure to control EGT if lambda control is failing. Povs logs show 900c when his lambdas are dropping and go as low as 0.74 when temps increase to the mid 900's.

This secondary measure is perhaps what triggers limp mode? We have all been looking at the DV as the cause but could limp be brought on by a secondary exceedance of a threshold? Only a suggestion and I have no idea but it would certainly explain why the upgraded forge valve was of no use. In addition to this my CC logs are showing limp mode on a run where EGT's got upto 1060c, could have been the valve, could have been related to temp. I suspect we will find out when the next Forge solution is ready. If that upgraded unit fails to stop the limp issues then it's clearly not the valve. Just thinking out loud there, take no notice, it probably is the valve :lol:

If it were possible to boost 1.55bar and keep 0.82 lambda, the car would be absolutely bonkers but I dont think it can be done. (Not safely anyway as EGT's are the enemy and the restriction for tuners)


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mapped TTRS has more brutal acceleration than a stock 911 turbo.
> 
> I went out in my mates 911 turbo, then a 600hp evo, then back into mine and its amazing how differently these 3 turbo charged cars deliver the power.
> 
> The 911 seemed the most linear, and the evo the most punchy, mine was inbetween the two but also had the best low down torque response.
> 
> I cant see a 996 turbo beating a mapped TTRS, the gap between me and my mates gets wider the quicker we go...
> 
> Top speed on a mapped TT must be around 187 if not higher.
> 
> Im still eagerly waiting on your logs mitchy, in regards to EGTs timing and fuelling!
> 
> 
> 
> Pov, I'd agree with that,
> 
> Stock 996TT - 420bhp/1580kg (266bhp/ton) with 413lbft. Not enough to bother our cars, we are about 30bhp/ton up on that, with more torque too. x50 package a little closer though, uprated turbos and intercoolers over stock 996TT.
> 
> As for the logs mate, I posted them earlier. Fuel pressure rails are perfect, always meeting requested. Lambda is being requested at 0.82 and EGT's seem to be a little cooler than before, I think I seen a 920c in there somewhere. CF's were all looking good, mainly 1-2's
> 
> In comparison to the CC tune, the turbo is boosting less but producing more simply because the map now controls EGT's better and lambdas are not dropping. 0.82 requested all the way through. The Bluefin file was the same and hence why that file made good power with very little increase in boost pressure over norm, even on 95 fuel. I am unsure at this point if the MRC file has moved the goal posts north as Im not seeing EGT's high enough to get it into protection mode at the moment. The bluefin file did move the protection map north to trigger at 1000c (reported by James at CC) rather than 900c in order to keep lambda held at 0.82. You can see evidence of this in my BF logs as I have temps of 960c and lambda of 0.82 so I'm sure James was correct about the 1000c trigger. Who am I to argue with that though, the guys at Superchips clearly know what they are doing, they are very well established.
> 
> I can also confirm that this drop in boost pressure appears to help with the dump valve issue, still no limp mode/ 50% boost issues noted and the car has done over 1000m on the file now.
Click to expand...

Mitchy,
So, it sounds like you are a happy bunny at the moment, will you be keeping it this way, with the MRC file, and will you be going for an uprated cooler ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Mule

Thats the official Audi limit as stated in the blueprints for the car.

CC could have lowered it. Revo has messed with so many parameters that it is impossible to say.

We have done it very simple. MRC seems to have done it very simple as well....and as of now it is the best numbers we have seen so far.

The lambda should actually be 0,88 if optimum for the car.


----------



## LEO-RS

I edited my post above Mule with a few thoughts.

0.88 is lean  I fear EGT's would go bananas and soon melt something at that with the boost pressures we are requesting, but yes you are right, the standard logs have lambdas at higher levels, in the 0.9's at some points.

The TFSI is supposed to run lean, that's why they eek every last mile out of gallon.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mapped TTRS has more brutal acceleration than a stock 911 turbo.
> 
> I went out in my mates 911 turbo, then a 600hp evo, then back into mine and its amazing how differently these 3 turbo charged cars deliver the power.
> 
> The 911 seemed the most linear, and the evo the most punchy, mine was inbetween the two but also had the best low down torque response.
> 
> I cant see a 996 turbo beating a mapped TTRS, the gap between me and my mates gets wider the quicker we go...
> 
> Top speed on a mapped TT must be around 187 if not higher.
> 
> Im still eagerly waiting on your logs mitchy, in regards to EGTs timing and fuelling!
> 
> 
> 
> Pov, I'd agree with that,
> 
> Stock 996TT - 420bhp/1580kg (266bhp/ton) with 413lbft. Not enough to bother our cars, we are about 30bhp/ton up on that, with more torque too. x50 package a little closer though, uprated turbos and intercoolers over stock 996TT.
> 
> As for the logs mate, I posted them earlier. Fuel pressure rails are perfect, always meeting requested. Lambda is being requested at 0.82 and EGT's seem to be a little cooler than before, I think I seen a 920c in there somewhere. CF's were all looking good, mainly 1-2's
> 
> In comparison to the CC tune, the turbo is boosting less but producing more simply because the map now controls EGT's better and lambdas are not dropping. 0.82 requested all the way through. The Bluefin file was the same and hence why that file made good power with very little increase in boost pressure over norm, even on 95 fuel. I am unsure at this point if the MRC file has moved the goal posts north as Im not seeing EGT's high enough to get it into protection mode at the moment. The bluefin file did move the protection map north to trigger at 1000c (reported by James at CC) rather than 900c in order to keep lambda held at 0.82. You can see evidence of this in my BF logs as I have temps of 960c and lambda of 0.82 so I'm sure James was correct about the 1000c trigger. Who am I to argue with that though, the guys at Superchips clearly know what they are doing, they are very well established.
> 
> I can also confirm that this drop in boost pressure appears to help with the dump valve issue, still no limp mode/ 50% boost issues noted and the car has done over 1000m on the file now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mitchy,
> So, it sounds like you are a happy bunny at the moment, will you be keeping it this way, with the MRC file, and will you be going for an uprated cooler ?, regards, SIMON.
Click to expand...

Simon, I'm waiting on Povs results with the uprated cooler. I have lots of logs to compare and am seeing average mid 30's inlets with ambient of 10c at the moment. The weather is warming up and I suspect the inlets will continue to rise.

Doug didn't seem overly enthusiastic about uprating the cooler but I think it was because he had tested the Wagner unit and found no benefit.

I suspect I will upgrade it yes, but needing a bit more data before doing so.

revo know what they are doing for sure. You just need to look at the examples of Jonny and TTS cars, the cars are strong so I wont go down the path of saying 1 is better than the other but I am impressed with the MRC file yes. Turbo spools very early, almost immediately, it gives you a great kick in the back, it holds its torque well to the red, it's boosting less, it's producing safer EGT's (in comparison to my CC file) and I'm not seeing limp issues. Everything in the logs look good too, correction factors, EGT's, lambdas, boost and so on.

Im just offering my findings, not starting a tuner vs tuner war as look where that got me before :lol:


----------



## Mule

Its not THAT lean at all....

There are actually three ways to reduce the probability of knock at full load on a turbocharged engine: reduce boost, adjust the AFR to richer mixture, and retard ignition timing. These three parameters need to be optimized together to yield the highest reliable power.

MRC seems to have done a very good job in controlling it.



Mitchy said:


> I edited my post above Mule with a few thoughts.
> 
> 0.88 is lean  I fear EGT's would go bananas and soon melt something at that with the boost pressures we are requesting, but yes you are right, the standard logs have lambdas at higher levels, in the 0.9's at some points.
> 
> The TFSI is supposed to run lean, that's why they eek every last mile out of gallon.


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> Its not THAT lean at all....
> 
> There are actually three ways to reduce the probability of knock at full load on a turbocharged engine: reduce boost, adjust the AFR to richer mixture, and retard ignition timing. These three parameters need to be optimized together to yield the highest reliable power.
> 
> MRC seems to have done a very good job in controlling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post above Mule with a few thoughts.
> 
> 0.88 is lean  I fear EGT's would go bananas and soon melt something at that with the boost pressures we are requesting, but yes you are right, the standard logs have lambdas at higher levels, in the 0.9's at some points.
> 
> The TFSI is supposed to run lean, that's why they eek every last mile out of gallon.
Click to expand...

When you google optimum AFR for performance for any TC car, the results come back at mainly 11.5 to 12 (0.8-0.82 lambda x 14.7) 13 for N/A engines.

0.88 would give an AFR of 13, which is lean for a TC car, lean means hot, hot means no good for EGT control so I think for our tuned applications, we want to be seeing 0.8-0.82 as optimum.

I agree though, the MRC file has found a good balance for boost, fuelling and timing.

It would be interesting to see what the German tuners are doing as we are only covering a small market over here in the UK. I did notice another tuner that pov posted a link too boosts at 0.2 and 0.25 over stock which would give 1.35 -1.45 boost pressure, same as MRC. Bluefin deliberately kept their boost low, I suspect to control EGT's. The CC file boosted high and could not control EGT, the revo file also boosts high and appears to suggest the same with lambda control.

In any case, all good, and a learning curve. Knowledge is power and if you're into car tuning, makes for interesting reading. (Well It does me anyway but I am a bit of a geek sometimes, I'm right into Astronomy just now :lol: ) I dont proclaim to be a professor in the diagnostics of the bosch ecu's but I am learning what tuners are up against


----------



## Mule

You just forget one thing Mitch..... The TFSI burns the fuel in a different way than normal. That way you cant say that because "normal" engines run 0,82, then this should to.

Its the way and when the fuel is injected into the chamber, that decides the EGT and efficiency. Therefore you get so different results from the tuners on this engine. MRC seems to have a good understanding of how to make the most out of it given the technology available.



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not THAT lean at all....
> 
> There are actually three ways to reduce the probability of knock at full load on a turbocharged engine: reduce boost, adjust the AFR to richer mixture, and retard ignition timing. These three parameters need to be optimized together to yield the highest reliable power.
> 
> MRC seems to have done a very good job in controlling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post above Mule with a few thoughts.
> 
> 0.88 is lean  I fear EGT's would go bananas and soon melt something at that with the boost pressures we are requesting, but yes you are right, the standard logs have lambdas at higher levels, in the 0.9's at some points.
> 
> The TFSI is supposed to run lean, that's why they eek every last mile out of gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you google optimum AFR for performance for any TC car, the results come back at mainly 11.5 to 12 (0.8-0.82 lambda x 14.7) 13 for N/A engines.
> 
> 0.88 would give an AFR of 13, which is lean for a TC car, lean means hot, hot means no good for EGT control so I think for our tuned applications, we want to be seeing 0.8-0.82 as optimum.
> 
> I agree though, the MRC file has found a good balance for boost, fuelling and timing.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what the German tuners are doing as we are only covering a small market over here in the UK. I did notice another tuner that pov posted a link too boosts at 0.2 and 0.25 over stock which would give 1.35 -1.45 boost pressure, same as MRC. Bluefin deliberately kept their boost low, I suspect to control EGT's. The CC file boosted high and could not control EGT, the revo file also boosts high and appears to suggest the same with lambda control.
> 
> In any case, all good, and a learning curve. Knowledge is power and if you're into car tuning, makes for interesting reading. (Well It does me anyway but I am a bit of a geek sometimes, I'm right into Astronomy just now :lol: ) I dont proclaim to be a professor in the diagnostics of the bosch ecu's but I am learning what tuners are up against
Click to expand...


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> You just forget one thing Mitch..... The TFSI burns the fuel in a different way than normal. That way you cant say that because "normal" engines run 0,82, then this should to.
> 
> Its the way and when the fuel is injected into the chamber, that decides the EGT and efficiency. Therefore you get so different results from the tuners on this engine. MRC seems to have a good understanding of how to make the most out of it given the technology available.


Fair point Mule and as I said, I dont proclaim to be a professor. I just cant help but feel 0.88 would make things even hotter with the standard blower, 0.82 I suspect offers some cooling (I may be wrong, perhaps its all used for combustion)

I take it you'll be going for a 0.88 map then on a BT application ;-)

Cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve, same as Jonny's and TTShops car


----------



## TootRS

jaybyme said:


> Read it here.
> http://www.ac-kolloquium.rwth-aachen.de ... 6hlich.pdf


Deciphering what I can as most of it is in German, that seems to be the new 7-speed box that's in the TT RS, surely the DQ250 would be the box that's in the TTS as that is quoting 350Nm of torque as standard?

Apologies for the _slight_ hijacking of the thread btw


----------



## Mule

The lambda depends on the turbo used....big fooker then high AFR's bacause of little backpressure and low egt's. Smaller turbo, then 0,84 is the target....

I am waiting in for the first LOBA figures to see what I am gonna do.



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just forget one thing Mitch..... The TFSI burns the fuel in a different way than normal. That way you cant say that because "normal" engines run 0,82, then this should to.
> 
> Its the way and when the fuel is injected into the chamber, that decides the EGT and efficiency. Therefore you get so different results from the tuners on this engine. MRC seems to have a good understanding of how to make the most out of it given the technology available.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point Mule and as I said, I dont proclaim to be a professor. I just cant help but feel 0.88 would make things even hotter with the standard blower, 0.82 I suspect offers some cooling (I may be wrong, perhaps its all used for combustion)
> 
> I take it you'll be going for a 0.88 map then on a BT application ;-)
> 
> Cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve, same as Jonny's and TTShops car
Click to expand...


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, I see you're thinking about WMI. Something I think I'm going to look into too, get these intake temps down further and the kits seem to be cheap enough, just need it installed correctly 

Mule...TTS should be very close just now, they told me mid february.


----------



## Mule

Would be very nice to see what it can do. 

Iwouldnt aim for more than 550 anyway as it needs to be reliable and a daily driver.

So if it makes 525+ REAL hp then I am going the LOBA way. It also looks OEM and that does mean better chance in a warranty claim 



Mitchy said:


> Pov, I see you're thinking about WMI. Something I think I'm going to look into too, get these intake temps down further and the kits seem to be cheap enough, just need it installed correctly
> 
> Mule...TTS should be very close just now, they told me mid february.


----------



## Mule

Just a little info on the BMW DI cars...

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105456

They run very lean.


----------



## Mule

This is exactly why you see the AFR dropping, to compensate for the small exhaust housing on the turbine...


----------



## TTRS_500

525hp real hp would keep me happy also. Yeah wmi is something I would explore mitchy, it really works well on my mates BT apr Leon.

Btw regarding AFR and lamdas, I thought a 1 for lambda is normal
Running and then when that number drops down it gets rich


----------



## Mule

You are right. Therefore I dont think 0,88 or 0,86 is low on a DI engine.



TTRS_500 said:


> I thought a 1 for lambda is normal Running and then when that number drops down it gets rich


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> 525hp real hp would keep me happy also. Yeah wmi is something I would explore mitchy, it really works well on my mates BT apr Leon.
> 
> Btw regarding AFR and lamdas, I thought a 1 for lambda is normal
> Running and then when that number drops down it gets rich


It is yes, but as soon as you load the engine, it richens up. The stock TTRS file shows lambdas in the low 0.9's up until 5000rpm and then down to mid 0.8's higher up. This is how it is direct from Audi and these engines do run on the lean side naturally.

On our tuned applications, everything I've seen so far has been at 0.83 and below, I suspect to keep things cool and to make the best power. 0.7's are too rich though.

You will see 1's in the lambda columns when you are cruising on part throttle.


----------



## LEO-RS

Nice picture....


----------



## LEO-RS




----------



## LEO-RS




----------



## LEO-RS




----------



## LEO-RS

So loving this car in red 8)










Should have a video of it soon and just noticed it's now up on the MRC website 8)


----------



## mrdemon

just buy the performance box already


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> just buy the performance box already


Is it easy enough to configure? I.e can the user tell it to log a 30-130 or do you just cut and paste the portions you want? Is it then easy enough to plot that data in graph form?

I should have 1 by the end of the month hopefully.

I'll be interested in what the S2 cars post Sunday as I'm sure you will


----------



## LEO-RS

Mrdemon....

Managed a couple of runs last night mate, and again this morning, best 30-130 was 12.42s. Your 13s is a cracking time I must say and at first I thought you were waffling as the 1st run I done was a 13.68. No idea what I had done but 30-60s was 2.9s  2nd run was much better, 12.76s, 30-60 in 2.2 and 60-130 in 10.56

This morning, 3rd run 12.58s, 4th run with more aggressive shifting, 12.42s. (60-130 = 10.32s, 2nd gear traction was still sh*te @ 30-60 =2.1s,)

Conditions were slightly damp and 4-5c, fuel about 3/4, 2 recaro baby seats in the back and a few bits and bobs in the boot. If I stripped the back seats out and the 2 recaro child seats and run on an 1/8th tank downhill, it may crack into the 11's but that 12.43 was tough going, I'd like to see a break down of shifts which the vbox will allow me to see, I suspect around 0.3s, they were quick but not flatshift quick as for some reason my foot always lifts off ever so slightly. I think its the mechanical sympathy in me.

VCDS logged not vbox logged but the speed readings in VCDS are surprisingly accurate in that they read the same as my GPS satnav unit. To get to 210km/h (130) on VCDS it was reading 135 on the clocks, when 62mph was showing on the clocks (100km/h) the screen was recording 96km/h so its definitely not speedo read.

Cant wait to get this bloody vbox now to do it properly


----------



## LEO-RS

Oh and I tested 3rd/4th to 100 vs 4th going through 60 and 4th only was slightly quicker, 4.78s vs 4.9-5s

Perhaps a characteristic of my map with the low down torque values as you reported the opposite, 3rd and 4th quicker than just 4th.

In a 30-130 though, it's best to use 2-3-4-5 as i suspect 2-4-5 and 3-4-5 would be slower.


----------



## mrdemon

my 4th to 5th gear shift ruins my time was 1/2 a second :-(

But I am running 30-60mph in 1.9 seconds so something to aim for.

be interesting to see what your 30-120mph was as I did 10.2  does it give you a break down ?

would have thought it pointless doing times atm with this wind though, need a calm day to get a true time.
And it's gets expensive keep paying for airfield use so will have to have a break due to costs.

these are amazing cars for the BHp 

makes me simle every time.


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> my 4th to 5th gear shift ruins my time was 1/2 a second :-(
> 
> But I am running 30-60mph in 1.9 seconds so something to aim for.
> 
> be interesting to see what your 30-120mph was as I did 10.2  does it give you a break down ?
> 
> would have thought it pointless doing times atm with this wind though, need a calm day to get a true time.
> And it's gets expensive keep paying for airfield use so will have to have a break due to costs.
> 
> these are amazing cars for the BHp
> 
> makes me simle every time.


Would need to go and drill down at the numbers to pick out 120. Not 1 bit of wind this morning, trees were calm. Slight breeze last night though but didnt seem to make much difference to my times from last night until this morning

1 thing I did notice is i dont seem to be making the same top gear speeds you are doing, there's no way ill hit 66 in 2nd on vcds as 6850rpm was showing around 61mph IIRC, 3rd gear shift seemed to be around 90mph, 4th gear shift looks to be around 121mph, this is why I need a vbox as it's a bit hard to determine on vcds as the sample rate on turbo mode samples speed during the 0.3-0.5s gear change. Perhaps the shifts were a little higher its just hard to tell.

A couple of my runs were shifting before 60, at around 58/59 so that would explain a couple of my crap 30-60's, it was hard to get the power down aswell being a little damp, but best so far is a 2.1 30-60.

What kind of tyre pressures are you running and what tyres? Mine are still on the factory tyres and running 34 all round. I guess I should probably let some out the back to aid traction.

All good fun, vbox is ordered and going on a 1/4m day soon with some exotica, Gallardo 540, few ferraris, 997 GT2RS Wowzers 8) The 996 x50 I met a couple of weeks ago, and a few more nice cars should be a good day. Shi*e at launching tho, need to get practicing, see if I can beat any of the exotic.


----------



## mrdemon

still on bridgestones atm and running pressures as per Audi spec 
car feels funny and under steers more any softer.

18" wheels are faster aswell


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> still on bridgestones atm and running pressures as per Audi spec
> car feels funny and under steers more any softer.
> 
> 18" wheels are faster aswell


Im sure Audi quote 32/26, your fuel economy must be crap :lol: I've got 34 all round but think im going to drop the rears to 30 to aid traction as its too easy to spin the wheels.

Will see what the guys get on Sunday  Is it just Pov running or is there a 2nd RS? I'd agree with you, start accelerating in 2nd from around 20mph is the best bet.


----------



## mrdemon

not sure who is running.

will be interesting though as I have yet to see any gains from stage 2 cars.


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> Would be very nice to see what it can do.


Did you say MRC were doing the TTS car? I spotted they claim 530 for S3 on their website, I wondered too..

http://www.mrctuning.com/

Have you just put 2&2 together? I see you're having fun over on the other forum too mate, you'll be next for the chop ;-) Where's William gone, do you know? Fed up of all the nonsense or just on a long holiday?

I'm sure we will see TTS RS post on here in their thread when they're done, by the sounds of it, it's close 8)


----------



## mrdemon

William must be on a jolly while his tuning shop fits his exhaust.

I sure he will be back soon enough


----------



## LEO-RS

Mrdemon, are you booked onto the vmax day in May? I was sent the dates earlier, think Jamie and 357RS are going. Trying to get on it too, £200 per car though, bit steep but it's only once a year I suppose. Will be good if the green RS and their loba are there aswell. Can't see you keeping up with it this year ;-)

Vbox should be here tomorrow/wednesday, it was sent out today.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> Mrdemon, are you booked onto the vmax day in May? I was sent the dates earlier, think Jamie and 357RS are going. Trying to get on it too, £200 per car though, bit steep but it's only once a year I suppose. Will be good if the green RS and their loba are there aswell. Can't see you keeping up with it this year ;-)
> 
> Vbox should be here tomorrow/wednesday, it was sent out today.


looking like a ttrs invasion!


----------



## mrdemon

I just got in today

was £180 last year

who said inflation was only 3%


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> I just got in today
> 
> was £180 last year
> 
> who said inflation was only 3%


Tell me about it, expensive weekend for me by the time I get down there, sleep over and get back again. £1.39 for a litre of vmax today, robbing swines.

£200 is quite a whack for a few sprints up and down a disused runway but I suppose it's a day out racing some exotica 8)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... st+of+cars



> Sophie - 996tt - Victims


I think we should show Sophie up, she's looking for victims :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Mrdemon..

Update on the 30-130, woke up this morning to find the car covered in frost so thought I'd take it out for a spin. Got in the car and ambient was 0c so perfect opportunity to try again. Car with a 1/4 tank of fuel, still got the 2 child seats in the back.

30-130 in 12.13, I'll post the log a bit later for you to drill down at the numbers...

30-60mph = 2.18s
60-100mph = 4.55s
100-130mph = 5.4s

Breakdown...

30-40 = 0.65
40-50 = 0.62
50-60 = 0.91 (shift)
60-70 = 0.99
70-80 = 0.92
80-90 = 1.27 (shift)
90-100 = 1.37
100-110 = 1.37
110-120 = 2.08 (shift)
120-130 = 1.95

You can clearly see where the shift points are so in some areas your car will be quicker but that's due to the points where we are shifting, i.e, im shifting before 60 which affects my 30-60 time but betters my 60-100 time and likewise 120-130 is quicker than 110-120 due to a shift before 120 so it's a little silly comparing segments.

I have done a little research on VCDS vs Vbox times and there are guys over on Audi SRS that says there is no difference as the sample rate in turbo mode is very efficient. logged km/h times also match up to GPS times but never the less as in my PM to you yesterday, still trying to source 1 of the used £150 Vbox units. (Not paying £400 for the vbox just to tell me the same as VCDS)

I am confident it will duck in under 12 with less weight and more grip. Im not sure if its my tyres, im not sure if its the air pressures in the tyres (34psi x 4, it should be 32psi x 2 and 26psi x 2 IIRC) it may just be the map is too aggressive for 2nd, but it's still slipping ever so slightly in 2nd.

I'm more than happy with that and I think that's conclusive evidence that S2 betters S1, 0.9s is a lot considering my poor traction at 30mph aswell.

Seriously fookin quick this morning and I dare not be any more aggressive with the box, it feels like im going to break something with how quick the shifts are. I have no idea how Jonny manages 0.175, mines appear to be 0.25-0.35 at best.


----------



## LEO-RS

Sat 19th March - 0c.csv - 0.01MB

Time Stamp vs km/h

48 = 30mph
64 = 40mph
80 = 50mph
97 = 60mph
113 = 70mph
129 = 80mph
145 = 90mph
161 = 100mph
177 = 110mph
193 = 120mph
209 = 130mph

In the 1st acceleration run...

48 = 49.7s
64 = 50.35s
80 = 50.97s
97 = 51.88s
113 = 52.87s
129 = 53.79s
145 = 55.06s
161 = 56.43s
177 = 57.8s
193 = 59.88s
209 = 61.83s

30-130 = 12.13s

2nd run shows a 30-60 in 2.08, (which again I seem to fluff, I tried a flatshift and it never quite worked and over revved to 7000+) 3rd run was just a 60-100 in 3rd/4th, 4.64s

You will also note the inlet temps on the runs, the stock cooler is not as bad as some people make out.

On the 1st run... 30mph to 134mph WOT (15c upto 29c)
2nd run...30mph to 92mph WOT (14c upto 21c)
3rd run...60mph to 104mph WOT (12c upto 19c)

Upto 100mph under WOT through the gears the stock cooler is reading 20c maximum above ambient, as speeds increase further, it gets a little hotter, 29c max inlet with 0 ambient at WOT upto 135mph. I suspect the Forge/PA units will probably read 17-20c max in same conditions?


----------



## mrdemon

nice figures

looks like MRC stage 2 is very strong

that is very very quick 

vbox is £325 so not to bad.


----------



## LEO-RS

Blue R8 and White Evo 6 heading into Dundee 8pm :lol:

I love these cars, never fails to put a smile across my face


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> nice figures
> 
> looks like MRC stage 2 is very strong
> 
> that is very very quick
> 
> vbox is £325 so not to bad.


The car was flying this morning, knew it was a quick run so was pleased when I checked the logs. The joys of living oop here, it's always freezing :lol:

I do agree with you ref vbox, I should have invested in 1 years ago instead of wasting so much on dyno runs. It's the only true way to test the car before and after any work and I just wish I had some standard speed logs, and CC speed logs to compare against. I'll get hold of 1 second hand, still hopeful I'll get a unit for £150 from that link I sent you. They are selling all the vbox units from the cars at Rockingham.

Your S1 map still astonishes me David, very quick. I know the effort I had to put in to crack that 12.1 earlier and it was tough on the box.

Looking forward to seeing the Loba results coming in the next week. The guys at TTS have remained quiet about the tune, I don't think it is MRC or revo. I believe they are going to offer an exchange system on the hybrids to bring the costs down, I may be tempted 

Did you get a vmax slot? Still not had verification on my place yet. I'm pondering over a cooler just now, think I may need 1 for a vmax run. Pov says the difference is night and day, your review a little more conservative with no performance benefit on 1 off runs acc to vbox. Will probably get the better of me though when the summer comes in and I'm running around with 50-60c inlets and you guys 30-40.


----------



## mrdemon

takes a while for craig to respond.

I had to ask 3 times, but I am in... I think lol
hope you get in and we can see how it goes V jamie's car, he seems to be running a strong car.
I am on the look out for wheels to try and knock some time off and making it all round feel better.

liking these

http://www.avantgardewheels.com/m310_po ... black.html


----------



## Simon H

mrdemon said:


> takes a while for craig to respond.
> 
> I had to ask 3 times, but I am in... I think lol
> hope you get in and we can see how it goes V jamie's car, he seems to be running a strong car.
> I am on the look out for wheels to try and knock some time off and making it all round feel better.
> 
> liking these
> 
> http://www.avantgardewheels.com/m310_po ... black.html


Dave,
Really like those rims, do you know a ball park price for those ?. If i deceide to replace the 20" rims on my car, that would be the design i would like. They remind me slightly of the M3 Competition rims, very nice. Are they a good weight etc ?. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Mule

The offsets doesnt match the TTRS....Use TSW Nurburgring wheels instead. 9,5x19 ET53 fits nicely.



Simon H said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> takes a while for craig to respond.
> 
> I had to ask 3 times, but I am in... I think lol
> hope you get in and we can see how it goes V jamie's car, he seems to be running a strong car.
> I am on the look out for wheels to try and knock some time off and making it all round feel better.
> 
> liking these
> 
> http://www.avantgardewheels.com/m310_po ... black.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Really like those rims, do you know a ball park price for those ?. If i deceide to replace the 20" rims on my car, that would be the design i would like. They remind me slightly of the M3 Competition rims, very nice. Are they a good weight etc ?. Regards, SIMON.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrdemon

I though they did these

Avant Garde M310

18x9 et48

sounds perfect, i love these wheels


----------



## Mule

They do fit  Thougt you were talikng 19's...



mrdemon said:


> I though they did these
> 
> Avant Garde M310
> 
> 18x9 et48
> 
> sounds perfect, i love these wheels


----------



## jamiekip

mrdemon said:


> hope you get in and we can see how it goes V jamie's car, he seems to be running a strong car.


Car might be strong... My driving however is another matter lol

And Mule - hello mate


----------



## moncler1

Don't worry Jamie, you'll be faster than me, as usual.


----------



## jamiekip

moncler1 said:


> Don't worry Jamie, you'll be faster than me, as usual.


I don't know about that mate... Your new light weight ass holders will give you the advantage (and your light weight wheels, and your....  )


----------



## LEO-RS

If anyone is interested, the racing school (http://www.racing-school.co.uk/index.asp) are selling used vbox units from their race cars at Rockingham for £150 delivered. These are £360 new so there is a bargain to be had. The chap you need is Rob Patterson [[email protected]]

Guys over on VAGOC, if you're reading Jamie/Pov/Jonny/Rob...

http://openpitlane.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14448

They sold out their first batch so it's a first come first serve basis on the remaining units as and when they get them. They are using rolling list so if you're thinking about 1, get your name on the list quick. I will have mine this week.

Mitchy


----------



## Mule

Thanks Mitchy. Just signed up for one...


----------



## LEO-RS

Mrdemon...

11c run, 3/4 fuel tank, managed a 12.7 on the vbox. Im certain I'll get that down to around 12.1 (same as vcds) when temperature drops and I run the tank down a little. Took a couple of pictures, excuse the quality, bloody daft iphone, but you can just make it out...


















Gearshifts were shocking and I'm still getting bloody wheelspin, 30-60 in 2.08 :evil:










Watch this space  I need some ice cold weather, 11c at 06:45 in the morning in April in Aberdeen WTF :?

As to William and his S2 intercooler theory, tell him to stop talking nonsense and to leave that SPS alone. A danger in the wrong hands :wink:


----------



## Mule

That is very good times. Pov managed 14.26 on the 30-130 day.

I have done a 0-250 kph in 24 seconds on OEM map.

Would have been nicve with a driftbox or Racechrono to test it and get hte last digits.


----------



## mrdemon

povs time is up hill

I did a 30-130 in 13 dead 1st and only try.
14oc temp wise

30-95 in 6.1, what's yours ?

send me that file 
well not that one as it looks like it starts above 30mph
send me the org file


----------



## Mule

I know but its damn difficult to find a strip long enough that is 100% level.

How much where the incline on Pov's run?


----------



## mrdemon

starts off all up hill so pointless times, only good to look at other on that day

povs car can match my car at 13 seconds no problem
we have done a few side by side and vbox runs cars are the same give or take 1/100th


----------



## LEO-RS

As I said earlier mate, I'll send you my file when Im finished, no point sending you a half hearted effort as there are definitely things I need to improve, the shifts were taking 0.4-0.5s, the car was heavy and it was warm enough to wear a T-shirt. That 12.1 I did a couple of weeks back when it was cold and low on fuel I'll repeat for sure. I'll prove VCDS is just as accurate the vbox. New benchmark mate, fit a big turbo, nitrous, downhill, run down a Siberian mountain, just beat it :wink:

No point in me quoting 30-95 as it would involve me running to 7000+ in 3rd to get there, I change up earlier than that so any 30-95 data I pull out will include a gear change. Instead of 30-95 or 30-130, I think we should do a 60-100, 3rd/4th, or possibly even 4th to rule out gear change. Much easier to do aswell, a lot less space required. Do you have any data for this? 3rd/4th only?

When my acc is reinstated over the other place, i'll send you all my files to compare.We can start a little leaderboard table for all TTRS's to take part in if they want too. I'll happily lend my vbox out for a couple of weeks to other trusted members to get some times from other cars, all good fun. Would also be good to get data off the hybrid cars to see what performance gains they offer too. Much more meaningful than a dyno chart :wink:

Marham is hardly uphill fella, It has a slight incline to start with and then tails off, I think it finishes 1.5m higher at the end of the runway from the start. 



 I think you'll always post quicker times on the open road though, no sitting around idling waiting in a queue for a start.

It is a PITA to find a flat bit of tarmac, there always seems to be an element of up and down.

1/4m day with some exotica tomorrow, lets hope it stays dry


----------



## Mule

According to Google Earth it ranges between 17 and 26m above sea level.

If you started at runway 24 with the small private terminal on the RIGHT side of the car, then there is correctly a small incline but it levels out and begins to go downhill after about 700m so the incline is a little more then 1%.

The entire run is about a 1,5 mile in length. It drops from 26m to 17m over a course of approx. 1000m which is a little less than 1%.

So it is about as fair as it comes.


----------



## LEO-RS

I just removed 2 x 8kg recaro infant chairs,
1.2kg of coins, I kid you not from the cupholder area :lol: 
Toolkit - 4.5kg
Other bits and bobs, - 1.4kg

So im running 23kg lighter now 

I was going to rip out the rear seats but really couldn't be arsed getting the sockets out to do it and I'd rather keep the full interior in place. I currently have just under 3/4 fuel though, need to burn some of that off pronto, cant be racing these Ferraris tomorrow with excess weight. Cant wait now actually, there is a very good group of cars going, doubt I will post a good time as it's all about traction and launch and on road tyres with a very poor launch area and a mediocre halfwit behind the wheel, I aint going to be lightning, but as long as I do the little TT justice against some of the bigger boys I'll be happy  Hopefully crack a good terminal speed though if conditions are good.

I think heatsoak may be my enemy whilst queuing, I can definitely tell a difference since its warmed up now. An upgraded cooler may come soon, just ashame David you logged no performance benefit with it.


----------



## mrdemon

should be a good day 

take pics and let some air out your tyres :lol:


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy, we will be representing the TT forum tomorrow, I'm too excited to go to bed!! See you in the morning


----------



## The_TT

Mitchy said:


>


Love 10000x this picture [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## phope

The_TT said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love 10000x this picture [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## LEO-RS

No joy, got to the start line with Richy in his TTS and a bloody engine light comes on :evil:

In my efforts to save weight, all unnecessary weight was removed from the car including my laptop and VCDS lead. What a dipstick I am  Had to abort the 1/4m day and get back home to read the code.

Can't fookin believe it. Convoy there was cool though 20-30 very nice machines 8)

Think something's up with this Milltek, sound has changed to a more raspier note and the code was an EGT sensor bank 1 intermittent signal. I think this is the probe on the downpipe, checked the connections and cleared the code, will keep an eye on it and if it comes up again looks like sensor is goosed.

Typical for it to happen just as I was about to go up the strip. Nevermind :roll:


----------



## richywiseman

Technically my TTS was quicker than your RS ;-) cause I got of the line!!!

Until next time ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS

You're lucky to still have all your 6 gears after your 3rd gear shift :lol: You nearly had that evo aswell ;-)

Will defo catch you again soon. Hopefully just a glitch with the sensor and I'll be back soon.

Nice pic 8)


----------



## TTRS_500

You didn't run because of an engine light? Did the car drop into limp mode?


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> You didn't run because of an engine light? Did the car drop into limp mode?


Nope, no limp mode mate but didn't fancy thrashing the car upto 120mph with an engine light on so took a big gulp and turned back :-(

What Milltek issues have you had Pov? Where was it blowing from?


----------



## mrdemon

damm that's a shame.

Now you know why I will never have a Miltek on any of my cars.

They are just cheap mass produced stuff and always first to come to market with any car.
had one ONCE never again.


----------



## TTRS_500

No idea where it leaked from, forge said it was on the knuckle, AMD never actually told me why, but just said that it happened due to too much engine movement, that I need new mounts and that if it happens again it wont be covered under warranty.

I dont think the oem unit would have broke imo.

Never buying another mily either. I got the loudness I was after, but its lost its classic audi 5 pot sound, and the EGTs are only a bit better than OEM.


----------



## mrdemon

Would not goto AMD either, was a great place before it was sold on a few years back.

Miltek has life time warranty, they would have to replace it, if it broke again.


----------



## mrdemon

pov we have both upset the SRS forum aswell woops

touchy lot 

http://audisrs.com/about23625.html


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> No idea where it leaked from, forge said it was on the knuckle, AMD never actually told me why, but just said that it happened due to too much engine movement, that I need new mounts and that if it happens again it wont be covered under warranty.
> 
> I dont think the oem unit would have broke imo.
> 
> Never buying another mily either. I got the loudness I was after, but its lost its classic audi 5 pot sound, and the EGTs are only a bit better than OEM.


I'd agree with you there mate. I'm glad I got a good deal on it from JBS as I don't think it's worth £1800 if I'm honest. I'm just waiting on mine to start blowing now as I think there have now been a few cases of leaky Millteks 

Saying that I do think it sounds lovely on full chat, I go through a tunnel regularly and love the noise whilst giving it the beans through there. It does produce more power, it helps top end acceleration, it spools the turbo slightly sooner and it also makes the car noisier so it's not all bad.

My issue appears to be an OEM sensor, cleared the code and it's stayed out so hopefully it is a 1 off glitch


----------



## Mule

Get a android app and a BT OBD adapter to have in the car....then you can see and clear the codes.


----------



## jamiekip

So an OEM sensor goes after all this tuning and WOT runs every night and the Milly is [email protected]? Honestly you lot are the fussiest bunch of people I know. 
DV problems = remappers fault. 
Sensor issue = exhaust manufacturers fault!

I love my Milly. No issues and a sweet sound.

Mitchy - should have disconnected the battery and reset faults to see if you could have run


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> No joy, got to the start line with Richy in his TTS and a bloody engine light comes on :evil:
> 
> In my efforts to save weight, all unnecessary weight was removed from the car including my laptop and VCDS lead. What a dipstick I am  Had to abort the 1/4m day and get back home to read the code.
> 
> Can't fookin believe it. Convoy there was cool though 20-30 very nice machines 8)
> 
> Think something's up with this Milltek, sound has changed to a more raspier note and the code was an EGT sensor bank 1 intermittent signal. I think this is the probe on the downpipe, checked the connections and cleared the code, will keep an eye on it and if it comes up again looks like sensor is goosed.
> 
> Typical for it to happen just as I was about to go up the strip. Nevermind :roll:


In other words you bottled it :lol: only joking


----------



## richywiseman

I think he did bottle it ;-) lol

Here's a link to some if today's action


----------



## LEO-RS

At least I know the car is still running sweet, 3 runs this morning, and it's coming down. *12.63sec 30-130.*

Temperature - 11.5c
Fuel -1/8
Conditions - Damp, drizzly...(Pic taken before I used the private airfield available to me)










Eventually the car cracks 2sec 30-60, very strange seeing as it was damp and there was a lot of spray, but I think I've solved it, I need to start accelerating at around 22-24 through 30, rather than 27/28 as I have previously been doing but nevertheless, the tables and segments are there for break down....










1 point to note are my shifts are actually slower 3rd to 4th than they are 2nd to 3rd and 4th to 5th. Strange, but true, 0.32secs for 2-3,4-5 and 0.42s 3-4. I calculated my shift points at the point where the speed decelerates and drops to the point where it regains that exact mph reading again, so for example in 1 of my runs.. 2.29s, speed = 63.04, then the speed drops as I change up, down to around 62.75. By the time it gets back to 63.04 and through, the time stamp now reads 2.61s giving me a shift time of 0.32s. 3rd to 4th is slow for me, I need to work on that.

I can't wait until I get hold of a dry cold day, I will repeat the 12.13s for sure. A benchmark set just now for you though and I see it beats you to 90mph too David so you must try harder :wink:

Nowt wrong with the standard cooler either, 3 heavy load WOT runs back to back all within a tenth of a second of each other. Please update your benchmark thread, saying that, the hybrid guys are away to blow these times right out the water :lol:

The vbox is worth its weight in gold I think, I was slightly worried that my exhaust was or was going to cause me issues but its just posted the quickest vbox time I have recorded so far at 12.63secs meaning all is good, must have just been a glitch with the sensor.

Mitchy,

Edited...Just checked my logs again, 3rd to 4th shift is not slower, it's identical at 0.32s-0.33s on 2 of the 3 runs. I must have just been slow with the 0.42s on 1 of the runs.


----------



## jamiekip

See, the Milly IS a good piece of kit... it made you go faster


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> See, the Milly IS a good piece of kit... it made you go faster


I never doubted it Jamie :wink: Listed its good points, I've just noticed a sound change over the last few days that I need to look into more. The sensor is OEM so has nothing to do with the Milly so I cant complain about the issue I had over the weekend with the sensor.

My flap was locked in the Sport mode aswell this morning even when pressing the button to turn it off, the actuator ram didnt appear to be moving when I looked under the car with the wife pressing the button, need to have a further look at this too.

I can see the benefits of the Milltek, it is expensive but in my opinion it is needed up top 100mph+. The 2 guys with the revo maps that shall remain nameless concluded that the S2 car with the Milltek does start to pull away at sillier speeds.

Exactly what's needed for vmax and the chap with the S1.8 and 3/4 revo map better watch out for these Millteks :wink: Saying that, I need a cooler for vmax, I doubt my car will crack the same vmax speeds as the other S2 cars with the cooler, too long a WOT run I think, but who knows.

Seriously thinking about charge cooling now though, would certainly help for track events such as 1/4m and vmax where you are idling whilst queuing. Going to look into this a bit more I think, see if anyone local can source and fit a kit.


----------



## bigsyd

I am glad you guys are thinking the way you are about the milly, 
When I go stage 2 I will be visiting jeff down at pipewerx and getting him to fit a full custom made exhaust, lucky for me he is only 10 mins away
And has fitted 4 to my cars up to now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiekip

Are you confirmed for vmax then mitchy?


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Are you confirmed for vmax then mitchy?


Still not nope, last I heard he was finalising lists, really need to chase it up.


----------



## LEO-RS

Conditions a little better today 










All i'll say is wow, fuc*in wow, the cars a bloody ballistic missile just now


----------



## LEO-RS

For any of you TTRS owners doubting S2 software, just dont, and think again :wink:

The 12.13 I did with VCDS bettered by vbox, no wheelspin, finally 

Near perfect run, car was light with fuel at 1/8th, conditions were dry and ambient 9.5c. I can only think running in temperatures below 0 would make it a little quicker, but I cant see me bettering this by much if at all any now, car as it is, is maxed here I think.

3 back to back runs again and again no issues with the standard cooler, best segments...

30-60 in 1.88s
60-100 in 4.84s (With 2 gear changes @ 64/93mph)
*30-130 in 12.06s*


----------



## caney

Man you're obsessed with in gear times yet you haven't actually posted up any 0-60,0-100,1/4 mile times etc?


----------



## LEO-RS

caney said:


> Man you're obsessed with in gear times yet you haven't actually posted up any 0-60,0-100,1/4 mile times etc?


Nought, nought and nought in those tests Caney, doesn't show you what the car is capable of in my opinion. Some people launch from 6000 and use R888 rubber, and not many people want to destroy their clutches and gearboxes. 30-130 is much more appealing as it takes the driver skill away from the launch. There are just too many variables with standing starts.

30-130 is perfect, 3 changes to get right mind you but most will be able to shift in 0.3s.Get yourself a vbox fella, gets addictive trying to better it :wink:

You can see my 30-130 through the gears, I guess you can estimate what 0-30 would be, evo tested a standard car in 1.6s, looks to be 1 of the slower run tests too at 11secs to the ton...http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarr ... tt_rs.html

That article says the standard car is doing 30-60 in 2.8, (1.88) 30-100 in 9.5 (6.73) and 30-130 in 17.7s (12.06) so the difference between standard and tuned is obviously night and day.

No more runs for me just now though, going offshore for a bloody month 

If anyone with a TTRS wants to borrow my vbox for a couple of weeks whilst i'm away, give me a shout, send me some postage and ill send it your way. Must be someone I know on the forums though, a trusted member.


----------



## jaybyme

Looks like a 0-100 mph time of 8 secs will be possible with a well tuned S-tronic


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> Looks like a 0-100 mph time of 8 secs will be possible with a well tuned S-tronic


I'd agree with that, for sure a tuned autobox is going to be quick, im losing on average 0.32s every change, my short shift is in around 0.2 but by the time it comes back on boost back to the point it originally drops from it is on average 0.32s to change gear in a manual car.

S-Tronic has different gear ratios and the change isn't instant, it will take perhaps 0.05-0.1 to change gear and come back on boost? Would be good to see a DSG/S-tronic plot to see how quick it really changes up. The S-Tronic car benefits from launch control, it's only speculation at the moment that its quicker through the gears until proven, different shift points, ratios, its heavier, etc.


----------



## LEO-RS

Another picture showing quite incredible fuel consumption I think,

3 x 30-130 runs and a few blasts over 35m or so and it still returned 28mpg...(34psi all round)










I have discovered what is wrong with my Milltek, the actuator is stuck in the open position so the flap is permanently open. I need to have a look to see why the flap isn't closing as it is getting a little boomy.


----------



## mrdemon

mail me the file I will over lay with mine, povs, and the roadster file.

1.88 30-60 mph lol wow


----------



## jamiekip

V.impressive
You still bothering with the IC then Mitchy?


----------



## tt3600

Mitchy said:


> S-Tronic has different gear ratios and the change isn't instant, it will take perhaps 0.05-0.1 to change gear and come back on boost?


I thought that was one of the advantages of these dual clutch gear boxes is that you don't lose boost between changes?

I'll have to go for a little drive and eye the boost gauge


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> mail me the file I will over lay with mine, povs, and the roadster file.
> 
> 1.88 30-60 mph lol wow


I'll mail you the file when Im back over on the other forum mate, if you want to send me your logs i can overlay and send back to you if you wish. I think you may be holding onto 3rd too long, Im changing at 93.x mph



jamiekip said:


> V.impressive
> You still bothering with the IC then Mitchy?


I think I will do when I start to notice a drop off in performance, this week has been nuts, it was 22c last night at 5pm, never even bothered thrashing the car, went for it this morning when I spotted 9c on the gauge, may not get another chance now until November to get a good ambient :lol:



tt3600 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tronic has different gear ratios and the change isn't instant, it will take perhaps 0.05-0.1 to change gear and come back on boost?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was one of the advantages of these dual clutch gear boxes is that you don't lose boost between changes?
> 
> I'll have to go for a little drive and eye the boost gauge
Click to expand...

The terminology I think Ive used is wrong, when a manual car changes gear, it loses forward momentum and starts to lose speed, I lose approx 0.3mph on change, when I flatshift (0.2), it then takes a further 0.1s to get back to the speed that it was originally at hence Im claiming 0.32s gear changes. Im saying that 0.1s is off boost, or lag, when its not really, its just catching up to where it should have been. The S-Tronic box I doubt will lose this 0.3mph or so, probably nowhere near, but Id still expect an S-Tronic to lose 0.05-0.1s in the shift compared to the manuals 0.3s.

The S-Tronic car is heavier and the ratios are different so although the manual car is losing probably 0.25s to the S-Tronic, factor in the extra weight and the different ratios and it may not be as night and day as some would think? I dont know, perhaps it is, I would need to see an S-Tronic/DSG vbox file to see. I believe its also auto upshift which means it may change too early or too late in comparison to the control a manual box has. For example Mr demon does a 30-95 test on his, I change up at 93 though, no idea where an S-Tronic box would change.

For sure though, I do think the quickest cars will be S-Tronic


----------



## mrdemon

why don't you want to send me the file lol
pm me your email


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> why don't you want to send me the file lol
> pm me your email


It's just a bugger getting discussed and then not being able to respond, William for example thinking im nuts for not running a cooler and claiming my VCDS logging methods were all wrong :wink:

Will send you my email add in pm.


----------



## mrdemon

William thinks Audi are nuts to release the car as it is, I would not worry.


----------



## LEO-RS

:lol: :lol: :lol:

He's a character alright, I do like the guy and the banter you have with him about weight :lol:

Nice choice of wheels btw 8)


----------



## TTRS_500

Is the vbox still available to borrow?

Alot of doubts about your time as apparently the difference between what you have achieved compared to David's time is 10 car lengths? I don't think that's possible at all if that math is right.

I wonder what mines capable of at night with some practice and no additional passengers. Could also vbox a 510hp porka and a 650hp Evo.


----------



## LEO-RS

Pov, you will see I have done 2 sets of 3x130 runs, both sets done on the same stretch of road, the 1st where it had been raining so a lot of spray from the tyres, the 2nd in dry conditions. Check the times, check the distance covered. Exactly the same bit of tarmac, exactly the same weight at eighth of a tank, near enough same temp by 2c, the only difference being wet vs dry, look at the differences :wink: 20m or so and chopped over half a second.

It is impossible to manipulate the vbox file if that's what you are getting at, the file is non editable, even when you open it up to interrogate, it's all coded. The vbox does not need setting up either, it's just plug in and play, there is nothing to adjust bar what speed segments and units you want to log. A stage 1 car posted a 13.02, a stage 2 car has posted a 12.06 so less than 1 sec difference.

My car looks like it does not need a cooler for these runs. I'm running less boost than you S2 revo guys so I have cooler intake temps as a result straight away. I'm also located in an area of the country where I will always have lower ambients. Aberdeen vs London is just like comparing London and Seville.

As to 996 turbo, nope I've never came across 1 at 415bhp, I have came across a turbo S though, 470bhp or so, has bigger blowers, bigger intercoolers and exhaust over the normal 996, between 75-140mph and it was even yes, I was lead vehicle got the jump and then held the distance to 140 before we stopped and called it a day. Stock they do an 11.9 quarter and can top 202mph if pushed. I'd expect it to have been pushing me out the way at 160+ though when bhp takes over.

Logs are there buddy, clearly not a 1 off, even going back to my vcds logs, there are at least 7 runs there to look at. Vbox has gone to another TTRS owner, I can lend you it at some point in the future though 

What's next, do you guys want a video of the speedo :lol: There's a 0.96s difference between mine and David's car, his is running S1 software, mines fully customed S2. Would you have expected mine to be slower? Why? There are also changes to consider, I can flatshift the box now as fast as it's going to go without missing the gear, makes a big difference could be as much as 0.1s quicker per shift if done properly.

Get yourself a vbox, stick it to the windscreen and get some runs up mate, you can actually hire them out from race logic if you don't fancy parting with 350 bucks on 1 or you can wait on mine coming back and I'll send out to you.

The target is there for it to be beaten, the times and distances covered are 110% genuine and authentic, ask me to do another in the morning, I can repeat time and time again. WMI/nitrous/BT/hybrid, run it down the side of a Siberian mountain, just beat it 

Mitchy


----------



## mrdemon

did another run that's all I can do 13.04 @  normal shifts and 1/2 a tank though.

IC was interesting, after the runs if I took the car to 90mph the intakes temps would drop right down to 15oc
which is nice.

If i ran at 70mph then intakes were 18oc

max I got to on the runs was 27oc at vmax.

it's the 536 meters v your 491 meters which is 

that's a big gap.

Stage 1 still though or 1.5 depending what people say, but it's a stage 1 file on standard exhaust.

lets hope stage 2+ shows something better


----------



## LEO-RS

13secs is still seriously quick David, I don't think people realise. At the MLR event there were 400bhp Focus RS's doing it in 22s. The standard GTRs doing it in around 13s and they are auto shift transmissions. Audi RS4s up at 18s. We are comparing 12.06 and 13.02 so less than 1sec.

Have you tried 34psi all round to see if that makes any difference? May give you a tenth or 2. Would take you 20mins to test, and then deflate them again.
I doubt my car pulling 10 car lengths, so of course we do really need to test on the same road but that's never going to happen due to distances involved so all we have is the vbox. You can see what differences to the distances covered are like in my 2 sets of logs, if you crack 12.7 for example, you should be taking 15-20m off your distance.

I can go out and search for hundredths of a second to try and better it, but want to give the car a break just now. Last night I was at it again and gave up after a very quick 3rd to 4th was missed and the engine over revved. I'm confident the box cannot be changed quicker which means my car is pretty much maxed where it is. If I try and get anymore out of it I fear I'll break the thing :lol:

My shift points are as soon as the needle hits the red, 2nd gear I hold onto a little longer, just past the red.

Jamie will have some logs soon to see what the revo S2 cars offer. If he's meeting with JC and Pov, they can all use it.


----------



## mrdemon

all good fun, I have posted a table on vagoc which will upset those with slow times
(i did put more air in the rear today)
but times are times what ever excuses :lol: 
I'll send pov my Vbox so there should be some new times coming.

The car I am interested in Is Rob's stage 2+ with Recaro race seats and pro race wheels.
he should be fastest on paper. then Jason and Jame with matched cars.

at the end of the day I should end up the slowest being on stage 1. bar stage 1 roadsters of course.


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> all good fun, I have posted a table on vagoc which will upset those with slow times
> (i did put more air in the rear today)
> but times are times what ever excuses :lol:
> I'll send pov my Vbox so there should be some new times coming.
> 
> The car I am interested in Is Rob's stage 2+ with Recaro race seats and pro race wheels.
> he should be fastest on paper. then Jason and Jame with matched cars.
> 
> at the end of the day I should end up the slowest being on stage 1. bar stage 1 roadsters of course.


Good idea, It is all good fun, we can break down some of the segments too. 30-60 and 60-100 are very easy to do for everyone. 30-130 takes a little more thought and planning though ;-)

You said you had 7 sets of mods to do. Tyres and wheels are 2 what's the other 5 

Oh and you'll be quicker than the S2 soft tops too ;-)


----------



## TTRS_500

The whole 45 meter thing makes sense now. I reckon I can get close to your time but probably not beat it!


----------



## mrdemon

correct I have worked it out to be 13 meters infront by 130Mph.

45 did sound too much lol, you have to think to much in this game :wink:

I do feel better now with a 13 meter lead.

OK my new mods are

1: wheels
2: PSS tyres
3: RS29's
4: braided lines
5: Recaro PP and remove rear seats and do 240QS mod (now on hold)
6: maybe race Haldex
7: Lower front arm bush's and engine steady mount.
8: more neg front camber.

so nothing exciting.


----------



## LEO-RS

TT is 4.2m long so 3 car lengths sounds about right, much better than 10 :lol:


----------



## mrdemon

have you got my file ? I sent it at 7am


----------



## jaybyme

I'll be very intrested in what you think of the new PSS's fitted,and whether they kill most of the understeer issues.


----------



## LEO-RS

Trip to work this morning, flowing traffic, steady 60-65mph most of the way..


































I'd like to see a datsun or any other car with 400+ under the bonnet do that :lol:

I know, I know, you dont buy a TTRS for fuel economy reasons but I wasn't even trying, I was just bimbling along keeping up with traffic, switched to the fuel computer screen and spotted 40+ so just had to take a few pics :roll:

This car never ceases to amaze me with what it can do.


----------



## Peskarik

TTRS_500 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.
> 
> Pov,
> If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avus's 80-120 km/h times are brutal. Let me compare it to the new 911 Turbo:
> 
> 80-120 km/h Avus TT RS (911 Turbo PDK)
> 5th gear 4,0 s (3,8 s)
> 6th gear 5,0 s (4,9 s)
> 
> Avus aka sportec at stage 1
Click to expand...

AVUS has more than jsut Sportec Stage 1. It has decat dp and race cats at the very least. It outputs more than 400hp of Sportec Stage 1. Moreover, I think it has turbo modification, and something like 460hp.


----------



## TTRS_500

Peskarik said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> The overboost function on the 997 turbo, raises boost pressure from 1 bar to 1.2 bar. I found that you had to try really hard for this function to actually come in. I would say that it really only worked when there was plenty of load on the engine, say low gear, 4th or 5th with medium revs and WOT. If you nailed it from the off, the overboost function was hardly ever seen. Also, you had to spec Sports Chrono to even get the overboost function.
> 
> Pov,
> If you are correct with your statement, that a mapped TT RS is nearly as quick as a gen 1 997TT, then my tongues hanging out even more now, and with S-Tronic, might be ever so slightly quicker as well ?, as long as the box can handle the torque.The Gen 2 PDK Turbos are just too quick though, they are just mind blowing on the road, they are certainly my lottery car. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avus's 80-120 km/h times are brutal. Let me compare it to the new 911 Turbo:
> 
> 80-120 km/h Avus TT RS (911 Turbo PDK)
> 5th gear 4,0 s (3,8 s)
> 6th gear 5,0 s (4,9 s)
> 
> Avus aka sportec at stage 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AVUS has more than jsut Sportec Stage 1. It has decat dp and race cats at the very least. It outputs more than 400hp of Sportec Stage 1. Moreover, I think it has turbo modification, and something like 460hp.
Click to expand...

on that test it was only a stage 1 map. or that was their claim but either way performance wa similiar to that of a stage 1 mtm car also tested at the same time


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy said:


> Trip to work this morning, flowing traffic, steady 60-65mph most of the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a datsun or any other car with 400+ under the bonnet do that :lol:
> 
> I know, I know, you dont buy a TTRS for fuel economy reasons but I wasn't even trying, I was just bimbling along keeping up with traffic, switched to the fuel computer screen and spotted 40+ so just had to take a few pics :roll:
> 
> This car never ceases to amaze me with what it can do.
> 
> In comparison to my TDI, and like for like, the TTRS is about 16mpg down overall. Avg of 30.5mpg in my RS over 8000m and 46.5mpg in my old TDI over around 10,000m. I average about 370-380 per tank from the RS vs 570-580 per tank in the TDI given the same 56-57l fill.
> 
> Have twice as much fun in the RS though, well actually probably about 10 x more fun :lol:


Mitchy, there must be something wrong with your fuel computer, I drive the same road as you to work and I got 24 MPG this morning and I've only got a TTS !!!...or maybe you just drive like an old woman ;-)


----------



## Peskarik

TTRS_500 said:


> on that test it was only a stage 1 map. or that was their claim but either way performance wa similiar to that of a stage 1 mtm car also tested at the same time


I am on the same map, I've got to test, but, a priori, 5sek in 6th sounds too optimistic. Every time I am in 6th (which is all the time on highway), I feel the cars passing me are that much quicker than I am when I try to follow (but then maybe they are going in 4th-5th).


----------



## Anakin

@ Mitchy awesome mpg, I tend to sit in a stop start traffic jam on the way to work where the mpg aint so great, still better than my Scirocco R DSG which is odd.
Btw your dash is filthy lol !


----------



## LEO-RS

Anakin said:


> @ Mitchy awesome mpg, I tend to sit in a stop start traffic jam on the way to work where the mpg aint so great, still better than my Scirocco R DSG which is odd.
> Btw your dash is filthy lol !


 :lol: :lol: It's dust and the way the light was shining  Good point though, the dusters will be coming out now :lol:

To be fair, I generally see around 32-33mpg on the way to work, no idea how I managed just over 40 yesterday. On the return leg home though last night I had a play with a 996 C4S, checked the mpg when I got home and it was only showing 28mpg over the same distance. Looked fab with a nice bodykit on it but it was all show and not a lot of go but it was interesting to see it fade back in the rear view when we gave it the beans. Upto 70 of course 

Stop/Start mpg is poor though, 18-19mpg around Aberdeen city sub 40mph and using the gears.

Richy, 24mpg over 70m, you're a hooligan :lol: Have you had your TTS mapped yet?


----------



## LEO-RS

Well the Misano red car has gone and has been replaced with a more subtle nordic blue RS,

It's very difficult to picture as the light can either make it look grey or make it look light blue or indeed dark blue. I wasn't overwhelmed by the colour when I seen it advertised but in the flesh and up close, it is stunning, it's an Audi exclusive pearl metallic colour. Some pics to show you what I mean about the colour...


















































Spec..

S-Tronic with Silver Interior
Nordic Blue Audi exclusive paintwork
19'' Rotor Alloys
Comfort Package (Cruise, Acoustic rear parking, Auto Light & Rain Sensors, Auto dimming rear view, Windscreen sunband)
Electric Seats/Lumbar
Symphony 6cd and ipod connection
Electrically folding door mirrors
Highbeam assist
Storage pack
Interior Light pack
2Yrs Free Servicing

All that specced up cost approx £53k, car was registered 31/03/11 so I picked it up at its 3 month point on 30/06/11.

Wait for it.....

£44,900 (£41,900 with good P/X) 8)

The salesman gave me top whack for my manual at £35.5k too which enabled me a £3k deposit to go over to this RS in order to match my current monthly payment give or take a fiver. 2yrs free servicing too which I suspect is worth upto around £1000 and there was 9mths tax on the vehicle so again another little bonus as my tax on the manual was up at the end of October so in effect I've gained 6mths free road tax too.

Really pleased with it, never thought I'd like the silver leather but again up close and personal, it's really nice. Can't complain with anything, as we all know, the engine in this car is a peach, the S-tronic takes it up a notch though, it's another gem and the car already feels quick.

Cant wait for the tune now, Milltek should be going back on this week and a Stage 2 MRC tune beginning of August.

Car returned 37mpg over 500m too fully loaded


----------



## phope

Did I see you in that yesterday going northbound on the A90 around Newtonhill, roughly 2pm?


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
That deal seems almost to good to be true, so, my hats off to you, youve done good. Did the car have any miles on it when you bought it ?. I like the colour, looks to have a lot of metallic in there. Looking forward to see what MRC can do for the S-Tronic, regards, SIMON.

P.S I notice you havent told them on the other forum yet ?.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> That deal seems almost to good to be true, so, my hats off to you, youve done good. Did the car have any miles on it when you bought it ?. I like the colour, looks to have a lot of metallic in there. Looking forward to see what MRC can do for the S-Tronic, regards, SIMON.
> 
> P.S I notice you havent told them on the other forum yet ?.


Phope, not me yesterday but I was so this morning.

Simon, the chap who ordered the car apparently traded it in for a V10 R8 after only a month or so and he must have lived local as there was only a couple of hundred miles on the clock. As to the other forum, I upset a couple of the board admins over there so keeping my posts over here. I like to let the car do the talking, there will be plenty of performance figures for those that are interested. I'm going to vbox it standard 30-130, vbox it standard but with the Milltek and then vbox it again after the tune to show the stage progression. I now have launch control so will be able to get some 60/100 times too along with the 30-130 stuff.

Is there anything you dont like about the S-tronic box? I've not noticed anything so far, seems spot on with the way Audi has set it up.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> That deal seems almost to good to be true, so, my hats off to you, youve done good. Did the car have any miles on it when you bought it ?. I like the colour, looks to have a lot of metallic in there. Looking forward to see what MRC can do for the S-Tronic, regards, SIMON.
> 
> P.S I notice you havent told them on the other forum yet ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Phope, not me yesterday but I was so this morning.
> 
> Simon, the chap who ordered the car apparently traded it in for a V10 R8 after only a month or so and he must have lived local as there was only a couple of hundred miles on the clock. As to the other forum, I upset a couple of the board admins over there so keeping my posts over here. I like to let the car do the talking, there will be plenty of performance figures for those that are interested. I'm going to vbox it standard 30-130, vbox it standard but with the Milltek and then vbox it again after the tune to show the stage progression. I now have launch control so will be able to get some 60/100 times too along with the 30-130 stuff.
> 
> Is there anything you dont like about the S-tronic box? I've not noticed anything so far, seems spot on with the way Audi has set it up.
Click to expand...

Mitchy,
The only thing i can mention, and i dont see it as a problem, is i would like the box to hold second gear longer, in manual mode when its going down the box. A couple of times, ive taken up the throttle again, expecting to be in second, and its gone into first gear, so ive taken off like a scalded cat. Ive just past 2200 miles now, and im sure the performance has gone up a notch, maybe a little looser ?. I went out with my daughter last night for a blast, only to demonstrate the cat pipes mind  , and the temp was 21 degrees, and it was flying. I liken the gearchange to an explosion now, but my daughter said straight away, " Its spitting at us", so its now nicknamed the "Cobra". The gearbox seems to hold second gear far longer, going down the gears, when its in D, so recently ive been playing around knocking the gearstick, this way and that, in certain situations, but its more out of interest than anything, regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS

I was going to mention that to you Simon as I find it the complete opposite when in D mode.

So far I have noticed that It doesn't drop down to 1st until around 2-3mph in my car. It may just be a little early to say as I've only had it a few days but I distinctly remember you posting about this before and then looking out for it when I picked it up but I cant seem to catch it dropping down too early, it's at near enough standstill before it drops to 1st in mine.

Sorry, just read your post again, you are talking about manual mode. I haven't tried that yet.

Have you tried launch control? I take it, it's ESP off, S mode, left foot on brake, throttle right down, left foot off brake and off you go? I think launch control is set around 3000rpm which seems a little tame so I will be asking them to move that upto 4000-4500 for a more aggressive launch. In saying that, I think they will do so anyway as part of the gearbox map.

I'll also ask them about a switch to stock mode although I'm not interested in the adjustability of an SPS typed switch for fuelling boost and timing adjustments, I want the car optimised and setup once and once only performance wise. Return to stock would be pretty cool though if they can do it.


----------



## phope

Come in past Laurencekirk sometime when you've had it mapped, and take me for a spin


----------



## powerplay

Car looks awesome, really like it. I think the aluminium styling pack would have been fab on that!

Regarding the stronic box - Yes as Simon mentioned and I have too in other threads, I was hoping to find that this new stronic box held onto 2nd gear longer when slowing down than in the TTS. In fact, it is worse than the TTS - in manual mode, it decides I need first gear at about 8-9mph sometimes (TTS was about 6mph), whereas in auto mode (D) it will stay in 2nd down to about 2-3mph. This is the ONLY thing about the box I truly don't like and stops it from being perfect, everything else is great.


----------



## LEO-RS

Phope, yep no probs.

I agree about the Alu pack and I'm going to do it retro fit and book it into a body shop to get the bits sprayed, loved it on the Misano and think it will set it off nicely against this blue.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> I was going to mention that to you Simon as I find it the complete opposite when in D mode.
> 
> So far I have noticed that It doesn't drop down to 1st until around 2-3mph in my car. It may just be a little early to say as I've only had it a few days but I distinctly remember you posting about this before and then looking out for it when I picked it up but I cant seem to catch it dropping down too early, it's at near enough standstill before it drops to 1st in mine.
> 
> Sorry, just read your post again, you are talking about manual mode. I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> Have you tried launch control? I take it, it's ESP off, S mode, left foot on brake, throttle right down, left foot off brake and off you go? I think launch control is set around 3000rpm which seems a little tame so I will be asking them to move that upto 4000-4500 for a more aggressive launch. In saying that, I think they will do so anyway as part of the gearbox map.
> 
> I'll also ask them about a switch to stock mode although I'm not interested in the adjustability of an SPS typed switch for fuelling boost and timing adjustments, I want the car optimised and setup once and once only performance wise. Return to stock would be pretty cool though if they can do it.


Mitchy,
Regarding launch control, no, i havent tried that yet. I would love to give it a bash, but im a bit of a whimp, thinking about all that shock load, ripping through the tranny. Another thing ive noticed, and i dont know if this is S-Tronic specific, is that, you cannot rev the car past 4k rpm, when stood still, when in neutral. Turning off everything, ESP/Asr, Sport button, you name it, makes no difference. You may need the gearbox software sorting, if you want a higher launching point, than the car will allow. Maybe, with launch control active, the engine will rev higher?. But i think you will give all this a bash at somepoint :lol: , regards, SIMON.


----------



## brittan

The rev limit is specific to the S-tronic; no such limit on the manual.

On the standard car I tried, launch holds the revs at ~3200 with throttle right down. Only a small squeak from the tyres and then 0-6- in about 4 sec and 0-100 in 9 sec.


----------



## ChinsVXR

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> That deal seems almost to good to be true, so, my hats off to you, youve done good. Did the car have any miles on it when you bought it ?. I like the colour, looks to have a lot of metallic in there. Looking forward to see what MRC can do for the S-Tronic, regards, SIMON.
> 
> P.S I notice you havent told them on the other forum yet ?.


I got roughly the same deal on my car only difference was mine was 3 days old with no mileage  I know someone else paid £1000 more for an brand new car. So Mitchy deal seems par for the course from my experience.

I get Mitchy's spec to just over £52k, mine was just over £53k. Mine came in at £45k on the nose without the 2 yrs free servicing worth £600.

Looking forward to hearing Mitchy's tuning experience  and comparisions with the manual.


----------



## LEO-RS

ChinsVXR said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> That deal seems almost to good to be true, so, my hats off to you, youve done good. Did the car have any miles on it when you bought it ?. I like the colour, looks to have a lot of metallic in there. Looking forward to see what MRC can do for the S-Tronic, regards, SIMON.
> 
> P.S I notice you havent told them on the other forum yet ?.
> 
> 
> 
> I got roughly the same deal on my car only difference was mine was 3 days old with no mileage  I know someone else paid £1000 more for an brand new car. So Mitchy deal seems par for the course from my experience.
> 
> I get Mitchy's spec to just over £52k, mine was just over £53k. Mine came in at £45k on the nose without the 2 yrs free servicing worth £600.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing Mitchy's tuning experience  and comparisions with the manual.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you got a good deal too, £53k down to £45k is a hefty discount (15.x%) 8)

I really got the car for around £42-43k as the P/X value on my manual car was way over book price in order to make the maths work. I should have been offered around £33k on Sept 2009 reg without nav, £35.5k was top whack, I suspect at best they'll resell on for £36-£36.5k going by what other 2009 59reg cars are being advertised at.

It will be quicker than the manual for sure, the shifts are seamless. I suspect we will see more and more instant shift type boxes in performance cars of the future. There's only so much you can do with bhp, from looking at my vbox logs, a lot of time is chucked away off throttle between shifts. In my 30-130 runs, I suspect as little as a second and as much as 1.5secs for the 3 shifts required will be taken advantage of with this S-Tronic. For me to get my times down in my old manual car by that amount to match those times I think are possible in the S-tronic, I suspect I would need north of 500hp to do so and that was the sole reason for the change from manual to S-Tronic.

Saying all that, I may be wrong, perhaps due to box restrictions and gear ratios, the S-Tronic maps may not be as strong as the manual maps? Who knows, but we'll see, the fun is in the trying ;-)

Time to have some fun, near enough 1000m on the clock now so run in period will soon be over and time to stick the boot down a bit


----------



## ChinsVXR

You are the Stronic pioneer  Simon, others and myself will be followers


----------



## LEO-RS

Well I'm out to prove Stage 1-2 (410-420) S-Tronic is as quick as Stage 3 (500) manual. If I do, watch the swap overs from manual to auto ;-)

Horsepower is always going to win in the end. I just think that any performance benefit the bigger power manual may have in gear will be lost out of gear during shifts making 420 in an auto just as quick as 500 in a manual upto 130 or so.

I guess the stage after that is a 500hp hybrid in an S-tronic but 1 step at a time :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Best of luck mate.. Personally.. Having been in an S-Tronic RS it doesnt launch anywhere near as hard as a manual 'can' but of course, the changes are lightning there after..

Well, 11.61 to beat! Thats until I go to pod in a couple of weeks anyways.. :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Yep, I pretty much gathered that with the 3200 OEM limit on launch control, seems quite tame in comparison to how you launch it. I would hope that the S-Tronic box tune would raise that to nearer 5000.

I then have no excuses about driver skill, just sit back and hold on tight. 11.6 is giving it some but then again, I think Evo managed a 12.2 standard from the S-Tronic, so 11.6 with a more brutal launch and +85hp more may just get there.

I'll be trying my best though :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

If you can get it to launch from higher RPM and some way slip the clutch slightly rather than just dump it then your on for a great launch.. Not sure how much control there is over all that though, it may just be launch RPM and thats it..

Yeah its certainly going to be fast..

Yeah Rich on VagOc did a 12.2 with his stock S-Tronic too.. But saying that, I did a 12.2 with my stock manual.. :roll: On and on it goes.. lol


----------



## LEO-RS

Finally got some weights for the Milltek race system...

Full System with sports cat = 23.8kg, this consists of...

Downpipe - 4.1kg
Cat Section - 4.4kg
Mid Section - 2.6kg
Backbox - 12.7kg

The OEM system weighs 34.6kg so the milltek system offers a 10.8kg weight saving.

As to weight savings of replacing 2nd cat bypass pipes only....

OEM Secondary cats = 6.9kg
Milltek bypass pipes = 4.1kg

2.8kg saving with the bypass pipes fitted. (All helps I suppose) Difference therefore between a Milltek full system car and a Milltek 2nd cat bypass car = 8kg.

For anyone that is interested, there is a brand new K16 turbo on ebay at the minute. The seller will sell for £790 which I think is cheap. If anyone is thinking about a hybrid conversion to their RS, this is worth a buy and you'll be able to recoup that easy by selling the removed turbo, you'll only really need to pay for the hybrid conversion. (TD will do this for £950+VAT to a similar spec to the Loba unit)

Half tempted myself but so far the hybrid units have proved inconclusive (In my opinion anyway)


----------



## Mule

We are currently working on the car and designing the new exhaust using very light components 

Then the turbo and full floating brakes would have arrived. So middle of august come 500+


----------



## LEO-RS

Sounds good Mule, are you tuning it locally or coming to the UK? Can't wait to see the Loba with another tune, or are you opting with revo too?

I thought revo would have released something about the other hybrid by now. Very strange but I guess they are still finalising their package.


----------



## LEO-RS

I decided to sell the Milltek TBE system and recoup some money as it would have cost another 4hrs labour charge fitting it back to the new car. Instead, I opted for the Milltek bypass pipes. A trade off? We'll soon see but when I am getting the car mapped, if the 1st cat is proving to be too restrictive, then i'll get the guys at MRC to knock the cats out of the OEM downpipe and go with the decatted dual pipes. It serves the same purpose anyway and I would think the standard OEM dual pipe design would flow better than the Milltek single pipe anyway as the OEM has a larger CSA (With the restrictions removed of course)

Fitted the bypass pipes today, doddle, 30-40mins.

Simon and to whoever else has an S-Tronic with the pipes fitted, you'll know what I'm talking about....... bloody WOW. I about sh*t myself the 1st time the box upshifted at 7000rpm, WOW again, it's an explosion. The best way to describe it would be the pop you would get from a flame/overfuel out the exhaust. It does this every upshift though, I really wasn't expecting that 8)

So addictive.

William (996cab), If you're reading, turn your PM function on, need to ask you couple of ??? about decatting the OEM cat.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> I decided to sell the Milltek TBE system and recoup some money as it would have cost another 4hrs labour charge fitting it back to the new car. Instead, I opted for the Milltek bypass pipes. A trade off? We'll soon see but when I am getting the car mapped, if the 1st cat is proving to be too restrictive, then i'll get the guys at MRC to knock the cats out of the OEM downpipe and go with the decatted dual pipes. It serves the same purpose anyway and I would think the standard OEM dual pipe design would flow better than the Milltek single pipe anyway as the OEM has a larger CSA (With the restrictions removed of course)
> 
> Fitted the bypass pipes today, doddle, 30-40mins.
> 
> Simon and to whoever else has an S-Tronic with the pipes fitted, you'll know what I'm talking about....... bloody WOW. I about sh*t myself the 1st time the box upshifted at 7000rpm, WOW again, it's an explosion. The best way to describe it would be the pop you would get from a flame/overfuel out the exhaust. It does this every upshift though, I really wasn't expecting that 8)
> 
> So addictive.
> 
> William (996cab), If you're reading, turn your PM function on, need to ask you couple of ??? about decatting the OEM cat.


Oh yes, 
What a noise indeed. Fantastic . We now have two new clubs here, Team S-Tronic, and team explosion  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon, what are your thoughts on the S-Tronic kickdown?

Do you think it drops you down far enough? I was in S mode earlier, 60mph, think it was in 6th and I planted the foot. I was expecting it to drop into 3rd but it only dropped into 4th.

I think this is another 1 for the S-Tronic remap, as to get it down to where I wanted it, I had to use the paddle to drop it back into 3rd.

Do you find the same or is it luck of the draw which gear it drops you down into on kickdown?


----------



## conneem

Are you around Dundee any time soon Mitchy, would love to hear it :twisted:


----------



## LEO-RS

conneem said:


> Are you around Dundee any time soon Mitchy, would love to hear it :twisted:


Yeah, Im always floating around Dundee/Aberdeen, remind me after the 6th August, I'll have it tuned by then and will give you a bell if you're over this way.


----------



## phope

Blast over the Cairn o' Mount then BBQ at phope's!!

Not just Team S-Tronic...all welcome


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> Simon, what are your thoughts on the S-Tronic kickdown?
> 
> Do you think it drops you down far enough? I was in S mode earlier, 60mph, think it was in 6th and I planted the foot. I was expecting it to drop into 3rd but it only dropped into 4th.
> 
> I think this is another 1 for the S-Tronic remap, as to get it down to where I wanted it, I had to use the paddle to drop it back into 3rd.
> 
> Do you find the same or is it luck of the draw which gear it drops you down into on kickdown?


Hi Mitchy,
Im slightly embarrased to say, i havent even used the kickdown on the box, as im virtually always in manual. Ive used S mode a couple of times, and thought it always kept the revs high enough for a very quick get away. I remember on the BMW DCT box, that when you floored the throttle, and flicked the downshift paddle, it dropped down to the gear that provided the best acceleration, i havent felt that with the S-Tronic as of yet. Hopefully a remap will give you what you want from the box, and they can adjust the software to suit. Is it August you are off to MRC ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Simon H

phope said:


> Blast over the Cairn o' Mount then BBQ at phope's!!
> 
> Not just Team S-Tronic...all welcome


Im up near Balmoral in August, is that anywhere near ?.


----------



## LEO-RS

Balmoral/Cairn o' Mount is on our doorsteps Simon, just along the road from myself and Peter (Phope)

Yes, my car is getting mapped 1st week in August so when you're up this way give me a bell and you can take it for a drive, see what the difference is like to your own/standard.

Peter, sounds like a plan if the weather holds up. I didn't think you were driving at the moment though?


----------



## phope

Yeah, it's fairly close to Balmoral - it's the road from Banchory/Strachan over the hills to Fettercairn/Laurencekirk

Look for B974 - I've marked it in red, and you can join it from the South Deeside Road at Aboyne


----------



## phope

Nah, I can't drive until March 2012 at the earliest, but Hev can drive


----------



## Simon H

Thats very near where we are staying fellas, which is Strathdon. I know Banchory, been there a few times, there are some great roads around your way, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> Balmoral/Cairn o' Mount is on our doorsteps Simon, just along the road from myself and Peter (Phope)
> 
> Yes, my car is getting mapped 1st week in August so when you're up this way give me a bell and you can take it for a drive, see what the difference is like to your own/standard.
> 
> Peter, sounds like a plan if the weather holds up. I didn't think you were driving at the moment though?


That would be great Mitchy,
Thanks for the offer, i think its mid August we are up there, will give you a nod before we come, thankyou, regards, SIMON.


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy said:


> William (996cab), If you're reading, turn your PM function on, need to ask you couple of ??? about decatting the OEM cat.


Mitchy, I just sent you PM...

IMO, de-CAT prime is a good idea indeed - can not claim it has helped performance however the sound is why I did it. I also got another set of oem prime and 2nd CAT pipes in the garage waiting to go on for MOT purposes should I need to fit these back.

I really fail to see any point in Milly TBE - for pure sound note purpose the oem de-CAT is just perfect however you will need S2 map to get rid of the CEL error.

Mitchy, remember when you remarked that I ought to stop fooling around with the oem and buy the Milly TBE - and being Just William I did not bend to my gain...hehehehehehehe...!!!

WB


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds like you S-Tronic boys are enjoying the exhaust note delight I have done for ages...when you feel brave enough to de-CAT the prime as well, you will fill your pants when you get that explosion more often...I get it at 1.5k, 3k and 4k RPM...always reminds of a F430 on startup.

Another trait I have recently noticed is the bubble sound when in a higher gear at lower speed so say 5th or 6th gear at 30mph...the exhaust note has that bubble sound...jeez I luv that exhaust/engine...!

After 2-yrs with the car am finding new things about it and enjoying it more and more...like a fine wine I guess...!!!


----------



## LEO-RS

I click on your name and under the contact details the pm tab doesn't appear? I have no pm from you either. Strange :?

In any case, I had a few questions about the decat of the OEM unit. On looking at the design of the OEM vs Milltek, the OEM has a larger cross sectional area over the single pipe milltek unit. I think it's 2 x 2.5 vs 1 x 3.5, therefore, velocity of the exhaust gas through smaller pipes is increased (Venturi) over that of a larger pipe so I think the OEM system is very well designed. If the restrictions are removed, in theory it should flow better than the Milltek. The audi engineers are not stupid, they designed a very good twin system giving venturi effect but with a large CSA of the twin pipes (just with a whole load of restrictions in the way for emissions)

This leads me onto you as I know you are running decat of the OEM system, is it too loud? Are you running primary decat and secondary decat? Are the small silencers you can see at the back just before the backbox still in place? Did you emission test it? MOT time I guess it's a fail? ( I wonder if installing the 2nd cats back in for MOT test will be enough?)

The cost of the Milltek is extravagant at £2k fitted and I think it does offer gains over the stock system, the turbo spools quicker and the low down torque DOES increase. I have evidence of that in the S1 and S2 plots of the MRC tune so I'm not going to slate it, it does work. However, is it worth £2k, well no, it's not. David's car just goes to prove that by getting so close to the revo S2 cars with just 2nd cat bypass pipes.

I think you are onto a winner with the decat of the stock system and unintentionally I am going to follow suit by asking MRC to knock the primary cat out if it's causing too much of a restriction. Just a couple of points about the noise and MOT that concern me a little.

The less we spend on the car, the better, and I think this is a credible solution to which you have already exploited.

As to intercooler, I did tell you all that it was a waste of money ;-) MRC were on the ball when they advised me not too 'upgrade' it and I'm glad I took their advice as after reading the reply from that chap that hoons around the nurburgring, it gives more fuel for the fire. I've proved that it is not needed with the 30-130 stuff I have done too and i think that goes to prove that again Audi have done a very good job designing the intercooler with little pressure loss. Dedicated aftermarket units are failing to improve on things. Also, the aftermarket unit is double the weight of the stock system, OEM 3kg, aftermarket 7kg, and along with the spend of £1k inc fitting it's totally unproven and not worth the outlay. (ground work for the newbie RS bunch done I think)

This then brings me onto WMI which I'm thinking about to compliment the OEM unit, (I'm sure you are copying my train of thought ;-)) I have spoken to MRC and they have advised me that the Aquamist system is the most effective workable system for the TFSI engine that does not use a MAF. I need to dig around more and do a bit more research but I'm really thinking about it and whether it's worth the spend. They suggested the HPF6?? Is that the same system you have been researching? If so, how far have you got with it and what are your thoughts?

I was all sold but then put off when the guys run WMI at inters. Rob was okay being the least experienced but I was expecting more from JC and TTS. Hmmm, where are you going with yours?


----------



## Mule

What a load of crap....

The reason that the Forge, Wagner and PA doesnt work is thickness. You loose a lot of cooling when adding a thicker cooler. The only thing needed is frontal area and a maximum thickness is 2½".

I see 4-6C above ambient with the THS mounted and the new induction kit and I cant get past 34C at all unless I park the car or standing completely still for a while. No WMI and running stock map at the moment.

Thats why the companies doesnt see improvements over stock IC. According to Garrett the bar and plate core used on the THS can flow 900hp. And it keeps the inlet temps cool no matter how hard you push. I am actually seeing hotter intake temps at 100mph than at 150mph.


----------



## LEO-RS

William, you need to experience the S-tronic upshift under WOT noise, you'll wet your pants, you can't replicate it in the manual.

As to Milltek, I sold my system when it was removed from my manual to recoup some hard earned and hence why I'm now going down your route on the new car.


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy said:


> I click on your name and under the contact details the pm tab doesn't appear? I have no pm from you either. Strange :?


Not Sure what is going on there however I have enabled PM so I guess it will work when it feels like it.

I am fully oem de-CAT. Noise is epic (same as a powerboat) in Sports mod and silent like a Church mouse up to 4k RPM when not in Sports mode. Cannot vouch for any performance increase however that has never been my aim as you know.

I replaced the two smaller silencers at the back on the oem 'Y' pipe with a Milly 'Y' pipe which does not have the silencers. It made a difference to exhaust note and am REALLY PLEASED WITH MY EXHAUST NOTE!!!

I have however also got oem CAT DP and 2nd CAT for MOT purposes...I aim to pass 

I now agree that oem IC is more than capable for non-REVO maps. REVO map does require aftermarket to maintain performance on warmer days though.

WMI - well, Aquamist is the 'Rolls Royce' however the HFS-6 is discontinued though some retailers may have old stock. That kit is good enough. Richard Lamb who owns ERL Aquamist is simply re-designing the motherboard for HFS-6 as it is 18mths (and counting) old and he wants to ensure his flagship product maintains that status with improved changes. He will not tell me what those changes will be. HFS-3v2 is as good as HFS-6...just missing a couple of features which is no use in a TFSI engine anyway. I have offered Richard my car for him to do some developments of HFS-6 and also install HFS-3 as there are a couple of features he wants to 'play' with. That will take time to get going as he is a busy man and I lack patience!!!
There is value in WMI - so long as you do not tune for it...as failure of WMI could spell disaster to engine if not caught in time.


----------



## LEO-RS

Well it's not a lot of crap Mule as I was talking about the 3 aftermarket coolers on the market ;-) (There appears to be no benefit)

I'm running OEM, the chap that's driving around the ring is running OEM, both cars are flying

Your own solution though is a whole different kettle of fish and not something that anyone else has tried and nor is there a kit available to buy. I believe it took quite a bit of bodging to get the kit to fit?


----------



## Simon H

996cab said:


> Sounds like you S-Tronic boys are enjoying the exhaust note delight I have done for ages...when you feel brave enough to de-CAT the prime as well, you will fill your pants when you get that explosion more often...I get it at 1.5k, 3k and 4k RPM...always reminds of a F430 on startup.
> 
> Another trait I have recently noticed is the bubble sound when in a higher gear at lower speed so say 5th or 6th gear at 30mph...the exhaust note has that bubble sound...jeez I luv that exhaust/engine...!
> 
> After 2-yrs with the car am finding new things about it and enjoying it more and more...like a fine wine I guess...!!!


William,
To be in our exclusive explosion club, you need the S-Tronic box, non of this manual tat  [ purely joking of course ]. It really is an incredible sound on the upshift, unlike anything else ive heard, 430 included, regards, SIMON.


----------



## [email protected]

Well, MULE has the IC I originally wanted however when I realised what we needed to do to make it fit and taking insurance in to consideration I walked away...it is only a car and would hate to have an accident then not be able to claim...keep in mind that the sort of performance we all have now...an 'ACCIDENT' will be one not to be reckoned with so safety first is what I say...

The S-Tronic simply does not move me...it is a sort of that leggy blonde you would BUT she lives next door to the family home so I adapt 'DONT LOOK AND YOU WILL NOT WANT' sort of mentallity...hurts but works!!!


----------



## Mule

It was actually not that bad....you just have to remove the front crashbar and we inserted a stainless steel bar to stiffen the chassis up.

It can be reversed back to OEM if wanted to.



Mitchy said:


> Well it's not a lot of crap Mule as I was talking about the 3 aftermarket coolers on the market ;-) (There appears to be no benefit)
> 
> I'm running OEM, the chap that's driving around the ring is running OEM, both cars are flying
> 
> Your own solution though is a whole different kettle of fish and not something that anyone else has tried and nor is there a kit available to buy. I believe it took quite a bit of bodging to get the kit to fit?


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy,
plans are;
1) Audio upgrade (the current one is just a joke - am not going mad just same system as in my MK1 TTQ R180 thus JL 600/4 amp; JL C5-650 spkrs; JL 6W3 subs and Kenwood DNX5280BT headunit)

2) WMI fitted so that it looks like a factory fit.

3) Audi R8 Ceramics (if they are better than my current setup and to my liking once I test a TT-RS fitted with them).

Nowt else for now...none of the above is critical and so am not in a rush really.

TB upgrade is not for me nor is more power...am a happy camper at present...starting to enjoy the car for a change after months of tinkering and being off the road.

WB


----------



## LEO-RS

William, you mentioned your brakes spend is about £5-6k so far, and you're still thinking about ceramics, jeazo :lol:

I guess though that you are recouping some of that spend by selling the bits removed, I.e, you should have got £1000 or so for the standard RS setup and I guess you'll get quite a bit more for the setup you have just now so it offsets the upgrades a little.

Ceramics though, not quite sure they are needed over what you have now, but never the less, would look very nice on an RS, just for the posing factor alone :lol: We all know you're a poser 

WMI is a good idea, never heard anyone say anything bad about the aquamist brand, stereo, it's not as good as it could be for sure, so I guess that's worth the outlay. Personally though I'm not a fan of aftermarket headunits that take away the OEM look and I believe it's the oem head unit that is the culprit for the mediocre sound.


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy said:


> William, you mentioned your brakes spend is about £5-6k so far, and you're still thinking about ceramics, jeazo :lol:
> 
> I guess though that you are recouping some of that spend by selling the bits removed, I.e, you should have got £1000 or so for the standard RS setup and I guess you'll get quite a bit more for the setup you have just now so it offsets the upgrades a little.
> 
> Ceramics though, not quite sure they are needed over what you have now, but never the less, would look very nice on an RS, just for the posing factor alone :lol: We all know you're a poser
> 
> WMI is a good idea, never heard anyone say anything bad about the aquamist brand, stereo, it's not as good as it could be for sure, so I guess that's worth the outlay. Personally though I'm not a fan of aftermarket headunits that take away the OEM look and I believe it's the oem head unit that is the culprit for the mediocre sound.


Yeah, looked at RNS-e carefully - whatever I fit will all come out IF I ever sell the car.

You are right - the current brakes are stupendious in operation so the Ceramics would really have to be top notch when tested before I make a change. The key point about the current brake is the progressive nature...however, step on them hard and you know about it. I have also made a change to the rears and so they are now dusting as much as the fronts so my guess is that they are now actually working as oppose to before with oem pads and discs. The car does not feel rear lite on hard braking as before...so we seem to have done something right there. The Ceramics is a 'want' as oppose to a 'need' and yep am a tart, you know it...can't help it...sorry!!!


----------



## TTRS_500

My logs show benefit over OEM intercooler. 10 degrees lower intakes on summer runs, compared to early spring/late winter runs of OEM. Also the forge intercooler can recover from high intakes nearly instantly, the OEM unit needed a while to drop intakes.


----------



## LEO-RS

Wowzers...

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=223914&p=2072067#p2072067


----------



## LEO-RS

I dont have access to the post remap graph at the moment, but this is how a stock TTRS S-Tronic dyno plot looks....

Ignore the fall at the end of the graph at around 6300rpm, that is the 5th gear limiter 155mph










Difficult to see but peaks at around 475nm low down, drops a bit to around 430-440nm and then holds that to around 6000rpm before starting to drop slightly.

To keep everything together, performance figures for the car in this 'standard' form....

*0-110mph*










*0-140mph..*










*30-130mph...*










*0-402m(1/4m)..*.










*0-200km/h (For the Europeans)...*










*100-200km/h (Popular test in Europe)...*










*Manual 30-130 12.06 for comparison....*










*Summary S-Tronic Standard*

*0-60mph...**3.67*
*0-100mph...**8.54*
*30-130mph...**12.89 *
*1/4m...**12.0 @ 119.7*
*0-200km/h...**13.03*
*100-200km/h...**9.07*

*Summary Manual MRC S2*

*30-130mph...**12.06*


----------



## jaybyme

why do you say it's hitting the limiter at 6300 rpm when it shows 232 km/h ?
Mine runs into the limiter at just over 260 km/h on the speedo.
I normally have dyno runs done in 4th.it's easier than going up to silly speeds on the rolling road.
can you post the tuned graph ?

Adding info on intake temps.
The standard will happily run at between +7c and 12c on the Autobahns.
Long WOT runs over kilometers can hit +24c over ambient though,which is where a modified cooler will help.
My Megane has a 60mm cooler Mule,and has far better cooling than the TT RS even though it's running up to 1.6 bar


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> why do you say it's hitting the limiter at 6300 rpm when it shows 232 km/h ?
> Mine runs into the limiter at just over 260 km/h on the speedo.
> I normally have dyno runs done in 4th.it's easier than going up to silly speeds on the rolling road.
> can you post the tuned graph ?


Jay, well spotted, I hadn't noticed that. I was just relaying back what I was told about the drop off 6300(ish) It made sense as the post remap graph does not show this drop off (Speed limiter removed)

What rpm in 5th gear is the speed limiter reached? Is it around 6300-6400? If so, I guess the speed readings on the dyno chart are incorrect, if not, then Im not sure what's up with it, perhaps they just lifted at that rpm when they spotted peak power dropping.

They always run in 5th, high speeds and more heat soak yep, but who am I to tell them, when they do this thing, day in, day out :wink: (5th apparently more accurate than 4th?)


----------



## phope

When you say stock, was that before the decat pipes or after?

This was mine (completely stock) from the rolling road day earlier this year...


----------



## LEO-RS

phope said:


> When you say stock, was that before the decat pipes or after?
> 
> This was mine (completely stock) from the rolling road day earlier this year...


You got me there Peter, not completely stock as it had the panel filter and the 2nd cat bypass pipes fitted but I think it's safe to say these are negligible.

360ps = 355bhp, I know on the latter heatsoaked 351ps (347bhp) run the whp was 289ps (285bhp) so near enough identical figures to yours. (Whp to flywheel calculation being nearly identical over 2 different dynos which is good stuff )

MRC did mention that the S-Tronic plots were different to the manual cars, yours is very similar to mine where it's holding a good flat torque line to around 6000rpm. (I think the stock manual graph drops off a bit sooner than this)

Jay, I dont have access to my remapped graphs yet, the plots are at home, they need scanning and uploading. I only had the standard plots as they were emailed to me.


----------



## jaybyme

Mitchy, I can't hit the speed limiter in 5th as it kicks in at 277 km/h Speedo, around 165 mph Gps


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> Mitchy, I can't hit the speed limiter in 5th as it kicks in at 277 km/h Speedo, around 165 mph Gps


No idea what happened there then, they have probably lifted when they noticed peak power dropping. However, they did categorically tell me that it was speed limiter to blame :?

I thought all German cars had 250km/h (155) limiters? What speed are you doing top of 5th gear, 6800? I would have thought it would be well above the 250km/h? (7th is just overdrive gear and 6th tops out in the manual car anyway at about 315km/h, I wouldn't have thought 5th would be too far behind that)

Strange, but not something ill worry about as the after plots do not show this.


----------



## jamiekip

Are the 1st to 6th stronic ratios the same as manual 1st to 6th?
Be interesting to see the vbox figures... Going to be rapid!


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Are the 1st to 6th stronic ratios the same as manual 1st to 6th?
> Be interesting to see the vbox figures... Going to be rapid!


I done an 8.30 to 100 this morning in the pis*ing rain, 60 was in 3.78 so I'm sure with much better conditions there's a 7.5-7.7 in it.

Good point about the ratios, they're not the same, I just would have thought top of 5th would have taken me beyond 155mph. Think the car needs 3rd for 60, I know in the manual, change over was higher at around 65-66

edit..video of 357RS when he had an S-Tronic for the day, looks to swapover into 3rd at around 55mph so the ratios are definitely not the same.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc70UkH2 ... dded#at=18


----------



## jamiekip

Hmm I wonder then if, with the power your running, your 0-30 and 0-60 times may suffer due to traction, ie, any stronic benefit maybe negated???
However If 4th and 5th are slightly lower ratio's too then that is going to help you with the 30-130 times...
Going to be interesting either way.

I know you're not a fan of switching between maps, but when you were with MRC did you discuss it with them at all?
Swapping between Stock to MRC tune would be awesome if MRC could do it... on any car... as I may have an S4 joining the TT in the future.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Hmm I wonder then if, with the power your running, your 0-30 and 0-60 times may suffer due to traction, ie, any stronic benefit maybe negated???
> However If 4th and 5th are slightly lower ratio's too then that is going to help you with the 30-130 times...
> Going to be interesting either way.
> 
> I know you're not a fan of switching between maps, but when you were with MRC did you discuss it with them at all?
> Swapping between Stock to MRC tune would be awesome if MRC could do it... on any car... as I may have an S4 joining the TT in the future.


I never discussed it with them Jamie, but from reading previous posts of theirs on the other forum I think they can offer something.

As to traction, yep, I think I'm going to struggle with that. This morning was wet..(For any smart alecs, the heater vent is in my missus car, not the TT's)










Car still recorded 3.76 and 8.30..










Obviously these will improve in the dry but the way the car was squirming off the line tells me I think its still going to struggle getting off the line in the dry too. I think to get anywhere near 3.2 its going to need sticky rubber and launch control revs increased. Saying that, I need a dry day, 3.76 in the wet may well be 3.2 in the dry, I dont know.

I know I know, different locations, conditions etc but the best TTRS figures so far are 3.22 to 60 and 8.34 to 100. In the pi*sing rain, I've managed 3.76 and 8.30 so the box is definitely giving a big advantage, 60-100 in 4.54secs

Waste of time even attempting it this morning but thought what the hell, see what its like in the wet. I just need it to dry up now and then figures galore :lol:


----------



## mrdemon

Do I have the fastest car now then 

your 30-120 is 10.06
my 30-120 is 9.75

8)

I hope it gets better in the dry 

tee hee
(I'am sure it will blitz mine)

but it's fun to be top for a few more days


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> Do I have the fastest car now then
> 
> your 30-120 is 10.06
> my 30-120 is 9.75
> 
> 8)
> 
> I hope it gets better in the dry
> 
> tee hee
> (I'am sure it will blitz mine)
> 
> but it's fun to be top for a few more days


Haha, my 30-130 hasn't improved either at 12.16 (Still slower than my manual by a tenth)

And just look at the horrendous 30-60 

You can have it for a few more days, offshore tonight for a couple of days, back again Thurday morning so if its dry then I'll give it another bash.


----------



## Joerek

The rain really matters on the 0-60 time of course, but probably hardly anything for the 60-100 times, because you will only suffer from poor traction at the lower speeds.
Wouldn't this remap gives you more wheelspin during launchcontrol? This isn't optimal for proper 0-60 times. Especially when you consider to increase the default rpm at LC. It might even be possible that lowering the RPM at LC could give lower power output, so better / optimal traction during the very first meters. Just a thought... Some benchmarks with different settings would be nice ofcourse 

Are you considering different / wider tyres for better grip/traction off the line?

I really like your threads. I'm considering the TTRS S-tronic aswell


----------



## mrdemon

9.75 was the perfect run, shame I could not get a perfect 4th to 5th to get a 30-130 out of it.

BUt it's a good bench mark to get past, I cannot get near it in this hot weather.
was 8.oc when I did that. still did not quite beat your 1.88 30-60 lol doh so very very close.

30.00	0
40.00	0.59
50.00	1.20
60.00	1.89
70.00	3.30
80.00	4.19
90.00	5.22
100.00	6.72
110.00	8.08
120.00	9.75


----------



## LEO-RS

Joerek said:


> The rain really matters on the 0-60 time of course, but probably hardly anything for the 60-100 times, because you will only suffer from poor traction at the lower speeds.
> Wouldn't this remap gives you more wheelspin during launchcontrol? This isn't optimal for proper 0-60 times. Especially when you consider to increase the default rpm at LC. It might even be possible that lowering the RPM at LC could give lower power output, so better / optimal traction during the very first meters. Just a thought... Some benchmarks with different settings would be nice ofcourse
> 
> Are you considering different / wider tyres for better grip/traction off the line?
> 
> I really like your threads. I'm considering the TTRS S-tronic aswell


Traction wise, I do see your thinking, but ....

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=193284&start=255

Look at P18 of this thread, I ran a 30-130 in damp conditions and then a few days later made up 0.6secs on the 30-130 when the weather dried. I expect this will be the case again, hoping to knock a second off my 30-130 but we will see.

There is a lot of spray that comes off the tyres, more resistance, slower times (Even when traction is not an issue)

As for 60, I think it will probably do a 3.3-3.4, any lower and Im needing new stickier rubber/lightweight wheels (i think)

Unknown though, I wasn't going to post those wet graphs as they are pointless and not comparable to times in the dry.


----------



## jaybyme

Mitchy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy, I can't hit the speed limiter in 5th as it kicks in at 277 km/h Speedo, around 165 mph Gps
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what happened there then, they have probably lifted when they noticed peak power dropping. However, they did categorically tell me that it was speed limiter to blame :?
> 
> I thought all German cars had 250km/h (155) limiters? What speed are you doing top of 5th gear, 6800? I would have thought it would be well above the 250km/h? (7th is just overdrive gear and 6th tops out in the manual car anyway at about 315km/h, I wouldn't have thought 5th would be too far behind that)
> 
> Strange, but not something ill worry about as the after plots do not show this.
Click to expand...

5th tops out at around 260 km/h on the clock.
The speed limiter should be 250 km/h or 280 km/h(carbon pack) but only comes in at about 277 km/h on the normal car,there's a video on youtube,showing a 280 km/h limited car hitting 298 km/h


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
Those figures are still going some in the fine soft Scottish weather  . I always compare these sort of figures to the quickest car i have owned to date, and thats a 997 turbo manual. Im sure that was rated at around 3.7 and 8.5, so by your account, on a dry day, it is going to be slightly quicker, and thats quite extroadinary for an Audi TT is it not ?. Well done that man, regards, SIMON.


----------



## mad chemist

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> Those figures are still going some in the fine soft Scottish weather  . I always compare these sort of figures to the quickest car i have owned to date, and thats a 997 turbo manual. Im sure that was rated at around 3.7 and 8.5, so by your account, on a dry day, it is going to be slightly quicker, and thats quite extroadinary for an Audi TT is it not ?. Well done that man, regards, SIMON.


Simon,

I'm over at MRC this Saturday. I just hope I don't need a 3 day custom map for my manual RS - I only have 4-5 hrs :?

When are you going to bite the bullet and get down there too?

Mad.


----------



## LEO-RS

mad chemist said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> Those figures are still going some in the fine soft Scottish weather  . I always compare these sort of figures to the quickest car i have owned to date, and thats a 997 turbo manual. Im sure that was rated at around 3.7 and 8.5, so by your account, on a dry day, it is going to be slightly quicker, and thats quite extroadinary for an Audi TT is it not ?. Well done that man, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Simon,
> 
> I'm over at MRC this Saturday. I just hope I don't need a 3 day custom map for my manual RS - I only have 4-5 hrs :?
> 
> When are you going to bite the bullet and get down there too?
> 
> Mad.
Click to expand...

If you are going on saturday, they close at 2pm so best getting there sharpish about half past 8. It's in an industrial estate so if you're waiting, there's bugger all to do. There is a TV and xbox but you'll probably get pretty bored. You will get a bit of dyno time before and after though so that will be good to see. I can't see them having any issues, but let us know anyway 

Oh and make sure you have plenty of fuel, Tesco 99 or Shell 99. If you have 97 in your car, go fill it up with 99 pronto ;-)


----------



## mad chemist

Mitchy said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> Those figures are still going some in the fine soft Scottish weather  . I always compare these sort of figures to the quickest car i have owned to date, and thats a 997 turbo manual. Im sure that was rated at around 3.7 and 8.5, so by your account, on a dry day, it is going to be slightly quicker, and thats quite extroadinary for an Audi TT is it not ?. Well done that man, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Simon,
> 
> I'm over at MRC this Saturday. I just hope I don't need a 3 day custom map for my manual RS - I only have 4-5 hrs :?
> 
> When are you going to bite the bullet and get down there too?
> 
> Mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going on saturday, they close at 2pm so best getting there sharpish about half past 8. It's in an industrial estate so if you're waiting, there's bugger all to do. There is a TV and xbox but you'll probably get pretty bored. You will get a bit of dyno time before and after though so that will be good to see. I can't see them having any issues, but let us know anyway
> 
> Oh and make sure you have plenty of fuel, Tesco 99 or Shell 99. If you have 97 in your car, go fill it up with 99 pronto ;-)
Click to expand...

Good advise Mitchy,

I was hoping to take a walk into Banbury. I'm going with my wife, so I can't see her getting up any earlier. I'm going to ring MRC tommorow just to see if they think they would need more time in light of the effort with your car.

Oh, and I only ever use Tesco 99 (Momentum), which I'll try and fill before I arrive.

Mad.


----------



## Simon H

mad chemist said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> Those figures are still going some in the fine soft Scottish weather  . I always compare these sort of figures to the quickest car i have owned to date, and thats a 997 turbo manual. Im sure that was rated at around 3.7 and 8.5, so by your account, on a dry day, it is going to be slightly quicker, and thats quite extroadinary for an Audi TT is it not ?. Well done that man, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Simon,
> 
> I'm over at MRC this Saturday. I just hope I don't need a 3 day custom map for my manual RS - I only have 4-5 hrs :?
> 
> When are you going to bite the bullet and get down there too?
> 
> Mad.
Click to expand...

Hi Mad,
Seriously thinking about going soon, but im still hoping Revo can pull something out of the bag pretty sharpish, as i have an excellent dealer 10 minutes away, and that may count for a lot, if anything goes wrong, or i need to go back for anything. I wish you the very best of luck with your car, im sure you will be stoked, after the remap, regards, SIMON.


----------



## mad chemist

Simon H said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> Those figures are still going some in the fine soft Scottish weather  . I always compare these sort of figures to the quickest car i have owned to date, and thats a 997 turbo manual. Im sure that was rated at around 3.7 and 8.5, so by your account, on a dry day, it is going to be slightly quicker, and thats quite extroadinary for an Audi TT is it not ?. Well done that man, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Simon,
> 
> I'm over at MRC this Saturday. I just hope I don't need a 3 day custom map for my manual RS - I only have 4-5 hrs :?
> 
> When are you going to bite the bullet and get down there too?
> 
> Mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mad,
> Seriously thinking about going soon, but im still hoping Revo can pull something out of the bag pretty sharpish, as i have an excellent dealer 10 minutes away, and that may count for a lot, if anything goes wrong, or i need to go back for anything. I wish you the very best of luck with your car, im sure you will be stoked, after the remap, regards, SIMON.
Click to expand...

Thanks Simon,

It makes sence, what you say about Revo - don't wait too long though.

Update:

MRC are still sorting out the flash software after tackling Mitchy's car. They said I'd be best waiting 2 weeks so they can guarantee an OBD tune that will be very quick to install. So I've got to hold on now until 27th August :x . This suspense is killing me!!!

FWIW, MRC said after this they will be able to OBD all new manual/s-tronnic TTRS's. They also said they should have the s-tronnic map sorted by the end of the month. I know someone here will be glad to hear this.

Mad.


----------



## LEO-RS

I got back home a little earlier than expected, always a bonus, thought I had 3 days out there, so back on dry land now and as the weather had dried up, I stopped off at my usual private airfield before returning home...

Anyone like to hazard a guess at the figures....






Ambient was 18.5c, so warm and I know it's got a little more in it.

Apologies, excuse the dance music, video is a bit shaky but it's okay.


----------



## LEO-RS

Mad, that is a bummer but good news if they can get an S-Tronic tune.


----------



## LEO-RS

Jonny,Jamie,Pov, Rob, William, anyone that has a S2 tune....

Do any of you guys have a standard downpipe for sale? The car is definitely not as aggressive in gear in comparison to my manual. Although the weather was warm tonight, It's crying out for the cat removal, I'm sure of it.

If any of you guys would like to help me out and sell me a standard downpipe, I'd be greatly appreciative. I should have bloody fitted the Milltek back but there's no way I'm forking out for a whole new system at £1650, I would rather do a William style mod and keep the standard system, just with a decat.

If any of you guys have 1 lying around then let me know and ill take it off your hands.

Mitchy


----------



## jbomb

Mitchy said:


> I got back home a little earlier than expected, always a bonus, thought I had 3 days out there, so back on dry land now and as the weather had dried up, I stopped off at my usual private airfield before returning home...
> 
> Anyone like to hazard a guess at the figures....
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient was 18.5c, so warm and I know it's got a little more in it.
> 
> Apologies, excuse the dance music, video is a bit shaky but it's okay.


Sweet lord Mitchy she flies like the wind  
Ps. That made me very excited


----------



## LEO-RS

Thanks, it will certainly get quicker in time...

S-Tronic Tune (Increase LC, Quicken shifts if possible, optimise shift points)
Removal of primary cats
Cooler ambients <10oC and a bit more mileage to loosen up, it will certainly fly 8)


----------



## LEO-RS

*S-Tronic Standard*

*0-60mph...**3.67*
*0-100mph...**8.54*

*S-Tronic S1*

*0-60mph...**3.30*
*0-100mph...**7.74*










That's so far, I'm sure there's a 3.2/7.5 there somewhere.


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> *S-Tronic Standard*
> 
> *0-60mph...**3.67*
> *0-100mph...**8.54*
> 
> *S-Tronic S1*
> 
> *0-60mph...**3.30*
> *0-100mph...**7.74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so far, I'm sure there's a 3.2/7.5 there somewhere.


Flip that's insane


----------



## vlastan

caney said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *S-Tronic Standard*
> 
> *0-60mph...**3.67*
> *0-100mph...**8.54*
> 
> *S-Tronic S1*
> 
> *0-60mph...**3.30*
> *0-100mph...**7.74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so far, I'm sure there's a 3.2/7.5 there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Flip that's insane
Click to expand...

How much did you use to do in the GTI international with your NOS Caney? I remember in Suffolk you were pretty quick so many years ago.


----------



## ChinsVXR

Mitchy

How accurate do you really think your figures are?

Your 0-60 seems to be in the realms of reality if we look at the numbers achieved by some road tests for a std car, but you are matching the best ever result. The average would appear to be just under 4 secs.

The 100 is the figure that I can't get my head around. Car and Driver posted the quickest 0-60 anyone has ever seen, but by 100 they are someways behind the numbers you have. 9.3 vs 8.5. We can hardly blame a bad gear change  none of the other tests I have seen have come close to your time for a STD car, unless there is a test I have missed?


----------



## LEO-RS

Car and driver would likely use a vbox fella, most magazine testers do. Vbox does not lie ;-) (they recorded a quicker 60 than what I did, probably due to warmer stickier conditions)

State of tune, theirs completely standard, mine with a panel filter and 2nd cat bypass. Also, Car and Driver have so far been the only tester to test 60mph, the Euro tests are 100km/h. (62.14)

As to results, fuel load, ambient temps and conditions, (US vs Scotland) mileage on car, horsepower of car (mine was 360 not 340) so many variables, all engines are different. Not sure what you mean however, 60 being accurate but 100 not so? They're only 4.44secs apart. If you want further evidence, just look at my video, count yourself ;-)






No black magic mate, that's how quick the car is.


----------



## [email protected]

Well done Mitchy - great stats...get down to ADI this year and let us see what the S-tronic can do on track.


----------



## Super Josh

That video is insane!!! 

Just wish you hadn't put the music over it, would rather listen to the glorious 5-pot and day of the week.

SJ


----------



## mrdemon

Time to collect my £50 off Paul the GTR owner ;-)
have you posted this on GTR.co.uk yet in that thread lol ?

as for mags most test 2 up, with full tank of fuel.

What was your 30-130 time ?


----------



## ChinsVXR

Mitchy

My point is your 0-60 is the same as Car and Driver, but by 100 you are a lot quicker. You are posting a 0-100 time for a STD car of under 9 seconds, but its not a STD car you are using the figures for or is it?


----------



## Simon H

Brilliant Mitchy,
The way the car piles on the speed in the clip is amazing. I bet it feels really strong ?, but i cant help thinking, you are not over the moon with it ?. I may be wrong of course, regards, SIMON.


----------



## phope

I'll doubt you'll be doing any standing starts today


----------



## mad chemist

Mitchy said:


> *S-Tronic Standard*
> 
> *0-60mph...**3.67*
> *0-100mph...**8.54*
> 
> *S-Tronic S1*
> 
> *0-60mph...**3.30*
> *0-100mph...**7.74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so far, I'm sure there's a 3.2/7.5 there somewhere.


Well done Mitchy.

I think Caney said it all. You must be very impressed.

Mad.


----------



## LEO-RS

phope said:


> I'll doubt you'll be doing any standing starts today


Can't believe the weather again today, was warm and dried up nicely yesterday and now back to this. It's August, but yep, no surprises for this part of the country.



Simon H said:


> Brilliant Mitchy,
> The way the car piles on the speed in the clip is amazing. I bet it feels really strong ?, but i cant help thinking, you are not over the moon with it ?. I may be wrong of course, regards, SIMON.


I'm over the moon with the figures but it's definitely not as strong 110+ so I'm a little dissapointed in myself for making the wrong judgement. My mistake for selling the Milltek downpipe. I'm not going to splash out £1650 on a Milltek system though to chase a few tenths, it's not worth it. I'm trying to source an OEM downpipe from someone who is already S2 or if it comes to it, I'll knock the cats out the standard downpipe. It's 15hp and 60nm down on my manual car and thats all to do with the primary cats.

Rob, Jamie, Pov can you help here??



ChinsVXR said:


> Mitchy
> 
> My point is your 0-60 is the same as Car and Driver, but by 100 you are a lot quicker. You are posting a 0-100 time for a STD car of under 9 seconds, but its not a STD car you are using the figures for or is it?


As said, so many variables, probably weather, did you watch the car and driver 3.6 video? (Sunshine splitting the pavements in the US) This would have given them an advantage off the line, better traction when its warmer. However, 60-100 element, ambient temps really come into play. Then there is fuel load and weight, engine run in etc. I run 35psi in fronts, 34psi in rears, Audi tell us 32/26 which I find really affects acceleration. (Noticeable on the move 60+)

As said though, the figures there are in black and white and the video is there for reference too



mrdemon said:


> Time to collect my £50 off Paul the GTR owner ;-)
> have you posted this on GTR.co.uk yet in that thread lol ?
> 
> as for mags most test 2 up, with full tank of fuel.
> 
> What was your 30-130 time ?


My manual car was definitely stronger in gear 4th/5th/6th and I blame that on the cat. I was silly to sell my Milltek downpipe, it's definitely not as strong 110+

30-130, not as good as I was hoping for at 11.86. Although an improvement of 0.2secs, it's not by much and its the 110-130 time where it's not as good. (30-60 either, 2.06 instead of 1.88)

Saying that the ambient was warm last night and the car was no doubt getting a little heatsoaked so I need to try again in <10c for a comparison to my manual time. You've said yourself, you're not getting near your times from a few months back either so need to let it cool down before trying again. Also 30-130 is being done from 0 to xxx so probably not optimum, it will be using 1st/2nd/3rd/4th/5th to do that 30-130, it probably doesn't need 1st.


----------



## mrdemon

anything above 15oc is pants for out and out performance.

I would say it's the heat not the cat, (you know my thoughts on the cat and Miltek) and not 1 REVO owner can match my Vbox times, again Mark still has the oem exhaust and put in great times at GTi.

down in the MIdlands we are going from 15oc to 23oc day to day and the performance drop off is massive and now it's every other day is's very noticable.


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> anything above 15oc is pants for out and out performance.
> 
> I would say it's the heat not the cat, (you know my thoughts on the cat and Miltek) and not 1 REVO owner can match my Vbox times, again Mark still has the oem exhaust and put in great times at GTi.
> 
> down in the MIdlands we are going from 15oc to 23oc day to day and the performance drop off is massive and now it's every other day is's very noticable.


You're probably right, couldn't believe 18.5c at 20:00 last night. Probably helped me in the 0-60/100 but above that it was heat soaking.

I do agree with you, it's not worth £1650 (and hence why I wont be forking out for it a 2nd time) but just get that little bit more from the car, I'm keen on removal of the primary cats.

Overall though, I'm chuffed with it.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
Are you slightly down about going from manual to S-Tronic, or just about the exhaust ?. I wouldnt be too downhearted, your video proves you have a very quick car, but i know you wont be 100% until youve tried everything. My hats off to you mate, for giving it your all, regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> Are you slightly down about going from manual to S-Tronic, or just about the exhaust ?. I wouldnt be too downhearted, your video proves you have a very quick car, but i know you wont be 100% until youve tried everything. My hats off to you mate, for giving it your all, regards, SIMON.


Although the 0-60/0-100 times are impressive, I was hoping for a little more on the 30-130mph so I'm a little disspointed just now that it's only pulled 11.86 down from 12.06 but I'm probably being a little harsh seeing as I am comparing runs from March sub 10c to runs just now in August where it certainly felt heatsoaked 100+ last night.

Not going to go bananas though, I'll remove the cats, get more mileage on the car, get the S-Tronic box tuned and probably fit some stickier rubber when the tyres are up and I'm sure it will continue to improve. It's only going to get cooler here on in, wait for the updates come November :lol:

I'll keep going at it though. The best mod I've bought has to be the vox though, lets me know what is, and what isn't working. As to manual vs S-Tronic, you do lose some involvement yes, I actually miss flat shifting the box, but I wouldn't go back now, there's always manual mode to play with and the auto upshifts are perfect.

When are you getting yours done? Any news on the revo front?


----------



## jonnyc

Some great times there Mitchy! I would get yourself to Santa Pod so you can back up your sig hehe.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaybyme

don't worry too much about your 30-130mph times,as they are not back to back.
under the same cicumstances the car might have been 1 sec quicker ?
In tests, the manual car had better in gear acceleration than the Stronic,so gearing must play a big part.
5th gear in the Stronic is far higher than the manuals,so that will really effect the last 10 mph or so to 130 mph
Manual 80-180 km/h in 5th = 14.0 secs,Stronic = 15.5 secs,both on warm days.
Cold days make a big difference.
In one test in Sportauto a manual car managed 0-200 km/h in 16.6 secs (AT 4c)
The Stronic managed 16.8 secs (AT 24c )
As mentioned before,these times are Fully Fueled 2 up.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
Not sure of my direction at the moment. I havent heard any more Revo rumblings of late, but i havent really phoned them for a while either. Will see what happens, regards, SIMON.


----------



## jamiekip

Sorry Mitchy - won't be selling my OEM dp... needs to go back on the car should it get sold on in the future... though not planning on selling for a while.

With regards the video... looks damn quick... but I'm surprised it slows quite so much in the higher gears.... given 4th, 5th and 6th rumoured to be lower ratio's than the manual that should really help the car above the tonne.
Either way it's quick, and clearly has more to come, but I still prefer a manual 

With regards vbox, without getting controversial again, it is not quite black and white and a vbox can lie. It is only as accurate as the road its run down... I'm not saying there is anything amiss here, as no matter what, an stronic ttrs is a rapid thing, but the final test here is for an stronic mapped car to get along to a proper 1/4mile, or 30-130 or vmax event and post times in a controlled environment against other cars so we can see exactly where it sits against other metal.

Come on Mitchy - get yourself along to an event whilst there is still a sniff of decent weather in the UK


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Some great times there Mitchy! I would get yourself to Santa Pod so you can back up your sig hehe.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, that was for you Jonny, just to give you a nudge. I'll remove it now, was meant in jest at your same signature :wink: Likewise though, I'd like to see your car at santapod, it's just the GTI event that you have quoted, but we have not seen anything at an official UK drag strip yet. (You having to queue and get heat soak like everyone else etc)

Jamie, looking at 4th gear it seems to top out around the same as the manual at 123ish so the gearing is pretty similar, seems to be lower ratio in 1st/2nd though. My 30-130 was still quicker at 11.86 and that's with warm ambients so although yes I do feel it is not as quick as my manual in gear 100+ it's certainly no slouch and lets be honest 130/140/150 is not real world. As to events, next 30-130, I'll be there with bells on, I'll be hoping for a run circa 12secs. My aim is to try and match the higher powered hybrid TTRS's, not beat.

All my tests are carried out on the same bit of tarmac so i can note the improvements and so far with 15hp/60nm less I have run 30-130 quicker in August than I did with my old manual back in March/April so I am seeing improvements and progressing. As Jay said, to get a comparable, I need to run in the same conditions and my aim is to keep on improving.

I need the primary cat removing in order to unleash better 110+ performance and also lets not forget the ambient temps have a major effect. I guess I can ask Rob, he'll never need his again with the hybrid in place but we dont exactly see eye to eye so he'll probably not sell it to me. I'll ask Pov if he has his, I know Jonny sold his to William and not quite sure who else has S2 with Milltek.

Anyway, all fun, my aim is to run as quick as possible with as little horsepower as I can. Remember this car has no aftermarket exhaust system/intercooler/induction kit, lightweight wheels, sticky rubber, just a panel filter, a 2nd decat pipe that offers a little more noise and a S1 tune, £880 worth of mods and this run was in warm ambients in the middle of the summer.

Decat, S-Tronic tune and some Scottish -5c temps, that top end performance will come back again :wink:

I'm trying to arrange a 30-130 event myself, even talked to the guys at RAF Leuchars, but early days yet. I'll definitely be at the next MLR event.

As to the TTRS leaderboard JC.... [smiley=book2.gif]

Mitchy 3.30/ 7.74 (410)
JonnyC 3.22/8.34 (500)

Take from that what you will, road, ambients, weight, tyre pressures so on and on, that's the figures that are out there now :wink: Where's that fishing rod smilie ;-)

All good fun guys.


----------



## mrdemon

REVO have still not launed the Hybrid and it seems the TTshop have backed out testing theirs at Bruntingthorpe.

So no real figues from both tuning camps which is a shame, No idea how they plan to sell them if they will not test them or stand by any results.

Robs is the only customer car from both tuning camps and that car will never see a vbox.

You cannot even look at Jonnys times with a 7,700 rpm limit and fook knows what else under that bonnet which no one can buy along with 102 octain race fuel which was available at gti with the timing advance and wmi, twin DV Carbon Induction all thrown at it, any figures from that car are pointless and just a REVO marketing car.

So we have NO REVO customers cars and 1 TTshop customer car, looks like the Hybrids are dead in the water even befor they have taken off.


----------



## powerplay

Just to add to the discussion on conditions affecting times. Don't forget low atmospheric pressure will favour quicker times when into 3 figures as air pressure and therefore air density is less, resulting in less air to be moved out of the way and less drag also.


----------



## LEO-RS

Just to keep everything in this thread...

30-130 from last night, 11.86 so knocked 0.2secs off my PB, but there's still a bit of work to do, 30-60 and 100-130 needs a bit of work, but I'm hoping they will come down with cooler ambients.










David, you're a good benchmark, have you had a vbox on your car recently? Is it under performing much in this weather?


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> Time to collect my £50 off Paul the GTR owner ;-)
> have you posted this on GTR.co.uk yet in that thread lol ?
> 
> as for mags most test 2 up, with full tank of fuel.
> 
> What was your 30-130 time ?


It's here waiting but given stock GT-R's (old model) have been running 3.3's (using launch control) & the current model has seen 2.9's (using launch control), i'm failing to see how my £50 won't become my £100 :lol:

Good effort though as the car looks quick but still not quite quick enough (close though)


----------



## LEO-RS

Are you going to the next vmax event Paul? I see there is another coming up. How much hp is your engine pushing out and is it enough to break that 200mph barrier?


----------



## W7 PMC

Jonny, is your car S-Tronic or Manual?

My scepticism is all of a quiver if physically identical cars but one with an 80bhp power advantage can be the wrong way round when it comes to 0-***?

Having been around tuning for a number of years, i'd never take as read any times/speeds quoted by a GPS datalog device or a rolling road as both are open to a variety of external factors including user error. As a few have said, head to head in identical conditions is what makes a true result, but if Jonny's car is 80+bhp more powerful than Mitch's then how can the 0-60 be so close & the 0-100 be faster in the lower power car??


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Are you going to the next vmax event Paul? I see there is another coming up. How much hp is your engine pushing out and is it enough to break that 200mph barrier?


Hoping so, but it may clash with my next trip to the Ring.

Unless i'm lucky & can get a cool initial run with a close to empty tank, i doubt i'll crack 200 as no power increases since the last VMAX so still at around 620bhp, just better brakes 8)

Could try losing some weight from the car but if success is down to pure power i'd likely need at least 700bhp to have a crack at the magical 200 as is. My best speed last time was my 1st run as each run following my terminal speeds were slowly dropping to an end of the event speed of just 193mph.

Can run head to head with an OEM map if you're attending & i can make it?


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Jonny, is your car S-Tronic or Manual?
> 
> My scepticism is all of a quiver if physically identical cars but one with an 80bhp power advantage can be the wrong way round when it comes to 0-***?
> 
> Having been around tuning for a number of years, i'd never take as read any times/speeds quoted by a GPS datalog device or a rolling road as both are open to a variety of external factors including user error. As a few have said, head to head in identical conditions is what makes a true result, but if Jonny's car is 80+bhp more powerful than Mitch's then how can the 0-60 be so close & the 0-100 be faster in the lower power car??


They're not identical cars though, well I suppose they are to a degree but the gearboxes are different, mines auto, Jonnys manual. This makes all the difference.

JC ran a 3.15 0-60 and 11.69 1/4m with his car at 420bhp in 2010 and then 1 year later at the same location ran a 3.22 and 11.61 1/4m with his car at 500bhp so more power does not necessarily mean better times, traction issues for 1. His vmax would be a whole lot better as would his 130mph+ performance but below that the gains were clearly not being transferred to the tarmac.

60-100 in the manual requires 2 gear changes, a flatshift in 0.2secs + the same again in lag = 0.8secs wasted just changing gear in this 40mph range alone. In addition to this, JC has I think bettered his 0-100 time in more favourable conditions but has not released this info yet. The old different days, different conditions comes into play here. I'm not saying my car is quicker than Jonny's, just that his best data to 100 is lower than my best data to 100. He can go out late at night, low on fuel with low ambients and improve on his 100 times too but he's not bothered, he races cars far quicker than what any of us are talking about for a living.

410/420 in an auto (in my opinion anyway) should match 500 in a manual upto probably 120/130 or so. Any advantage the higher power manual car has in gear, it's then losing it out of gear in the gear change. 5th/6th gear though, bhp walks away, that's where 500 will walk all over 410. There's not a hope in hell I'd compete with any of the hybrids in a vmax type event.

You can therefore see my dilemna when stuck with 420 in my old manual. Keep the car and spend £5k on a hybrid conversion to 500 or swap for an auto and match the manual hybrid (to a degree) with a lot less power.

The gearbox is flattering the car, just like it does in the GTR :wink:


----------



## jamiekip

You're crazy for never wanting to do a vmax event.
It is by far the best event I have ever atteneded. Great people, great cars, lots of good petrol head banter. I can't make the next one, but will be going again... I know the car will go the same top speed (but stop better now  ), but the driving element of the day is only 50% of the reason I'd go again.
You should try and get to one...


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> You're crazy for never wanting to do a vmax event.
> It is by far the best event I have ever atteneded. Great people, great cars, lots of good petrol head banter. I can't make the next one, but will be going again... I know the car will go the same top speed (but stop better now  ), but the driving element of the day is only 50% of the reason I'd go again.
> You should try and get to one...


The MLR event is also a vmax so I'll give it a bash then.

I know with 410hp, I'd probably be looking at 173-175mph,
500hp looks to be around 184-188mph

It's no doubt a good day out but it's a long way to go for me. Yes, as is Marham, but that's where I know my car will excel so I know that day is worth the trip. It will not excel at Bruntingthorpe with a 175mph vmax, that's mid table, lower end to some of the monsters that attend that day. Just look at Pauls car, 197mph, completely different leagues higher up.

If I had a hybrid though, it would be a different story, I'd feel a lot more comfortable competing. 173-175mph though, I'll do that at the 30-130 day.

I'm trying to organise with a couple of others a Scottish event as we get missed out up here. Marham and Brunters too far for most of us.


----------



## jamiekip

Let me know if youo manage to organise something... I'd try and make the trip up so I can beat your vbox times from 150-0


----------



## V6RUL

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy for never wanting to do a vmax event.
> It is by far the best event I have ever atteneded. Great people, great cars, lots of good petrol head banter. I can't make the next one, but will be going again... I know the car will go the same top speed (but stop better now  ), but the driving element of the day is only 50% of the reason I'd go again.
> You should try and get to one...
> 
> 
> 
> The MLR event is also a vmax so I'll give it a bash then.
> 
> I know with 410hp, I'd probably be looking at 173-175mph,
> 500hp looks to be around 184-188mph
> 
> It's no doubt a good day out but it's a long way to go for me. Yes, as is Marham, but that's where I know my car will excel so I know that day is worth the trip. It will not excel at Bruntingthorpe with a 175mph vmax, that's mid table, lower end to some of the monsters that attend that day. Just look at Pauls car, 197mph, completely different leagues higher up.
> 
> If I had a hybrid though, it would be a different story, I'd feel a lot more comfortable competing. 173-175mph though, I'll do that at the 30-130 day.
> 
> I'm trying to organise with a couple of others a Scottish event as we get missed out up here. Marham and Brunters too far for most of us.
Click to expand...

I may be interested in something around the Aberdeen area, combined with my offshore rota..
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

V6RUL said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy for never wanting to do a vmax event.
> It is by far the best event I have ever atteneded. Great people, great cars, lots of good petrol head banter. I can't make the next one, but will be going again... I know the car will go the same top speed (but stop better now  ), but the driving element of the day is only 50% of the reason I'd go again.
> You should try and get to one...
> 
> 
> 
> The MLR event is also a vmax so I'll give it a bash then.
> 
> I know with 410hp, I'd probably be looking at 173-175mph,
> 500hp looks to be around 184-188mph
> 
> It's no doubt a good day out but it's a long way to go for me. Yes, as is Marham, but that's where I know my car will excel so I know that day is worth the trip. It will not excel at Bruntingthorpe with a 175mph vmax, that's mid table, lower end to some of the monsters that attend that day. Just look at Pauls car, 197mph, completely different leagues higher up.
> 
> If I had a hybrid though, it would be a different story, I'd feel a lot more comfortable competing. 173-175mph though, I'll do that at the 30-130 day.
> 
> I'm trying to organise with a couple of others a Scottish event as we get missed out up here. Marham and Brunters too far for most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may be interested in something around the Aberdeen area, combined with my offshore rota..
> Steve
Click to expand...

RAF Leuchars (3000m runway) is a no no this year as they are a quick reaction base for straying aircraft. However, the RAF move out next year and the Army move in where it would likely get the go ahead as the runway would be unused. I have a lot of connections with the guys in the Army through previous employment and would try and push it through as a charity event so it might be a goer next year, if not the year after.

As for now, there's RAF Edzell to which I've approached the owners and still awaiting word back. Although the runway is only 1500m long, it would certainly be enough for a 30-130 event and then probably a bit more to 150/160 vmax before braking. There's demand for it so I'll keep digging away until I find something up this neck of the woods.


----------



## phope

I think it's DM Carnegie that own the old runway at Edzell....I'd be surprised if they were to let cars use it, but fingers crossed


----------



## mrdemon

Mitchy said:


> Just to keep everything in this thread...
> 
> 30-130 from last night, 11.86 so knocked 0.2secs off my PB, but there's still a bit of work to do, 30-60 and 100-130 needs a bit of work, but I'm hoping they will come down with cooler ambients.
> 
> David, you're a good benchmark, have you had a vbox on your car recently? Is it under performing much in this weather?


yes way down, lets take a speed from 70-120 so only one gear change.
in the cold ie 8oc 6.45 is my very best time.
atm > 20oc 7.28


----------



## LEO-RS

phope said:


> I think it's DM Carnegie that own the old runway at Edzell....I'd be surprised if they were to let cars use it, but fingers crossed


Peter, It was a regular 1/4m event 3 or 4 yrs back, (same owners)






I've been in contact with them, just waiting on word back. My boss knows them personally and uses the runway whenever he is flying (fixed wing pilot, not rotary)

We'll see, I'm a firm believer in if you dont ask you dont get.

David, yeah, thought it would be the case. Bring bang the winter :lol:


----------



## phope

Definitely - my car could be used as a control for the day to show bog standard times


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy for never wanting to do a vmax event.
> It is by far the best event I have ever atteneded. Great people, great cars, lots of good petrol head banter. I can't make the next one, but will be going again... I know the car will go the same top speed (but stop better now  ), but the driving element of the day is only 50% of the reason I'd go again.
> You should try and get to one...
> 
> 
> 
> The MLR event is also a vmax so I'll give it a bash then.
> 
> I know with 410hp, I'd probably be looking at 173-175mph,
> 500hp looks to be around 184-188mph
> 
> It's no doubt a good day out but it's a long way to go for me. Yes, as is Marham, but that's where I know my car will excel so I know that day is worth the trip. It will not excel at Bruntingthorpe with a 175mph vmax, that's mid table, lower end to some of the monsters that attend that day. Just look at Pauls car, 197mph, completely different leagues higher up.
> 
> If I had a hybrid though, it would be a different story, I'd feel a lot more comfortable competing. 173-175mph though, I'll do that at the 30-130 day.
> 
> I'm trying to organise with a couple of others a Scottish event as we get missed out up here. Marham and Brunters too far for most of us.
Click to expand...

Never done the MLR event, but given it's location the VMAX's won't be anywhere close as the beams (timing equipment) will be alot closer the start as the runway is shorter & VMAX uses virtually the whole of the runway (makes braking interesting). As i've not done the MLR event i can't comment on the format but are you able to run side by side as per a drag strip start & thus race or is it all about datalogs?

Will read up on this MLR Marham event as the GTROC & MLR are close & run alot of co-events (trackdays).


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny, is your car S-Tronic or Manual?
> 
> My scepticism is all of a quiver if physically identical cars but one with an 80bhp power advantage can be the wrong way round when it comes to 0-***?
> 
> Having been around tuning for a number of years, i'd never take as read any times/speeds quoted by a GPS datalog device or a rolling road as both are open to a variety of external factors including user error. As a few have said, head to head in identical conditions is what makes a true result, but if Jonny's car is 80+bhp more powerful than Mitch's then how can the 0-60 be so close & the 0-100 be faster in the lower power car??
> 
> 
> 
> They're not identical cars though, well I suppose they are to a degree but the gearboxes are different, mines auto, Jonnys manual. This makes all the difference.
> 
> JC ran a 3.15 0-60 and 11.69 1/4m with his car at 420bhp in 2010 and then 1 year later at the same location ran a 3.22 and 11.61 1/4m with his car at 500bhp so more power does not necessarily mean better times, traction issues for 1. His vmax would be a whole lot better as would his 130mph+ performance but below that the gains were clearly not being transferred to the tarmac.
> 
> 60-100 in the manual requires 2 gear changes, a flatshift in 0.2secs + the same again in lag = 0.8secs wasted just changing gear in this 40mph range alone. In addition to this, JC has I think bettered his 0-100 time in more favourable conditions but has not released this info yet. The old different days, different conditions comes into play here. I'm not saying my car is quicker than Jonny's, just that his best data to 100 is lower than my best data to 100. He can go out late at night, low on fuel with low ambients and improve on his 100 times too but he's not bothered, he races cars far quicker than what any of us are talking about for a living.
> 
> 410/420 in an auto (in my opinion anyway) should match 500 in a manual upto probably 120/130 or so. Any advantage the higher power manual car has in gear, it's then losing it out of gear in the gear change. 5th/6th gear though, bhp walks away, that's where 500 will walk all over 410. There's not a hope in hell I'd compete with any of the hybrids in a vmax type event.
> 
> You can therefore see my dilemna when stuck with 420 in my old manual. Keep the car and spend £5k on a hybrid conversion to 500 or swap for an auto and match the manual hybrid (to a degree) with a lot less power.
> 
> The gearbox is flattering the car, just like it does in the GTR :wink:
Click to expand...

Thought that might be the case. I still find it very odd that an Audi slush box can make such a difference & real in an over 80bhp advantage. It's only a .2sec advantage according to Audi's figures so either they're wrong (& Audi do not under quote on figures as if anything they over quote)


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy for never wanting to do a vmax event.
> It is by far the best event I have ever atteneded. Great people, great cars, lots of good petrol head banter. I can't make the next one, but will be going again... I know the car will go the same top speed (but stop better now  ), but the driving element of the day is only 50% of the reason I'd go again.
> You should try and get to one...
> 
> 
> 
> The MLR event is also a vmax so I'll give it a bash then.
> 
> I know with 410hp, I'd probably be looking at 173-175mph,
> 500hp looks to be around 184-188mph
> 
> It's no doubt a good day out but it's a long way to go for me. Yes, as is Marham, but that's where I know my car will excel so I know that day is worth the trip. It will not excel at Bruntingthorpe with a 175mph vmax, that's mid table, lower end to some of the monsters that attend that day. Just look at Pauls car, 197mph, completely different leagues higher up.
> 
> If I had a hybrid though, it would be a different story, I'd feel a lot more comfortable competing. 173-175mph though, I'll do that at the 30-130 day.
> 
> I'm trying to organise with a couple of others a Scottish event as we get missed out up here. Marham and Brunters too far for most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never done the MLR event, but given it's location the VMAX's won't be anywhere close as the beams (timing equipment) will be alot closer the start as the runway is shorter & VMAX uses virtually the whole of the runway (makes braking interesting). As i've not done the MLR event i can't comment on the format but are you able to run side by side as per a drag strip start & thus race or is it all about datalogs?
> 
> Will read up on this MLR Marham event as the GTROC & MLR are close & run alot of co-events (trackdays).
Click to expand...

MLR is one car at a time and about the vbox datalogs. After every run, you hand in the SD card and your time is entered onto an on Screen leaderboard there, (This is replicated online throughout the day) Not sure about the vmax, I would think you are correct that there's less room, the guys over on GTROC would know a lot more.


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny, is your car S-Tronic or Manual?
> 
> My scepticism is all of a quiver if physically identical cars but one with an 80bhp power advantage can be the wrong way round when it comes to 0-***?
> 
> Having been around tuning for a number of years, i'd never take as read any times/speeds quoted by a GPS datalog device or a rolling road as both are open to a variety of external factors including user error. As a few have said, head to head in identical conditions is what makes a true result, but if Jonny's car is 80+bhp more powerful than Mitch's then how can the 0-60 be so close & the 0-100 be faster in the lower power car??
> 
> 
> 
> They're not identical cars though, well I suppose they are to a degree but the gearboxes are different, mines auto, Jonnys manual. This makes all the difference.
> 
> JC ran a 3.15 0-60 and 11.69 1/4m with his car at 420bhp in 2010 and then 1 year later at the same location ran a 3.22 and 11.61 1/4m with his car at 500bhp so more power does not necessarily mean better times, traction issues for 1. His vmax would be a whole lot better as would his 130mph+ performance but below that the gains were clearly not being transferred to the tarmac.
> 
> 60-100 in the manual requires 2 gear changes, a flatshift in 0.2secs + the same again in lag = 0.8secs wasted just changing gear in this 40mph range alone. In addition to this, JC has I think bettered his 0-100 time in more favourable conditions but has not released this info yet. The old different days, different conditions comes into play here. I'm not saying my car is quicker than Jonny's, just that his best data to 100 is lower than my best data to 100. He can go out late at night, low on fuel with low ambients and improve on his 100 times too but he's not bothered, he races cars far quicker than what any of us are talking about for a living.
> 
> 410/420 in an auto (in my opinion anyway) should match 500 in a manual upto probably 120/130 or so. Any advantage the higher power manual car has in gear, it's then losing it out of gear in the gear change. 5th/6th gear though, bhp walks away, that's where 500 will walk all over 410. There's not a hope in hell I'd compete with any of the hybrids in a vmax type event.
> 
> You can therefore see my dilemna when stuck with 420 in my old manual. Keep the car and spend £5k on a hybrid conversion to 500 or swap for an auto and match the manual hybrid (to a degree) with a lot less power.
> 
> The gearbox is flattering the car, just like it does in the GTR :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought that might be the case. I still find it very odd that an Audi slush box can make such a difference & real in an over 80bhp advantage. It's only a .2sec advantage according to Audi's figures so either they're wrong (& Audi do not under quote on figures as if anything they over quote)
Click to expand...

0-60 in a manual car is all about the skill of the driver launching the thing. 0-60 in an S-Tronic is a peace of pi*s, no driver skill required. I'd be able to repeat the same times all day long in the S-Tronic. I'd probably struggle breaking 4 secs in my old manual car to be honest.

The 2 cars are totally different, just to give you an example, best times available for both cars from mag reviews...

Manual car 4.3 to 60 and 10.8 to 100
S-tronic car 3.6 to 60 and 9.3 to 100

Audi quote them 0.2secs apart to 62 but real world figures above. 0.7secs and then 1.5secs advantage there straight away. The S-tronic car would do that all day long with LC, the manual car needs a driver that knows how to launch the thing so the gap may be even wider with a numpty behind the wheel that does not launch or flatshift.

It's interesting, I think cars of the future are going to go down the slushbox route. In the TTRS its more economical and emits less C02, the new GTR over the old 1 likewise.


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy,
get the car on a trackday - forget all the drag racing...that is for queens & lady boys... :lol:

ADI @ Castle Coombe...I will treat you to a nice meal...don't get your hopes up it will only be at the burger van...!

Got to get on a race track with that thing.

Also on the TB dp...de-CAT oem dp and you would be amazed at the noise and probably gain a little bit more HP...am sure those who have upgraded would have a DP knocking around that you can buy & de-CAT...keep your original for when you need to get the car back to stock...

So, how about ADI...think how many burgers you can have...!!!


----------



## phope

One space left on the TT exclusive session at ADI ...

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227268


----------



## LEO-RS

William if I put my car on a track, it will turn into a slippery slope for the old bank balance. Brakes, suspension, tyres and so on.

It's never really been my thing to be fair.


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy,
I know what you mean on the old slippery slope/cash cow etc. Hmmm, I will have to get you kidnapped by the SAS and brought to a trackday event then...


----------



## jaybyme

5th gear is a bit higher than I thought.
Just hit over 270 km/h in 5th on the clock this evening, or 160 mph gps.
I took a rough video with a crap, so I'll try to post it in the morning.


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> Just to keep everything in this thread...
> 
> 30-130 from last night, 11.86 so knocked 0.2secs off my PB, but there's still a bit of work to do, 30-60 and 100-130 needs a bit of work, but I'm hoping they will come down with cooler ambients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, you're a good benchmark, have you had a vbox on your car recently? Is it under performing much in this weather?


I cant get my head round this at all :roll: 130mph trap speeds with only 410bhp  it just doesn't happen,i just dont get this and it says your 0-100 in the 6's  130mph trap speeds in a car of the same weight would be 550bhp+ to do this :?


----------



## mrdemon

you need to learn how to read the plots, it's a 30-130 run :roll:


----------



## caney

mrdemon said:


> you need to learn how to read the plots, it's a 30-130 run :roll:


Lol so it is


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy,

Times are fantastic mate! And the video just shows how quick the car is! Although, I would say once its in 4th gear the lack of power really starts to show, as you have already said. S-tronic is a marvel, but I would like to see your car run on a proper 1/4 mile day for side by side comparisons 

As for mine, yeah, a couple of weeks after GTI I was at Bruntingthorpe and ran some times there.. Im not going to post them as I don't really want to be a part of the 'mines faster than yours' discussion (saying that, I do like your new sig) haha.. Im happy to pass them on to you via PM to look at but would ask you keep them quiet.

Lets be honest, the TTRS with S-Tronic and 600+hp will be an absolute weapon! Looking forward to GTI 2012  hehe..


----------



## Joerek

Well, the new R8 facelift gets the s-tronic instead of r-tronic. That would be a weapon ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy,
> 
> Times are fantastic mate! And the video just shows how quick the car is! Although, I would say once its in 4th gear the lack of power really starts to show, as you have already said. S-tronic is a marvel, but I would like to see your car run on a proper 1/4 mile day for side by side comparisons
> 
> As for mine, yeah, a couple of weeks after GTI I was at Bruntingthorpe and ran some times there.. Im not going to post them as I don't really want to be a part of the 'mines faster than yours' discussion (saying that, I do like your new sig) haha.. Im happy to pass them on to you via PM to look at but would ask you keep them quiet.
> 
> Lets be honest, the TTRS with S-Tronic and 600+hp will be an absolute weapon! Looking forward to GTI 2012  hehe..


No doubts about it, my S-Tronic car is not as strong as what my manual car was in gear, I'm not sure whether to blame the ambient temps on its 100+ performance or the fact that the stock cat is holding things up. Probably a mixture of both of them. I was wrong to sell the Milltek I think but hey ho, I'll hold my hands upto that 1, made an error of judgement, so my next best thing is to decat the stock downpipe. Ive asked Rob and Pov but not got a response back yet. I dont think a £1650 spend on a new system is worth it to be honest.

Saying all that, I did improve on my 30-130 run of 12.06 down to 11.86 so for me that's a progression, although small at this stage, Im sure with cooler inlets I'd be able to knock a little more off. My overall aim was a second off that 12.06, I'll see if I can get there. I would reckon 11sec out on the road would be a 12sec run at Marham so that is my overall goal.

I knew the 100 was impressive on the run, the vbox software 1/4m plot put that run at 11.65 @ 122mph so pretty similar to what your car pulled at GTI which goes to show that if your car was doing 8.34 to 100 and mine 7.74, I was always losing ground 100-122 (to which is obvious in the video, half way through 4th, it's slowing down) Okay, not the exact same environment but still I think upto around 120mph our cars would be pretty close. If you go back through my posts, this was always my aim, although I did say top of 4th, 120-130mph (ish) before the long 5th/6th would show the bhp gap.

What this car needs is someone like yourself to put money into it, big horsepower in this car would be nuts. I'm half tempted myself but with a 3rd on the way now (needing my bollocks chopped now) my missus would divorce me. Nursery costs alone are crippling, no idea what I'll do now, hire a nanny :lol:

You do need to get yourself 1 of these cars mate, you've probably already heard me say this, but the step up is what I imagine a TTS is to a TTRS (manual) then again in terms of acceleration.

600 in a S-tronic TTRS, Jesus, the gearing is there for well north of 200mph already :lol: :lol:

PM me the details, Ill not let them out, I deleted that part of my sig anyway, was just meant in jest.


----------



## mrdemon

says a lot when the only 3 Hybrid cars out there will not post any results.......

remember the S-tronic weighs more btw


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> says a lot when the only 3 Hybrid cars out there will not post any results.......
> 
> remember the S-tronic weighs more btw


I have many 'excuses' to be fair...

Manual 1450kg, S-Tronic 1475kg
Manual car was run in, S-tronic car is tight
Both power and torque lower in my S-tronic, (S-tronic is S1 vs Manual S2)
Ambient temps

I can sort all that though, well not really the weight unless I remove the front passenger seat for a run but in the next few months the times should come down as the car loosens off and the temps drop. The 0-100 may not necessarily improve though as there's a fine balance, the colder it gets, the less grip and traction off the line.

Keep your eyes peeled for a low 11 30-130 graph though, 0.8secs to shave off :lol:


----------



## conneem

jonnyc said:


> Lets be honest, the TTRS with S-Tronic and 600+hp will be an absolute weapon! Looking forward to GTI 2012  hehe..


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy, Will send them over tonight mate, got them on my laptop 



mrdemon said:


> says a lot when the only 3 Hybrid cars out there will not post any results.......
> 
> remember the S-tronic weighs more btw


What??.. I remember seeing all 3 Hybrid cars running at GTI? Wasnt much to hide there.. Im not posting results because I dont want to be part of the argument / discussion. I already said im happy to show Mitchy the results.. I just dont want people like YOU seeing them. Thats the point, maybe it was a little too subtle for you.


----------



## leenx

29 pages and still going :lol: :roll:


----------



## mrdemon

quote
" I just dont want people like YOU seeing them. Thats the point"

"honest people like me" (not that that implies you are not i might add :lol: )

fixed that 4 u 

All I have ever done is post results taken at events to show people what they are buying into to HELP new owners who want to get the best from their cars.

I guess if people or companies cannot stand by the products and post results it says more than a set of results any way and people then make up there own mind. :? so no need to get personal about it, I am very open and never make any personal remarks 

the whole TTRS tuning lark has been very funny, I have never seen or come across a group of people like it.


----------



## LEO-RS

leenx said:


> 29 pages and still going :lol: :roll:


It's a progress thread, just look at what I've been through with the TTRS in 9 months (I've no hair left and skint :lol: ) Hopefully there's some info that is useful in here somewhere though :lol:


----------



## leenx

Mitchy said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29 pages and still going :lol: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a progress thread, just look at what I've been through with the TTRS in 9 months (I've no hair left and skint :lol: ) Hopefully there's some info that is useful in here somewhere though :lol:
Click to expand...

I know mate - just wish I even had a manual TTRS :lol:


----------



## moncler1

mrdemon said:


> quote
> " I just dont want people like YOU seeing them. Thats the point"
> 
> "honest people like me" (not that that implies you are not i might add :lol: )
> 
> fixed that 4 u
> 
> All I have ever done is post results taken at events to show people what they are buying into to HELP new owners who want to get the best from their cars.
> 
> I guess if people or companies cannot stand by the products and post results it says more than a set of results any way and people then make up there own mind. :? so no need to get personal about it, I am very open and never make any personal remarks
> 
> the whole TTRS tuning lark has been very funny, I have never seen or come across a group of people like it.


David, as Jonny said my car ran at GTI on a closed course with independent timing gear. Why do you say the three hybrid cars hide their results? What more do you want to know?

I do not have access to a private runway so will not record breaking the law.

Whilst we are on the subject of your statement that 'all you do is tell the truth', perhaps you'd like to explain to everyone that you use Octane booster, enabling running high boost, and then carp on about how your stage 1 is as fast as stage 2.....

Make a sentence out of these words: Kettle Pot Black

Sorry Mitchy, for butting in your thread, and I need to keep the DP for when I sell the car.


----------



## LEO-RS

moncler1 said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote
> " I just dont want people like YOU seeing them. Thats the point"
> 
> "honest people like me" (not that that implies you are not i might add :lol: )
> 
> fixed that 4 u
> 
> All I have ever done is post results taken at events to show people what they are buying into to HELP new owners who want to get the best from their cars.
> 
> I guess if people or companies cannot stand by the products and post results it says more than a set of results any way and people then make up there own mind. :? so no need to get personal about it, I am very open and never make any personal remarks
> 
> the whole TTRS tuning lark has been very funny, I have never seen or come across a group of people like it.
> 
> 
> 
> David, as Jonny said my car ran at GTI on a closed course with independent timing gear. Why do you say the three hybrid cars hide their results? What more do you want to know?
> 
> I do not have access to a private runway so will not record breaking the law.
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject of your statement that 'all you do is tell the truth', perhaps you'd like to explain to everyone that you use Octane booster, enabling running high boost, and then carp on about how your stage 1 is as fast as stage 2.....
> 
> Make a sentence out of these words: Kettle Pot Black
> 
> Sorry Mitchy, for butting in your thread, and I need to keep the DP for when I sell the car.
Click to expand...

No probs Rob, I wasn't sure if you would sell the car as is with hybrid conversion or if you would revert back to stock, but now I know.

Cheers anyway, looks like ill need to knock the cats out myself.


----------



## Mule

Its a 10 minute job if the exhaust and driveshaft are out.



Mitchy said:


> moncler1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote
> " I just dont want people like YOU seeing them. Thats the point"
> 
> "honest people like me" (not that that implies you are not i might add :lol: )
> 
> fixed that 4 u
> 
> All I have ever done is post results taken at events to show people what they are buying into to HELP new owners who want to get the best from their cars.
> 
> I guess if people or companies cannot stand by the products and post results it says more than a set of results any way and people then make up there own mind. :? so no need to get personal about it, I am very open and never make any personal remarks
> 
> the whole TTRS tuning lark has been very funny, I have never seen or come across a group of people like it.
> 
> 
> 
> David, as Jonny said my car ran at GTI on a closed course with independent timing gear. Why do you say the three hybrid cars hide their results? What more do you want to know?
> 
> I do not have access to a private runway so will not record breaking the law.
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject of your statement that 'all you do is tell the truth', perhaps you'd like to explain to everyone that you use Octane booster, enabling running high boost, and then carp on about how your stage 1 is as fast as stage 2.....
> 
> Make a sentence out of these words: Kettle Pot Black
> 
> Sorry Mitchy, for butting in your thread, and I need to keep the DP for when I sell the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No probs Rob, I wasn't sure if you would sell the car as is with hybrid conversion or if you would revert back to stock, but now I know.
> 
> Cheers anyway, looks like ill need to knock the cats out myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> Its a 10 minute job if the exhaust and driveshaft are out.


Can you knock them out from the bottom whilst the downpipe is still bolted up top as I know the 2 cats are low down? From what i can gather the OEM downpipe is a right pain in the ass to come out so if it can stay connected then it makes it a little easier. What's involved removing the cats? Hammer and chisel?

Saying that, hammer and chisel still bolted up is probably not a great idea with the stresses you are likely to transfer at the other end so will probably need to get it out and do it on the bench.


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> What's involved removing the cats? Hammer and chisel?


Nope.. :lol:



Clicky ^^^


----------



## jamiekip

The primary cat is right at the mouth of the dp Mitchy.. No chance of doing it without removing it I'm afraid 

Edit... Or fit a wot box lol


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> The primary cat is right at the mouth of the dp Mitchy.. No chance of doing it without removing it I'm afraid
> 
> Edit... Or fit a wot box lol


Ah okay, cheers, for some reason I thought it was at the bottom end of the pipe. Oh well, looks like it needs to come out then.

Haha JC, yeah that's 1 way to destroy the cat :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Mitchy said:


>


Just noticed watching this vid, car seems to short-shift 1st gear very slightly, it revs to higher rpm from second gear onwards, why is that?


----------



## jonnyc

Can you not do it in Manual mode?.. I thought the new TTRS S-Tronic doesn't auto up change in manual mode? So you could rev it out a bit more in first gear..??


----------



## mrdemon

quote Rob
"David, as Jonny said my car ran at GTI on a closed course with independent timing gear. Why do you say the three hybrid cars hide their results? What more do you want to know?
I do not have access to a private runway so will not record breaking the law.
Whilst we are on the subject of your statement that 'all you do is tell the truth', perhaps you'd like to explain to everyone that you use Octane booster, enabling running high boost, and then carp on about how your stage 1 is as fast as stage 2.....

Make a sentence out of these words: Kettle Pot Black"

Because as you agree with me in VOGOC 1/4 mile is a lot about launch and you cannot see ingear times or any thing meaningfull.

As for Octain booster all my stats which were posted ages ago were with no booster, all my runs with Jamie and Jason were pre booster as were both my vmax outings and revo visits. So before you start point a finger and listening to forum talk get your facts right.

I then bought a can to test and find out what if anything it did and that was only a few months back about the time of GTi 2011, So way after any thing I have ever posted about, it seems a few others had octain booster in their boots at GTi but as you could buy race fuel at the event was a mute point.

As for runing higher boost lol I run lower boost at 1.47 bar most revo cars run >1.5 so again get your facts right on my car stating I used octain booster to up my boost to be faster than a stage 2 car is laughable when infact I run the lowest. :lol:

Now run along and play with your internet friends and get that turbo of yours tightened up a bit.

Are you going to do a more meaning full event like Howfast or Vmax and let a vbox in your car ?

Make a sentence out of these words: seeking....lame....attention....at....attempt


----------



## moncler1

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Can you not do it in Manual mode?.. I thought the new TTRS S-Tronic doesn't auto up change in manual mode? So you could rev it out a bit more in first gear..??


You can do Jonny, but you lose the ability to use launch control. LC can only be engaged in S Mode. Try it in M mode and it doesn't load up.

You can over ride S mode by flicking the paddle, this then reverts to M mode, but 1st gear is over so quick that I think it would be very difficult to time just right. There's a bit of squirming and torque steer to deal with and the next thing you know the car has already upshifted into 2nd. Certainly though in 2nd upwards you would certainly have enough time to time it right with the paddles.

Powerplay...I think that's just the way the software in the box is, I noticed it too although it's only very slight in 1st, 6500 I think.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> but 1st gear is over so quick that I think it would be very difficult to time just right.


I'm going ot hazzard a guess and say that's exactly why it short shifts before the redline... it all happens so damn quickly, it's designed to prevent the car getting close to/hitting the limiter...
It may also be the optimal shift point to drop the revs right back in to the heart of the torque curve for 2nd.


----------



## V6RUL

Once the S-Tronic map is cracked and you have the ability to adjust the files, the shiftpoints can be tweaked to suit your specific needs ie LC rpm, auto upshift rpm and auto downshift rpm.
Things will only improve once you start tweaking but you may be trading performance against longevity.
Steve


----------



## brittan

Compare the 1 to 2 shift in the video Mitchy quoted a few pages back, which was a completely standard car:


----------



## LEO-RS

brittan said:


> Compare the 1 to 2 shift in the video Mitchy quoted a few pages back, which was a completely standard car:


Good point, looks like that shifts as it should do at 6800rpm, it's hard to pinpoint 1-2 in my video but looks to be a little before that at around 6400rpm, I'll keep an eye on it, it must be sensitive to pedal pressure as powerplay has noticed a bit of short shifting too.


----------



## jbomb

So now you have had the car back for a week or so I was wondering what your thoughts were in terms of increase in power, everyday positives/negatives just a general over view of the car now it's mapped.
I know your interested in going to events and gaining times etc but I guess a lot of people looking to get their S tronic mapped are simply looking for something quicker on the road me included and it would be great to see how the mapped car is responding in everyday conditions?


----------



## LEO-RS

Pretty much the same thoughts as my manual RS, the car needs a map to bring it alive. Once mapped, there's very little out there that is going to be walking away from it on UK roads. The S-Tronic car even more so.

No negatives to be honest, fuel consumption pretty much the same. If there are people out there pondering on whether to remap the car or not, I'd say, you only live once, get it done


----------



## Simon H

Hi Mitchy,
When, you remove the downpipe cat, are you off to MRC again, for another map ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Hi Mitchy,
> When, you remove the downpipe cat, are you off to MRC again, for another map ?, regards, SIMON.


Once they have a tune for the S-Tronic box I'll probably go down again for that at some point, I have family down there so it's always a good excuse for a night out  As to further remap, no, that wont be necessary, it will just be a tweak to the existing file to allow for removal of the cat. It's actually a S2 map that I have just now in the sense that it is fully customised to my car and boosting as it should. They would perhaps advance the timing a little more and make minor tweaks here and there but no, it would just be an optimisation rather than a new map. S1 and S2 is perhaps a little misleading in this sense as S1 is what is known in the trade as a generic file, mines clearly not being so.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mitchy,
> When, you remove the downpipe cat, are you off to MRC again, for another map ?, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Once they have a tune for the S-Tronic box I'll probably go down again for that at some point, I have family down there so it's always a good excuse for a night out  As to further remap, no, that wont be necessary, it will just be a tweak to the existing file to allow for removal of the cat. It's actually a S2 map that I have just now in the sense that it is fully customised to my car and boosting as it should. They would perhaps advance the timing a little more and make minor tweaks here and there but no, it would just be an optimisation rather than a new map. S1 and S2 is perhaps a little misleading in this sense as S1 is what is known in the trade as a generic file, mines clearly not being so.
Click to expand...

OK, Thanks,
Will you get a cel light with the cat removed, if you dont go back for a map tweak ?.


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mitchy,
> When, you remove the downpipe cat, are you off to MRC again, for another map ?, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Once they have a tune for the S-Tronic box I'll probably go down again for that at some point, I have family down there so it's always a good excuse for a night out  As to further remap, no, that wont be necessary, it will just be a tweak to the existing file to allow for removal of the cat. It's actually a S2 map that I have just now in the sense that it is fully customised to my car and boosting as it should. They would perhaps advance the timing a little more and make minor tweaks here and there but no, it would just be an optimisation rather than a new map. S1 and S2 is perhaps a little misleading in this sense as S1 is what is known in the trade as a generic file, mines clearly not being so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Thanks,
> Will you get a cel light with the cat removed, if you dont go back for a map tweak ?.
Click to expand...

Good question Simon, not sure. (I suspect so)


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mitchy,
> When, you remove the downpipe cat, are you off to MRC again, for another map ?, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Once they have a tune for the S-Tronic box I'll probably go down again for that at some point, I have family down there so it's always a good excuse for a night out  As to further remap, no, that wont be necessary, it will just be a tweak to the existing file to allow for removal of the cat. It's actually a S2 map that I have just now in the sense that it is fully customised to my car and boosting as it should. They would perhaps advance the timing a little more and make minor tweaks here and there but no, it would just be an optimisation rather than a new map. S1 and S2 is perhaps a little misleading in this sense as S1 is what is known in the trade as a generic file, mines clearly not being so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Thanks,
> Will you get a cel light with the cat removed, if you dont go back for a map tweak ?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question Simon, not sure. (I suspect so)
Click to expand...

Doh!
That would be a Bugga!
Why don't you let David know when you're next down and get some comparative data?


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Doh!
> That would be a Bugga!
> Why don't you let David know when you're next down and get some comparative data?


What would be a bugga? I suspect as I've already been given a S2 file that the CEL would not come on but I cannot be sure until I knock the cat out and see for myself. As the probe is still in place in the same location, it's not something I can say yes or no too for sure.

As to meeting David, are you suggesting racing on public roads :roll: If he wants to make a trip to Banbury to meet me (doubtful) then I have no problems with a 0-70mph comparison with him. Doesn't take the brains of an archbishop to work out an S-Tronic is quicker than a manual though :wink: Afterall, to date I have posted the quickest accelerating 0-100mph from any TTRS out there with video evidence backing up the feat too


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!
> That would be a Bugga!
> Why don't you let David know when you're next down and get some comparative data?
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a bugga? I suspect as I've already been given a S2 file that the CEL would not come on but I cannot be sure until I knock the cat out and see for myself. As the probe is still in place in the same location, it's not something I can say yes or no too for sure.
> 
> As to meeting David, are you suggesting racing on public roads :roll: If he wants to make a trip to Banbury to meet me (doubtful) then I have no problems with a 0-70mph comparison with him. Doesn't take the brains of an archbishop to work out an S-Tronic is quicker than a manual though :wink: Afterall, to date I have posted the quickest accelerating 0-100mph from any TTRS out there with video evidence backing up the feat too
Click to expand...

It would be a Bugga having to go back to Banbury... Chill mate... Wasn't having a pop!
Do you think it would a the S2 file even though you're running oem exhaust? Lucky if it is 

Wasn't suggesting racing at all, merely you two have compiled the most data. I've caught up with David several times and I know he'd be interested in having a look over your car.

Well done on your achievements, but the numbers are only a guide until verified on measuring equipment with other cars to see exactly where your car sits. For all any of us know you could have driven down a steep hill... And you have lots of those up there


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!
> That would be a Bugga!
> Why don't you let David know when you're next down and get some comparative data?
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a bugga? I suspect as I've already been given a S2 file that the CEL would not come on but I cannot be sure until I knock the cat out and see for myself. As the probe is still in place in the same location, it's not something I can say yes or no too for sure.
> 
> As to meeting David, are you suggesting racing on public roads :roll: If he wants to make a trip to Banbury to meet me (doubtful) then I have no problems with a 0-70mph comparison with him. Doesn't take the brains of an archbishop to work out an S-Tronic is quicker than a manual though :wink: Afterall, to date I have posted the quickest accelerating 0-100mph from any TTRS out there with video evidence backing up the feat too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a Bugga having to go back to Banbury... Chill mate... Wasn't having a pop!
> Do you think it would a the S2 file even though you're running oem exhaust? Lucky if it is
> 
> Wasn't suggesting racing at all, merely you two have compiled the most data. I've caught up with David several times and I know he'd be interested in having a look over your car.
> 
> Well done on your achievements, but the numbers are only a guide until verified on measuring equipment with other cars to see exactly where your car sits. For all any of us know you could have driven down a steep hill... And you have lots of those up there
Click to expand...

I was invoiced for a S2 file Jamie, I only quote S1 due to having no S2 hardware in place. Not 100% sure ref CEL if cat removed, if it did come on then I would be going down anyway for the S-Tronic tune so no big deal, it would just need a tweak as would the map. I have a wedding in Reading in November so it may all fit in nicely. With the cold weather too.

There are not many hills that will let you do standing start launches to 140mph, I'd have to run down the face of Ben Nevis :lol: All my runs carried out on the exact same bit of tarmac for comparison purposes to note improvements. I was at 12.06 back in April, currently at 11.86 in August, hoping to be down closer to 11 in November. I'll happily run against anyone at RAF Marham 30-130 for comparison purposes, my aim was always to match the hybrid big boys in this range so we'll see what happens. 410 cant actually be quicker than 500, can it? Is the DSG worth ''90hp'', who knows?


----------



## Mule

I will have mine mapped in a couple of weeks before going to the ring...Hopefully do some logging.


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> I will have mine mapped in a couple of weeks before going to the ring...Hopefully do some logging.


With a good cooler, a good exhaust system and I suspect a good tune that will keep EGT's in line, I think you're going to have a bit of an animal on your hands [smiley=cheers.gif]

Just ashame that you're a big heavy bugger ;-) You must be what 6'5? 18St? (110-115kgs?) Apologies if im way off the mark :lol:

Keep us updated though


----------



## Mule

6"4' and 135kgs....


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> 6"4' and 135kgs....


Haha was right enough, you are a man mountain. I think Jonny and Pov would be able to sit in an RS with 2 suitcases in the boot and still be lighter than you :lol:

Keep us updated though, how are you getting round the fuelling issue at 490? Are you needing WMI too?


----------



## jamiekip

Forgot you were going back for the stronic tune anyway 

216 meters to 100mph doesn't require Ben Nevis.
You really need to get a comparison or figures from independent timing gear to put it all to bed.
I'm not saying your telling porkies, just it will close the book on the matter


----------



## Mule

We havent had a chance to test it yet....currently we have 30 centimeters of standing water on the highways here in Denmark.... Its been raining for almost one week now. I cant do more than 120 mph on the motorway and thats not enough to push limits...



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6"4' and 135kgs....
> 
> 
> 
> Haha was right enough, you are a man mountain. I think Jonny and Pov would be able to sit in an RS with 2 suitcases in the boot and still be lighter than you :lol:
> 
> Keep us updated though, how are you getting round the fuelling issue at 490? Are you needing WMI too?
Click to expand...


----------



## TTRS_500

Haha Im 65kgs!

ishrs (stage 2 manual) and players (stock s-tronic) have had a play now and the manual car beats. s-tronic launches better (or should we say more consistent) but manual obviously quicker in gear. No idea what speeds they went up to for the manual to come back and win though.


----------



## Simon H

TTRS_500 said:


> Haha Im 65kgs!
> 
> ishrs (stage 2 manual) and players (stock s-tronic) have had a play now and the manual car beats. s-tronic launches better (or should we say more consistent) but manual obviously quicker in gear. No idea what speeds they went up to for the manual to come back and win though.


Pov,
But would you not expect the mapped manual stage 2 car, to beat the standard S-Tronic ?. I would have thought that would be expected ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS

I guess the S-tronic was probably in the lead to around 60mph, top end of 2nd and then once into 3rd, the more powerful manual pulled back a bit of ground, 4th gear, it then started eeking away beyond 100 and then 5th the difference being very noticeable.

As to be expected Simon for sure, their 0-100's I suspect would have been very close though. The manual needs to be launched hard and flat shifted so requires 100% effort and concentration, the S-Tronic, well sit back, have a cup of tea and let the box do all the work, 10% effort in comparison so much easier to do time and time again.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> the S-Tronic, well sit back, have a cup of tea and let the box do all the work, 10% effort in comparison so much easier to do time and time again.


 :? Exactly why I'm not a fan


----------



## jonnyc

jamiekip said:


> :? Exactly why I'm not a fan


I must be getting old.. I loved my ED30 with DSG and looking at an S-Tronic RS this weekend


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> :? Exactly why I'm not a fan
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old.. I loved my ED30 with DSG and looking at an S-Tronic RS this weekend
Click to expand...

Can't wait for that JC, 10's for sure with a bit of BT horsepower. Good stuff though, a new project for you and takes the TTRS to the next level.

GTR what, :lol:

Keep us updated.


----------



## jamiekip

jonnyc said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> :? Exactly why I'm not a fan
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old.. I loved my ED30 with DSG and looking at an S-Tronic RS this weekend
Click to expand...

  :lol: 
I've never ever got on with them tbh.... though this could become a bit of a battle then


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> :? Exactly why I'm not a fan
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old.. I loved my ED30 with DSG and looking at an S-Tronic RS this weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> I've never ever got on with them tbh.... though this could become a bit of a battle then
Click to expand...

I think there are about 4 or 5 of us now that have switched. JC will take the car much further than I can/would so a big thumbs up, I can really see and believe an S-tronic RS in the 10's at some point in the next year.

Come on Jamie, peer pressure, you know you want too :wink: Like JC, you've got a lot of transferrable goodies. The box in manual mode can be fun, although granted still not as much as the proper manual.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> I think there are about 4 or 5 of us now that have switched. JC will take the car much further than I can/would so a big thumbs up, I can really see and believe an S-tronic RS in the 10's at some point in the next year.
> 
> Come on Jamie, peer pressure, you know you want too :wink: Like JC, you've got a lot of transferrable goodies. The box in manual mode can be fun, although granted still not as much as the proper manual.


Never... though the S4 _maybe_ ordered in stronic... but only to keep it down a tax band :lol:


----------



## moncler1

Mule said:


> 6"4' and 135kgs....


Are you trying to climb that rock, or pull it over Mule?

I don't think I like you in tight crotch straps. That dress looked better :wink:


----------



## Mule

When very fit I did a lot of climbing....my 4 year old son is on the other end of the rope 

And the only dress I see is my secretarys....but its very small and almost not noticable....very disappointing!


moncler1 said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6"4' and 135kgs....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to climb that rock, or pull it over Mule?
> 
> I don't think I like you in tight crotch straps. That dress looked better :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## TTRS_500

you will never beat a equally modded GTR in a straight line. I think a stage 2 s-tronic car will match waynes 530hp 996 TT, and a hybrid s-tronic to slot in between the blue porka and the mental yellow evo thats on youtube. The GTR with light fettling will still be infront of them all. The only way to beat the GTR is a 997 TT PDK


----------



## W7 PMC

Mule said:


> I will have mine mapped in a couple of weeks before going to the ring...Hopefully do some logging.


When are you over? Should be there myself the 1st weekend of Sept


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> you will never beat a equally modded GTR in a straight line. I think a stage 2 s-tronic car will match waynes 530hp 996 TT, and a hybrid s-tronic to slot in between the blue porka and the mental yellow evo thats on youtube. The GTR with light fettling will still be infront of them all. The only way to beat the GTR is a 997 TT PDK


997 Turbo S (perhaps) but that would be a stock MY11 GT-R :lol:


----------



## mrdemon

997 turbo S does 0-100 in 6.7 seconds book time and people have gone faster

0-200 kph is 9.8 2012 GTR is over 11

so you are going to need more than a stock GTR to match that.


----------



## Mule

2-4 sept 



W7 PMC said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have mine mapped in a couple of weeks before going to the ring...Hopefully do some logging.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you over? Should be there myself the 1st weekend of Sept
Click to expand...


----------



## TTRS_500

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will never beat a equally modded GTR in a straight line. I think a stage 2 s-tronic car will match waynes 530hp 996 TT, and a hybrid s-tronic to slot in between the blue porka and the mental yellow evo thats on youtube. The GTR with light fettling will still be infront of them all. The only way to beat the GTR is a 997 TT PDK
> 
> 
> 
> 997 Turbo S (perhaps) but that would be a stock MY11 GT-R :lol:
Click to expand...

Ive seen stock 997 turbo pdk non s beat tuned gen1 gtrs


----------



## W7 PMC

Mule said:


> 2-4 sept
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have mine mapped in a couple of weeks before going to the ring...Hopefully do some logging.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you over? Should be there myself the 1st weekend of Sept
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Awesome, drop me a PM with your number as should be playing out at the same time


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> 997 turbo S does 0-100 in 6.7 seconds book time and people have gone faster
> 
> 0-200 kph is 9.8 2012 GTR is over 11
> 
> so you are going to need more than a stock GTR to match that.


Maybe it's just not as quick around corners then :lol:

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/porsche ... rbo_s.html


----------



## TTRS_500

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 997 turbo S does 0-100 in 6.7 seconds book time and people have gone faster
> 
> 0-200 kph is 9.8 2012 GTR is over 11
> 
> so you are going to need more than a stock GTR to match that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just not as quick around corners then :lol:
> 
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/porsche ... rbo_s.html
Click to expand...

 :lol:

quoting these mythical nissan GTR laptimes that no one independent has gotten anywhere close to matching


----------



## Mule

Exactly David!

Maybe its just not something you can buy off the shelf?? But at least they took 3 full days to prepare the cars for the Nordschleife time attack!


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 997 turbo S does 0-100 in 6.7 seconds book time and people have gone faster
> 
> 0-200 kph is 9.8 2012 GTR is over 11
> 
> so you are going to need more than a stock GTR to match that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just not as quick around corners then :lol:
> 
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/porsche ... rbo_s.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> quoting these mythical nissan GTR laptimes that no one independent has gotten anywhere close to matching
Click to expand...

So because you don't like the plain & simple facts they are now mythical? you are a funny chap :lol: Pretty sure most times (excluding the Nordschleife) are fully independent by the motoring press.

Given the importance of the magical Nordschleife times to all mfctrs, I think you'll find all spend time setting their cars up for the perfect lap & Nissan are no different to any other performance car Mfctr.

As an aside


----------



## W7 PMC

Mule said:


> Exactly David!
> 
> Maybe its just not something you can buy off the shelf?? But at least they took 3 full days to prepare the cars for the Nordschleife time attack!


Just like most other car mfctrs do & many now have testing facilities within spitting distance of the track 

I do find it amusing that if folk don't like facts then they become mythical :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

There are quite a few conspiracy theories out there in regards to the GTR Nurburgring lap time, google is your friend..

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2008/0 ... ap-record/
http://www.carsguide.com.au/site/news-a ... urburgring

Turbo S is an animal, 0-200km/h in 9.8secs


----------



## TTRS_500

The pre production brand spanking next gen 911 (991) carrera s has lapped the 'ring in 7mins 40 secs. The GTR will be getting spanked all over again by porsche


----------



## BossFox

I have been considering a Nissan GTR and also the TT-RS among a few other cars...

On the test drive the GTR was absolutely awesome. But it made me realise that 99.9% of the time I don't need that capability.

So overall at £22k cheaper (with my options and dealer discount) I've gone for a TT-RS S-tronic. Put the order in this morning.

Overall it's more "bang per buck" for my use and I don't need a remortgage to buy it. I hate PCP deals as the interest payable is horrendous due to paying on the ballon for the whole term, and this was the only way I'd get near a 2011 GTR.

So TT-RS and not being poor it is... 8) I've gone for what suits me.

I still like the GTR, but for cost to buy and runnng costs the TT-RS seems the better bet to me for daily use and occasional fun.
I know if I went for the GTR it'd have to be a 2009 and I'd open the garage each time and worry what it was costing me in, tyres, servicing, warranty due to expire... and know how much better the 2011 model is. I have driven both.


----------



## LEO-RS

BossFox said:


> I have been considering a Nissan GTR and also the TT-RS among a few other cars...
> 
> On the test drive the GTR was absolutely awesome. But it made me realise that 99.9% of the time I don't need that capability.
> 
> So overall at £22k cheaper (with my options and dealer discount) I've gone for a TT-RS S-tronic. Put the order in this morning.
> 
> Overall it's more "bang per buck" for my use and I don't need a remortgage to buy it. I hate PCP deals as the interest payable is horrendous due to paying on the ballon for the whole term, and this was the only way I'd get near a 2011 GTR.
> 
> So TT-RS and not being poor it is... 8) I've gone for what suits me.
> 
> I still like the GTR, but for cost to buy and runnng costs the TT-RS seems the better bet to me for daily use and occasional fun.
> I know if I went for the GTR it'd have to be a 2009 and I'd open the garage each time and worry what it was costing me in, tyres, servicing, warranty due to expire... and know how much better the 2011 model is. I have driven both.


Good man, I share your thinking. I also thought about going down the GTR path but it's too big and brash for me and I'd be chucking away money with the amount of mileage I do per year. The price of everything nowadays is going through the roof, yesterday it was a 9% increase on my nursery bills, today, I woke with a letter saying Gas and Electricity are going to rocket by 18% from the start of next month  The last thing I need is a car that is burning money for fun. I estimated I would spend upto 2.5x more running a GTR over a TTRS considering fuel/tax/insurance and servicing/tyres costs so for me it was definitely the right move. A tuned GTR is no doubt very quick, it will get to 100 in less than 7secs but you're only going to be looking out for those blue lights a little sooner :lol: The TTRS is the next best thing.

The S-Tronic is a gem, you'll love it


----------



## BossFox

Once it's run in I'll be asking you about some tweaks...

Say what, 5000 miles?


----------



## LEO-RS

BossFox said:


> Once it's run in I'll be asking you about some tweaks...
> 
> Say what, 5000 miles?


I'd say about 1500-2000 :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

I have an OEM downpipe coming so I'll soon be fully catless 

I spoke to the owners of the old RAF Edzell base yesterday and it is now looking promising for a 30-130 event. Im trying my best to get something for us Northeners, Marham and Bruntingthorpe being far too far down for us.

Watch this space.


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> The pre production brand spanking next gen 911 (991) carrera s has lapped the 'ring in 7mins 40 secs. The GTR will be getting spanked all over again by porsche


Cool & I'd expect no less as they have a huge testing facility there so get far more Ring time than Nissan could ever hope for. That said it's still slower & the car CS will likely be £10k more expensive.

Do you not think it's likely that the next Gen of GT-R will be quicker still :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> BossFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been considering a Nissan GTR and also the TT-RS among a few other cars...
> 
> On the test drive the GTR was absolutely awesome. But it made me realise that 99.9% of the time I don't need that capability.
> 
> So overall at £22k cheaper (with my options and dealer discount) I've gone for a TT-RS S-tronic. Put the order in this morning.
> 
> Overall it's more "bang per buck" for my use and I don't need a remortgage to buy it. I hate PCP deals as the interest payable is horrendous due to paying on the ballon for the whole term, and this was the only way I'd get near a 2011 GTR.
> 
> So TT-RS and not being poor it is... 8) I've gone for what suits me.
> 
> I still like the GTR, but for cost to buy and runnng costs the TT-RS seems the better bet to me for daily use and occasional fun.
> 
> I know if I went for the GTR it'd have to be a 2009 and I'd open the garage each time and worry what it was costing me in, tyres, servicing, warranty due to expire... and know how much better the 2011 model is. I have driven both.
> 
> 
> 
> Good man, I share your thinking. I also thought about going down the GTR path but it's too big and brash for me and I'd be chucking away money with the amount of mileage I do per year. The price of everything nowadays is going through the roof, yesterday it was a 9% increase on my nursery bills, today, I woke with a letter saying Gas and Electricity are going to rocket
> by 18% from the start of next month  The last thing I need is a car that is burning money for fun. I estimated I would spend upto 2.5x more running a GTR over a TTRS considering fuel/tax/insurance and servicing/tyres costs so for me it was definitely the right move. A tuned GTR is no doubt very quick, it will get to 100 in less than 7secs but you're only going to be looking out for those blue lights a little sooner :lol: The TTRS is the next best thing.
> 
> The S-Tronic is a gem, you'll love it
Click to expand...

Valid points & base to base the GT-R is also £20k more expensive to buy. Nissan have raised the service intervals for the new model to £9k miles & they also now offer a 3yr servicing package.

You'll likely not find a GT-R owner who didn't hope that running costs were a little lower but i doubt it's a big part of the decision criteria & is no more & in many cases less than it's counterparts.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> There are quite a few conspiracy theories out there in regards to the GTR Nurburgring lap time, google is your friend..
> 
> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2008/0 ... ap-record/
> http://www.carsguide.com.au/site/news-a ... urburgring
> 
> Turbo S is an animal, 0-200km/h in 9.8secs


Everyone has theories. Laid to rest though given all the other times & speeds out there on other tracks etc.

For Nissan (as well as other mfctrs) it's an important benchmark, I'm more interested in how long it takes me to get round there in a couple of weeks.

The suspension alteration is a standard feature on the GT-R as it has a track setting that a dealer can apply before a track day.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mule said:


> 2-4 sept
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have mine mapped in a couple of weeks before going to the ring...Hopefully do some logging.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you over? Should be there myself the 1st weekend of Sept
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You in TTRS & if so what model & tune?


----------



## mrdemon

quote
"You in TTRS & if so what model "

that will be a TTRS model then :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> quote
> "You in TTRS & if so what model "
> 
> that will be a TTRS model then :lol:


I suspect he means manual or S-Tronic,

Paul, Mule should have a hybrid turbo 500bhp manual, if you guys are there at the same time, it would make a cracking video, Mule knows his way around the ring.


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> quote
> "You in TTRS & if so what model "
> 
> that will be a TTRS model then :lol:


I think my question was obvious enough, even for the simplest of folk :lol:

As answered above, Manual or S-Tronic? :-*


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote
> "You in TTRS & if so what model "
> 
> that will be a TTRS model then :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect he means manual or S-Tronic,
> 
> Paul, Mule should have a hybrid turbo 500bhp manual, if you guys are there at the same time, it would make a cracking video, Mule knows his way around the ring.
Click to expand...

Maybe the question wasn't obvious enough for mrdemon [smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers, that's what I wanted to know. Defo want to see his motor & could have a few runs


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy said:


> I have an OEM downpipe coming so I'll soon be fully catless
> 
> I spoke to the owners of the old RAF Edzell base yesterday and it is now looking promising for a 30-130 event. Im trying my best to get something for us Northeners, Marham and Bruntingthorpe being far too far down for us.
> 
> Watch this space.


Mitchy,
have you gone de-CAT yet? Want a view from you once done.


----------



## Mule

Hopefully mapping the car this week. (hopefully) Depending on weather and conditions.

Would be great to have onboard cams  Looking forward to seeing the GT-R in action.


----------



## LEO-RS

996cab said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an OEM downpipe coming so I'll soon be fully catless
> 
> I spoke to the owners of the old RAF Edzell base yesterday and it is now looking promising for a 30-130 event. Im trying my best to get something for us Northeners, Marham and Bruntingthorpe being far too far down for us.
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy,
> have you gone de-CAT yet? Want a view from you once done.
Click to expand...

Downpipe will be with me tomorrow, I'll knock the cat out over the weekend but I probably won't fit it for a month or 2 yet. Waiting on MRC releasing an S tronic box tune and whilst I'm down there getting that done I'll get the map tweaked for the decat. Not 100% sure if I'll get the CEL come on hence the wait.

I'm sure it will sound fab though


----------



## W7 PMC

Mule said:


> Hopefully mapping the car this week. (hopefully) Depending on weather and conditions.
> 
> Would be great to have onboard cams  Looking forward to seeing the GT-R in action.


Please drop me a line as would relish swapping pax laps? Will only know crossing times etc. in the next few days, but should be there for most of Sat 3rd & all of Sun 4th


----------



## Mule

Done 



W7 PMC said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully mapping the car this week. (hopefully) Depending on weather and conditions.
> 
> Would be great to have onboard cams  Looking forward to seeing the GT-R in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Please drop me a line as would relish swapping pax laps? Will only know crossing times etc. in the next few days, but should be there for most of Sat 3rd & all of Sun 4th
Click to expand...


----------



## W7 PMC

Mule said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully mapping the car this week. (hopefully) Depending on weather and conditions.
> 
> Would be great to have onboard cams  Looking forward to seeing the GT-R in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Please drop me a line as would relish swapping pax laps? Will only know crossing times etc. in the next few days, but should be there for most of Sat 3rd & all of Sun 4th
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cheers & replied


----------



## Mule

I need you to do some logs Mitchy....

001-1 Engine speed
003-2 Intake Air Mass
020-1 Timing pulls - Cyl1
020-2 Timing pulls - Cyl2
020-3 Timing pulls - Cyl3
020-4 Timing pulls - Cyl4
021-1 Timing pulls - Cyl5
031-1 Lambda (specified)
031-2 Lambda (actual)
114-1 Engine load - specified
114-3 Engine load - actual
114-4 N75
115-3 Boost - specified
115-4 Boost - actual
141-4 Railpressure - actual

The reason is that after extensive logging of the car, I would imagine that your earlier EGT problems are caused by a Lambda 0,99 value in "is" and the logs you have done shows "specified" lambda values. Thats whats causing the extreme EGT temps. you had earlier...

Pls post in excel file format so I can see them.


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> I need you to do some logs Mitchy....
> 
> 001-1 Engine speed
> 003-2 Intake Air Mass
> 020-1 Timing pulls - Cyl1
> 020-2 Timing pulls - Cyl2
> 020-3 Timing pulls - Cyl3
> 020-4 Timing pulls - Cyl4
> 021-1 Timing pulls - Cyl5
> 031-1 Lambda (specified)
> 031-2 Lambda (actual)
> 114-1 Engine load - specified
> 114-3 Engine load - actual
> 114-4 N75
> 115-3 Boost - specified
> 115-4 Boost - actual
> 141-4 Railpressure - actual
> 
> The reason is that after extensive logging of the car, I would imagine that your earlier EGT problems are caused by a Lambda 0,99 value in "is" and the logs you have done shows "specified" lambda values. Thats whats causing the extreme EGT temps. you had earlier...
> 
> Pls post in excel file format so I can see them.


Mule, you should not be seeing 0.99 lambda on WOT, mine generally sits around 0.8-0.83 requested (specified) and actual, this keeps AFR in the sweet spot. Any leaner and your EGT's will jump, any richer and you will lose performance.

I'll try and do some logs when I can.


----------



## Mule

Thx 

4th gear from as low as possible.

And i dont have EGT issues. 8) I have had problems with the speed of the turbo due to lower boost and lots of cool air...



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need you to do some logs Mitchy....
> 
> 001-1 Engine speed
> 003-2 Intake Air Mass
> 020-1 Timing pulls - Cyl1
> 020-2 Timing pulls - Cyl2
> 020-3 Timing pulls - Cyl3
> 020-4 Timing pulls - Cyl4
> 021-1 Timing pulls - Cyl5
> 031-1 Lambda (specified)
> 031-2 Lambda (actual)
> 114-1 Engine load - specified
> 114-3 Engine load - actual
> 114-4 N75
> 115-3 Boost - specified
> 115-4 Boost - actual
> 141-4 Railpressure - actual
> 
> The reason is that after extensive logging of the car, I would imagine that your earlier EGT problems are caused by a Lambda 0,99 value in "is" and the logs you have done shows "specified" lambda values. Thats whats causing the extreme EGT temps. you had earlier...
> 
> Pls post in excel file format so I can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Mule, you should not be seeing 0.99 lambda on WOT, mine generally sits around 0.8-0.83 requested (specified) and actual, this keeps AFR in the sweet spot. Any leaner and your EGT's will jump, any richer and you will lose performance.
> 
> I'll try and do some logs when I can.
Click to expand...


----------



## LEO-RS

One for the chaps who seem to think I'm driving the car down the face of Ben Nevis :lol: I took part in my 1st quarter mile day at Crail today, (Yes, I'm finished and home already, too bloody warm)

This was an organised get together like the last event that I posted a few pages back. I was grouped in Class 1 with....

TVR Sagaris (Tuned 455bhp/1080kg) PWR of 421bhp/ton
Dodge Viper (Supercharged 650bhp/1600kg) PWR of 406bhp/ton
TVR 4.5 Cerbera (415bhp/1100kg) PWR of 377bhp/ton
Porsche 996TTS (DMS tune to 530bhp/1540kg) PWR of 344bhp/ton
Porsche GT3 ( MY11 car so 435bhp/1395kg) PWR of 312bhp/ton
And then my TTRS..(410bhp/1475kg) PWR of 278bhp/ton

The Viper blew a diff yesterday so failed to show today. There were 4 groups, the next being a load of TVR's, Tuscans, 350c etc, Group 3 was where Richy was in his TTS, Focus RS etc, and then Group 4 being a few of the slower typed cars.

Anyway, on paper I shouldn't have stood a chance, heavily outgunned in power by the other cars, but guess who won it :wink:

Excuses of the day....

My car is only Stage 1,
It is barely run in
Tyre Pressures, 38 F, 32 R (The drag queens run low 20psi for traction)
Ambient temp = 22.5c
Headwind, yep, its on the coast with the North Sea blowing onto the track, 10mph at least.
Finally, the launch surface :roll: If any of you guys do not believe me, google Crail 1/4m launch surface.

Think that's about as many excuses I can come up with, oh, nope, tyres are Michelin PS2. Times today were apparently slower than usual, a 750bhp GTR R33 which usually posts 10.5-10.7 was today posting 11.1-11.3 so conditions were definitely not the best. To be expected middle of August to be fair but never the less, here goes.....

I had 10 races, launched the car 10 times with no mechanical hiccups, no warning lights, and every single run was sub 12secs. The car was heatsoaking for sure but still all 10 runs were 11.x The terminal speeds started getting slower and slower though. For those that say I needed to do it in a controlled environment, you were right and well I have done now 

My quickest run of the day was officially 11.76 @ 118.4mph with a 1.8 60ft time.

I've not had a look at the vbox graphs yet, but the car was definitely not as brutal off the line as it has been on my private test track. On my vbox display, best 0-60 was 3.6, best 100 was 8.2.The car was squirming and again short shifting into 2nd, I noticed this on every run, the box was shifting anywhere from 5500-6000, but certainly nowhere near hitting 6800 1st gear as it should do. I need to get this looked at, really really annoying, it must be linked with traction or temperature.

I actually had a run against the 750bhp R33 GTR and beat it, I was ahead until mid way through 3rd, he started inching ahead about 75 and then he must have missed a gear as he then dropped way back. On the next run he was posting 11.1 so I just got lucky that time. The only thing to beat me was a bike that posted a 10.x 140mph terminal.

All my runs will be displayed tonight on the crail raceway website so it's there in black and white...

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/dragstrip.php

Overall though Im happy. Considering the conditions and tune of car, 11.76 is not too shabby. Yes, it's a little slower than JC's 11.61 best but not far off to be honest and I suspect he is mananging 1.6 60ft times on launch where the best I can do is 1.8

(My on road Vbox best 1/4m was 11.65, so I've pretty much replicated this officially :-* )

Decat coming next and I will run it again in October when it's cooler. The launch surface is always going to be shabby and there's always going to be a headwind coming from the North sea but the car definitely has an 11.5 in it. I'm sure of it.

Porka 996TTS with 530hp was running around 12.2, GT3 around 12.6, TVR's wheelspinning, high 12's. Unfortunately the Viper was a no show, I think I would have felt confident.


----------



## Mule

VERY NICE!!


----------



## caney

Unbelievable 1/4 mile time for only 410 bhp! Do you have a cup of coffee and read the paper whilst the car does the 1/4 mile  i love the fact when you had a manual you often stated that 1/4 miling wasn't your thing now you can't get enough of it lol.just goes to show the difference that stronic box makes though,you'd probably do a 10 with 500bhp.


----------



## LEO-RS

caney said:


> Unbelievable 1/4 mile time for only 410 bhp! Do you have a cup of coffee and read the paper whilst the car does the 1/4 mile  i love the fact when you had a manual you often stated that 1/4 miling wasn't your thing now you can't get enough of it lol.just goes to show the difference that stronic box makes though,you'd probably do a 10 with 500bhp.


The problem with my manual car was bogging down Caney and hence why I was not a fan of standing start,it requires 110% concentration and effort, some say it's not, but launching cleanly is a very hard skill to master.

I dont need to worry about that with S-Tronic though to be fair, 10% concentration and effort. I beat a stripped out 750bhp GTR off the line, so so easy with LC :lol:

500bhp in an S-tronic has 10's written all over it yes. Everybody I spoke to today who asked about the horsepower output were flabbergasted that it only had an ECU S1 tune upping it to 410hp. 1 guy even asked where the nitrous bottle was :lol:

A decat and cooler inlets will definitely help me when I go back in October so cant wait now, not going to stop until I hit that 11.5 :lol: My car was running with full interior today too.


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable 1/4 mile time for only 410 bhp! Do you have a cup of coffee and read the paper whilst the car does the 1/4 mile  i love the fact when you had a manual you often stated that 1/4 miling wasn't your thing now you can't get enough of it lol.just goes to show the difference that stronic box makes though,you'd probably do a 10 with 500bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with my manual car was bogging down Caney and hence why I was not a fan of standing start,it requires 110% concentration and effort, some say it's not, but launching cleanly is a very hard skill to master.
> 
> I dont need to worry about that with S-Tronic though to be fair, 10% concentration and effort.
> 
> 500bhp in an S-tronic has 10's written all over it yes. Everybody I spoke to today who asked about the horsepower output were flabbergasted that it only had an ECU S1 tune upping it to 410hp.
> 
> A decat and cooler inlets will definitely help me when I go back in October so cant wait now, not going to stop until I hit that 11.5 :lol: My car was running with full interior today too.
Click to expand...

Well its incredible that its doing this with just a remap! I need to buy one and let the wife use it during the week then i can bang out 11 sec i/4's for fun at the weekend


----------



## mad chemist

Mitchy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable 1/4 mile time for only 410 bhp! Do you have a cup of coffee and read the paper whilst the car does the 1/4 mile  i love the fact when you had a manual you often stated that 1/4 miling wasn't your thing now you can't get enough of it lol.just goes to show the difference that stronic box makes though,you'd probably do a 10 with 500bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with my manual car was bogging down Caney and hence why I was not a fan of standing start,it requires 110% concentration and effort, some say it's not, but launching cleanly is a very hard skill to master.
> 
> I dont need to worry about that with S-Tronic though to be fair, 10% concentration and effort. I beat a stripped out 750bhp GTR off the line, so so easy with LC :lol:
> 
> 500bhp in an S-tronic has 10's written all over it yes. Everybody I spoke to today who asked about the horsepower output were flabbergasted that it only had an ECU S1 tune upping it to 410hp. 1 guy even asked where the nitrous bottle was :lol:
> 
> A decat and cooler inlets will definitely help me when I go back in October so cant wait now, not going to stop until I hit that 11.5 :lol: My car was running with full interior today too.
Click to expand...

Nice one Mitchy,

You have an amazing car with an amazing gearbox, not forgetting the amazing MRC tune!! 

Mad.


----------



## mrdemon

I hope it shuts a few people up 

the 4 or 5 doubters were getting boring here and on VAGOC


----------



## jamiekip

Good Stuff Mitchy.
Thank god for independent times 
Mrd... You were doubting his times too when chatting with me, so don't come over all holier than thou ffs lol

So S2 and gearbox tune... How much more do you see that helping you're Crail times???


----------



## LEO-RS

I'd love to do an 11.49 Jamie, that's the aim.

Decat downpipe and tweak, S-tronic tune so its not short shifting 1-2 and lower ambients, im sure ill find 0.27secs out of that. Well fingers crossed anyway. Not convinced on my tyre pressures, so many people tell me lower is better for 1/4m but I see it as a gain low down but a loss top end so it's a fine balance I think. 60ft time is the way to assess this and mines were 1.80 which is mediocre, I'm sure JC has managed a 1.60 at York but then again he launches at 6000, the S-tronic launches at 3200 so it's difficult to assess my launches just now.

If JC goes ahead with an S-Tronic car, I'm sure he would get it into the 10's no probs. It surprised a lot of people today and thats what I love about it, so so under rated. Looking at the PWR figures posted above, I should have been bottom of that group. Bhp as low as possible, times as quick as possible, far more impressive.

Even got myself a trophy, best in class 8) The Crail website should be updated tonight, gives breakdowns of all the runs. Very consistent though, 10 x 1/4m runs all within 0.2secs of each other, even with major heatsoak.

At least I have an official time now and something to try and beat in the future


----------



## moncler1

Well done for getting out and doing it at a strip mitchy, you should be getting commission from MRC, I bet there's a queue at their workshop every morning now. :lol:

(Well said Jamie  ).


----------



## Mule

Logs Mitchy


----------



## LEO-RS

moncler1 said:


> Well done for getting out and doing it at a strip mitchy, you should be getting commission from MRC, I bet there's a queue at their workshop every morning now. :lol:
> 
> (Well said Jamie  ).


Cheers Rob, I think they are mapping quite a few just now, haha, ill mention it to them :lol:

Mule, it will be Wednesday evening/Thursday morning before I get the chance to do it. I'll send you the file shortly after. (I've been meaning to get some logs for a while for personal reference so will definitely do it)


----------



## LEO-RS

Times are up for anyone that is interested..

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/dragstrip.php


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable 1/4 mile time for only 410 bhp! Do you have a cup of coffee and read the paper whilst the car does the 1/4 mile  i love the fact when you had a manual you often stated that 1/4 miling wasn't your thing now you can't get enough of it lol.just goes to show the difference that stronic box makes though,you'd probably do a 10 with 500bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with my manual car was bogging down Caney and hence why I was not a fan of standing start,it requires 110% concentration and effort, some say it's not, but launching cleanly is a very hard skill to master.
> 
> I dont need to worry about that with S-Tronic though to be fair, 10% concentration and effort. I beat a stripped out 750bhp GTR off the line, so so easy with LC :lol:
> 
> 500bhp in an S-tronic has 10's written all over it yes. Everybody I spoke to today who asked about the horsepower output were flabbergasted that it only had an ECU S1 tune upping it to 410hp. 1 guy even asked where the nitrous bottle was :lol:
> 
> A decat and cooler inlets will definitely help me when I go back in October so cant wait now, not going to stop until I hit that 11.5 :lol: My car was running with full interior today too.
Click to expand...

Good result Mitchy. 8)

You mention a GT-R but are you refering to a Skyline? Nissan only started branding the Nissan GT-R with the R35 (current model), all previous incarnations were branded as Skylines (although they do have a GT-R badge). Nissan dropped the Skyline brand name with the R34 & started to use the GT-R brand name on the R35 as this was the 1st car they manufactured for global markets.

Is the Skyline/GT-R you make reference to the same one that was doing mid 10's at Crail?

Stock GT-R time i spotted is 11.7 for a 2007 model (less power & different launch settings to the cars Nissan sold in the UK)
http://www.torquestats.com/index.php?pid=mph250
Stock GT-R time i spotted is 11.3 for a 2008 model (this is the EDM model which in the UK equates to 09 & 10MY cars.
http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r.html
Stock GT-R time i spotted is 11.1 for a 2011 model
http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_2011.html

Still an excellent result for the TTRS & i bet in did indeed surprise a few other runners.


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable 1/4 mile time for only 410 bhp! Do you have a cup of coffee and read the paper whilst the car does the 1/4 mile  i love the fact when you had a manual you often stated that 1/4 miling wasn't your thing now you can't get enough of it lol.just goes to show the difference that stronic box makes though,you'd probably do a 10 with 500bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with my manual car was bogging down Caney and hence why I was not a fan of standing start,it requires 110% concentration and effort, some say it's not, but launching cleanly is a very hard skill to master.
> 
> I dont need to worry about that with S-Tronic though to be fair, 10% concentration and effort. I beat a stripped out 750bhp GTR off the line, so so easy with LC :lol:
> 
> 500bhp in an S-tronic has 10's written all over it yes. Everybody I spoke to today who asked about the horsepower output were flabbergasted that it only had an ECU S1 tune upping it to 410hp. 1 guy even asked where the nitrous bottle was :lol:
> 
> A decat and cooler inlets will definitely help me when I go back in October so cant wait now, not going to stop until I hit that 11.5 :lol: My car was running with full interior today too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good result Mitchy. 8)
> 
> You mention a GT-R but are you refering to a Skyline? Nissan only started branding the Nissan GT-R with the R35 (current model), all previous incarnations were branded as Skylines (although they do have a GT-R badge). Nissan dropped the Skyline brand name with the R34 & started to use the GT-R brand name on the R35 as this was the 1st car they manufactured for global markets.
> 
> Is the Skyline/GT-R you make reference to the same one that was doing mid 10's at Crail?
> 
> Stock GT-R time i spotted is 11.7 for a 2007 model (less power & different launch settings to the cars Nissan sold in the UK)
> http://www.torquestats.com/index.php?pid=mph250
> Stock GT-R time i spotted is 11.3 for a 2008 model (this is the EDM model which in the UK equates to 09 & 10MY cars.
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r.html
> Stock GT-R time i spotted is 11.1 for a 2011 model
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_2011.html
> 
> Still an excellent result for the TTRS & i bet in did indeed surprise a few other runners.
Click to expand...

Bad terminology from me there, the Skyline I referenced to is this chap...http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/showdrag.php?ID=27

This was a stripped out R33 running 750. I did notice though that his times started improving later on in the day, 10.5 in the end. There is a GTR listed so I take it this is an R35.. http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/showdrag.php?ID=57

I never spotted the GTR, was away home by then but I'd imagine to run a 10.5 he must have been running 650+

If memory serves me correctly, the quickest stock MY09/10 GTR in the UK has done an 11.7, the 11.3 comes from the US of A where for some unknown reason they always appear to be a little quicker. I got this info from a very well respected member of GTROC (JB) but never the less, very quick times indeed. The MY11 car will for sure post low 11's 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

Will try to find out who owned the GT-R that posted mid 10's. 

Some odd data on those Crail times?? Expect the main data being 1/4 time & speed are correct but some very odd RT's.

I'm led to believe that my info was correct, the 11.7 was a 2007 car so could have been Japan or US, the 11.3 was an EDM car (same as a UK MY09/MY10) & the 11.1 is the new MY11. I doubt very much the US times would be quicker than UK times/speeds given their GT-R's run on lower Octane fuel & thus are normally a tad slower.

That said i can't be positive as the info is like most data, off the Web. Who's JB?


----------



## W7 PMC

That was easy.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142664-faste ... t-r-3.html

Will find out what power & torque he's running, but if on stock turbos it's likely to be between 650-700bhp.


----------



## LEO-RS

Paul, you can sit on the line for as long as you want whilst the lights are green.Timing only starts when you break the beam, reaction time however is started as soon as they move from red. There's no need to go just because the light turns green. Of course, it's more interesting though as it then turns into a race with the car in the next lane should he do the same.

JB is John Banks, Username Thistle on GTROC, I remember him posting said information on anoter site, although it may well be out of date now. US 95 I believe is UK 98/99 so no difference in fuel quality I don't think. US vs UK drag times is a whole new discussion though.

Perhaps you can ask over on your forum? I may well be wrong ref times, I'd be genuinely interested in best UK times from various stages of tune GTR wise.

Anyway all fun, those cars doing mid 10 are in completely different leagues. Veyron I think is 10.5 so shows you just how quick these things are.


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy, great day mate, your car is amazing!! The launch is brutal !!! I've put today's video on my YouTube channel, pissed off with my 1/4 mile times :-( I'm going to send superchips my data log to see if it's the dump valve loosing boost. On a positive note I beat most cars on the time attack circuit including the 997 GT3 !! I managed a 1.04 with the traction control off, 4 wheel power sliding , scary stuff but exciting.

See you next time ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS

Good stuff Richy, ashame about your leaky valve but looks like you still won your group anyway 

Some good footage you have there


----------



## V6RUL

Mitchy, seeing as though you seem to be turning into a sprinter have you considered a CC over an FMIC as the CC keeps the temps more consistent whereas the FMIC will be suffering from heat soak.
There is also CO2 starting to appear on the forum to keep the temps down.
Steve


----------



## ved789

Wow....

This is an amazing time time.
Well done.


----------



## LEO-RS

Video here that Richy compiled...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udgU95Br ... ideo_title

1st clip against Richy in his TTS
2nd clip against 996TTS (listen to the commentator :lol: )
3rd clip against Focus RS
4th clip against a bike


----------



## richywiseman

Mitchy said:


> Video here that Richy compiled...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udgU95Br ... ideo_title
> 
> 1st clip against Richy in his TTS
> 2nd clip against 996TTS (listen to the commentator :lol: )
> 3rd clip against Focus RS
> 4th clip against a bike


"My money is on the Porsche" !!!!! Brilliant !!! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Paul, you can sit on the line for as long as you want whilst the lights are green.Timing only starts when you break the beam, reaction time however is started as soon as they move from red. There's no need to go just because the light turns green. Of course, it's more interesting though as it then turns into a race with the car in the next lane should he do the same.
> 
> JB is John Banks, Username Thistle on GTROC, I remember him posting said information on anoter site, although it may well be out of date now. US 95 I believe is UK 98/99 so no difference in fuel quality I don't think. US vs UK drag times is a whole new discussion though.
> 
> Perhaps you can ask over on your forum? I may well be wrong ref times, I'd be genuinely interested in best UK times from various stages of tune GTR wise.
> 
> Anyway all fun, those cars doing mid 10 are in completely different leagues. Veyron I think is 10.5 so shows you just how quick these things are.


I do know John, he writes the code for GTC Custom Tunes (CoBB) so many UK cars are running his maps 

Never done a drag strip so didn't realise you could stay on the line when green, makes some sense though but agree i'd rather the head to head race which is what also happens at VMAX.

May have a go at one next year as i'm sure a GTROC event will crop up.

Can't recall the exact detail on US fuel & it's been 12mths since i was last there but IIRC, their fuel ranges from 87 - 91, but i do believe this is rated slightly higher in the UK, with US 91 being equiv to 93 in the UK. Not heard of a US 95 but if available then i'd guess it would rate at around 97 in the UK, however i can't recall ever seeing such a rating in the parts of the US i've visited.

Details i found on Wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating

Looking forward to seeing Mules car at the Ring in 2 weeks 8)

Liking the vids


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, you can sit on the line for as long as you want whilst the lights are green.Timing only starts when you break the beam, reaction time however is started as soon as they move from red. There's no need to go just because the light turns green. Of course, it's more interesting though as it then turns into a race with the car in the next lane should he do the same.
> 
> JB is John Banks, Username Thistle on GTROC, I remember him posting said information on anoter site, although it may well be out of date now. US 95 I believe is UK 98/99 so no difference in fuel quality I don't think. US vs UK drag times is a whole new discussion though.
> 
> Perhaps you can ask over on your forum? I may well be wrong ref times, I'd be genuinely interested in best UK times from various stages of tune GTR wise.
> 
> Anyway all fun, those cars doing mid 10 are in completely different leagues. Veyron I think is 10.5 so shows you just how quick these things are.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know John, he writes the code for GTC Custom Tunes (CoBB) so many UK cars are running his maps
> 
> Never done a drag strip so didn't realise you could stay on the line when green, makes some sense though but agree i'd rather the head to head race which is what also happens at VMAX.
> 
> May have a go at one next year as i'm sure a GTROC event will crop up.
> 
> Can't recall the exact detail on US fuel & it's been 12mths since i was last there but IIRC, their fuel ranges from 87 - 91, but i do believe this is rated slightly higher in the UK, with US 91 being equiv to 93 in the UK. Not heard of a US 95 but if available then i'd guess it would rate at around 97 in the UK, however i can't recall ever seeing such a rating in the parts of the US i've visited.
> 
> Details i found on Wiki
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Mules car at the Ring in 2 weeks 8)
> 
> Liking the vids
Click to expand...

If you meet up with Mule, that will be good to see.

I see the 1/4m thread has been bumped over on GTROC and UK wise 11.81 is the best from a standard car....(Although it looks a little outdated now, last entry July 2010)










I suspect that will change with the MY11 though.


----------



## moncler1

Wahaaay... I see the guy who works at the factory I am currently working at is on that list, standard 11.84... Just 0.1 secs faster than my old fashioned manual.


----------



## LEO-RS

richywiseman said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video here that Richy compiled...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udgU95Br ... ideo_title
> 
> 1st clip against Richy in his TTS
> 2nd clip against 996TTS (listen to the commentator :lol: )
> 3rd clip against Focus RS
> 4th clip against a bike
> 
> 
> 
> "My money is on the Porsche" !!!!! Brilliant !!! :lol:
Click to expand...

TT underrated mate, just the way I like it, nobody expects then to go so quick :lol:

I think this was both our quickest runs, 11.76 vs 12.38


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:



> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, you can sit on the line for as long as you want whilst the lights are green.Timing only starts when you break the beam, reaction time however is started as soon as they move from red. There's no need to go just because the light turns green. Of course, it's more interesting though as it then turns into a race with the car in the next lane should he do the same.
> 
> JB is John Banks, Username Thistle on GTROC, I remember him posting said information on anoter site, although it may well be out of date now. US 95 I believe is UK 98/99 so no difference in fuel quality I don't think. US vs UK drag times is a whole new discussion though.
> 
> Perhaps you can ask over on your forum? I may well be wrong ref times, I'd be genuinely interested in best UK times from various stages of tune GTR wise.
> 
> Anyway all fun, those cars doing mid 10 are in completely different leagues. Veyron I think is 10.5 so shows you just how quick these things are.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know John, he writes the code for GTC Custom Tunes (CoBB) so many UK cars are running his maps
> 
> Never done a drag strip so didn't realise you could stay on the line when green, makes some sense though but agree i'd rather the head to head race which is what also happens at VMAX.
> 
> May have a go at one next year as i'm sure a GTROC event will crop up.
> 
> Can't recall the exact detail on US fuel & it's been 12mths since i was last there but IIRC, their fuel ranges from 87 - 91, but i do believe this is rated slightly higher in the UK, with US 91 being equiv to 93 in the UK. Not heard of a US 95 but if available then i'd guess it would rate at around 97 in the UK, however i can't recall ever seeing such a rating in the parts of the US i've visited.
> 
> Details i found on Wiki
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Mules car at the Ring in 2 weeks 8)
> 
> Liking the vids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you meet up with Mule, that will be good to see.
> 
> I see the 1/4m thread has been bumped over on GTROC and UK wise 11.81 is the best from a standard car....(Although it looks a little outdated now, last entry July 2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that will change with the MY11 though.
Click to expand...

If you read the rest of the thread from which you pulled the picture, you'll see an 11.5 from a standard car which was Sumo Power running a baseline before modifying it. That is a blistering time for a stock car however, most other runs in the UK for stock cars have been between 11.6* & 11.8.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123688-europ ... es-14.html

Ive added our standard car to the list too in addition to our slightly tuned one ( we have 2 R35's )

1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
3) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings
4)Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
5) Sam elassar, Crail, 4/10/09, 1.892, 11.210, 127.5, GTC Y Pipe, Cobb Stage 2(SE special)
6) Johnhanton57, Crail, 18/10/09, 1.949, 11.280, 125.3, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 RPM Map
7) EvolutionVI, Aalen, 18/10/09, 1.940, 11.289, 127.82, Akrapovic exhaust, Stock DP´s, K&N Filters, Cobb Custommap
8) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.8 60ft, 11.51, 118mph - STANDARD
9) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
10) kpkpkp, Thorney Island, 12/09/09, 1.842, 11.556, 124.6, Milltek Y Pipe


----------



## LEO-RS

Blistering indeed Paul, the car is witchcraft 8)


----------



## jonnyc

Great times Mitchy!  And respect for getting yourself to a 1/4 mile track!!

I think a sub 11.5 is in the car for sure once you get a few more bits sorted out!.. Terminals are great too 

Decided to stick with manual for sure and take things to the next level


----------



## jonnyc

mrdemon said:


> I hope it shuts a few people up
> 
> the 4 or 5 doubters were getting boring here and on VAGOC


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

V6RUL said:


> Mitchy, seeing as though you seem to be turning into a sprinter have you considered a CC over an FMIC as the CC keeps the temps more consistent whereas the FMIC will be suffering from heat soak.
> There is also CO2 starting to appear on the forum to keep the temps down.
> Steve


Sorry Steve, must have missed this. Probably not as I want to keep the car as OEM as possible, the aim is to go as quick as possible for the least amount of outlay. We are also nearing the end of summer now, the next 3 seasons all a lot cooler so negates the need for an uprated unit. Who knows though, give it a few months and I may well seek more from the car.



jonnyc said:


> Great times Mitchy!  And respect for getting yourself to a 1/4 mile track!!
> 
> I think a sub 11.5 is in the car for sure once you get a few more bits sorted out!.. Terminals are great too
> 
> Decided to stick with manual for sure and take things to the next level


Good stuff, I take it that means big turbo and more horsepower  Certainly takes it to the next level and fingers crossed you hit that 10.9 next year. Hybrid turbo for sale I hear you say :wink:


----------



## jaybyme

well done Mitchy.
What are your thoughts on the gearbox running 600 +nm.
Do you think the clutch pressures will have to be modified,or have you had no sign of clutch slip,or high temperatures ?


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy... Next year... Can we tempt you to any events?
I'd really like a run out in the stronic


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> well done Mitchy.
> What are your thoughts on the gearbox running 600 +nm.
> Do you think the clutch pressures will have to be modified,or have you had no sign of clutch slip,or high temperatures ?


My car just now produces 605nm with standard cat on MRC dyno
My previous car produced 665nm with Milltek TBE system on MRC dyno

I have read the box limit is 600nm so pretty much bang on where I am at the moment. (Dyno accuracy, gearbox tolerances etc)

The next thing for me is to fit a decatted OEM downpipe to which I presume will take me upto 650-660nm so something is going to need to be adjusted if these figures are to be taken as gospel. I'll hold off fitting the decatted pipe until MRC have something for the S-tronic box, I dont want to be breaking things.

Anyway, nope, no problems whatsoever and the car took a hammering yesterday, 10 launches in the space of 3hrs or so.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy... Next year... Can we tempt you to any events?
> I'd really like a run out in the stronic


Probably only the 30-130 at the MLR event, you can certainly have a run then.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy... Next year... Can we tempt you to any events?
> I'd really like a run out in the stronic
> 
> 
> 
> Probably only the 30-130 at the MLR event, you can certainly have a run then.
Click to expand...

Hope you make it along to this, hopefully will get some of my mates along in the porkas, brabus n BT evo's


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it shuts a few people up
> 
> the 4 or 5 doubters were getting boring here and on VAGOC
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy... Next year... Can we tempt you to any events?
> I'd really like a run out in the stronic
> 
> 
> 
> Probably only the 30-130 at the MLR event, you can certainly have a run then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you make it along to this, hopefully will get some of my mates along in the porkas, brabus n BT evo's
Click to expand...

Will keep my eyes peeled for the next one as may come along myself


----------



## LEO-RS

Nice to see my little TT beating some of the bigger boys 8)


----------



## Mule

NICE!! Congrats


----------



## TTRS_500

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you make it along to this, hopefully will get some of my mates along in the porkas, brabus n BT evo's
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep my eyes peeled for the next one as may come along myself
Click to expand...

The more the merrier


----------



## richywiseman

Nice trophy ;-)


----------



## ved789

@ mitchy..... I am really impressed with your time. Having an RS 3 on order, this makes it all so much more exciting 

I have shared your times on my local forum, and most of the guys do not believe your times. It really is annoying. See : http://www.vwgticlub.co.za/forum/viewto ... f=7&t=9201

I would really appreciate if you would kindly sign up and post on the forum. By the way you will need to register on the forum to view the unsavory comments.

Cheers


----------



## ved789

@ Mitchy : I do not have enough posts on the forum to PM. But, I have prodded the mod.


----------



## ved789

activated


----------



## mrdemon

ved789 said:


> @ mitchy..... I am really impressed with your time.
> I have shared your times on my local forum, and most of the guys do not believe your times. It really is annoying. See :
> Cheers


VAGOC or GTR forum :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> ved789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ mitchy..... I am really impressed with your time.
> I have shared your times on my local forum, and most of the guys do not believe your times. It really is annoying. See :
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> VAGOC or GTR forum :wink:
Click to expand...

Did you not see the massive clue in the link :lol: :wink: :

http://www.vwgticlub.co.za/forum/viewto ... f=7&t=9201


----------



## jollyjack

Mitchy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done Mitchy.
> What are your thoughts on the gearbox running 600 +nm.
> Do you think the clutch pressures will have to be modified,or have you had no sign of clutch slip,or high temperatures ?
> 
> 
> 
> My car just now produces 605nm with standard cat on MRC dyno
> My previous car produced 665nm with Milltek TBE system on MRC dyno
> 
> I have read the box limit is 600nm so pretty much bang on where I am at the moment. (Dyno accuracy, gearbox tolerances etc)
> 
> The next thing for me is to fit a decatted OEM downpipe to which I presume will take me upto 650-660nm so something is going to need to be adjusted if these figures are to be taken as gospel. I'll hold off fitting the decatted pipe until MRC have something for the S-tronic box, I dont want to be breaking things.
> 
> Anyway, nope, no problems whatsoever and the car took a hammering yesterday, 10 launches in the space of 3hrs or so.
Click to expand...

Mitchy
Not sure if I missed it earlier in your thread but what torque did you produce before having map done?
Just it seems a huge increase from what is quoted as standard by Audi, with the power increase up to 410bhp.
It also as you say takes it right up to limits for box.

Thanks


----------



## jollyjack

Forgot to add congrats on your trophy. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS

jollyjack said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done Mitchy.
> What are your thoughts on the gearbox running 600 +nm.
> Do you think the clutch pressures will have to be modified,or have you had no sign of clutch slip,or high temperatures ?
> 
> 
> 
> My car just now produces 605nm with standard cat on MRC dyno
> My previous car produced 665nm with Milltek TBE system on MRC dyno
> 
> I have read the box limit is 600nm so pretty much bang on where I am at the moment. (Dyno accuracy, gearbox tolerances etc)
> 
> The next thing for me is to fit a decatted OEM downpipe to which I presume will take me upto 650-660nm so something is going to need to be adjusted if these figures are to be taken as gospel. I'll hold off fitting the decatted pipe until MRC have something for the S-tronic box, I dont want to be breaking things.
> 
> Anyway, nope, no problems whatsoever and the car took a hammering yesterday, 10 launches in the space of 3hrs or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mitchy
> Not sure if I missed it earlier in your thread but what torque did you produce before having map done?
> Just it seems a huge increase from what is quoted as standard by Audi, with the power increase up to 410bhp.
> It also as you say takes it right up to limits for box.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...











Audi quote 335bhp/450nm stock, my car peaked at 355bhp/475nm (with 2nd decat, panel filter, so not quite 100% stock)

Although the figure is said to be around 600nm, just like the older DSG boxes I supsect it will take quite a bit more than that. I have full decat coming soon which will push it up towards 650-660nm so I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## [email protected]

Credit where it is due Mitchy BUT am sorry...mine is still the phattest...congrats all the same though...!!!


----------



## BossFox

Mitchy,

Sorry to ask, but 38 pages!!!  My eyes are spinning after reading a third.

Who would you recommend for a remap on an RS S-Tronic like yours?

I'd just like to get close to 400bhp with smooth delivery and hopefully a sub 4 second 0-62mph time.
As it's going to be a new car I don't intend any other mods for some time.

Planning for when it arrives... [smiley=book2.gif]

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## TTRS_500

BossFox said:


> Mitchy,
> 
> Sorry to ask, but 38 pages!!!  My eyes are spinning after reading a third.
> 
> Who would you recommend for a remap on an RS S-Tronic like yours?
> 
> I'd just like to get close to 400bhp with smooth delivery and hopefully a sub 4 second 0-62mph time.
> As it's going to be a new car I don't intend any other mods for some time.
> 
> Planning for when it arrives... [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Richard


Hes going to recommend MRC


----------



## LEO-RS

BossFox said:


> Mitchy,
> 
> Sorry to ask, but 38 pages!!!  My eyes are spinning after reading a third.
> 
> Who would you recommend for a remap on an RS S-Tronic like yours?
> 
> I'd just like to get close to 400bhp with smooth delivery and hopefully a sub 4 second 0-62mph time.
> As it's going to be a new car I don't intend any other mods for some time.
> 
> Planning for when it arrives... [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Richard


Richard, as posted above this post I'm slightly biased towards MRC and I can recommend their map to perform well on your car like it has done mine. However, revo are in the market too and certainly worth a look in, both will provide you with what you are after, 400-410hp and 62 in less than 4. Not sure they have mapped any MY11 S tronics yet, still in development I think.


----------



## TTRS_500

If its an s-tronic is mrc all the way


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule...










Did you seal/weld the gap or is it not necessary? You were right, easy job, 5-10mins with a drill. Surprised at the restriction though, you can see the gains available straight away. EGT's should now drop


----------



## Mule

The gap looks bigger on yor DP than mine. We didnt weld it because we didnt found a reason to....but the gap looks bigger on your DP. I would weld it on yours....


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> The gap looks bigger on yor DP than mine. We didnt weld it because we didnt found a reason to....but the gap looks bigger on your DP. I would weld it on yours....


The picture makes it look bigger than what it actually is, the width is only 1-2mm. I can just get a flexible saw blade down the side so I probably wont bother to be honest, probably not worth the hassle.

Did you notice instant gains, easier to rev, spool? Increase noise, did your ECU light come on?

Certainly a lot of material that came out, a bigger restriction than I initially thought.


----------



## Mule

Better spool due to less restriction and better noise. Not a lot louder but better


----------



## jamiekip

Weld it Mitchy. You've gone to the trouble of decatting why leave something to disturb the flow right after the turbo. Smoother the better!

However I still believe the elbow and twist in to two pipes is a bottle neck on oem dp.


----------



## mrdemon

And seems no better on the Miltek :?

I myself am looking forward to the Stasis system.

Oem is proven design and works to the limits of a stage 2 tune with no issues.

2k on a unproven Miktek system or drill out the main oem cat, no contest.


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> However I still believe the elbow and twist in to two pipes is a bottle neck on oem dp.


I'll see how it gets on when I have it on the dyno, I have a benchmark just now, I think its good for 10-15hp but we'll see.


----------



## TTRS_500

id weld


----------



## jonnyc

I did..


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> I did..


Good stuff, it's just finding someone reliable enough to make a good job of it, will give it a 2nd thought.


----------



## LEO-RS

11.69 @ 118.7mph so far.

Giving the car a break to let it cool down and will try again later. Temp is 17c so quite warm, car is still squirming off the line so dropped my pressures. Will see if it helps any.

Good stuff though, car is wiping the floor with everything here. I have beaten a bike twice and got beat from another bike. Couple of scoobies, a 350hp supercharged CTR, I'm keeping my eye out for a GTR :lol:


----------



## R5T

jonnyc said:


> I did..


It need a second weld and a nice polish. :wink:


----------



## R5T

jamiekip said:


> However I still believe the elbow and twist in to two pipes is a bottle neck on oem dp.


Maybe so, but i've not seen anything better out there that is worth a change, not even the F-Town DP.


----------



## LEO-RS

A whopping 17 runs today and the S-tronic box hasn't missed a beat. It's had a good thrashing and is still alive 8) I make that 30+ launches now.

Conditions yet again were too bloody warm for my liking. 19c and a little headwind but never the less I set a PB with the 11.69. I tried my best to beat it but it just wasn't happening today. My terminal speeds were a little higher today, couple of 120mph terminals in there. Also launch was a little better, best being 1.75 60ft.

Car is still squirming and torque steering, I'm having 2nd thoughts about increasing LC revs as the surface at Crail just can't handle it. Coneem came along today and got a good video of 1 of my launches and the fronts were producing a lot of smoke on launch, rears seemed to hook up perfectly to get me going. I'm in no doubt that with a quality launch surface like Santa pod, the car has 11.5 as it is now all over it.

Anyway, here is my timesheet...










I'm not going to go back now until after I've fitted the decat and had the map tweaked, probably sometime late October, early November.

The attention this car gets is unbelievable, shocked so many again today, lots of people were comig across asking why the hell it was so quick :lol: As far as I'm aware it was the quickest car there today with only a couple of bikes being quicker. A lot of runs I raced on my own as a lot of cars didnt want to go side by side. There was a mad mk1 corsa there with 550hp and running on slicks, last week at santapod [email protected], this week at Crail 12.4 @ 130, so just goes to show how crap the launch surface is. I left at 2pm as it was only getting warmer.

11.5 is coming next time, I'm sure of it.

Mitchy


----------



## phope

Impressive


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats Mitchy - you got the car doing things that Audi probably did not design it for... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS

It's the consistency that is impressive, 17 launches today, 10 last time round and all 27 runs in the 11's.

Evidence that the OEM cooler is sufficient I think, either that or just good mapping :wink: I'm sure I'll soon need a set of new tyres though :lol:

Peter, you should come along and give it a bash next time, I believe the guys that I normally go with will have another event/competition by the end of the year. Would be interesting to see what a stock car does 

They've changed the rules now though after the recent deaths at Crail and York, helmets a must. Wasn't in force today but is from the next event.


----------



## [email protected]

Mitchy,
Haldex Sports Controller has got to be on your shopping list - I reckon you could get better traction off your fronts with it set in race mode only being that you got power and transmission sorted...just need better traction off the line and also ability to maintain that to the finish line.


----------



## Simon H

Well done Mitchy, your certainly using the car properly. I feel like a big girls blouse in comparison. Have you bettered your 0 - 100 mph time at all ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## phope

Do you need a drivers licence on the day?

If so, I'm out for medical reasons until March 2012...if not, then sounds good


----------



## LEO-RS

Quite possibly William. However, I think it's more to do with tyre pressures as I run my fronts quite hard. (I feel it helps up top, so I'm effectively trading some launch for top end) To be honest, I'm a novice at this so will mess around with low and high tyre pressures next time round. All the experienced quarter mile guys run low pressures so I guess there is something in it.

1 thing I did try though was wing mirrors in (I have auto folding) and it actually made the times worse. Looking at them I think there is more drag with them folded in.

Simon, not looked at the vbox plots yet but quickest today on the vbox display was a 3.5/8.0

I'll be back for another crack of the whip but I feel it's pretty much maxed where it is just now. Needing more power and cooler conditions and I'm sure I'll get my target of 11.49.


----------



## LEO-RS

phope said:


> Do you need a drivers licence on the day?
> 
> If so, I'm out for medical reasons until March 2012...if not, then sounds good


Peter, no proof of driving license required. I'll keep you updated if there is another 'big race' event, would be good to see you there.


----------



## caney

That stronic box is worth 90-100 bhp over a manual car then! Shame there is no actual driver skill involved in it though :lol: point and squirt must be really exciting :!:


----------



## LEO-RS

caney said:


> That stronic box is worth 90-100 bhp over a manual car then! Shame there is no actual driver skill involved in it though :lol: point and squirt must be really exciting :!:


I reckon it's worth somewhere between 75-100, yes. (Over 1/4m anyway, obviously not vmax)

I know you won't believe me but it is actually quite exciting. Okay, there is little involvement other than to control torque steer but it's the competition against other cars (and bikes) that make it exciting for me. I beat 2 bikes today, lost to 2 bikes and beat every car I was up against. On half of those runs, the other cars were holding back from entering the other lane as they didn't want to run against me. When I did park up, there was lots of interest, people gathering around the car, someone last time round was convinced that I had nos wired in. Thats what I like about it, It's so under rated. The chap that runs the airfield come across to me and said he was actually thinking about buying 1 after watching my car today. Couldn't believe all it had was just a map.

Another option that I need to try is manual mode. The GTR owners seem to prefer manual mode over auto.


----------



## conneem

Mitchy said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a drivers licence on the day?
> 
> If so, I'm out for medical reasons until March 2012...if not, then sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> Peter, no proof of driving license required. I'll keep you updated if there is another 'big race' event, would be good to see you there.
Click to expand...

It does say that you need one on their site among those new rules that were posted. So it may be one of the new changes coming into effect for the next event???

Looking at your launches Mitchy, you rear wheels do slip, then after that the fronts start to smoke, so maybe the Haldex sees this slip at the rear and dishes more power back up to the front?

I had a good day, first time at one of these and not really aiming at times, so no balls out launching as I'm pretty attached to my clutch :lol:

That meant mostly 2.5s 60ft's. My best was run 14.5s @ 103mph with a 2.36s 60ft. Time is so so but the terminal speed I think is decent. Pretty similar times to a Z4 3.0si that was there but his terminals were only ~98mph. Also lined up one time along side a pretty insane looking Imprezza expecting obliteration but was surprised to be at his back door by the end and gaining slightly. Surprised by their terminal speeds.


----------



## jonnyc

Good times Mitchy!! I think your going to need a bit more than just a de-cat for that extra bit of time though. I would concerntrate on the launch. I was getting 1.7 60ft with my completely stock car on stock tyres at York. Is Crail really bad??

As for S-Tronic being worth 75-100hp over a manual, I'm really not convinced, I would say more like 25-40 really.. It's not definitive as of yet as I have not ran my car since Gti 2011 but other results show that it should be better soon.

Taking results from GTi 2010 that would put a stage 2 car at around 430hp performing in line with a Stage 1 (and a little bit) S-Tronic car.

Either way that's a load of fantastic and consistent times from the car!! I wouldn't want to launch my car 17 times in a day lol!!..


----------



## Joerek

Mitchy: great results!

Thats what I thought about increasing the LC rpm. You would get more wheelspin and you would not benefit. Perhaps better tyres and decreasing pressure could help a lot on the launch and maybe a haldex controller, which gives the rearwheels more power could distribute the power better (on the launch).

Are there any (Youtube) video's available of it?


----------



## Joerek

Oh, and perhaps manual shifting could help, because it will not short shift in 1st and 2nd gear, but you should be really focussed. Might worth a try.


----------



## ved789

Nicely done Mitchy. I agree with you that the STronic and LC is the business. 
I am getting incredible time on my RS 3 on my VBOX.
I have clocked 0-100 km/h in 4.1sec, and my 60 ft is a consistent 1.8sec. I am loving the RS 3


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Good times Mitchy!! I think your going to need a bit more than just a de-cat for that extra bit of time though. I would concerntrate on the launch. I was getting 1.7 60ft with my completely stock car on stock tyres at York. Is Crail really bad??
> 
> As for S-Tronic being worth 75-100hp over a manual, I'm really not convinced, I would say more like 25-40 really.. It's not definitive as of yet as I have not ran my car since Gti 2011 but other results show that it should be better soon.
> 
> Taking results from GTi 2010 that would put a stage 2 car at around 430hp performing in line with a Stage 1 (and a little bit) S-Tronic car.
> 
> Either way that's a load of fantastic and consistent times from the car!! I wouldn't want to launch my car 17 times in a day lol!!..


Hi Jonny,

Dont take this post the wrong way, Im not having a dig, just merely a few questions....

These are the only 1/4m slip you have posted to date, 12.2 with decat/intake and wotbox (So not entirely stock :wink: ) Launched at 5000rpm and you recorded a 1.67 60ft time. I am launching at 3200rpm and recording a 1.75 60ft time.










Completely standard...










12.62 with a 1.96 60ft.

As far as I'm aware you have not been back to a drag strip since this? GTI at Bruntingthorpe? I dont mean to open a can of worms, but there are only 4 recognised drag strips in the UK, (Pod/Shakespeare/York and Crail) A once per year event at Bruntingthorpe for GTI is not an official 1/4m event, it's set up on the day. How is 402m measured, how is it timed, how are the 0-60's calculated? There are no 60ft times and no terminal speeds on display from any of the runs. In addition to this, there are no time slips at the end of the day, it's just an event where people turn up and race their cars for 1 day. I suppose, it's exactly the same as me getting hold of the runway at RAF Edzell, setting out a set of cones 402m apart and using this as a quarter mile benchmark. It's not comparable to proper drag strip venues to which there are only 4 in the UK (As far as I'm aware)

Your car is very quick, but why haven't you been back to York to get an official time? I know it's local to you, but yet all you compete in is the once per year GTI event that has questions asked over its accuracy. (Not just by me)

At GTI 2010 Bruntingthorpe...

Your TTRS with 430bhp Revo S2 posted an 11.69 (cracking time) Unfortunately, there doesn't appear to be any proof of this, no video capture, no results table posted, no drag strip time sheets, no breakdown of 60ft or terminal velocity etc. We only have your word for it that this is what the display screen was showing.

TTS in the same tune as yours caught a 12.09 on video..




Over the next year, neither you nor TTS backed these times up at Santapod or any other official drag strip venue, you waited for GTI 2011..

Your TTRS with 500bhp posted an 11.61
TTS with 500bhp posted 12.02
RobJ with 500bhp posted 11.94

Results here... http://www.theresults.co.uk/gti_interna ... sults.html










You remained fairly static chopping 0.08 off your PB, TTS chopping 0.07 off theirs. RobJ posted a good time as a first timer. A question......Were the 2010 GTI results accurate? It's hard to believe that with a +80bhp change on both cars, you shaved off just 0.08 and TTS just 0.07

Rob's times are fascinating, did he get lucky with his last run or did someone else launch the car for him :wink: Not pointing fingers, Rob may well have done it, its just at first view in comparison to his other runs it looks like a different driver to me? (Rob, dont take that the wrong way, only initial thought as I know you were a first timer, 3.41 to 60 indicates a hard launch, a JC type launch, if it was you then good efforts)

Anyway, all this was done at GTI with no 60ft, no terminals. You quote 11.61 @ 122mph but not sure where you got the 122 from? Vbox?

Guys, this is not a criticism, please do not take my post the wrong way, the cars are quick but so far, no one has posted a time from an official 1/4m venue. Jonny, you live close to York raceway and ignoring the points I've raised above, 11.61 is blooming quick but in comparison to the year before if both sets of readings are true, a dissapointment. I'm not sure why you've not been back along the road to York and showing us what this S3 can do, probably the first thing I would have done with a dissapointing result. (Prove the doubters)

This is why it looks good (in my opinion) that the S-Tronic is worth 75-100hp. My 410 car is beating the 500 cars on the 1/4m strip (TTS/Rob) and is only 8 hundredths of a second off your 11.61. Sure, on a vmax day my car wouldnt stand a chance, you guys would walk away 150mph+ no probs but over a 1/4m?

You chaps were the first to question my vbox figures and raised the point that I should do it at an official venue. Now I have done, I ask you guys to do the same. No more GTI quoting, please get down to Pod/York and get a proper time, with a proper 60ft and with a proper terminal speed. Please, it's really frustrating.

How about a trip upto St Andrews for a Crail event Jonny? Side by side, we can go down the strip and get lots of comparisons. Distance for you? Probably about the same upto Crail as it is the same down to Santapod. Ask Jamie, ask Rob, ask anyone that wants to come and make a trip of it, have a few beers, a round of golf (cracking course), and then a good comparison with the cars on the Sunday. Good thing about Crail is its not as busy as Pod, generally there's only ever a few cars in front of you so not a lot of queuing/idling. Catch it wrong at Pod and you can be queuing 45mins for a run.

That's what we all need to do, you'll also find that I'm not an arse and am actually very friendly :lol: The offer is open to you all. Schedule for the rest of the year found here...http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/schedule.php

15th/16th October looks good to me Saturday night racing, camp overnight and the SSC event Sunday with all the quickest cars in the country in attendance on this 1.

Anyway, back to your post Jonny....

Sure, there is time to find in my launch. Before I set off, I put 38psi in fronts and 32psi in rears (cold) as that is what I had done when I recorded the 11.76. I didnt have a tyre pressure gauge with me but I felt that the pressures were too high this time, lots of smoke coming from the fronts on launch so I then took 7 secs of air out of each tyre. Anyway, when I checked my pressures this morning (cold) fronts were 32 and rears 26 and even at that probably still a little too high. Next time round I'm going to do it the opposite way, start off low and raise them to try and find optimum 60ft.

I'm still running stock PS2 tyres and Im still having issues with 1-2 short shift so there's definitely more to come on the 60fts. If I can get down to 1.6 that would be get down a lot closer to my aim of 11.49 and that's where I'll be happy at.

I hope to see your car at a drag strip soon Jonny, just for comparison purposes really. I'm interested in your 60fts, your terminals and most of all your times. If your car has more than 11.61, i'll be the first to congratulate you.

8 hundredths of a second is all that is seperating your 500hp+ car and my 410hp car and It's going the next time if you dont get your finger out :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS

Joerek said:


> Oh, and perhaps manual shifting could help, because it will not short shift in 1st and 2nd gear, but you should be really focussed. Might worth a try.


I have found out that the short shift 1-2 is a safety feature based on acceleration G force. If it breaches a certain value it will auto upshift at around that point.

Needs a gearbox tune to switch it off so it's first on the list.


----------



## LEO-RS

ved789 said:


> Nicely done Mitchy. I agree with you that the STronic and LC is the business.
> I am getting incredible time on my RS 3 on my VBOX.
> I have clocked 0-100 km/h in 4.1sec, and my 60 ft is a consistent 1.8sec. I am loving the RS 3


Nice, Top gear managed a 3.8 0-60, 9.9 0-100 and a 12.4 1/4m out of a stock RS3. Certainly impressive figures 8)

Remap it and it will become an animal :wink:


----------



## jonnyc

Slow day at the office Mitchy?? Lol..

I agree totally that GTI is not an official drag strip, and said I want to get back to a proper track to back up my times etc.. I have lived 200 miles south of York for the last 18months so Pod is now my local track.. And I'll be back there as soon as I can yep!..

V-box gave me the 122mpg terminal lifting at the line at GTi and taking the peak speed figure..

As for the times this year.. (this isn't an excuse ad I have nothing to prove) but I did genuinely find an issue with my car after the event which would go some way to explain the minimal increase in performance over 2010. That's reminded me, I need to send you that V-box data to highlight the differences..

As for the times from 2010. If you look at the results in the unlimited category you will find it there mate  .. Long story but after a certain company complaining to the organisers that my car was secretly running NOS last year I was moved from the Audi 4WD class to unlimited.. Lol.. Funny hey!!

In terms of Robs times.. I watched him drive past me at the start line and do the run.. All other runs were two up..

Thanks for the invite but Crail is a long long way for me now mate.. I'll be back at Pod later this year though don't worry 

All good fun and look forward to some more playing soon!!


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Slow day at the office Mitchy?? Lol..
> 
> I agree totally that GTI is not an official drag strip, and said I want to get back to a proper track to back up my times etc.. I have lived 200 miles south of York for the last 18months so Pod is now my local track.. And I'll be back there as soon as I can yep!..
> 
> V-box gave me the 122mpg terminal lifting at the line at GTi and taking the peak speed figure..
> 
> As for the times this year.. (this isn't an excuse ad I have nothing to prove) but I did genuinely find an issue with my car after the event which would go some way to explain the minimal increase in performance over 2010. That's reminded me, I need to send you that V-box data to highlight the differences..
> 
> As for the times from 2010. If you look at the results in the unlimited category you will find it there mate  .. Long story but after a certain company complaining to the organisers that my car was secretly running NOS last year I was moved from the Audi 4WD class to unlimited.. Lol.. Funny hey!!
> 
> In terms of Robs times.. I watched him drive past me at the start line and do the run.. All other runs were two up..
> 
> Thanks for the invite but Crail is a long long way for me now mate.. I'll be back at Pod later this year though don't worry
> 
> All good fun and look forward to some more playing soon!!


Good stuff Jonny, for some reason I thought you were a North Yorkshire boy like our friend Mr Kipling. No idea why, just thought you were based around York.

Anyway, will be good to see you post some slips from santapod, sticky launch surface so Im sure you'll crack a 1.60 60ft (I think this is what the top GTR's are doing)

Yes, it's a very slow day :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Oh and what pressures do you tend to put in? Low 20? Do you not feel that it hinders you top end so slower terminal speed?

I'm still a novice at this so if I have to put 22psi in to shave a few more hundredths then I will. Gets addictive trying to better times :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500

Lets do some 30-130 and vmax day, a true test of whether a car is fast or not, or whether its just a good gearbox


----------



## V6RUL

TTRS_500 said:


> Lets do some 30-130 and vmax day, a true test of whether a car is fast or not, or whether its just a good gearbox


Unless you plan on doing your own VMAX day, you may have to wait a while as there has just been 1 last weekend.
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

I was Yorkshire based until 18months ago yeah..

I only ran lower pressures on that re test day.. At GTI I was running what I do on the road.. And I would expect I'm easily running 1.6 60ft already based on the extra grip that the R888's offer compared to the stock shitty Conti's..

I haven't looked at my latest 30-130 time to be honest.. Need to do that


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Lets do some 30-130 and vmax day, a true test of whether a car is fast or not, or whether its just a good gearbox


My favourite category then :lol: :wink:

I've not had a bash at this for a while now. PB 12.06 in the manual, 11.86 in the S-tronic. I shall do some more tests when I swap out the downpipe and get the map tweaked.

I'll be there with bells on mate, posting a low 12sec run I think. (Down from your 14.26 last year)

Vmax, well, that's about bhp and Im not chasing horsies :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500

Well it would be good to see what the MRC map will do vmax wise compared to other cars, thats the way I see it anyway, and dont worry, my car will be slashing that 14 sec time also. The Roadster might also be a surprise package


----------



## mrdemon

TTRS_500 said:


> Well it would be good to see what the MRC map will do vmax wise compared to other cars, thats the way I see it anyway, and dont worry, my car will be slashing that 14 sec time also. The Roadster might also be a surprise package


So you going to post a quicker 30-130 than me this time with your new mods 

I think I have the fastest 30-120 car atm which has a vbox time to back it up.

12.53  with a poor 5th gear change 30-130

BUT this is the fastest time I have seen to 30-120MPh to date beating Mitchys S-tronic just a nats cock.
30-120mph 9.75 seconds :wink: so I am hoping to better my 30-130 time soon with a better 5th gear change and my new mods


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Well it would be good to see what the MRC map will do vmax wise compared to other cars, thats the way I see it anyway, and dont worry, my car will be slashing that 14 sec time also. The Roadster might also be a surprise package


New cooler, new exhaust? Good stuff Jason, cant wait to see your updates 8) Anything else planned?

Vmax is about bhp, the guy with the most wins. Totally pointless in the UK mind, I tend to back off around 160 :lol: (joke) I'm not overly confident with top speed, I'll be running standard cooler and OEM exhaust system so I dont expect a big top end. I probably wont even bother with it, just do repeated 30-130's (Helps with the heatsoak)

My aim is the opposite to everyone elses, I'm not chasing horses, although I am trying to put good use to every 1 that I have. I'll have 420-425hp max.

I hope you do post a sub 14, we'll give all the big bhp boys a fright :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it would be good to see what the MRC map will do vmax wise compared to other cars, thats the way I see it anyway, and dont worry, my car will be slashing that 14 sec time also. The Roadster might also be a surprise package
> 
> 
> 
> So you going to post a quicker 30-130 than me this time with your new mods
> 
> I think I have the fastest 30-130 car atm which has a vbox time to back it up.
> 
> 12.53  with a poor 5th gear change
> 
> 30-120mph 9.75 seconds :wink: so I am hoping to better my 30-130 time soon with a better 5th gear change and my new mods
Click to expand...

I think Jamie posted a quicker 30-130


----------



## mrdemon

ok I'll take fastest car to 120mph 

9.75  v your 9.78 :-*

I can find some thing which suits me, but I am sure you will knock that for 6 soon now temps are cooling.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> I think Jamie posted a quicker 30-130


Yep
And I have the best 0-130 I believe :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> BUT this is the fastest time I have seen to 30-120MPh to date beating Mitchys S-tronic just a nats cock.
> 30-120mph 9.75 seconds :wink: so I am hoping to better my 30-130 time soon with a better 5th gear change and my new mods


The test is 30-130 though :wink: Regardless, here was my manual car..









Note the 30-120 at the bottom :-*

I've only had 1 attempt at 30-130 in the S-Tronic car and that posted an 11.86sec time. 0.2secs better off than my manual car which doesnt really sound much but that's comparing a winter run in the manual to a summer run in the S-tronic.










I'll do some more in the next couple of months. I'm hoping to get the S-Tronic down to low 11 30-130, which I suspect will be good enough for a low 12sec run at Marham, that's the aim anyway.

I can see from the above tables that my S-Tronic car is not as aggressive as my old manual car by looking at the 30-60 segments, 1.88 in my manual vs 2.05 in S-tronic but I expect that to come down a bit when it cools down a little. It's comparing apples and oranges just now with both the weather conditions and tune of the car


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it would be good to see what the MRC map will do vmax wise compared to other cars, thats the way I see it anyway, and dont worry, my car will be slashing that 14 sec time also. The Roadster might also be a surprise package
> 
> 
> 
> New cooler, new exhaust? Good stuff Jason, cant wait to see your updates 8) Anything else planned?
> 
> Vmax is about bhp, the guy with the most wins. Totally pointless in the UK mind, I tend to back off around 160 :lol: (joke) I'm not overly confident with top speed, I'll be running standard cooler and OEM exhaust system so I dont expect a big top end. I probably wont even bother with it, just do repeated 30-130's (Helps with the heatsoak)
> 
> My aim is the opposite to everyone elses, I'm not chasing horses, although I am trying to put good use to every 1 that I have. I'll have 420-425hp max.
> 
> I hope you do post a sub 14, we'll give all the big bhp boys a fright :lol:
Click to expand...

Im sticking with my forge, new exhaust will be next. Will be doing a few mods that will aid efficiency. A THS fitted car will be doing some comparison runs against mine very very soon though.

Hopefully my mates will come along aswell. Tuned brabus SL, tuned 911 turbo, 650bhp GTR, 700hp evo and a Borgwarner EFR 8374 turboed honda s2000 lol. I suspect the 911 and brabus will have high vmax's and the evo, GTR. 911 turbo will dominate 30-130 times.


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it would be good to see what the MRC map will do vmax wise compared to other cars, thats the way I see it anyway, and dont worry, my car will be slashing that 14 sec time also. The Roadster might also be a surprise package
> 
> 
> 
> New cooler, new exhaust? Good stuff Jason, cant wait to see your updates 8) Anything else planned?
> 
> Vmax is about bhp, the guy with the most wins. Totally pointless in the UK mind, I tend to back off around 160 :lol: (joke) I'm not overly confident with top speed, I'll be running standard cooler and OEM exhaust system so I dont expect a big top end. I probably wont even bother with it, just do repeated 30-130's (Helps with the heatsoak)
> 
> My aim is the opposite to everyone elses, I'm not chasing horses, although I am trying to put good use to every 1 that I have. I'll have 420-425hp max.
> 
> I hope you do post a sub 14, we'll give all the big bhp boys a fright :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sticking with my forge, new exhaust will be next. Will be doing a few mods that will aid efficiency. A THS fitted car will be doing some comparison runs against mine very very soon though.
Click to expand...

Make sure you're both running similar power/boost settings for a fair comparison. You having a decat and him having an OEM exhaust may skew the readings a little, you both need very similar outputs to make it a worthwhile test.

Will be interesting to see though, Mule swears by his.


----------



## TTRS_500

the cars will be identicle mods wise barring the intercooler. Previous runs have shown that there is nothing to sperate the two cars.


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> the cars will be identicle mods wise barring the intercooler. Previous runs have shown that there is nothing to sperate the two cars.


Good good, keep us updated 8)


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..


----------



## TTRS_500

hybrid data?


----------



## jonnyc

TTRS_500 said:


> hybrid data


Yeepp.. Post GTI 2011 but taken at Bruntingthorpe.. Quite exciting


----------



## jamiekip

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..


And bang goes my 0-130 crown lol


----------



## TTRS_500

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..


sharings caring you know!


----------



## jonnyc

jamiekip said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..
> 
> 
> 
> And bang goes my 0-130 crown lol
Click to expand...

Lol.. What did you get?



TTRS_500 said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..
> 
> 
> 
> sharings caring you know!
Click to expand...

Where V-Box data is concerned.. Im not too sure lol..


----------



## LEO-RS

It's upto Jonny to share guys, I'm revealing nothing but a good set of figures indeed. Figures that you would expect from a 500+hp TTRS. If Jonny can replicate this performance at santapod, it will be very nippy indeed :wink:

I'm not getting near them on stock turbo to be honest.


----------



## jamiekip

jonnyc said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..
> 
> 
> 
> And bang goes my 0-130 crown lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.. What did you get?
Click to expand...

best I got *0*-130 = 13.87


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> It's upto Jonny to share guys, I'm revealing nothing but a good set of figures indeed. Figures that you would expect from a 500+hp TTRS. If Jonny can replicate this performance at santapod, it will be very nippy indeed :wink:
> 
> I'm not getting near them on stock turbo to be honest.


Plan is to get to Pod as soon as possible.. Although, it may have some more ponies by then.. :roll:


----------



## TTRS_500

Are you still going to the forge action day next sat jonny?


----------



## jonnyc

TTRS_500 said:


> Are you still going to the forge action day next sat jonny?


Yes mate..


----------



## BossFox

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's upto Jonny to share guys, I'm revealing nothing but a good set of figures indeed. Figures that you would expect from a 500+hp TTRS. If Jonny can replicate this performance at santapod, it will be very nippy indeed :wink:
> 
> I'm not getting near them on stock turbo to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to get to Pod as soon as possible.. Although, it may have some more ponies by then.. :roll:
Click to expand...

The next RWYB day is 17th September. I'll be there with my diesel Skoda while waiting for the TT-RS to arrive...


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy.. Got the 0-150 data for you.. PM in a mo..


And me please


----------



## Joerek

An epic 1/4m dragrace and puts the TT RS Stronic times in a nice perspective.


----------



## jaybyme

good video,shame the TT RS stronic was not in there,but going by some AB sports cars times,the Rs would have been just behind the GT3 with a 12.2 secs.
They tested the manual RS at 12.86 secs,GTR at 11.29
shame the 911 turbo wasn't there also.


----------



## LEO-RS

Joerek said:


> An epic 1/4m dragrace and puts the TT RS Stronic times in a nice perspective.


I think the exotica in that video needed a longer stretch, they were gaining towards the finish line and over a mile or so, I suspect they would have edged out considerable leads, never the less, 11.2 @ 122mph from the new MY11 GTR is ferocious and very impressive 8) The <MY11 485 cars were more like 11.8 over the 1/4m so Nissan has clearly worked wonders with the improvements to its engine and launch control.

I am back at Crail for another crack of the whip tomorrow evening (weather permitting) Forecast says 12c ambients so I'm hopeful I can improve on my times further and slot my car into number 1 position ahead of Jonny's.

Last time out I was deep staging the lights, this time I'll be shallow staging. My tyre pressures will be set at 32/26 to help with the 60ft times.










The 2 times highlighted in Yellow were deep staged times, had I shallow staged and replicated the 1.7x 60ft times I would have already hit the 11.5x region on those runs. (I only learned about deep stage and shallow stage afterwards)


----------



## jaybyme

good luck.lets hope for good weather over the weekend then Mitchy


----------



## ved789

Hi Mitchy,

I really wanted to pm you, but I not have rights to pm yet.
See this post of my RS 3 vboxed :

http://www.vwgticlub.co.za/forum/viewto ... f=7&t=9582

Thanks


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An epic 1/4m dragrace and puts the TT RS Stronic times in a nice perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the exotica in that video needed a longer stretch, they were gaining towards the finish line and over a mile or so, I suspect they would have edged out considerable leads, never the less, 11.2 @ 122mph from the new MY11 GTR is ferocious and very impressive 8) The <MY11 485 cars were more like 11.8 over the 1/4m so Nissan has clearly worked wonders with the improvements to its engine and launch control.
> 
> I am back at Crail for another crack of the whip tomorrow evening (weather permitting) Forecast says 12c ambients so I'm hopeful I can improve on my times further and slot my car into number 1 position ahead of Jonny's.
> 
> Last time out I was deep staging the lights, this time I'll be shallow staging. My tyre pressures will be set at 32/26 to help with the 60ft times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 times highlighted in Yellow were deep staged times, had I shallow staged and replicated the 1.7x 60ft times I would have already hit the 11.5x region on those runs. (I only learned about deep stage and shallow stage afterwards)
Click to expand...

Good effort. I've no idea what this shallow/deep staging relates to but it sounds complicated. Always thought drag runs were launch or bury the pedal off the line & see what happens, didn't know their were other methods of launching.

As for the GT-R, gear in mind (stock) the MY11 has an extra 45bhp, is more aerodynamic & has much improved gearbox/launch control software so a .6 difference is about right. Pretty sure i've seen sub 11sec times for a MY11 recently.

What is great news for us MY10 owners is those clever software boffins have cracked the MY11 gearbox code & i can now (when i update my CoBB) get the latest models gearbox & launch software on my car.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155793-2009- ... pdate.html

May defo have to sneak a drag run in now as will have the same advances but with a further 100bhp


----------



## LEO-RS

ved789 said:


> Hi Mitchy,
> 
> I really wanted to pm you, but I not have rights to pm yet.
> See this post of my RS 3 vboxed :
> 
> http://www.vwgticlub.co.za/forum/viewto ... f=7&t=9582
> 
> Thanks


I spotted that yes, impressive figures for a stock car. Time to get a tune on it and get it on the strip :wink:

Do you guys have 99 ron fuel in SA?


----------



## ved789

Mitchy said:


> ved789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mitchy,
> 
> I really wanted to pm you, but I not have rights to pm yet.
> See this post of my RS 3 vboxed :
> 
> http://www.vwgticlub.co.za/forum/viewto ... f=7&t=9582
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I spotted that yes, impressive figures for a stock car. Time to get a tune on it and get it on the strip :wink:
> 
> Do you guys have 99 ron fuel in SA?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately only get 95 at pumps.
I bought the 98 in a 20l drum directly from BP !!!


----------



## LEO-RS

You need octane boosters, lots of


----------



## Mule

Can you log your railpressure Craig??

I am currently seeing 123.33 bars. Pov is 130.89 bars.

Currently making around 460hp/668nm with a defect lambda probe....New one fitted and working.

Pov is making ~410hp/550nm with a higher railpressure. It seems to me that Revo uses a lot of fuel in the cooling process to lower EGT's and timing pulls.


----------



## LEO-RS

I've done some fuel logs, not on my PC just now but from memory 118-123bar, I''ll double check and get back to you.

I do remember seeing Jasons logs and yes they were high and probably the reason for the misfiring problem he had. From what I have seen, revo do use a lot more fuel, they richen the mixture to compensate for the boost they request, you just need to look at the lambda values. Give with 1 hand and take away with another to get to the same outcome (i.e horsepower produced)


----------



## Mule

The log you sent me, was 120.81 to my recall... It seems there is a pattern here....


----------



## TTRS_500

My plugs do seem to have given up the ghost again, race plugs next....


----------



## TTRS_500

you have been demoted to 3rd fastest ttrs mate


----------



## vlastan

TTRS_500 said:


> you have been demoted to 3rd fastest ttrs mate


Are you guys running a competition?


----------



## jonnyc

In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..

More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..

And Pov??!.. Spill the beans!!.. I know Ash was at Santa Pod in his Stage 1 Revo S-Tronic on Sunday?!!..


----------



## TTRS_500

Na he didnt get down there, I will have to go along with him to keep him company at the next rwyb. However knowing whats been done to the car im afraid its pretty much quaranteed that he will be number 1 when he does!


----------



## LEO-RS

So he's not number 1 or number 2, he hasn't run :lol:

Does he have a hybrid on the S-Tronic then? If so, good stuff. If standard tubby, I wouldnt be so sure, at this level (11.6) shedding time is very difficult to do. Traction IS a problem.

I am only S1 just now, there's only a month left of 1/4m season up here so Im trying to press MRC for a gearbox and engine tweak before end of November to give it 1 more bash this year.

Jonny, you'll know, has revo managed to write a gearbox tune yet? If so, spill the beans and ill happily sign up and get it done 

Car is needing it, there are quite a few changes to the stock programme needed. Main 1 being short shift 1st gear, PITA.


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..
> 
> More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..


Pov was misfiring with boost turned up, logs suggested it was due to insufficient fuel (Actual vs request)

More boost does not equal more power if it cant be controlled :wink:


----------



## vlastan

jonnyc said:


> In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..
> 
> More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..
> 
> And Pov??!.. Spill the beans!!.. I know Ash was at Santa Pod in his Stage 1 Revo S-Tronic on Sunday?!!..


Do you have a rolling road test to post here (before and after)? I am interested to see how Revo does their remap. I have no access to this link you posted in your signature.


----------



## LEO-RS

vlastan said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..
> 
> More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..
> 
> And Pov??!.. Spill the beans!!.. I know Ash was at Santa Pod in his Stage 1 Revo S-Tronic on Sunday?!!..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a rolling road test to post here (before and after)? I am interested to see how Revo does their remap. I have no access to this link you posted in your signature.
Click to expand...

Dont worry, no-one does, it's a secret :wink: (You'll need to sign up over on VAGOC and jump through hoops to try and view)

As to RR plots, this isn't Jonny's car so he wouldnt have the rolling road plots for Ash's car.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..
> 
> More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..
> 
> 
> 
> Pov was misfiring with boost turned up, logs suggested it was due to insufficient fuel (Actual vs request)
> 
> More boost does not equal more power if it cant be controlled :wink:
Click to expand...

It was the spark plugs. Right type of plugs fitted now and no misfiring! Ashs car has stuff yours hasnt though


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..
> 
> More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..
> 
> 
> 
> Pov was misfiring with boost turned up, logs suggested it was due to insufficient fuel (Actual vs request)
> 
> More boost does not equal more power if it cant be controlled :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the spark plugs. Right type of plugs fitted now and no misfiring! Ashs car has stuff yours hasnt though
Click to expand...

From memory your actual was nowhere near your requested so more to do with fuel pump delivery?

What's special about Ash's car then, very confident of number 1 spot there :wink:


----------



## vlastan

Mitchy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to fuel pressure.. Revo is higher because they have been able to control the high pressure fuel pump through 'clever mapping' as has been quoted before..
> 
> More fuel pressure means more available power.. Done..
> 
> And Pov??!.. Spill the beans!!.. I know Ash was at Santa Pod in his Stage 1 Revo S-Tronic on Sunday?!!..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a rolling road test to post here (before and after)? I am interested to see how Revo does their remap. I have no access to this link you posted in your signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry, no-one does, it's a secret :wink: (You'll need to sign up over on VAGOC and jump through hoops to try and view)
> 
> As to RR plots, this isn't Jonny's car so he wouldnt have the rolling road plots for Ash's car.
Click to expand...

I think it is indeed secret. I spoke to Revo but they wouldn't release one either. Lack of confidence?


----------



## LEO-RS

vlastan said:


> I think it is indeed secret. I spoke to Revo but they wouldn't release one either. Lack of confidence?


I think you are confusing 2 different things here, Jonny's build thread is over on VAGOC which has tight security round it but can be viewed if you meet certain requirements. Jonny runs a 500hp+ hybrid and has nothing to do with this particular discussion.

In the case Pov has brought up, revo have just mapped their first S-Tronic RS, Pov (TTRS_500) knows a little more about it but is not giving any more. I suspect a hybrid has been fitted due to his confidence in taking number 1 slot so it will be interesting to see. I'm more interested in this bloody gearbox tune though :lol:

Pov spill the beans, secrets are no good being kept secret in the car tuning world, I suspect a phone call to revo HQ will yield the answer :wink:

I suspect Jonny has gone BT and sold his hybrid to Ash? (Seems logical) If so, fantastic news, going to be in the 10's for sure with 500+bhp S-Tronic, time to put these cars on the map and Ill be the 1st to congratulate his efforts if this is the case. I just hope the box can handle the abuse, risky risky being the 1st into the unknown :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> From memory your actual was nowhere near your requested so more to do with fuel pump delivery?
> 
> What's special about Ash's car then, very confident of number 1 spot there :wink:


No my fuel pump actual vs requested isnt an concern, ive spoken to people indepth about it and its meeting requested ok. The difference was minimal.

As for the misfire its deffo cause of the OEM spark plugs cause loads of german tuners have reported it, so have other UK members and everyone who has fitted uprated plugs hasnt had an issue since

Ash isnt hybrid either


----------



## LEO-RS

I've never had any issues with spark plugs and have driven the cars very very hard. My old manual car had it hard but this S-Tronic has had dogs abuse since day 1, 50-60 launches on the box now, every run, well into 3 figures.

Not 1 glitch caused by spark plugs on either of the cars, same could be said for many other owners. Infact, its only a handful of owners that have had issues, usually the guys that think more boost = better performance :wink:

If he has had no hybrid unit fitted then your statement is perhaps a little foolish especially considering he has not run his car up a drag strip. What makes you think he is going to blitz ahead of me and Jonny? Please dont say because he has an intercooler and I dont, please :lol: And please dont come away with, well its revo tuned and yours isnt as thats even worse :lol:

WMI, Nitrous? If not, then I suspect he'll struggle with 11.61 and 11.69 respectively but put money where your mouth is, get to santapod on Sunday and prove it, until then its not worth talking about :wink:

He doesnt have a gearbox tune either, phoned up about that and its on their list of things to do list but way down their priority list so not going to happen this year.


----------



## phope

Mitchy said:


> ... revo have just mapped their first S-Tronic RS...


MIght have to ask Wallace Performance what they can do


----------



## LEO-RS

phope said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... revo have just mapped their first S-Tronic RS...
> 
> 
> 
> MIght have to ask Wallace Performance what they can do
Click to expand...

Not sure if it will be available for nationwide download unless they have cracked the encryption. Not sure if dealers up and down the country will have the knowledge to bench tune but you never know, worth the question anyway.

You'll love it Peter, gives the RS genuine supercar performance, would highly recommend.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> I've never had any issues with spark plugs and have driven the cars very very hard. My old manual car had it hard but this S-Tronic has had dogs abuse since day 1, 50-60 launches on the box now, every run, well into 3 figures.
> 
> Not 1 glitch caused by spark plugs on either of the cars, same could be said for many other owners. Infact, its only a handful of owners that have had issues, usually the guys that think more boost = better performance :wink:
> 
> If he has had no hybrid unit fitted then your statement is perhaps a little foolish especially considering he has not run his car up a drag strip. What makes you think he is going to blitz ahead of me and Jonny? Please dont say because he has an intercooler and I dont, please :lol: And please dont come away with, well its revo tuned and yours isnt as thats even worse :lol:
> 
> WMI, Nitrous? If not, then I suspect he'll struggle with 11.61 and 11.69 respectively but put money where your mouth is, get to santapod on Sunday and prove it, until then its not worth talking about :wink:
> 
> He doesnt have a gearbox tune either, phoned up about that and its on their list of things to do list but way down their priority list so not going to happen this year.


seemingly not driving it hard enough mate, its only under proper long sustained caning that it would sometimes do it. Ive fitted one step cooler NGK race plugs and now its fine and fast as fook :-*


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any issues with spark plugs and have driven the cars very very hard. My old manual car had it hard but this S-Tronic has had dogs abuse since day 1, 50-60 launches on the box now, every run, well into 3 figures.
> 
> Not 1 glitch caused by spark plugs on either of the cars, same could be said for many other owners. Infact, its only a handful of owners that have had issues, usually the guys that think more boost = better performance :wink:
> 
> If he has had no hybrid unit fitted then your statement is perhaps a little foolish especially considering he has not run his car up a drag strip. What makes you think he is going to blitz ahead of me and Jonny? Please dont say because he has an intercooler and I dont, please :lol: And please dont come away with, well its revo tuned and yours isnt as thats even worse :lol:
> 
> WMI, Nitrous? If not, then I suspect he'll struggle with 11.61 and 11.69 respectively but put money where your mouth is, get to santapod on Sunday and prove it, until then its not worth talking about :wink:
> 
> He doesnt have a gearbox tune either, phoned up about that and its on their list of things to do list but way down their priority list so not going to happen this year.
> 
> 
> 
> seemingly not driving it hard enough mate, its only under proper long sustained caning that it would sometimes do it. Ive fitted one step cooler NGK race plugs and now its fine and fast as fook :-*
Click to expand...

Perhaps boost related or maybe high speed 150+ but so far so good.

Its 2c up here just now, the car was flying tonight. Really need to do some more logging soon.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any issues with spark plugs and have driven the cars very very hard. My old manual car had it hard but this S-Tronic has had dogs abuse since day 1, 50-60 launches on the box now, every run, well into 3 figures.
> 
> Not 1 glitch caused by spark plugs on either of the cars, same could be said for many other owners. Infact, its only a handful of owners that have had issues, usually the guys that think more boost = better performance :wink:
> 
> If he has had no hybrid unit fitted then your statement is perhaps a little foolish especially considering he has not run his car up a drag strip. What makes you think he is going to blitz ahead of me and Jonny? Please dont say because he has an intercooler and I dont, please :lol: And please dont come away with, well its revo tuned and yours isnt as thats even worse :lol:
> 
> WMI, Nitrous? If not, then I suspect he'll struggle with 11.61 and 11.69 respectively but put money where your mouth is, get to santapod on Sunday and prove it, until then its not worth talking about :wink:
> 
> He doesnt have a gearbox tune either, phoned up about that and its on their list of things to do list but way down their priority list so not going to happen this year.
> 
> 
> 
> seemingly not driving it hard enough mate, its only under proper long sustained caning that it would sometimes do it. Ive fitted one step cooler NGK race plugs and now its fine and fast as fook :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps boost related or maybe high speed 150+ but so far so good.
> 
> Its 2c up here just now, the car was flying tonight. Really need to do some more logging soon.
Click to expand...

I was seeing 14 degrees earlier


----------



## vlastan

Following tuning of the ECU in the TTRS what happened to the fuel consumption? Any comments to make on this?


----------



## LEO-RS

vlastan said:


> Following tuning of the ECU in the TTRS what happened to the fuel consumption? Any comments to make on this?


No difference off boost but obviously a redution when driving hard.


----------



## vwcheung

seemingly not driving it hard enough mate, its only under proper long sustained caning that it would sometimes do it. Ive fitted one step cooler NGK race plugs and now its fine and fast as fook :-*[/quote]
Have u got a part number for those?


----------



## LEO-RS

Just to keep this thread updated for my reference, copy and paste the figures to here...

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=242882



Mitchy said:


> I thought I would blow the cobwebs off my vbox unit this morning and give the car another run on my favourite section of private runway
> 
> Nice 2c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vbox unit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly silly performance 8)
> 
> Nothing has changed bar the car is now running full decat (untweaked map) and the temperature has plummeted.
> 
> Okay okay, not actually that good, well 0-60, 0-100 anyway as the 1 foot rollout in the vbox menu is still selected. Vbox users beware of this, its supposed to be used for drag strip use only, not 0-xxx (So if you ever see a picture of a vbox unit, demand to see the graph too as it's easy to cheat with selcting the 1ft rollout to make your times better than they are)
> 
> However, as I'm an honest chap, when downloading the file, performance tools reverts back to normal and does not give the free 1ft rollout and the genuine figures are below....
> 
> *0-60mph..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0-100mph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0-130mph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30-130mph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our European friends...
> 
> *0-200km/h*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100-200km/h*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the freezing cold conditions, the car turns into a rocket ship


----------



## LEO-RS

Well another trip to Crail today. I was hoping for cold weather so I could replicate the performance figures above but the weather is playing silly buggers...










Although today was dry, there had been a lot of rain this week so the track was still slightly damp. This meant I never really got the best traction off the line. (1.81 60ft best today)

Anyway, I set a new PB twice today, the first, I matched my 11.69 but with a higher terminal speed this time (120.6 vs 118.7) and then an 11.65 (119.7mph)










Poor 60ft times there, 1.81 being the best today. I was the quickest car there again, lots of comments, lots of appreciation and I even gave 2 passenger rides this time. 2 woman haha 

Results will be on the website again later on tonight.

Still 2nd place behind Jonny just now but there's another 2 events this year so ill be back again if the temperatures drop by 10c or so. That's the only thing that's going to help me go any quicker.

23 launches today so that's about 90 on the box now, still going strong.


----------



## phope

Let us know if you're going on either the 13th or 27th November

Might come along with the wife for a look


----------



## conneem

phope said:


> Let us know if you're going on either the 13th or 27th November
> 
> Might come along with the wife for a look


If it's the 13th, i can come too, make it a mini TT meet


----------



## TTRS_500

when was the last time the car was up on a ramp?


----------



## LEO-RS

conneem said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if you're going on either the 13th or 27th November
> 
> Might come along with the wife for a look
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the 13th, i can come too, make it a mini TT meet
Click to expand...




phope said:


> Let us know if you're going on either the 13th or 27th November
> 
> Might come along with the wife for a look


If it's cold and dry count me in.



TTRS_500 said:


> when was the last time the car was up on a ramp?


Would have been a few weeks back when the downpipes were in and out. Any particular reason why? Propshaft needs to come out for downpipe install and everything okay there.


----------



## jonnyc

Good effort mate!! Getting ever closer..

Your summary of your fastest runs just shows how a fast 60ft translates into a lower ET but slower terminal.. Either way, to top 120mph terminal shows what kind of power your running!


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Good effort mate!! Getting ever closer..
> 
> Your summary of your fastest runs just shows how a fast 60ft translates into a lower ET but slower terminal.. Either way, to top 120mph terminal shows what kind of power your running!


That's right and you generally see the opposite of this with high powered FWD cars, poor 60ft's, 'poor' ET's but with high terminals.

If I get a 5c dry day I think I'll crack the 11.5's, there's certainly improvements to be had in the 60ft times. 1.81 is mediocre  Tell revo to get a move on with their DSG map, 3200rpm is too tame :wink:

I did get 2 x 12.0 sec runs this time but I was messing about with manual mode and flappy paddles and it seems to be best in full auto, so hard to time 1st and 2nd gear changes properly without hitting limiters.

Fastest thing there again yesterday including a bike which is always nice. Chap in a scooby came upto me and asked me if it was running about 600 :lol: He seemed shocked when I told him 410-420.










Pov, I see racing at santapod has ceased for this year so unless your chum went along yesterday it's going to be a while before he pinches 2nd spot :wink:

Tell you what though, hundredths of a second seem tiny but at this level it's very very hard to chop off. It will eventually do an 11.49 if it kills me :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Get some sticky tyres, a full exhaust, intake and cooler on there and I think you would crack that..


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good effort mate!! Getting ever closer..
> 
> Your summary of your fastest runs just shows how a fast 60ft translates into a lower ET but slower terminal.. Either way, to top 120mph terminal shows what kind of power your running!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right and you generally see the opposite of this with high powered FWD cars, poor 60ft's, 'poor' ET's but with high terminals.
> 
> If I get a 5c dry day I think I'll crack the 11.5's, there's certainly improvements to be had in the 60ft times. 1.81 is mediocre  Tell revo to get a move on with their DSG map, 3200rpm is too tame :wink:
> 
> I did get 2 x 12.0 sec runs this time but I was messing about with manual mode and flappy paddles and it seems to be best in full auto, so hard to time 1st and 2nd gear changes properly without hitting limiters.
> 
> Fastest thing there again yesterday including a bike which is always nice. Chap in a scooby came upto me and asked me if it was running about 600 :lol: He seemed shocked when I told him 410-420.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pov, I see racing at santapod has ceased for this year so unless your chum went along yesterday it's going to be a while before he pinches 2nd spot :wink:
> 
> Tell you what though, hundredths of a second seem tiny but at this level it's very very hard to chop off. It will eventually do an 11.49 if it kills me :lol:
Click to expand...

Need more GT-R's to head to Crail.

Not much competition for you looking at the list. Great time though 8)


----------



## LEO-RS

I see you have went and ordered yourself a new car Paul :wink: You must know the details then, power output? Price?

Nice one anyway, there's no chance of a TTRS catching this 1, bit of an animal me thinks :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> I see you have went and ordered yourself a new car Paul :wink: You must know the details then, power output? Price?
> 
> Nice one anyway, there's no chance of a TTRS catching this 1, bit of an animal me thinks :wink:


I do indeed know the details as had a full MY12 presentation from the Father of the R35 himself (Mizuno San) at Silverstone on Wednesday.

Here's a clue

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_spec_r.html


----------



## jamman

Wow stunning car Paul cant read the article though it's in some funny squiggly writing

Time to resurrect that dumb would you buy a TTRS or a GT-R thread :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vwcheung

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have went and ordered yourself a new car Paul :wink: You must know the details then, power output? Price?
> 
> Nice one anyway, there's no chance of a TTRS catching this 1, bit of an animal me thinks :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed know the details as had a full MY12 presentation from the Father of the R35 himself (Mizuno San) at Silverstone on Wednesday.
> 
> Here's a clue
> 
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_spec_r.html
Click to expand...

Wicked Paul


----------



## W7 PMC

jamman said:


> Wow stunning car Paul cant read the article though it's in some funny squiggly writing
> 
> Time to resurrect that dumb would you buy a TTRS or a GT-R thread :wink: :lol: :lol:


Can't really see the point now :roll:


----------



## mad chemist

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have went and ordered yourself a new car Paul :wink: You must know the details then, power output? Price?
> 
> Nice one anyway, there's no chance of a TTRS catching this 1, bit of an animal me thinks :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed know the details as had a full MY12 presentation from the Father of the R35 himself (Mizuno San) at Silverstone on Wednesday.
> 
> Here's a clue
> 
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_spec_r.html
Click to expand...

Oh no Paul,

Should have gone for the RS mate. They are faster - ain't they??? 






Mad.


----------



## TTRS_500

Reason behind the ramp is that you wont know if say the box is leaking unless its been up in the air or its pissing out.

Anyway, I agree with jonny, get some bolt ons on there and you will get that number 1 spot, better be quick before jonny is BT.

My TBE is only 650 now aswell


----------



## W7 PMC

mad chemist said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have went and ordered yourself a new car Paul :wink: You must know the details then, power output? Price?
> 
> Nice one anyway, there's no chance of a TTRS catching this 1, bit of an animal me thinks :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed know the details as had a full MY12 presentation from the Father of the R35 himself (Mizuno San) at Silverstone on Wednesday.
> 
> Here's a clue
> 
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_spec_r.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Paul,
> 
> Should have gone for the RS mate. They are faster - ain't they???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad.
Click to expand...

I'm sure it has been done to death on here as i've defo seen that video, but that GT-R is clearly being driven by a Donut :lol:

Saying that, a TTRS is on the list as a possible 2nd car next year.


----------



## LEO-RS

Just spotted a video on Youtube that looks familiar..






This particular run...










Found another 1 from a previous event against another Impreza (Not the same as above)


----------



## jonnyc

W7 PMC said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow stunning car Paul cant read the article though it's in some funny squiggly writing
> 
> Time to resurrect that dumb would you buy a TTRS or a GT-R thread :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really see the point now :roll:
Click to expand...

Hmm.. Saying that, those 'How Fast' results are fairly significant I thought..

Rob Huff who would be more than capable of extracting whats possible from a GTR ran a low 1:20 in a 700+HP GTR on R888's and I was less than a second slower in a 450hp TTRS running road tyres..

Not quite so clear cut me thinks.. :wink:

All good fun though and im sure that means nothing anyways as its not the Nurburgring!  :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Mitchy said:


> Just spotted a video on Youtube that looks familiar..


Mitchy
Did your RS short shift on that launch, if so by how much?
I've noticed a few vids of RS3 launches turning up now and in all of them they rev to 6k in first gear in S mode :?


----------



## LEO-RS

It varied mate, anywhere between 6200-7000.

The scoob got the jump on me in that video as he reacted half a second before me, pulled a car length before I clawed it back and then ahead. (my launch slightly better than his going by the 60fts)

The short shift 1-2 will only be sorted with a DSG tune hence why I'm eager to get it done. I think it's based on traction, oil temp and load as to whether it does it or not. When I spoke to Doug about it, he knew exactly what it was, there's an acceleration value that when it's exceeded in conjunction with a few other factors short shifts the box.


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy - why do you want a higher rev launch tune within the DSG map?
The tyres are lighting up already, surely more rev's won't help?


----------



## V6RUL

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy - why do you want a higher rev launch tune within the DSG map?
> The tyres are lighting up already, surely more rev's won't help?


I'd say that Mitchy will be looking for better traction via some after market rubber and that's when the higher launch revs will come into play.
I still think it will be into next year before the S-Tronic is cracked by European tuning houses, unless the States pull there finger out and do it first.
Not sure if the Israelie does boxes or just engines, but nothing has come out from there.
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

Jamie, it's a good point.

There is less torque but more power available higher up in the rev range. Less torque should give way for a cleaner launch.

That scooby in the video was launching perfectly, 6000-6500rpm launch. The more revs you give it, the better the 60ft. This is evident with JC, last 1/4m slip I seen from him he was managing 1.65 iirc and that was with a 6000-6500 launch. He actually posted a thread with his different launch levels to 60fts and each time he was getting quicker and quicker.

Okay, I'm not wanting 6000 but certainly an extra 1000-1500 on the 3200. I say that as when I look at MY11 GTR 4200 vs MY10 GTR 2700 the difference it made was night and day. Chopped about 6 tenths from its 0-60, although of course power was hiked from 485 to 530 aswell.

My thinking follows suit. Of course the guys would need to thoroughly test it before implementing it. May be too much for the box, who knows, but there's only 1 way to find out.


----------



## Mule

You want a climbing power curve when launching....you dont want it to end quickly. The curve drops after 5800 so there is no need to go higher.....

Torque is acc. and HP is top speed. So you need to get the gears dialed in so you reach peak velocity at 5800rpm in a certain gear. Thereby maximizing the time the car has optimum acc.


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy..

If you launch in full Manual mode and dont change gear will the car hit the limiter in 1st?


----------



## LEO-RS

Yes, it works as proper manual, no auto upshift, bounces off the limiter.

Mule, my power line is good upto 6500, peak power over about 700-1000rpm iirc. I think all RS's make peak power (or thereabouts) for around the same period, even standard? On my phone just now so can't quickly check my plots. 5800rpm shifts wouldnt be great I don't think.


----------



## Mule

Your shifts will be uptimum between the torque peak and hp peak...then the engine is at its uptimum powerband...


----------



## conneem

You need to do this thing again Mitchy to find your optimum shift points but your torque plot and gear ratios are different now 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=199257&start=15


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> Yes, it works as proper manual, no auto upshift, bounces off the limiter.


Ok, so just do the runs in manual mode??.. :?


----------



## W7 PMC

jonnyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow stunning car Paul cant read the article though it's in some funny squiggly writing
> 
> Time to resurrect that dumb would you buy a TTRS or a GT-R thread :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really see the point now :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm.. Saying that, those 'How Fast' results are fairly significant I thought..
> 
> Rob Huff who would be more than capable of extracting whats possible from a GTR ran a low 1:20 in a 700+HP GTR on R888's and I was less than a second slower in a 450hp TTRS running road tyres..
> 
> Not quite so clear cut me thinks.. :wink:
> 
> All good fun though and im sure that means nothing anyways as its not the Nurburgring!  :lol:
Click to expand...

Nothing is ever clear cut

GT-R however is at the top of the leaderboard so perhaps Rob should try harder next time as the lap you mention isn't listed in the results & the GT-R that is didn't have Rob at the wheel :wink:

http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard.aspx

Be pretty cool when the leaderboard is updated with your time, what as already said is a fantastic achievment & alot quicker than i could manage.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Jamie, it's a good point.
> 
> There is less torque but more power available higher up in the rev range. Less torque should give way for a cleaner launch.
> 
> That scooby in the video was launching perfectly, 6000-6500rpm launch. The more revs you give it, the better the 60ft. This is evident with JC, last 1/4m slip I seen from him he was managing 1.65 iirc and that was with a 6000-6500 launch. He actually posted a thread with his different launch levels to 60fts and each time he was getting quicker and quicker.
> 
> Okay, I'm not wanting 6000 but certainly an extra 1000-1500 on the 3200. I say that as when I look at MY11 GTR 4200 vs MY10 GTR 2700 the difference it made was night and day. Chopped about 6 tenths from its 0-60, although of course power was hiked from 485 to 530 aswell.
> 
> My thinking follows suit. Of course the guys would need to thoroughly test it before implementing it. May be too much for the box, who knows, but there's only 1 way to find out.


Maybe being a bit simple, but surely launching a Scooby at 6500 is pointless as you'd need to grab 2nd virtually straight away so any advantage over the intial 60ft would be lost very quickly.

The GT-R with LC4 launches at 4K so agree that's about perfect, but higher in any car you'll be experiencing gearbox issues very quickly & any gains will vanish on the 1st shift surely?

The MY11 has considerably more trickery & upgrades to achive the quicker times than just LC4, but it does certainly play a part.

The Scooby's launch certainly looked fast but as seen, his pace fell off in 2nd.

Mitch, isn't your car more than 411?


----------



## conneem

Mitchy, if you don't mind me putting a vid of one of your launches up, I have good one in slow mo of your launch where I think it shows that you might benefit from a Haldex controller more than a box remap. You can see your reg in it though.

Your car seems to dish too much to the front then dishes to the rear, see some slip at the rear and reverts to dishing too much to the front again ect... I think if you had a race controller it may help.


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it works as proper manual, no auto upshift, bounces off the limiter.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so just do the runs in manual mode??.. :?
Click to expand...

I tried manual mode and ended up with 2 x 12.0's. So hard to time 1st-2nd perfectly.

Paul, car last dynod at 410ps so 405bhp. Have removed the primary cat since so is now somewhere ITRO 410-420. 6000rpm launch takes a second or two to hook up, revs drop slightly and then yes, time to reach for 2nd.

Conneem, post away although I may require you to remove it if needs be in future ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it works as proper manual, no auto upshift, bounces off the limiter.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so just do the runs in manual mode??.. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried manual mode and ended up with 2 x 12.0's. So hard to time 1st-2nd perfectly.
> 
> Paul, car last dynod at 410ps so 405bhp. Have removed the primary cat since so is now somewhere ITRO 410-420. 6000rpm launch takes a second or two to hook up, revs drop slightly and then yes, time to reach for 2nd.
> 
> Conneem, post away although I may require you to remove it if needs be in future ;-)
Click to expand...

Only my opinion, but i'd hazard a guess the GT-R box is a tad stronger than the TTRS as it's a one model construction & was designed from the off for launches & big power. Their were issues with the GT-R's 1st Launch Control software but since then i've not heard of any trans failures & each iteration just gets quicker & quicker. I'd be very hesitant to launch at 4K in your TT unless you strengthen the internals. I've had 2 boxes go on Audi's before, however they were not S-Tronics.

Great progress though & i'm in awe of how capable the TTRS is becoming.


----------



## conneem

It's probably one of your more smokey launches, alot of slip, but anyway.


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Only my opinion, but i'd hazard a guess the GT-R box is a tad stronger than the TTRS as it's a one model construction & was designed from the off for launches & big power. Their were issues with the GT-R's 1st Launch Control software but since then i've not heard of any trans failures & each iteration just gets quicker & quicker. I'd be very hesitant to launch at 4K in your TT unless you strengthen the internals. I've had 2 boxes go on Audi's before, however they were not S-Tronics.
> 
> Great progress though & i'm in awe of how capable the TTRS is becoming.


German engineering Paul :wink:

The engine produces 335bhp in standard form and is supposed to be good for upto 650bhp before internal work, that's near a 100% tolerance. GTR pushes out 485/530/560, can that engine handle 1000-1100hp before internal work is needed :wink:

DSG box, who knows? All i know is I've abused mine, 90 full blown 0-xxx launches on the thing now and it hasn't missed a beat. 90 launches on any kind of manual typed clutch would have thrown a wobbler by now, this DSG box keeps on going. Can it handle an increase in revs? Well the other Audi DSG boxes could so there's no reason for me to doubt this 1.

There's only 1 way to find out :wink:

Conneem, thanks for the video mate. Very interesting in slow mo. As said, you can see the fronts spin much quicker than the rears initially, then more at the back and then more at the front again. Certainly a very good video of the haldex in action. For me to dish out the cash, I'd have to see a side by side of it working the way I would want it to too as £800 is quite an outlay for something that 'may' not make the blindest bit of difference. It doesn't help at the moment that I'm the only regular TTRS 1/4m enthusiast as I have nothing to compare against.


----------



## Mule

The Haldex upgrade transforms the way the car delivers power and grip....

Do I have it....yes.

Did I get stuck in the snow with the OEM controller...yes
Did I get stuck in the snow with the Haldex controller...no

Thats one of the 1st things I would do to the TT.... Based on the amount of tiresmoke you have on the launch, then ½ second could be gained by changing the Haldex alone....


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> The Haldex upgrade transforms the way the car delivers power and grip....
> 
> Do I have it....yes.
> 
> Did I get stuck in the snow with the OEM controller...yes
> Did I get stuck in the snow with the Haldex controller...no
> 
> Thats one of the 1st things I would do to the TT.... Based on the amount of tiresmoke you have on the launch, then ½ second could be gained by changing the Haldex alone....


And what does it do exactly? 50/50 split, rather than 70/30, 80/20, 90/10?

I wonder if I can trial it and if it doesnt improve my times return it and get a refund :lol:

Need to do some reading up I think


----------



## R5T

Mitchy said:


> The engine produces 335bhp in standard form and is supposed to be good for upto 650bhp before internal work, that's near a 100% tolerance.


I really doubt that, based on Jonnyc and a German 580 hp TT RS engine.
Both will and have change internals of the engine.


----------



## Mule

Depending on the configuration of the turbo then changed internals would be needed to extract the power in the right way. Audi has tested the for 24h with 650hp.....no issues. It exploded doing 740+ hp if I recall correctly.

But its very difficult to make a high compression big power engine. Look at Underground racing. The Gallardo has blown up twice.... The internals are 2.0 TFSI dimensions so its very easy to get some very high power internals for cheap....Should one look at 600+ hp then new internals would be a good idea. No matter what....just to make the margins bigger.


----------



## Mule

Haldex Performance Controllers

Redefines Torque Transfer // Proactive Power Distribution // More Aggressive Handling Characteristics

The sophisticated Haldex based all wheel drive system used in the VW R32 and Audi TT Quattro monitors throttle input, ABS wheel speed sensors, steering angle, etc to anticipate and distribute torque transfer from the engine to the driveline.

Specially prepared Haldex control units are able to alter the time in which the system reacts to these dynamic changes and and how it reacts to them; creating more favourable or aggressive handling characteristics.

This upgrade increases torque transmission at acceleration providing consistent performance with increased over-steer. The torque-transmission is influenced by how fast you press the accelerator down. The Haldex system can transmit torque before the engine delivers torque. At greater speeds the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties.

The advantages of this HPP upgrade are it's ability to predict the onset of torque. This upgrade takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins. As power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. To summarize, the new HPP is more aggressive with how it transfers power and does so much more proactively than the OEM system. This is ideal for autocross, road racing, and street driving as well as enhancements to poor weather driving.

Gen 1 Competition Controller

Applications: Mk4 R32, Gen 1 Audi TT

Developed by racers for racers; the Competition Controller, now in a stealthly look, identified with an engraved "Competition" marking, transforms the Haldex equipped 4-Motion platform into a weapon on the track. Similar in principle to the standard performance Haldex upgrade, the Competition Controller features one MAJOR difference.

Back in the '80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking. Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance.

The Competition Controller is a must for modified vehicles with high torque outputs. The experienced driver will benefit from the additional chassis control afforded by the equal deceleration rates of the front and rear axle. This allows the driver's input to dictate the vehicle dynamics under braking, corner entry and exit rather than falling victim to the abrupt disengagement of the rear axle. This added stability and control translates directly to faster lap times; making the Competition Controller a must for the competitive driver.

Gen 2 Switchable Stock/Sport/Race Controller

Applications: Mk5 R32, Gen 2 Audi TT, Audi A3 Confirm which coupling your vehicle uses before ordering.

Most Mk5 based 4-motion equipped cars use Haldex's second generation of AWD systems. The Gen 2 Sport controller takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. This product offers the following benefits:

- increases torque transmission at acceleration 
- provides consistent performance with increased over-steer 
- torque-transmission is influenced by how quickly you depress the accelerator 
- transmits torque before the engine delivers torque 
- at greater speeds the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties

Instead of the standard Blue Gen 2 controller, HPA Motorsports is proud to exclusively offer our "Stealth" Gen2 Sport Haldex controller. Identical in appearance to your stock controller, you can now enjoy all the benefits of this performance component without jeopardizing your power train warranty. The Stealth controller is undetectable by your dealership, both visually as well as through a scan of your Haldex all wheel drive system.

By default, the controller is designed to be in Sport mode which transforms the handling characteristics of your AWD car by increasing torque transfer to the rear axle and giving more rear wheel bias.

With the installation of either a specially engineered wiring harness and switch or a wireless receiver and remote, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built into the controller; Stock, Sport, and Race.

As an enthusiastic driver you may not find yourself using Stock mode very often, but it will come in useful when loaning your car to an inexperienced driver, or when you are driving in slippery conditions and want to engage the conservative safety parameters set out by the factory.

Race mode will unleash further potential as it provides faster reaction time to vehicle inputs in the AWD communication system, and allows for even greater amounts of torque transfer to the rear axle.

Gen 4 Switchable Stock/Race/Eco Controller

Applications: 0BR Couplings Audi A3, S3, TT, TTS Quattro / 0BS Couplings: Passat 4-motion / 0AY Couplings: Tiguan / 0BY Couplings: Audi TTRS Quattro Confirm which coupling your vehicle uses before ordering.

While sharing the OE and RACE modes of the Generation 2 controller, the Generation 4 controller replaces SPORT mode with ECO mode.

Eco mode was developed for increased fuel efficiency. Its purpose is to reduce the torque transfer from front to rear during normal highway driving (coasting), but will immediately engage the system if a wheel starts to slip to prevent decreased traction situations. This mode is recommended to be used when 4 wheel drive is not a high priority.

By default, the controller is designed to be in Race mode. With the installation of either a specially engineered wiring harness and switch or a wireless receiver and remote, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built into the controller; Stock, Race, and Eco.

Haldex Cable/Switch for Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller

Unleash the switchable functionality of your Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller with the addition of this accessory item. Now the driver can change programs on the fly with a flick of the switch.

The cable can be installed to position the switch in your choice of location. Popular options include below the ash tray in the center console, beneath the headlight switch, or hidden under the driver's seat.

Haldex Remote for Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller

Unleash the switchable functionality of your Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller with the addition of this accessory item. Now the driver can change programs on the
fly with a push of a button.

A wireless receiver is installed with the Haldex controller enabling the remote communication.

With our new high tech AWD Superflow dyno, our techs were able illustrate the effective power transfer to the wheels in all three modes. The test vehicle was a turbo charged Mk5 R32, and the results are truly amazing! The graphs posted below illustrate just how much of the total wheel HP is being delivered to each of the front and rear wheels across these three modes.

Stock Mode:

Sport Mode:

Race Mode:

Overlay of all 3 Modes:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haldex.Comp

Stealthy, Subtly engraved Gen 1 Competition Haldex Controller for Mk4 R32, Gen 1 Audi TT Quattro 
*** an HPA Exclusive ***

Regular Price: $999

+$50 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex.G2.St

Stealthy, Switchable Gen 2 Haldex Controller with Stock, Sport, and Race modes for Mk5 R32, Gen 2 Audi TT Quattro, Audi A3 Quattro

Regular Price: $999

+$50 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex.G4.0BR

Stealthy, Switchable Gen 4 Haldex Controller with Stock, Race, and Eco modes for 0BR Couplings Audi A3, S3, TT, TTS Quattro,

Regular Price: $999

+$50 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex.G4.0BS/0AY

Stealthy, Switchable Gen 4 Haldex Controller with Stock, Race, and Eco modes for 0BS Couplings: Passat 4-motion and 0AY Couplings: Tiguan

Regular Price: $999

+$50 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex.G4.0BY

Stealthy, Switchable Gen 4 Haldex Controller with Stock, Race, and Eco modes for 0BY Couplings: Audi TTRS Quattro

Regular Price: $999

+$50 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex.Switch

To be used in conjunction with any Haldex Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller to unlock the ability to switch between pre-programmed modes.

Regular Price: $299

+$15 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex.Remote

To be used in conjunction with any Haldex Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller. Used to switch between 
pre-programmed modes.

Regular Price: $399

+$20 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Haldex/Cable/Switch COMBO

Special Combo package including the Performance Haldex Controller of your choice PLUS the Haldex Cable/Switch. 
Save $100 by purchasing Controller and Cable/Switch together.

Regular Price: $1198

+$60 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Select Haldex Model: 
Gen 2 Gen 4.0BR Gen 4 0BS/0AY Gen 4 0BY

Haldex/Remote COMBO

Special Combo package including the Performance Haldex Controller of your choice PLUS the Haldex Remote. 
Save $100 by purchasing Controller and Remote together.

Regular Price: $1298

+$60 Shipping within Continental 
USA and Canada

Select Haldex Model: 
Gen 2 Gen 4.0BR Gen 4 0BS/0AY Gen 4 0BY

(International orders please contact us for shipping quote)



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Haldex upgrade transforms the way the car delivers power and grip....
> 
> Do I have it....yes.
> 
> Did I get stuck in the snow with the OEM controller...yes
> Did I get stuck in the snow with the Haldex controller...no
> 
> Thats one of the 1st things I would do to the TT.... Based on the amount of tiresmoke you have on the launch, then ½ second could be gained by changing the Haldex alone....
> 
> 
> 
> And what does it do exactly? 50/50 split, rather than 70/30, 80/20, 90/10?
> 
> I wonder if I can trial it and if it doesnt improve my times return it and get a refund :lol:
> 
> Need to do some reading up I think
Click to expand...


----------



## R5T

Everything you doing to the engine with the use of a Hybrid Turbo, you can leave the internal alone. :wink:


----------



## Mule

The Loba has flowed 570hp....everything beneath that is limited somewhere in the engine/intake/fuel system.

A good setup and 520-530hp should be in range....thats all 4 me 

I wont sacrifice bottom end for at dragstrip car.


----------



## jonnyc

Mule said:


> A good setup and 520-530hp should be in range....thats all 4 me


What you waiting for then??


----------



## Mule

A new front on the car maybe??? 

Bonnet, underfloor panels, fenders and a new headlight 



jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good setup and 520-530hp should be in range....thats all 4 me
> 
> 
> 
> What you waiting for then??
Click to expand...


----------



## R5T

Mule said:


> A new front on the car maybe???
> 
> Bonnet, underfloor panels, fenders and a new headlight


Why not order vented lightweight fenders. ?


----------



## Mule

They weigh absolutely nothing OEM and are very cheap (159 euros)

So no reason to do that.


----------



## jonnyc

Mule said:


> A new front on the car maybe???
> 
> Bonnet, underfloor panels, fenders and a new headlight


Didn't know you had crashed.. Hope it all gets sorted soon!


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule, your car does appear to be uncomplete for great lengths of time. Mines is a daily driver, I think I'd be bald with stress if I had your car, there's always something up? I can't remember you running a tuned car? Just OEM map, then hybrid experimenting and now it appears to be mangled?

What have you done to it now? Did you have an off on the Nurburgring?


----------



## Mule

Parking damage inflicted to the front of the car.....

And I have run a modified TT for quite some time. Making 445hp/670nm....


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> Parking damage inflicted to the front of the car.....
> 
> And I have run a modified TT for quite some time. Making 445hp/670nm....


Tip....Always reverse park :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only my opinion, but i'd hazard a guess the GT-R box is a tad stronger than the TTRS as it's a one model construction & was designed from the off for launches & big power. Their were issues with the GT-R's 1st Launch Control software but since then i've not heard of any trans failures & each iteration just gets quicker & quicker. I'd be very hesitant to launch at 4K in your TT unless you strengthen the internals. I've had 2 boxes go on Audi's before, however they were not S-Tronics.
> 
> Great progress though & i'm in awe of how capable the TTRS is becoming.
> 
> 
> 
> German engineering Paul :wink:
> 
> The engine produces 335bhp in standard form and is supposed to be good for upto 650bhp before internal work, that's near a 100% tolerance. GTR pushes out 485/530/560, can that engine handle 1000-1100hp before internal work is needed :wink:
> 
> DSG box, who knows? All i know is I've abused mine, 90 full blown 0-xxx launches on the thing now and it hasn't missed a beat. 90 launches on any kind of manual typed clutch would have thrown a wobbler by now, this DSG box keeps on going. Can it handle an increase in revs? Well the other Audi DSG boxes could so there's no reason for me to doubt this 1.
> 
> There's only 1 way to find out :wink:
> 
> Conneem, thanks for the video mate. Very interesting in slow mo. As said, you can see the fronts spin much quicker than the rears initially, then more at the back and then more at the front again. Certainly a very good video of the haldex in action. For me to dish out the cash, I'd have to see a side by side of it working the way I would want it to too as £800 is quite an outlay for something that 'may' not make the blindest bit of difference. It doesn't help at the moment that I'm the only regular TTRS 1/4m enthusiast as I have nothing to compare against.
Click to expand...

I've had plenty of German Engineering & it's often not that great. Show me a 650bhp TTRS? It would need plenty of internal upgrades.

My point however was regarding the S-Tronic not the engine as i'd bet money if you launched your car at 6k rpm, you'd be at the 1/8mile with no transmission & a very big bill. I've had 2 Audi Tip boxes go pop & one SMGIII on my M5, so believe me the gearbox is very often the weakest point of a high power car.

As for GT-R, already many cars at 850+ but those that want to go higher that 900 are opting for a Blueprint Engine which makes sense. That said, no-one knows if a stock engine will go North of 1000 but R35's over that already exist. I'd hazard a guess that even if a 650 TTRS exists, it's certainly not running stock internals. I'd suggest 500 is about the safe limit.


----------



## TTRS_500

the 1500bhp gtr blew up.

There are 550+ hp 2.0TFSI S-tronics.

Tiptronic is shite lol


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> the 1500bhp gtr blew up.
> 
> There are 550+ hp 2.0TFSI S-tronics.
> 
> Tiptronic is shite lol


What 1500bhp GT-R? Do you mean a Skyline per chance :lol: Biggest build GT-R i'm aware of is still in development & will be circa 1200bhp.

Are any of these 550 four or five pot TT's in the UK as i can't find them? Do they launch at 6k which was my point?

Tiptronic is shite now when compared to what's available today, but it's the best Audi had before DSG which was marginally better & now S-Tronic has moved the game forward again.


----------



## jonnyc

AMS Alpha 12 is 1500 crank hp+ and its cracked the block! lol..


----------



## Titus_V6

jonnyc said:


> AMS Alpha 12 is 1500 crank hp+ and its cracked the block! lol..


1500 hp ... fook me sideways

im surpised it didnt open up a quantum singularity that suck us all in to a parallel universe where Toshiba is driving around in a pink A3 with cobra stripes :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

jonnyc said:


> AMS Alpha 12 is 1500 crank hp+ and its cracked the block! lol..


Oops, didn't even realise AMS had gone past the 1000 mark. They're American so don't really count as often get carried away :lol:

I'm sure the 1200 UK Car will be just fine as thier 900+ cars are all running well 8) .

Did alright on this clip


----------



## jonnyc

W7 PMC said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMS Alpha 12 is 1500 crank hp+ and its cracked the block! lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, didn't even realise AMS had gone past the 1000 mark. They're American so don't really count as often get carried away :lol:
> 
> I'm sure the 1200 UK Car will be just fine as thier 900+ cars are all running well 8) .
> 
> Did alright on this clip
Click to expand...

This is what AMS did fairly recently..






Kinda back up the HP claims I think... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jonnyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMS Alpha 12 is 1500 crank hp+ and its cracked the block! lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, didn't even realise AMS had gone past the 1000 mark. They're American so don't really count as often get carried away :lol:
> 
> I'm sure the 1200 UK Car will be just fine as thier 900+ cars are all running well 8) .
> 
> Did alright on this clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what AMS did fairly recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny, that's the same clip i posted :wink:
> 
> Can't find any reports of the block going bang though??
> Kinda back up the HP claims I think... :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## jonnyc

Yep.. Saw it from AMS themselves not too long ago. They had pics etc etc..

Block literally was pulled apart from the inside out due to cylinder pressures! I suppose, one disadvantage of a cast ally block..

Can't see that happening with the VAG stuff, blocks are incredibly strong!!


----------



## Mule

Sørensen Performance is running his 3rd or 4th engine block at the moment.....2.0TFSI....He's a danish Revo dealer...

So it happens.....


----------



## jonnyc

Yeah thats because rods have came flying out the side of them lol..

My point was the block strength is really very good so long as the internals stay together.. 

The AMS engine failure was due to cylinder pressures literally pulling the block apart!


----------



## LEO-RS

Full decat doesn't sound too bad, sound from an iP4 so not the greatest recording device.



I have a DSG tune and S2 tweak booked in soon, last 1/4m event of the season is on the 27th so hopefully the tweaks make a difference otherwise I'll be in the huff :lol:

4000+ launch here we come [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

That's as far as ill take the car bar some stickier rubber, if I want anymore speed in the future then the RS will go for a GTR (so hopefully that doesnt happen)


----------



## powerplay

Look forward to reading the results of the DSG tweaks.

What has MRC said about what they can and can't tweak, what are the options?


----------



## LEO-RS

Not sure on the changes yet.

Launch control revs increase. 
Quicker shifts
Optimised shift points 
Remove whatever needs removing to ensure 1-2 does not short shift
Clutch clamping pressure increase to enable more torque without going into torque shedding. 
Manual downshifts lower, i.e 2-1 at 2-3mph rather than 9mph.

Not entirely sure what else they can do, but that's what I'm asking for.


----------



## V6RUL

Good to see that your getting the box tweaked.
Is this via OBD ?
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

Couldnt tell you how they do it Steve.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> Full decat doesn't sound too bad, sound from an iP4 so not the greatest recording device.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DSG tune and S2 tweak booked in for this week, last 1/4m event of the season is on the 27th so hopefully the tweaks make a difference otherwise I'll be in the huff :lol:
> 
> 4000+ launch here we come [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> That's as far as ill take the car bar some stickier rubber, if I want anymore speed in the future then the RS will go for a GTR (so hopefully that doesnt happen)


Craig,
I cant see you resisting the GT-R in the future, i love mine. Im not dragging up any old GT-R V TT RS here, all i will say is, you wont be dissapointed, and you will love the gearbox, regards, SIMON.


----------



## TTRS_500

My mate sold his 650hp GTR and has gone back to olschool power. 700hp supra, 800hp r34 gtr.

The GTR used to hide its speed well and wasnt involving enough for him!

So should be right up mitchys street


----------



## caney

TTRS_500 said:


> My mate sold his 650hp GTR and has gone back to olschool power. 700hp supra, 800hp r34 gtr.
> 
> The GTR used to hide its speed well and wasnt involving enough for him!
> 
> So should be right up mitchys street


Now now there's a lot of skill involved taking your foot off the brake when launching


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mate sold his 650hp GTR and has gone back to olschool power. 700hp supra, 800hp r34 gtr.
> 
> The GTR used to hide its speed well and wasnt involving enough for him!
> 
> So should be right up mitchys street
> 
> 
> 
> Now now there's a lot of skill involved taking your foot off the brake when launching
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me thinking this :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaybyme

Di


Simon H said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full decat doesn't sound too bad, sound from an iP4 so not the greatest recording device.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DSG tune and S2 tweak booked in for this week, last 1/4m event of the season is on the 27th so hopefully the tweaks make a difference otherwise I'll be in the huff :lol:
> 
> 4000+ launch here we come [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> That's as far as ill take the car bar some stickier rubber, if I want anymore speed in the future then the RS will go for a GTR (so hopefully that doesnt happen)
> 
> 
> 
> Craig,
> I cant see you resisting the GT-R in the future, i love mine. Im not dragging up any old GT-R V TT RS here, all i will say is, you wont be dissapointed, and you will love the gearbox, regards, SIMON.
Click to expand...

Did I miss something Simon,did you get rid of the TT and get a GTR.
If so which model ?
Due to the terrible customer service from Audi,I'm either going to tune the TT and do any normal work,like fixing creaking panels etc,myself.Basically just take it to Audi when it's a must.
Or consider the new model GTR,or maybe something else.
There's also the possibility that Audi take the car back,and I could see if there's a deal to be made on the plus model,but then I would still have to put up with the service from Audi if anything wasn't right.


----------



## mrdemon

I did tell you not to take your car in for the wind noise etc 

As for the GTR, the 2010 spec seems slow these days when you look at the 2012 spec.
ALso the inside of them is not finished very well imo.


----------



## Simon H

jaybyme said:


> Di
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full decat doesn't sound too bad, sound from an iP4 so not the greatest recording device.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DSG tune and S2 tweak booked in for this week, last 1/4m event of the season is on the 27th so hopefully the tweaks make a difference otherwise I'll be in the huff :lol:
> 
> 4000+ launch here we come [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> That's as far as ill take the car bar some stickier rubber, if I want anymore speed in the future then the RS will go for a GTR (so hopefully that doesnt happen)
> 
> 
> 
> Craig,
> I cant see you resisting the GT-R in the future, i love mine. Im not dragging up any old GT-R V TT RS here, all i will say is, you wont be dissapointed, and you will love the gearbox, regards, SIMON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I miss something Simon,did you get rid of the TT and get a GTR.
> If so which model ?
> Due to the terrible customer service from Audi,I'm either going to tune the TT and do any normal work,like fixing creaking panels etc,myself.Basically just take it to Audi when it's a must.
> Or consider the new model GTR,or maybe something else.
> There's also the possibility that Audi take the car back,and I could see if there's a deal to be made on the plus model,but then I would still have to put up with the service from Audi if anything wasn't right.
Click to expand...

Hi Jay,
Yes, sold the RS, and bought a GT-R. its a 2010 Premium. I specifically bought a secondhand car first, to see just what the GT-R is all about. After using the car for a few weeks now, i can tell you, its immense. So much so, i will probably order the 2012 model very shortly, after waiting to see it. The power of the 2010 standard car is so addictive. Believe me, it is quicker than a TT RS [ thats all im saying on this touchy subject here, standard car v standard car ]. The 2011 model, from what im told, is a big step up from my measley 2010 as well. I think you need to spend time in the GT-R to appreciate it, not just a short test drive. I virtually swapped my RS for this GT-R, a 4k mile example, and im very, very happy with it. The servicing is a down side to the 2010 car, as its still every 6 months, but the 2011 model onwards, is every 12 months, and a 3 year service pack is a round £500, so an absolute no brainer there. I think the thing to do, is buy a new GT-R, stick a Y pipe on for some character, and do nothing else to it, other than drive it service it, and put petrol in it, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Simon H

mrdemon said:


> I did tell you not to take your car in for the wind noise etc
> 
> As for the GTR, the 2010 spec seems slow these days when you look at the 2012 spec.
> ALso the inside of them is not finished very well imo.


Dave,
Yes, and no. The 2010 is plenty quick enough for the road, but the 2012, is as you say, much improved, power and torque wise. The GT-R interior, i find, very solid and well made. I have a couple of buzzes and squeaks from trim tec, but overall, about the same as the RS, regards, SIMON.


----------



## ChinsVXR

Simon

Good stuff. I see your TTRS is still for sale  Seems to a tough market to shift them so you have done well. Trying to move mine without much joy.


----------



## Simon H

ChinsVXR said:


> Simon
> 
> Good stuff. I see your TTRS is still for sale  Seems to a tough market to shift them so you have done well. Trying to move mine without much joy.


Chins,
Yes, seems a tough time at the moment, but i think if you price to sell, you still have a chance. Then knock the price of the next car down as well. I know its easy to say that, but i think its the best train of thought. Whats next for you ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## powerplay

Simon H said:


> Yes, sold the RS, and bought a GT-R. its a 2010 Premium. I specifically bought a secondhand car first, to see just what the GT-R is all about. After using the car for a few weeks now, i can tell you, its immense. So much so, i will probably order the 2012 model very shortly, after waiting to see it. The power of the 2010 standard car is so addictive. Believe me, it is quicker than a TT RS [ thats all im saying on this touchy subject here, standard car v standard car ]. The 2011 model, from what im told, is a big step up from my measley 2010 as well. I think you need to spend time in the GT-R to appreciate it, not just a short test drive. I virtually swapped my RS for this GT-R, a 4k mile example, and im very, very happy with it. The servicing is a down side to the 2010 car, as its still every 6 months, but the 2011 model onwards, is every 12 months, and a 3 year service pack is a round £500, so an absolute no brainer there. I think the thing to do, is buy a new GT-R, stick a Y pipe on for some character, and do nothing else to it, other than drive it service it, and put petrol in it, regards, SIMON.


Wow! And I thought you hadn't had your RS that long?
Sounds like the RS was just not quick enough, even modded eh? The GTR is, from what I have read, a very different type of car, very heavy like having the RS 4-up all the time! Would you say performance-wise it is to the RS what the RS is to the S, or what the RS is to the 2.0TT?
It sounds like the running costs aren't as bad as when the GTR first launched - but how are you finding it economy wise compared to the RS? Do you have any pics or vids to drool at?


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Wow! And I thought you hadn't had your RS that long?
> Sounds like the RS was just not quick enough, even modded eh? The GTR is, from what I have read, a very different type of car, very heavy like having the RS 4-up all the time! Would you say performance-wise it is to the RS what the RS is to the S, or what the RS is to the 2.0TT?
> It sounds like the running costs aren't as bad as when the GTR first launched - but how are you finding it economy wise compared to the RS? Do you have any pics or vids to drool at?


I've had a couple of GT-Rs (pre 2011 Models) and now just purchased a TT-RS S-tronic although the GT-R is a different league performance wise the TT is so much better as an everyday Car.


----------



## Simon H

powerplay said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sold the RS, and bought a GT-R. its a 2010 Premium. I specifically bought a secondhand car first, to see just what the GT-R is all about. After using the car for a few weeks now, i can tell you, its immense. So much so, i will probably order the 2012 model very shortly, after waiting to see it. The power of the 2010 standard car is so addictive. Believe me, it is quicker than a TT RS [ thats all im saying on this touchy subject here, standard car v standard car ]. The 2011 model, from what im told, is a big step up from my measley 2010 as well. I think you need to spend time in the GT-R to appreciate it, not just a short test drive. I virtually swapped my RS for this GT-R, a 4k mile example, and im very, very happy with it. The servicing is a down side to the 2010 car, as its still every 6 months, but the 2011 model onwards, is every 12 months, and a 3 year service pack is a round £500, so an absolute no brainer there. I think the thing to do, is buy a new GT-R, stick a Y pipe on for some character, and do nothing else to it, other than drive it service it, and put petrol in it, regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! And I thought you hadn't had your RS that long?
> Sounds like the RS was just not quick enough, even modded eh? The GTR is, from what I have read, a very different type of car, very heavy like having the RS 4-up all the time! Would you say performance-wise it is to the RS what the RS is to the S, or what the RS is to the 2.0TT?
> It sounds like the running costs aren't as bad as when the GTR first launched - but how are you finding it economy wise compared to the RS? Do you have any pics or vids to drool at?
Click to expand...

Hi Powerplay,
My RS was standard, apart from the bypass pipes. Yes, you can feel the extra weight, compared to the RS, but it does hide it well, on the road at any rate. Im far to fussy to take it onto a track, so cannot comment on the weight, in this regard. Performance wise, im not going to mince my words here, it feels like the starship enterprise, compared to a standard RS, its way ahead. Im seeing around 20 mpg when mildly playing, and slightly more when cruising. Running costs, from what i can see will be much more. I have an 18 month service coming up, even though its only done 4k miles, and its around £800. Thats all the oils etc, and one of the biggies. I could chop a chunk off that by going, indy specialist, but i want the Nissan stamp in the book. I wont knock the RS, i did enjoy it, and it was a pleasant place to be, but the GT-R is a very special place to be, well it is to me, and im very pleased with my decision. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## mrdemon

Still slower than a remapped TTRS though, it was a shame you did not remap the RS to see what it was like.
My manual times are faster than a GTR in gear. Mitch's S-tronic times kill the mk1 dead.

Did think you would end up with a 997 Turbo though.

I am trying to get into a 997 GT2 for some real power and 2WD fun.

I hope I can get one  seems a bargin when they were 130k new and were selling for 160k now they are 75k
with 530BHp and 500ft/lbs torque and 150kg's lighter than a turbo it's going to be a handfull.

worth a watch the GTR fast launch it then gets left for dead.





and this is worth a look





quite excited if I can do a deal on one.


----------



## Simon H

mrdemon said:


> Still slower than a remapped TTRS though, it was a shame you did not remap the RS to see what it was like.
> My manual times are faster than a GTR in gear. Mitch's S-tronic times kill the mk1 dead.
> 
> Did think you would end up with a 997 Turbo though.
> 
> I am trying to get into a 997 GT2 for some real power and 2WD fun.
> 
> I hope I can get one  seems a bargin when they were 130k new and were selling for 160k now they are 75k
> with 530BHp and 500ft/lbs torque and 150kg's lighter than a turbo it's going to be a handfull.
> 
> worth a watch the GTR fast launch it then gets left for dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is worth a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite excited if I can do a deal on one.


You are talking about a remapped RS though, im saying standard v standard. Weve yet to see video evidence regarding mapped RS v standard GT-R. I did want to map the RS but i could see Revo maybe not bothering because of ECU protection etc, and i wanted the SPS switching, which MRC dont do. I wouldve liked a turbo S, but like i said, i virtually swapped the RS for the GT-R, and couldnt be bothered with the big money for the turbo S. Would love to see the video, for mapped RS v standard GT-R  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> Still slower than a remapped TTRS though, it was a shame you did not remap the RS to see what it was like.
> My manual times are faster than a GTR in gear. Mitch's S-tronic times kill the mk1 dead.
> 
> Did think you would end up with a 997 Turbo though.
> 
> I am trying to get into a 997 GT2 for some real power and 2WD fun.
> 
> I hope I can get one  seems a bargin when they were 130k new and were selling for 160k now they are 75k
> with 530BHp and 500ft/lbs torque and 150kg's lighter than a turbo it's going to be a handfull.
> 
> worth a watch the GTR fast launch it then gets left for dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is worth a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite excited if I can do a deal on one.


Chuckle chuckle. The GT-R was "speed limited"  as per the orginal UK Top Gear test, but the US TG track has 2 longer straights & as for the ZR1 clip. The new Vettes are straight line monsters (assuming it's dry & you can get the power down), no contest for the GT-R when the road/track has a few corners & just how much extra bhp does that Vette have over the GT-R.

Mitchy's times do what to a mk1? :lol: At best his modified TTRS may have .2 sec to 60, about the same to 1/4mile & then the GT-R would sail past plus that's in a straight line. Agree the modified TTRS is a great drag strip weapon but that's really it as demonstrated it's a different story on real roads/tracks. Still a great car though.

Envy of GT2, is a car i'd love but i can't escape the need for 4 seats.


----------



## Titus_V6

The GTR seems to be in good company on the UK TG test track. Certainly "batting above its average" as a certain Al Murray would say. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Real Thing said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! And I thought you hadn't had your RS that long?
> Sounds like the RS was just not quick enough, even modded eh? The GTR is, from what I have read, a very different type of car, very heavy like having the RS 4-up all the time! Would you say performance-wise it is to the RS what the RS is to the S, or what the RS is to the 2.0TT?
> It sounds like the running costs aren't as bad as when the GTR first launched - but how are you finding it economy wise compared to the RS? Do you have any pics or vids to drool at?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of GT-Rs (pre 2011 Models) and now just purchased a TT-RS S-tronic although the GT-R is a different league performance wise the TT is so much better as an everyday Car.
Click to expand...

Was that a special order Red or is it wrapped? Looks very different to the standard GT-R Red.


----------



## TTRS_500

When GTR was stock the majority of us beat him. Mapped TTRS, mapped 996 turbo, BT stripped fwd Audi a3 mk1 with 330hp, merc sl brabus, all beat it. Then he spent like 8k to strengthen the box and boost pOwer and he was the 2nd quickest car in the group bested only by a 750bhp Evo.

Alloy can confirm this, he was commenting on the TTRS vs gtr thread on here and over on gtroc.

A TTRS stands no chance against a mapped GTR though. One of the lads is soon getting a 997 turbo, will be interesting to see how that goes against andys 600bhp gtr and the now 780bhp Evo.


----------



## Real Thing

W7 PMC said:


> Was that a special order Red or is it wrapped? Looks very different to the standard GT-R Red.


It was std Red just the way the sun has caught it in the photo brought it from Westway Oxford there demo Car wouldn't have choose Red but when I saw it thought how much it makes the Black Edition Stand out with the Red on the Seats


----------



## mrdemon

we have done the GTR v TTRS to death now, so my last post on it.

ALl us remapped TTRS owners know what is faster as we all have friends with GTR's

Not many cars can do 40-60 in 1.2 or 60-80 in 1.8 seconds the TTRS can the GTR cannot, it's that simple, move along
or as I have to do, flash em out of the way we are coming past .

Take the GTR launch away from it and 30-100 is slower than a manual Remapped TTRS and as I said a TTRS s-tronic will kill it to about 120MPH i would say.
We all know you can remap a GTR so it's all pointless, what annoys me is GTR owners thinking they have the fastest cars when clearly they just cannot match the times quite a few TTRS guys have posted with a £600 remap.
MK1 GTR owners are in cookoo land sorry to say.


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> we have done the GTR v TTRS to death now, so my last post on it.
> 
> ALl us remapped TTRS owners know what is faster as we all have friends with GTR's
> 
> Not many cars can do 40-60 in 1.2 or 60-80 in 1.8 seconds the TTRS can the GTR cannot, it's that simple, move along
> or as I have to do, flash em out of the way we are coming past .
> 
> Take the GTR launch away from it and 30-100 is slower than a manual Remapped TTRS and as I said a TTRS s-tronic will kill it to about 120MPH i would say.
> We all know you can remap a GTR so it's all pointless, what annoys me is GTR owners thinking they have the fastest cars when clearly they just cannot match the times quite a few TTRS guys have posted with a £600 remap.
> MK1 GTR owners are in cookoo land sorry to say.


To be fair, given the ONLY measures a tuned TTRS could even compete on are the 2 you mention, i can't see many GT-R owners worring greatly & you'd certainly not be flashing any :lol:

The stats speak for themselves. If the only place you can play with one is certain sections on a drag strip & the race would have to be staged at specific points as we know 1/4 mile is the same then it's pretty clear that "fastest cars" is about right.

Why do we have to remove the GT-R launch? You now think a remapped Manual TTRS is quicker too? Your jokes get funnier.


----------



## W7 PMC

Real Thing said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a special order Red or is it wrapped? Looks very different to the standard GT-R Red.
> 
> 
> 
> It was std Red just the way the sun has caught it in the photo brought it from Westway Oxford there demo Car wouldn't have choose Red but when I saw it thought how much it makes the Black Edition Stand out with the Red on the Seats
Click to expand...

Looks lovely & very different in that light. Enjoy the TTRS & i get your point about day to day car.


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> When ranges GTR was stock the majority of us beat him. Mapped TTRS, mapped 996 turbo, BT stripped fwd Audi a3 mk1 with 330hp, merc sl brabus, all beat it. Then he spent like 8k to strengthen the box and boost pOwer and he was the 2nd quickest car in the group bested only by a 750bhp Evo.
> 
> A TTRS stands no chance against a mapped GTR though. One of the lads is soon getting a 997 turbo, will be interesting to see how that goes against andys 600bhp gtr and the now 780bhp Evo.


Facts are facts & they speak for themselves 

Was this event a drag race by any chance? Post up the details?


----------



## TTRS_500

We roll from 40mph. The gap between the gtr and mapped manual TTRS gets bigger the faster you go, in favour of the TTRS.


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> We roll from 40mph. The gap between the gtr and mapped manual TTRS gets bigger the faster you go, in favour of the TTRS.


Interesting.

What was the TTRS here, a Manual or S-Tronic as it's mapped but looks slower than the stock GT-R's to me.

http://imageshack.us/f/233/other30130.gif/


----------



## Real Thing

mrdemon said:


> we have done the GTR v TTRS to death now, so my last post on it.
> 
> ALl us remapped TTRS owners know what is faster as we all have friends with GTR's
> 
> Not many cars can do 40-60 in 1.2 or 60-80 in 1.8 seconds the TTRS can the GTR cannot, it's that simple, move along
> or as I have to do, flash em out of the way we are coming past .
> 
> Take the GTR launch away from it and 30-100 is slower than a manual Remapped TTRS and as I said a TTRS s-tronic will kill it to about 120MPH i would say.
> We all know you can remap a GTR so it's all pointless, what annoys me is GTR owners thinking they have the fastest cars when clearly they just cannot match the times quite a few TTRS guys have posted with a £600 remap.
> MK1 GTR owners are in cookoo land sorry to say.


Don't want to get in to the GT-R, TT-RS argument as I've only just joined and want to make friends not enemies but having owned a couple of the older GT-Rs (pre 2011) and now the proud owner of a RS S-tronic (no remap yet) I think I would have to say that my TT would have difficulty keeping up with a GT-R on the straight and after the 1st corner I doubt I'd ever see the GT-R again


----------



## TTRS_500

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We roll from 40mph. The gap between the gtr and mapped manual TTRS gets bigger the faster you go, in favour of the TTRS.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> What was the TTRS here, a Manual or S-Tronic as it's mapped but looks slower than the stock GT-R's to me.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/233/other30130.gif/
Click to expand...

That was my car and a manual. I've had a intercooler upgrade since, up to 130mph it's close I'm not saying the tt runs away from the gtr but we have had runs with some vigourous speeds.

Looking to have a gtboard/drag times style event next year with the gang and open it up to the general public also.


----------



## mrdemon

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have done the GTR v TTRS to death now, so my last post on it.
> 
> ALl us remapped TTRS owners know what is faster as we all have friends with GTR's
> 
> Not many cars can do 40-60 in 1.2 or 60-80 in 1.8 seconds the TTRS can the GTR cannot, it's that simple, move along
> or as I have to do, flash em out of the way we are coming past .
> 
> Take the GTR launch away from it and 30-100 is slower than a manual Remapped TTRS and as I said a TTRS s-tronic will kill it to about 120MPH i would say.
> We all know you can remap a GTR so it's all pointless, what annoys me is GTR owners thinking they have the fastest cars when clearly they just cannot match the times quite a few TTRS guys have posted with a £600 remap.
> MK1 GTR owners are in cookoo land sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, given the ONLY measures a tuned TTRS could even compete on are the 2 you mention, i can't see many GT-R owners worring greatly & you'd certainly not be flashing any :lol:
> 
> The stats speak for themselves. If the only place you can play with one is certain sections on a drag strip & the race would have to be staged at specific points as we know 1/4 mile is the same then it's pretty clear that "fastest cars" is about right.
> 
> Why do we have to remove the GT-R launch? You now think a remapped Manual TTRS is quicker too? Your jokes get funnier.
Click to expand...

have you posted a 1/4 mile time to match Mitcys yet by a stock GTR ?
er nope
GTR is a whole second down to 100mph and thats with it's mega launch.

I would like to buy a gen 2/3 model but these things are dropping more than 10k a year for the 1st 3 years so forget about running costs, it's depreciation and the mega number for sale stopping me buying one atm.

Bargin at 35k though but I would only want a gen 2.


----------



## TTRS_500

GTRs dont seem to be able to hang onto the same owner for very long. Loads of low mileage newish models with 3 or more owners


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> GTRs dont seem to be able to hang onto the same owner for very long. Loads of low mileage newish models with 3 or more owners


Too fast for your average driver :lol:

Most owners keep them for an average ownership period, much the same as any other car & many still own their original 09's, however i'm sure like any car that it's not for everyone.

New cars have never sold for much under list price & premiums are often commanded. The same can't be said for certain other cars that were having thousands knocked off them to get them out of the showroom.


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have done the GTR v TTRS to death now, so my last post on it.
> 
> ALl us remapped TTRS owners know what is faster as we all have friends with GTR's
> 
> Not many cars can do 40-60 in 1.2 or 60-80 in 1.8 seconds the TTRS can the GTR cannot, it's that simple, move along
> or as I have to do, flash em out of the way we are coming past .
> 
> Take the GTR launch away from it and 30-100 is slower than a manual Remapped TTRS and as I said a TTRS s-tronic will kill it to about 120MPH i would say.
> We all know you can remap a GTR so it's all pointless, what annoys me is GTR owners thinking they have the fastest cars when clearly they just cannot match the times quite a few TTRS guys have posted with a £600 remap.
> MK1 GTR owners are in cookoo land sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, given the ONLY measures a tuned TTRS could even compete on are the 2 you mention, i can't see many GT-R owners worring greatly & you'd certainly not be flashing any :lol:
> 
> The stats speak for themselves. If the only place you can play with one is certain sections on a drag strip & the race would have to be staged at specific points as we know 1/4 mile is the same then it's pretty clear that "fastest cars" is about right.
> 
> Why do we have to remove the GT-R launch? You now think a remapped Manual TTRS is quicker too? Your jokes get funnier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you posted a 1/4 mile time to match Mitcys yet by a stock GTR ?
> er nope
> GTR is a whole second down to 100mph and thats with it's mega launch.
> 
> I would like to buy a gen 2/3 model but these things are dropping more than 10k a year for the 1st 3 years so forget about running costs, it's depreciation and the mega number for sale stopping me buying one atm.
> 
> Bargin at 35k though but I would only want a gen 2.
Click to expand...

It's in this thread somewhere but i'll post again below:

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r.html

The 1/4 mile looks very similar, not alot in the 0-100 & 0-62 is basically the same so your point is what exactly? Stock GT-R vs Mitchy's tuned TTRS. Is this mega launch you speak about the same one as on the S-Tronic 

Depreciation of £10k per annum on a £70K car is hardly a big number if you can afford the car in the 1st place. Would equate to 60% retained value after 3 years which is very good & in line with pretty much anything from Germany or Italy.

All good though & mine's for sale. You'd never be troubled by such TTRS vs. GT-R debates again [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## conneem

You can't really use fastestlaps for acceleration figures, it's a mis-mash of the best done anywhere (case in point the 0-200km/h figure of 12.2 vs the 1/4 mile time of 11.3 @ 125mph which is 200km/h, that is a monumental difference), including the US where they get ridiculous numbers. Look at C&D, they got 0-60 mph in 3.6s for a standard TTRS S-Tronic.


----------



## jonnyc

As I always say.. Run cars side by side on a runway for comparative performance..

And for track times.. Same day same time..

Numbers don't even need to get into it.. If the XXX pulls away from the YYY car then XXX is faster.. Simple


----------



## LEO-RS

Car and driver magazine use the vbox to record all their figures. However, they test by using the 1ft rollout option which is cheating. They do this for all cars and use it as a standard. Quite misleading and hence the 3.6 to 60 for the standard RS. In reality more like 3.8.

As for stock GTR, a lot of the earlier cars couldn't launch properly and you often find times of high 11, low 12sec times for standard cars. If I find a 1 at Crail, I'd wager a bet I'd get to the finish line quicker but it would have to be bog standard car. The MY11 car posts 11.2-11.3 all day long and the MY12, haha, forget it, its on another stratosphere, maybe a 10.9, who knows? 485hp cars though, I think within reach of tuned TTRS's, power to weight ratio and all that.

Guys, MLR 30-130 has been confirmed for Sunday 18th March, get your names down. Info on MLR forum.

Paul, I see you're now filling from the black pump ;-) I'll give you 6-9mths before you're craving for speed again. I tried being sensible with the TT TDi once upon a time but the speed bug eventually won the battle again.


----------



## mrdemon

quote

"Depreciation of £10k per annum on a £70K car is hardly a big number if you can afford the car in the 1st place. "

not true a lot of people can afford a 70k car but cannot afford to lose 30k on one me inc.
I cannot save enough per year to cover the depreciation it's that simple.
that's a net figure so you have to earn a lot gross to just cover a 10k drop each year.

but then buying new you get rapped on any car I guess (bar GT3's/RS's )


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> quote
> 
> "Depreciation of £10k per annum on a £70K car is hardly a big number if you can afford the car in the 1st place. "
> 
> not true a lot of people can afford a 70k car but cannot afford to lose 30k on one me inc.
> I cannot save enough per year to cover the depreciation it's that simple.
> that's a net figure so you have to earn a lot gross to just cover a 10k drop each year.
> 
> but then buying new you get rapped on any car I guess (bar GT3's/RS's )


Any car that can retain 60% value after 3yrs has done very well as most will be worth alot less. A GT3 is no better although an RS holds it's value better. Saying that, both cars are well North of £100K new.

Look at other £70K cars & find me one that wouldn't lose at least £10k per annum? Ur gonna lose the VAT on a new car day 1 & on £70k that's £10k gone day 1. The GT-R is one of the better value retaining cars but it's hardly a sellers market so all cars suffer come sale time.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Car and driver magazine use the vbox to record all their figures. However, they test by using the 1ft rollout option which is cheating. They do this for all cars and use it as a standard. Quite misleading and hence the 3.6 to 60 for the standard RS. In reality more like 3.8.
> 
> As for stock GTR, a lot of the earlier cars couldn't launch properly and you often find times of high 11, low 12sec times for standard cars. If I find a 1 at Crail, I'd wager a bet I'd get to the finish line quicker but it would have to be bog standard car. The MY11 car posts 11.2-11.3 all day long and the MY12, haha, forget it, its on another stratosphere, maybe a 10.9, who knows? 485hp cars though, I think within reach of tuned TTRS's, power to weight ratio and all that.
> 
> Guys, MLR 30-130 has been confirmed for Sunday 18th March, get your names down. Info on MLR forum.
> 
> Paul, I see you're now filling from the black pump ;-) I'll give you 6-9mths before you're craving for speed again. I tried being sensible with the TT TDi once upon a time but the speed bug eventually won the battle again.


I'd agree with that & am happy to accept a well tuned TTRS S-Tronic could grab a slight win in a drag race. It would be close & could go either way as next to nothing in it, however it's certainly possible. The 1st cars you make reference too are not EDM (UK Spec) cars, the EDM cars have always been able to launch well, however we all know that the MY11 raised the game & the MY12 goes even further.

Will no doubt be craving speed from day 1, however common sense has taken over for the time being as facing a very expensive year next year & need to invest my spending money in other areas

Justified this by selecting a replacement of a similar value to the GT-R & thus won't feel i'm downgrading, however the outlay will be 1/3rd of my current spend so a bit of a no brainer (for now).


----------



## W7 PMC

conneem said:


> You can't really use fastestlaps for acceleration figures, it's a mis-mash of the best done anywhere (case in point the 0-200km/h figure of 12.2 vs the 1/4 mile time of 11.3 @ 125mph which is 200km/h, that is a monumental difference), including the US where they get ridiculous numbers. Look at C&D, they got 0-60 mph in 3.6s for a standard TTRS S-Tronic.


Totally agree, but the facts are still the facts & no less accurate than a posted VBOX figure. Fastestlaps covers many different measures so it's easy to reference to. I don't care for published stats & agree with the post above that side by side is the way forward, however that's not always possible & one can only gather data form where it's available.


----------



## Simon H

I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## jamiekip

Simon H said:


> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.


Well said... it's all hear say otherwise


----------



## LEO-RS

Simon H said:


> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.


GTR weighs the same as an ocean liner Simon, it's a heavyweight in comparison to the little TT, 300kg heavier which eats up a lot of that 150hp difference. From your posts about your TTRS I got the impression you never drove it how it should have been driven. You faffed around waiting on revo when MRC had a product and then out of the blue you sold at a great loss. You have now bought the bronze edition GTR (530 and 550 models) and its going to cost you 2-3x as much to run over the TT. I got the impression you just never jelled with the TT but that's fair enough, they're not for everybody.

Look in the events section, there is a 1/4m at Santapod in February, as long as you're running unmapped ill happily put my car against yours  GTR is a very quick and capable car but it doesn't half get talked up to be the starship enterprise. Perhaps the MY12 car is but certainly not the MY10 car. Nissan has raised the bar again with that car.

Just remember they are 1750kg and just like the DSG TTRS it's the LC and auto box that make it more impressive than what it actually is, the transmissions are flattering these cars. 5th gear upwards a lot of other higher powered performance cars will start to walk away from them, it's bhp that gives you top end performance. 4wd, LC and auto shift for low down and mid range.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> GTR weighs the same as an ocean liner Simon, it's a heavyweight in comparison to the little TT, 300kg heavier which eats up a lot of that 150hp difference. From your posts about your TTRS I got the impression you never drove it how it should have been driven. You faffed around waiting on revo when MRC had a product and then out of the blue you sold at a great loss. You have now bought the bronze edition GTR (530 and 550 models) and its going to cost you 2-3x as much to run over the TT. I got the impression you just never jelled with the TT but that's fair enough, they're not for everybody.
> 
> Look in the events section, there is a 1/4m at Santapod in February, as long as you're running unmapped ill happily put my car against yours  GTR is a very quick and capable car but it doesn't half get talked up to be the starship enterprise. Perhaps the MY12 car is but certainly not the MY10 car. Nissan has raised the bar again with that car.
> 
> Just remember they are 1750kg and just like the DSG TTRS it's the LC and auto box that make it more impressive than what it actually is, the transmissions are flattering these cars. 5th gear upwards a lot of other higher powered performance cars will start to walk away from them, it's bhp that gives you top end performance. 4wd, LC and auto shift for low down and mid range.
Click to expand...

Thats fair enough Craig,
Whats the weather like in Aberdeen at the moment ?  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> GTR weighs the same as an ocean liner Simon, it's a heavyweight in comparison to the little TT, 300kg heavier which eats up a lot of that 150hp difference. From your posts about your TTRS I got the impression you never drove it how it should have been driven. You faffed around waiting on revo when MRC had a product and then out of the blue you sold at a great loss. You have now bought the bronze edition GTR (530 and 550 models) and its going to cost you 2-3x as much to run over the TT. I got the impression you just never jelled with the TT but that's fair enough, they're not for everybody.
> 
> Look in the events section, there is a 1/4m at Santapod in February, as long as you're running unmapped ill happily put my car against yours  GTR is a very quick and capable car but it doesn't half get talked up to be the starship enterprise. Perhaps the MY12 car is but certainly not the MY10 car. Nissan has raised the bar again with that car.
> 
> Just remember they are 1750kg and just like the DSG TTRS it's the LC and auto box that make it more impressive than what it actually is, the transmissions are flattering these cars. 5th gear upwards a lot of other higher powered performance cars will start to walk away from them, it's bhp that gives you top end performance. 4wd, LC and auto shift for low down and mid range.
Click to expand...

Mitchy, how has Simon bought the Bronze edition? The MY11 is £12k more expensive (for marginal gains) & the MY12 a further £4k for more gains. As per your TT, spend a few hundred quid on a good GT-R remap & you're up to 570bhp & sub 3 secs so yet again further into Supercar land. What makes you think Simon's TTRS wasn't driven like it should have been?

They don't need talking up as OOTB they slaughter virtually anything on the road. Name me 1 stock £60K car that can even get close to a stock GT-R?? You've seen the figures for yourself so the car hardly needs bigging up as it's a giant killer & Nissan just keep raising the bar.

Performance differences between the MY10/MY12. The MY12 is 15secs quicker round Nordschleife, it's 4mph quicker top end & .7sec quicker to 100kmh.

So if it's just clever launch control, how does the GT-R do so biblically well on track? Just look at the TG times. Agreed the Box is a masterclass but once rolling the LC has no impact.

Horses for courses as mine's going, but the GT-R doesn't need talking up as it's more than capable of putting it's money where its mouth is. The facts are the facts.


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy, how has Simon bought the Bronze edition? The MY11 is £12k more expensive (for marginal gains) & the MY12 a further £4k for more gains. As per your TT, spend a few hundred quid on a good GT-R remap & you're up to 570bhp & sub 3 secs so yet again further into Supercar land. What makes you think Simon's TTRS wasn't driven like it should have been?
> 
> They don't need talking up as OOTB they slaughter virtually anything on the road. Name me 1 stock £60K car that can even get close to a stock GT-R?? You've seen the figures for yourself so the car hardly needs bigging up as it's a giant killer & Nissan just keep raising the bar.
> 
> Performance differences between the MY10/MY12. The MY12 is 15secs quicker round Nordschleife, it's 4mph quicker top end & .7sec quicker to 100kmh.
> 
> So if it's just clever launch control, how does the GT-R do so biblically well on track? Just look at the TG times. Agreed the Box is a masterclass but once rolling the LC has no impact.
> 
> Horses for courses as mine's going, but the GT-R doesn't need talking up as it's more than capable of putting it's money where its mouth is. The facts are the facts.


Paul, what I meant by bronze edition model is just that, it's 3rd choice behind the MY11 and MY12 offerings. Nissan worked wonders with the LC on the MY11 car where they chopped half a second from its 0-60 time alone. The MY12 car has only gone and bettered that again so its fair to say the MY10 car is the bronze medal offering?

Anyway, my points were about the gearbox, 4wd and LC. The Nissan GTR and TTRS alike perform very well 0-xxx due to very good traction, perfect launching and auto changes. It can put some supercars to shame when you factor all this in. So what do I mean?

The motortrend videos are exactly what I mean...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZlGMX8G ... re=related

Fast forward to 1:50, the GTR is mince meat but yet got off the line the quickest. These are supercars that it is up against and it clearly doesnt compete. Meet a GTR on the autobahn already doing 70-80mph and accelerate and genuine supercars would be way off in the distance as shown in this video.

Here's the 530bhp MY11 car where it does a lot better..... http://www.wimp.com/dragrace/

Impressive yes, however, look at the terminal speeds...

The GTR in this test posted the quickest time over the 1/4m but the 6th fastest speed over the distance. This tells us that if the race had been stretched to half a mile or a mile it would have come in around about mid table.

458 was doing 125.6mph
R8 GT was doing 125.1mph
SLS AMG was doing 124.1mph
LFA was doing 123.7mph
Z06 was doing 122.5mph
GTR was doing 121.8mph
GT3 RS was doing 120.7mph
Mustang was doing 115mph
Cayman R was doing 111mph
1M was doing 110.2mph
Evora S was doing 109.9mph

So GTR was infact mid table, not so over the 1/4m but definitely over anything longer as the cars were always pulling back ground from its initial launch.

This proves my point that they are great <100mph cars and will butcher almost anything out there, but 100+ performance then its only mediocre in the supercar world.

Let's not get in a pissing contest again though, the GTR is an animal, no doubts about it, everyone knows how quick they are and they command great respect but lets not paint it to be a Bugatti Veyron, because its nowhere near :wink:

Handling wise? All depends on the driver doesnt it :wink: Look how well Jonny is doing in the how fast event with some big power GTR's :wink: Not many people can drive and push their cars to the limit like that.

It's a performance benchmark car I suppose but please lets move on from the Nissan GTR :lol:

Simon, try and get to Santapod in February and put it up against the DSG RS's, you may well be quicker but it certainly wont be night and day (unless you tune it)


----------



## LEO-RS

There was another 1/4m event at Crail Sunday just past. Quickest car of the day was a Ferrari F430 with a 12.15sec 1/4m time..... http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/dragstrip ... 2011-11-13

I would have minced him 

Would I like to meet it on the autobahn at say 80mph though? Well no, as it would make mince meat of me upwards from there. I carry only 119-121mph through the traps on the 1/4m, he was pulling 125-127mph which shows me that on the 1/4m I may be quicker but beyond that, on the roads and in the real world he would be quicker.

Anyway, last event of the season coming up a week on Sunday, hopefully see if I can find a GTR to play with :wink:


----------



## mrdemon

Simon H said:


> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.


But, me , Jason and Irish all have though and the TTRS wins side by side and that's with a manual lol 

You have seen my vbox TTRS standard v tuned it's not the same car not even close.
as I have posted before 40-60 in 1.2 seconds is silly fast and nothing like a stock car 
my friend has one but he will not let me film it, again it's the GTR is all ruling blinkers on not listening owner syndrome :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Anyways enough of the GTR talk, some dyno plots for comparison purposes...

Stage 1 MRC map..










Stage 2 MRC map..










Breakdown on figures...

Stage 1...406ps (measured) 410ps (corrected) 605nm torque (406ps = 400bhp, 410ps = 404bhp, 605nm = 446lbft )
Stage 2...433ps (measured) 425ps (corrected) 627nm torque (433ps = 427bhp, 425ps = 419bhp, 627nm = 462lbft)

The measured figures are just that, what the dyno measured. The corrected figures are corrected for a set of specific weather conditions to be met for comparison purposes so that figures can be compared against all year round no matter the ambient conditions.

You can look at this both ways, the decat and S2 tweak is good for 15ps or in actual fact, the S2 tweak measured 27ps higher than what my S1 measured (on the days, disregarding temp/pressure/humidity etc)

Car was giving no more, Mihnea was giving it everything, more boost, less boost, more timing, less timing, leaner, richer, you name it, he tried it, and credit where credit is due he kept on going at it until it was right, all the way through the night.

Gearbox tune is going to need to wait for the moment, still needs further development.

For those pondering on going Stage 2, get it done, no need for it to be expensive with a decat of the OEM downpipe, conclusive evidence above that the cat does steal power.

Car feels stronger top end, all in all, very pleased with the way the car is driving. Like a stabbed rat at the minute with winter approaching.


----------



## mad chemist

Mitchy said:


> Anyways enough of the GTR talk, some dyno plots for comparison purposes...
> 
> Stage 1 MRC map..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 2 MRC map..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakdown on figures...
> 
> Stage 1...406ps (measured) 410ps (corrected) 605nm torque (406ps = 400bhp, 410ps = 404bhp, 605nm = 446lbft )
> Stage 2...433ps (measured) 425ps (corrected) 627nm torque (433ps = 427bhp, 425ps = 419bhp, 627nm = 462lbft)
> 
> The measured figures are just that, what the dyno measured. The corrected figures are corrected for a set of specific weather conditions to be met for comparison purposes so that figures can be compared against all year round no matter the ambient conditions.
> 
> You can look at this both ways, the decat and S2 tweak is good for 15ps or in actual fact, the S2 tweak measured 27ps higher than what my S1 measured (on the days, disregarding temp/pressure/humidity etc)
> 
> Car was giving no more, Mihnea was giving it everything, more boost, less boost, more timing, less timing, leaner, richer, you name it, he tried it, and credit where credit is due he kept on going at it until it was right, all the way through the night.
> 
> Gearbox tune is going to need to wait for the moment, still needs further development.
> 
> For those pondering on going Stage 2, get it done, no need for it to be expensive with a decat of the OEM downpipe, conclusive evidence above that the cat does steal power.
> 
> Car feels stronger top end, all in all, very pleased with the way the car is driving. Like a stabbed rat at the minute with winter approaching.


Well done Craig,

Top marks once again. The cold should reach you before us down south - report back soon when you have new-improved v-box figures mate.

Mad.


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> But, me , Jason and Irish all have though and the TTRS wins side by side and that's with a manual lol
> 
> You have seen my vbox TTRS standard v tuned it's not the same car not even close.
> as I have posted before 40-60 in 1.2 seconds is silly fast and nothing like a stock car
> my friend has one but he will not let me film it, again it's the GTR is all ruling blinkers on not listening owner syndrome :lol:
Click to expand...

You must be so proud of your 1 trick pony. The proof favours the draw so nuff said as no proof otherwise.

Mitchy's TTRS posts the same 1/4 mile as a stock MY10 GT-R, an identical 0-100 & 0-60 so do we need to keep going round in circles. I'm sure the next stage tune for a TTRS will make it quicker still, but like for like it's never going to get close is it? It can't however & never will get close on a track or road race to any GT-R as the only thing they can do very well is drag strips.


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that the only way to end this, is definately, a side by side comparison, and videoed. I think one of the problems here, is that the GT-R feels unbelievably strong, compared to a standard, unmapped TT RS S-Tronic, that its hard to believe, that just from basically a remap, the RS is stronger ?. Facts and figures are good on paper, but it needs to be side by side, on the same road, weather, and all that malarky. Regards, SIMON.
> 
> 
> 
> But, me , Jason and Irish all have though and the TTRS wins side by side and that's with a manual lol
> 
> You have seen my vbox TTRS standard v tuned it's not the same car not even close.
> as I have posted before 40-60 in 1.2 seconds is silly fast and nothing like a stock car
> my friend has one but he will not let me film it, again it's the GTR is all ruling blinkers on not listening owner syndrome :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be so proud of your 1 trick pony. The proof favours the draw so nuff said as no proof otherwise.
> 
> Mitchy's TTRS posts the same 1/4 mile as a stock MY10 GT-R, an identical 0-100 & 0-60 so do we need to keep going round in circles. I'm sure the next stage tune for a TTRS will make it quicker still, but like for like it's never going to get close is it? It can't however & never will get close on a track or road race to any GT-R as the only thing they can do very well is drag strips.
Click to expand...

Agree to disagree with David otherwise it will carry on for a few more pages.Handling wise, you have to admire Jonnys efforts in the how fast event? I can see him getting more competitive with the top GTR's once his car is running 

When do you pick up your new car? Any pics?


----------



## mrdemon

quote
"Breakdown on figures...

Stage 1...406ps (measured) 410ps (corrected) 605nm torque (406ps = 400bhp, 410ps = 404bhp, 605nm = 446lbft )
Stage 2...433ps (measured) 425ps (corrected) 627nm torque (433ps = 427bhp, 425ps = 419bhp, 627nm = 462lbft)"

but what were the temps, on both runs ie one summer one winter , it's 6oc here I can wheel spin changing into 2nd gear all 4 wheels I swear my car feels like it has 40BHp more than it did in the summer.

and if the maths are correct it would have about 30BHp more now it's cold ie 1.33 per 1 oc temp drop with working on 400BHp ish.

TTRS loves the cold it's a flying machine.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:



> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy, how has Simon bought the Bronze edition? The MY11 is £12k more expensive (for marginal gains) & the MY12 a further £4k for more gains. As per your TT, spend a few hundred quid on a good GT-R remap & you're up to 570bhp & sub 3 secs so yet again further into Supercar land. What makes you think Simon's TTRS wasn't driven like it should have been?
> 
> They don't need talking up as OOTB they slaughter virtually anything on the road. Name me 1 stock £60K car that can even get close to a stock GT-R?? You've seen the figures for yourself so the car hardly needs bigging up as it's a giant killer & Nissan just keep raising the bar.
> 
> Performance differences between the MY10/MY12. The MY12 is 15secs quicker round Nordschleife, it's 4mph quicker top end & .7sec quicker to 100kmh.
> 
> So if it's just clever launch control, how does the GT-R do so biblically well on track? Just look at the TG times. Agreed the Box is a masterclass but once rolling the LC has no impact.
> 
> Horses for courses as mine's going, but the GT-R doesn't need talking up as it's more than capable of putting it's money where its mouth is. The facts are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, what I meant by bronze edition model is just that, it's 3rd choice behind the MY11 and MY12 offerings. Nissan worked wonders with the LC on the MY11 car where they chopped half a second from its 0-60 time alone. The MY12 car has only gone and bettered that again so its fair to say the MY10 car is the bronze medal offering?
> 
> Anyway, my points were about the gearbox, 4wd and LC. The Nissan GTR and TTRS alike perform very well 0-xxx due to very good traction, perfect launching and auto changes. It can put some supercars to shame when you factor all this in. So what do I mean?
> 
> The motortrend videos are exactly what I mean...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZlGMX8G ... re=related
> 
> Fast forward to 1:50, the GTR is mince meat but yet got off the line the quickest. These are supercars that it is up against and it clearly doesnt compete. Meet a GTR on the autobahn already doing 70-80mph and accelerate and genuine supercars would be way off in the distance as shown in this video.
> 
> Here's the 530bhp MY11 car where it does a lot better..... http://www.wimp.com/dragrace/
> 
> Impressive yes, however, look at the terminal speeds...
> 
> The GTR in this test posted the quickest time over the 1/4m but the 6th fastest speed over the distance. This tells us that if the race had been stretched to half a mile or a mile it would have come in around about mid table.
> 
> 458 was doing 125.6mph
> R8 GT was doing 125.1mph
> SLS AMG was doing 124.1mph
> LFA was doing 123.7mph
> Z06 was doing 122.5mph
> GTR was doing 121.8mph
> GT3 RS was doing 120.7mph
> Mustang was doing 115mph
> Cayman R was doing 111mph
> 1M was doing 110.2mph
> Evora S was doing 109.9mph
> 
> So GTR was infact mid table, not so over the 1/4m but definitely over anything longer as the cars were always pulling back ground from its initial launch.
> 
> This proves my point that they are great <100mph cars and will butcher almost anything out there, but 100+ performance then its only mediocre in the supercar world.
> 
> Let's not get in a pissing contest again though, the GTR is an animal, no doubts about it, everyone knows how quick they are and they command great respect but lets not paint it to be a Bugatti Veyron, because its nowhere near :wink:
> 
> Handling wise? All depends on the driver doesnt it :wink: Look how well Jonny is doing in the how fast event with some big power GTR's :wink: Not many people can drive and push their cars to the limit like that.
> 
> It's a performance benchmark car I suppose but please lets move on from the Nissan GTR :lol:
> 
> Simon, try and get to Santapod in February and put it up against the DSG RS's, you may well be quicker but it certainly wont be night and day (unless you tune it)
Click to expand...

Come on, please tell me you're joking? Look at the top speeds of the cars you refer to & then apply some very basic physics. it would be at least 2 miles before the chasing pack would have caught up as the delta would not have widened & even the 458 was only travelling 3.8mph quicker.

Next lets look at the competition, which one of those cars is less than twice the price of the GT-R? The only car that's even close is the Vette & that is indeed a rapid machine but still North of £90K for a basic model & well over £100K for a spec'd one.

So some £150K plus cars have a higher top speed than the GT-R but still can only start catching up north of 100mph, so i'm happy that's another victory. No-one will ever say the GT-R is the best car in the world, however nothing comes close at the price point as far as overall performance. Even conceding that a tuned TTRS can match a stock GT-R in a drag race.

The GT-R is NOT 4wd.

You're correct that it's not a Veyron either, but kinda nice that the MY 11 is only 1sec slower round the TG track & the MY12 is only .2sec slower to 100kph


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> quote
> "Breakdown on figures...
> 
> Stage 1...406ps (measured) 410ps (corrected) 605nm torque (406ps = 400bhp, 410ps = 404bhp, 605nm = 446lbft )
> Stage 2...433ps (measured) 425ps (corrected) 627nm torque (433ps = 427bhp, 425ps = 419bhp, 627nm = 462lbft)"
> 
> but what were the temps, on both runs ie one summer one winter , it's 6oc here I can wheel spin changing into 2nd gear all 4 wheels I swear my car feels like it has 40BHp more than it did in the summer.
> 
> and if the maths are correct it would have about 30BHp more now it's cold ie 1.33 per 1 oc temp drop with working on 400BHp ish.
> 
> TTRS loves the cold it's a flying machine.


True and hence the use of the corrected figures, it is supposed to give a figure that is comparable all year round. I'd say its good for 10-15bhp over S1 based on results from both my cars. Seems easier revving 5000+

We'll see what it does on the 1/4m strip, so far...

S1 was 11.76
S2 (untweaked) 11.65
S2 (tweaked) ???


----------



## W7 PMC

Never :lol:

Agree 100% that Jonny's efforts are epic & not a chance i in any GT-R could get close to his times. Track knowledge & of course ability will always be huge factors in lap times & a greater factor on most tracks that the machinery.

Not even fully decided on the next car yet (should be a done deal tomorrow).


----------



## LEO-RS

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy, how has Simon bought the Bronze edition? The MY11 is £12k more expensive (for marginal gains) & the MY12 a further £4k for more gains. As per your TT, spend a few hundred quid on a good GT-R remap & you're up to 570bhp & sub 3 secs so yet again further into Supercar land. What makes you think Simon's TTRS wasn't driven like it should have been?
> 
> They don't need talking up as OOTB they slaughter virtually anything on the road. Name me 1 stock £60K car that can even get close to a stock GT-R?? You've seen the figures for yourself so the car hardly needs bigging up as it's a giant killer & Nissan just keep raising the bar.
> 
> Performance differences between the MY10/MY12. The MY12 is 15secs quicker round Nordschleife, it's 4mph quicker top end & .7sec quicker to 100kmh.
> 
> So if it's just clever launch control, how does the GT-R do so biblically well on track? Just look at the TG times. Agreed the Box is a masterclass but once rolling the LC has no impact.
> 
> Horses for courses as mine's going, but the GT-R doesn't need talking up as it's more than capable of putting it's money where its mouth is. The facts are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, what I meant by bronze edition model is just that, it's 3rd choice behind the MY11 and MY12 offerings. Nissan worked wonders with the LC on the MY11 car where they chopped half a second from its 0-60 time alone. The MY12 car has only gone and bettered that again so its fair to say the MY10 car is the bronze medal offering?
> 
> Anyway, my points were about the gearbox, 4wd and LC. The Nissan GTR and TTRS alike perform very well 0-xxx due to very good traction, perfect launching and auto changes. It can put some supercars to shame when you factor all this in. So what do I mean?
> 
> The motortrend videos are exactly what I mean...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZlGMX8G ... re=related
> 
> Fast forward to 1:50, the GTR is mince meat but yet got off the line the quickest. These are supercars that it is up against and it clearly doesnt compete. Meet a GTR on the autobahn already doing 70-80mph and accelerate and genuine supercars would be way off in the distance as shown in this video.
> 
> Here's the 530bhp MY11 car where it does a lot better..... http://www.wimp.com/dragrace/
> 
> Impressive yes, however, look at the terminal speeds...
> 
> The GTR in this test posted the quickest time over the 1/4m but the 6th fastest speed over the distance. This tells us that if the race had been stretched to half a mile or a mile it would have come in around about mid table.
> 
> 458 was doing 125.6mph
> R8 GT was doing 125.1mph
> SLS AMG was doing 124.1mph
> LFA was doing 123.7mph
> Z06 was doing 122.5mph
> GTR was doing 121.8mph
> GT3 RS was doing 120.7mph
> Mustang was doing 115mph
> Cayman R was doing 111mph
> 1M was doing 110.2mph
> Evora S was doing 109.9mph
> 
> So GTR was infact mid table, not so over the 1/4m but definitely over anything longer as the cars were always pulling back ground from its initial launch.
> 
> This proves my point that they are great <100mph cars and will butcher almost anything out there, but 100+ performance then its only mediocre in the supercar world.
> 
> Let's not get in a pissing contest again though, the GTR is an animal, no doubts about it, everyone knows how quick they are and they command great respect but lets not paint it to be a Bugatti Veyron, because its nowhere near :wink:
> 
> Handling wise? All depends on the driver doesnt it :wink: Look how well Jonny is doing in the how fast event with some big power GTR's :wink: Not many people can drive and push their cars to the limit like that.
> 
> It's a performance benchmark car I suppose but please lets move on from the Nissan GTR :lol:
> 
> Simon, try and get to Santapod in February and put it up against the DSG RS's, you may well be quicker but it certainly wont be night and day (unless you tune it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, please tell me you're joking? Look at the top speeds of the cars you refer to & then apply some very basic physics. it would be at least 2 miles before the chasing pack would have caught up as the delta would not have widened & even the 458 was only travelling 3.8mph quicker.
> 
> Next lets look at the competition, which one of those cars is less than twice the price of the GT-R? The only car that's even close is the Vette & that is indeed a rapid machine but still North of £90K for a basic model & well over £100K for a spec'd one.
> 
> So some £150K plus cars have a higher top speed than the GT-R but still can only start catching up north of 100mph, so i'm happy that's another victory. No-one will ever say the GT-R is the best car in the world, however nothing comes close at the price point as far as overall performance. Even conceding that a tuned TTRS can match a stock GT-R in a drag race.
> 
> The GT-R is NOT 4wd.
> 
> You're correct that it's not a Veyron either, but kinda nice that the MY 11 is only 1sec slower round the TG track & the MY12 is only .2sec slower to 100kph
Click to expand...

Paul, you protest too much about a car that you no longer own, give it a rest :wink:

Look at the first video I posted, it gets anhialated :wink: The 2nd video although impressive is not really real world, (just like my 1/4m racing efforts) Most encounters on the road, there would be no launch, it would be say 50-60mph 3rd gear upwards. Had the MY11 Nissan GTR come across that field rolling at 60mph it would have come in mid table. It only won that battle due to its launch, surely you can see that?

You mention cost, TTRS is significantly cheaper :wink: Can we leave the GTR stuff alone now please, they're great cars, very quick, cheap to buy but come on this is a TT forum :lol:


----------



## mrdemon

Prob the TTRS has is heat, and now it's cold I don't want to sell it, it feels great.

but when it's warn you get this sh1t and it kills it dead in the water and it seems not a lot can be done about it.


----------



## conneem

mrdemon said:


> Prob the TTRS has is heat, and now it's cold I don't want to sell it, it feels great.
> 
> but when it's warn you get this sh1t and it kills it dead in the water and it seems not a lot can be done about it.


Would an aftermarket intake with a smoother pipe coated with gold foil help?

Back to Mitchy's plots. Nice improvement up top, almost like a cam kicking in and should prove to be valuable when going balls out as you will be shifting from red line down to ~4k+ rpm in every gear.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> Guys, MLR 30-130 has been confirmed for Sunday 18th March, get your names down. Info on MLR forum.
> .


Whooooooooo.

Is it only on the MLR forum that I can sign up?

Im gonna bring along some buddies


----------



## LEO-RS

Conneem, thanks for that buddy, was meaning to do that for comparison. Looks good top end which as you say 'should' help with my times  The kick you see in the map is a result of a load more timing advance, we found that increasing the boost, pulled out timing so kept boost where it was and advanced. Also, any leaner than 0.82-0.84 would also pull out timing. Increasing boost, going richer with the mixture would again pull out the timing and then see lambda go silly rich (0.73) so got it in the sweet spot so to speak with just enough boost, fuel and timing. They went round the houses on it trying all sorts so I'm convinced its fully optimised as it is now. The ecu is obviously very sensitive to change and this is why it needs to be setup by the pros and left the hell alone. We done about 15 runs on dyno getting it right.

Pov, not sure. I have an account over there anyway so will book up over there. AudiSRS will probably be our path if not. See you in March


----------



## TTRS_500

Ive put my name down on audisrs.

BTW lookin at your plots, that spike around 5000rpm, I get that too since I turned my boost down one notch, its a nice feeling!


----------



## LEO-RS

Yeah it is Pov and just in the region where it drops to following a red line change.


----------



## jaybyme

Mitchy where those runs done on the same dyno ?
If they were, I imagine the difference in km/h @ rpm will be down to tyre wear.
Even small differences will change the shape of the graph,so it's very hard to compare exactly.
Looking at what tuners have to offer in Germany,I think it's accepted that with exhaust and cat mods,cars will see 430 ps
My car goes into Audi again on Monday,lets see if they can bloody fix it this time,so I can get on and tune the car. :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

I'll of course stop once the sillyness ends or i get bored 8) .

The 1st clip (the one you like) is of an early US Spec 08/09 car so down on power & the worst version of LC compared to the 09 UK car. Saying that, it did get beat over the course by cars over twice it's price & some with over 100BHP more power :lol:

The 2nd clip (don't you like it because the GT-R does better & mullers a £1/4mil car?). The cars that eventually start catching up have top speeds North of 200mph so of course they'll catch a car with a lower top speed. Most of ocurse know that the GT-R wasn't designed to have an epic top speed as where is this ever going to be applicable? It's about real world performance & that's where it cane's it's supercar competition.

I'm happy that some cars have higher top speeds & i'm even happy that some tuned cars can stick with a stock GT-R on the drag strip as my likes are around overall performance, which it appears most (not all) TTRS owners don't agree with as they only like to play in a straight line & realise that in other areas things won't go as well.

Totally agree the TTRS is lighter, more economical & cheaper to run & am quite amazed at how a few performance mods can transform the car into a proper weapon (in certain areas). Of course the same applies to the GT-R but that's not fair is it? 

Happy TT'ing


----------



## Titus_V6

If its only circa 600 quid why on earth dont Audi just release the TTRS with 400bhp..??? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Surely it would clean up from a sales perspective..

Just $0.02


----------



## LEO-RS

You can say the same for any car but in short, reliability, emissions, fuel economy etc.


----------



## mrdemon

W7 PMC said:


> I'll of course stop once the sillyness ends or i get bored 8) .
> 
> Totally agree the TTRS is lighter, more economical & cheaper to run & am quite amazed at how a few performance mods can transform the car into a proper weapon (in certain areas). Of course the same applies to the GT-R but that's not fair is it?


what area's is a tuned ttrs lacking in then ? Iam interested in this.

AS we have seen Jonny seems to be able to get one round a track just as quick as Rob Huff in a GTR.

If anything the GTR is lacking because where ever you read it also over heats after afew hard laps, even your GTR has uprated brakes lol, people don't uprate brakes for fun they uprate them because the oem ones are not upto it.


----------



## moncler1

mrdemon said:


> ..what area's is a tuned ttrs lacking in then ? Iam interested in this.
> 
> AS we have seen Jonny seems to be able to get one round a track just as quick as Rob Huff in a GTR....


w.e.l.l. s.a.i.d.

And on road tyres with soggy old mag ride.

RS holding it's end up well on the board and shows you should never believe this BS about it being a crap handling car. I was blown away when JC showed me what it's capable of.

(What we need is someone from the GTR camp to step up and let him drive their car at the event)


----------



## conneem

Looks like you would have the legs on a new M5 too Mitchy, even from a roll 100-200km/h, you ~7,9s vs 8,6s.


----------



## jaybyme

still very impressive times from the M5 considering it weighs in at nearly 2000 kg.
Not sure if AB Sportscars test with two up and full tank as Sportauto do.


----------



## conneem

jaybyme said:


> still very impressive times from the M5 considering it weighs in at nearly 2000 kg.
> Not sure if AB Sportscars test with two up and full tank as Sportauto do.


I think it may be 1 up as they usually get slightly better acceleration figures compared to SportAuto 

TT-RS S-Tronic 0-200km/h numbers from each,

AMS 15,6s
SportAuto 16,8s

and then AutoBild must do it with no one in the car as they got 14,9s :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

mrdemon said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll of course stop once the sillyness ends or i get bored 8) .
> 
> Totally agree the TTRS is lighter, more economical & cheaper to run & am quite amazed at how a few performance mods can transform the car into a proper weapon (in certain areas). Of course the same applies to the GT-R but that's not fair is it?
> 
> 
> 
> what area's is a tuned ttrs lacking in then ? Iam interested in this.
> 
> AS we have seen Jonny seems to be able to get one round a track just as quick as Rob Huff in a GTR.
> 
> If anything the GTR is lacking because where ever you read it also over heats after afew hard laps, even your GTR has uprated brakes lol, people don't uprate brakes for fun they uprate them because the oem ones are not upto it.
Click to expand...

I'm still finding this amusing :lol:

All areas away from a drag strip as its track times demonstrate. Assuming the tuned TTRS is tuned with just performance modifications. The TTRS is no better handling with a remap & neither can it stop any better. Lots & lots of data on it's lap times to support this, however that's on stock cars so a tuned one would be a little quicker.

Ooh, let's start comparing 2 different drivers now. Same car, same driver same track we know what would happen  Jonny's time was very impressive though 8)

Do you actualy believe what you type? I've tracked my GT-R many times & the over heat you refer to is the Trans oil & this happens after MANY hard laps. Slower drivers would never experience this & the reason you do hear about it is because many GT-R owners actually track their car on real tracks (not just drag strips). Same situation the TTRS would be coming off earlier than the GT-R.

Lastly the brakes & you make a good point, however the cracks in front discs are ONLY seen in pretty extreme driving conditions. Mine had been fine on track, however running at VMAX where i was hard braking from 195+mph time after time without the ability to cool the discs properly caused some cracking. I think you'll find people DO uprate their discs for fun as it's only those drivers who drive their GT-R's hard (Track) that upgrade them. On the road the OEM's are more than adequate & better than most OEM setups i've driven.


----------



## W7 PMC

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, MLR 30-130 has been confirmed for Sunday 18th March, get your names down. Info on MLR forum.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooooo.
> 
> Is it only on the MLR forum that I can sign up?
> 
> Im gonna bring along some buddies
Click to expand...

Excellent as it looks as thought the GTROC will be attending as well 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158243-30-13 ... 012-a.html


----------



## moncler1

I'm in! woo hoo, something to look forward to.

Come on GTR crowd, let JC drive one at a how fast and put the TiTy back in it's place....


----------



## LEO-RS

Dyno vid from MRC facebook page..

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150399507321192


----------



## TTRS_500

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, MLR 30-130 has been confirmed for Sunday 18th March, get your names down. Info on MLR forum.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooooo.
> 
> Is it only on the MLR forum that I can sign up?
> 
> Im gonna bring along some buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent as it looks as thought the GTROC will be attending as well
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158243-30-13 ... 012-a.html
Click to expand...

my moneys on the twin turbo lambo :mrgreen:


----------



## tt3600

Who's TT-RS is this?

Apparently someone here...


----------



## jamiekip

11.64 @ 129... Really?


----------



## conneem

jamiekip said:


> 11.64 @ 129... Really?


I think it was meant to say 119.


----------



## jamman

Cheers Mitchy and the RS Boys I couldn't sleep but you've saved the day

Remember foot off brake and brrrooooommm off you go :lol:

Paul, I see your still trying to educate them :wink: think they have blinkers mate or are a little bit thick one of the two prob both :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

jamiekip said:


> 11.64 @ 129... Really?


I think the chap got slightly carried away :lol:

Quickest ET was 11.65 and fastest terminal speed was 121.6


----------



## LEO-RS

jamman said:


> Cheers Mitchy and the RS Boys I couldn't sleep but you've saved the day
> 
> Remember foot off brake and brrrooooommm off you go :lol:
> 
> Paul, I see your still trying to educate them :wink: think they have blinkers mate or are a little bit thick one of the two prob both :lol:


1 too many shandys last night as at 0415 you're making very little sense :wink:

It's the GTR blinkers not the TTRS 1's you need to worry about, you should also take note of how a Nissan GTR launches :wink:


----------



## jamiekip

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11.64 @ 129... Really?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the chap got slightly carried away :lol:
> 
> Quickest ET was 11.65 and fastest terminal speed was 121.6
Click to expand...

:lol: 
Still rapid!!!


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mitchy and the RS Boys I couldn't sleep but you've saved the day
> 
> Remember foot off brake and brrrooooommm off you go :lol:
> 
> Paul, I see your still trying to educate them :wink: think they have blinkers mate or are a little bit thick one of the two prob both :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 too many shandys last night as at 0415 you're making very little sense :wink:
> 
> It's the GTR blinkers not the TTRS 1's you need to worry about, you should also take note of how a Nissan GTR launches :wink:
Click to expand...

You mean in the same way an S-Tronic TTRS launches :lol:

My M5 launched in exactly the same way & that was a single clutch SMG. Most cars nowadays with double clutch transmissions can perform some degree of controlled launch 

What is perhaps different is that Nissan have had 3 iterations of their Launch Control software in the GT-R so as to refine out the less desirable aspects & of course to make it safer.

How can you say GT-R blinkers? :lol: . Just read the press, watch TV & pay attention to what's being said by those in the know. OOTB the GT-R was a masterclass & it's just getting better & better. Faster on the road & track than anything in it's class or several classes above it. The TTRS can get close with a 20% uplift in power in certain conditions, but i've yet to hear anyone actually comparing them as comparable cars.

The TTRS is good at what it does, but it's NOT a GT-R & isn't going to worry many GT-R owners. If a tuned TTRS gets close then bang tidy it's a simple case of a £600 remap for the GT-R & bye bye. Simples


----------



## LEO-RS

Paul, we all know that fella, probably about the hundredth time you have banged it home :wink: The Nissan GTR is a performance benchmark and hence why it gets used for comparisons.

It's not the be all and end all that some seem to think it is though, let's be honest here, it has a Nissan badge attached to it, its big, heavy and bulky and costs an arm and leg to run. It's not particularly a pretty looking car inside or out either so its definitely not for everyone. If you want to go quick, you can buy a motorbike or a cheap £3k 1100kg evo and tune it to death, but it's not all about speed. Let's be honest here, any car that does 100 in less than 10 is not exactly slow and anything over 100 and you're risking license so it all gets a bit pointless the further and further you go up the bhp ladder. Where is it going to stop? 2020, the Nissan GTR R37 will come out the factory with 1000bhp and get to 100 in 5secs but yet the speed limits are still 70mph (well maybe 80 by then) At 1 point in the future, this fascination with silly amount of power has to stop as its already getting ridiculous. (Stock GTR 12 doing 60 in 2.7secs)

I'm pretty happy with 420-430 as its enough for typical day to day driving, infact, it actually still scares me at times. Bigger bhp cars arent going to be that much quicker to say 60 and 100 than what my car has now, bigger bhp over and above what I have say is just good for top end performance.

Jonny is away to put 700bhp through his TTRS and get the thing down to 1200kg, its going to be a monster no doubts about it but do I expect it will be a lot quicker to 100 than what he has now? 100 in 5secs perhaps? nope, I dont, because traction is always going to be an issue as is the fact he still has a manual box so still has to make his way up through the box. Maybe 6.x secs and the rest will be 100+ performance. Its great what he is doing but the returns become smaller and smaller the higher up you go.

1 last time Paul, we all know how quick the GTR is in a straight line and on track but this isn't GTROC where we need reminded every 5mins :wink: The TTRS is a totally different car. R8 V10 is what should be compared against with the GTR. TTRS = 370Z. Btw, I'd have the V10 R8 every single time, may not be as brutal as the GTR but its twice the car in everything else, £75k is a lot of money for a Nissan no matter how quick it is :wink:

That was the last post from me regarding the GTR as its getting a little tiresome now. (Well until I beat 1 up a dragstrip anyway :wink: :-* )


----------



## W7 PMC

Mitchy said:


> Paul, we all know that fella, probably about the hundredth time you have banged it home :wink: The Nissan GTR is a performance benchmark and hence why it gets used for comparisons.
> 
> It's not the be all and end all that some seem to think it is though, let's be honest here, it has a Nissan badge attached to it, its big, heavy and bulky and costs an arm and leg to run. It's not particularly a pretty looking car inside or out either so its definitely not for everyone. If you want to go quick, you can buy a motorbike or a cheap £3k 1100kg evo and tune it to death, but it's not all about speed. Let's be honest here, any car that does 100 in less than 10 is not exactly slow and anything over 100 and you're risking license so it all gets a bit pointless the further and further you go up the bhp ladder. Where is it going to stop? 2020, the Nissan GTR R37 will come out the factory with 1000bhp and get to 100 in 5secs but yet the speed limits are still 70mph (well maybe 80 by then) At 1 point in the future, this fascination with silly amount of power has to stop as its already getting ridiculous. (Stock GTR 12 doing 60 in 2.7secs)
> 
> I'm pretty happy with 420-430 as its enough for typical day to day driving, infact, it actually still scares me at times. Bigger bhp cars arent going to be that much quicker to say 60 and 100 than what my car has now, bigger bhp over and above what I have say is just good for top end performance.
> 
> Jonny is away to put 700bhp through his TTRS and get the thing down to 1200kg, its going to be a monster no doubts about it but do I expect it will be a lot quicker to 100 than what he has now? 100 in 5secs perhaps? nope, I dont, because traction is always going to be an issue as is the fact he still has a manual box so still has to make his way up through the box. Maybe 6.x secs and the rest will be 100+ performance. Its great what he is doing but the returns become smaller and smaller the higher up you go.
> 
> 1 last time Paul, we all know how quick the GTR is in a straight line and on track but this isn't GTROC where we need reminded every 5mins :wink: The TTRS is a totally different car. R8 V10 is what should be compared against with the GTR. TTRS = 370Z. Btw, I'd have the V10 R8 every single time, may not be as brutal as the GTR but its twice the car in everything else, £75k is a lot of money for a Nissan no matter how quick it is :wink:
> 
> That was the last post from me regarding the GTR as its getting a little tiresome now. (Well until I beat 1 up a dragstrip anyway :wink: :-* )


A couple of points are correct & i'm certainly not in the camp of the GT-R being the epitomy of performance cars as i'd still take a 911 Turbo over one, as i have a Pork Turbo scratch to itch. Can't say i like the fact it's £40+k more & i don't really see that value other than in the badge & build quality is of course better, but it is a Porsche & as such will always be the actual benchmark. What is factual is the GT-R is the better car in the many areas these cars are measured, but is over £40k cheaper which is why it's seen as the current benchmark.

Would fully expect the TTRS to be the fanboy car over here which is why it's fun. :lol:


----------



## jaybyme

new 911S pdk just set a 7:44 time around the Nordschleife in sportauto,exactly the same time as last years turbo S !!
1:10.4 around hockenheimring,the same as the GT3 !!
looks like a big leap forward for the new 991.
0-100 km/h = 4.2 sec
0-160 km/h = 9.1 sec
0-200 km/h = 14.1 sec
weight fueled = 1497 kg
Price with extras 145,151 € !
oh,15 secs slower than a standard TT around a very short wet track with new Pzero's fitted.
2012 GTR with 550 ps and 632 NM looks pretty good as well.
Mizuno-san is promising 0-100 km/ in only 2.8 secs and 7:20 secs Nordschleife times.
The 2012 GTR that Sportauto was having a quick test in broke down,gearbox oil temps got too high,which is meant to be quite a common problem ?


----------



## jaybyme

just read that the 2012 gtr will also be available with optional ceramic brakes and a track pack in the UK 
carbon spoiler,brake cooling,sport suspension,and no rear seats.


----------



## moncler1

I've given up and joined the DSG gang :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS

New car Rob? RS or GTR or something different?


----------



## moncler1

Just a DSG Rocco 140 TDI... RS is a keeper.


----------



## LEO-RS

For a minute there I thought you were swapping to an S-tronic RS, Loba and all. Phew, I get to keep my crown for a little longer :lol:

You going to the 30-130 event in March, if you can get round the age old grumpy old man jibe, would be interested in a passenger run in your Loba car especially if you keep the foot planted for a vmax


----------



## LEO-RS

Just another exhaust sound clip for those interested in full decat sound. Shows that it's far from being too loud, the OEM backbox doing a good job to keep it from being annoyingly loud.

Come across this on youtube...






Must be Povs new Titanium exhaust, think we need to hear it under load, not sure what the knocking is?


----------



## jaybyme

sounds like the Scorpian will pop and bang on the overrun which is quite nice.
Not sure it's going to be worth the money to most of us,just to the die hard who want every last bit of weight saving.
I'm more than happy with the sound of the OEM sports exhaust,easily loud enough for me,especially the huge bang on gear changes.


----------



## TTRS_500

Mitchy said:


> Just another exhaust sound clip for those interested in full decat sound. Shows that it's far from being too loud, the OEM backbox doing a good job to keep it from being annoyingly loud.
> 
> Come across this on youtube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be Povs new Titanium exhaust, think we need to hear it under load, not sure what the knocking is?


what knocking noise lol?

The milltek popped like the scorpion but sounded more hollow.

The milltek is actually quite a bit louder than the scorpion


----------



## conneem

Looks like no more 1/4 miles at Crail for this year, just got an email from them.


----------



## LEO-RS

conneem said:


> Looks like no more 1/4 miles at Crail for this year, just got an email from them.


Yeah I know, bugger, next event 5th February now, oh well.

Pov, do you not have any under load videos or a dyno run yet?


----------



## LEO-RS

A post for the usual handbag swinging TTRS bitch crew, click to see video...

.

8k miles over the last 5 months, not too shabby seeing as it is a hard driven car too.


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> A post for the usual handbag swinging TTRS bitch crew, click to see video...
> 
> .
> 
> 8k miles over the last 5 months, not too shabby seeing as it is a hard driven car too.


Wow,you really do need to get out more :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

caney said:


> Wow,you really do need to get out more :lol:


I think a worthwhile update personally :wink: If I were a budding TT enthusiast and was 1 day hoping to own an RS, this is exactly the kind of information I'd be hoping to find [smiley=book2.gif]

So Steve, 11's coming for you next year?


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Wow,you really do need to get out more :lol:


Your not wrong there Steve, WTF is all that about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,you really do need to get out more :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a worthwhile update personally :wink: If I were a budding TT enthusiast and was 1 day hoping to own an RS, this is exactly the kind of information I'd be hoping to find [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> So Steve, 11's coming for you next year?
Click to expand...

It has an eleven in it now for sure,especially with 566ftlbs on tap but i can't decide whether to sell up or not :?


----------



## LEO-RS

This video of course taken on the German Autobahn this morning, not too shabby, didnt have the balls to keep my foot planted any longer :lol:


----------



## michaelTT

Nice score Mitchy!
Do you planning to increase power?

Also one more question, how much Nm do you have?


----------



## LEO-RS

About 630nm if I remember correctly.

As to power hike, not at the moment, no.


----------



## jaybyme

nice.hope mine goes as well.Should be getting mapped in the next few days


----------



## michaelTT

I've checked your time from 0-200 but in km/h not miles.
You have something about 11.5 0-200 this is very good record.

And about the 630nm, the s-tronic won't be damaged in such value?
Propably you have replaced the cluth plates but the mechanism of the s-tronic won't be hurt? 

Also I have additional question. It is possible to increase power of the S-tronic to 480ps by MRC?
In Poland we have one powerful Audi TT-RS tuned by Pachura Motorsport to 485ps (465ps) and 630nm but we still waiting for the informations how it accelerate.


----------



## LEO-RS

I'll plot the 0-200 when I get home later on this evening but yes I think around 11.5.

There is a firm belief here in the UK that the OEM turbo is maxed at around 430-435bhp. Anything more is just a generous dyno. In the dyno plot you have attached, I'm not sure if the car is using a hybrid or not but if not I would say its an over reading dyno. For example the wheel horsepower reading from my car was 367ps (361bhp) This equated to 433ps (427bhp) @ flywheel. (433 x 0.845= 366 so a 15.5% loss, I think about right for modern day Quattro)

In Europe we often see higher numbers quoted, some quoting 450 on stock turbo but we are a little more conservative here in the UK I think. As above 430-435max

The Loba hybrid turbo has been tested to around 480bhp (486ps) MRC have tuned 1 yes. It's the next logical step for me but would like to see it installed on another s-tronic car first along with a load of numbers to back the power figures up.

I haven't replaced the clutch plates, everything still stock and it's done approx 90-100 launches so far in the 6mths I've had the car. Still going strong


----------



## caney

You're a brave man doing those speeds on a public road and hosting it on youtube


----------



## jaybyme

just had a call,I'll be getting mine mapped today.
Good way to start the new year,


----------



## LEO-RS

caney said:


> You're a brave man doing those speeds on a public road and hosting it on youtube


It's only when the road is visible that it becomes a problem, dyno, autobahn or private airfield :wink:

Jay, good stuff, you'll love it


----------



## jaybyme

thanks, I done about 100 miles last night,and I'm off out to fill the tank and do a few hundred miles this morning.
Just want to make sure it keeps boosting at up to 1.4 bar, as the first map that went on the car only worked for a few miles,then switched back to normal boost.
We then loaded a different map and it seems to be working fine.
All to do with the newer ECU,some number with 2 on the end I believe,,it actually comes up as RS3 on his computer
He also said it has a different fuel pump, and higher brake pressure than earlier cars ?
Not sure,what is good,is that he's pretty close buy and as soon has he has some updates and we know the car is running well ,it will be tweaked a little more.
I only have the Scangauge which only shows 1.4 bar and would show 1.5 at 1.46 bar,on vagcom yesterday it was learning and went to 1.42.
Importantly it didn't drop below 1.2 bar,which should mean it has decent HP high up the rev range.
It certainly seems to love being thrashed.
Well done on yours Mitchy,it's most probably your fault that I couldn't wait any longer to get the car mapped,lol


----------



## jonnyc

11.01 30-130 ???...

Any more plans for improvements before the 30-130 day??..


----------



## mrdemon

seems about right looking at my car

30-120 yours 9.13

mine stage one 9.75

so thats 3 DSG gear changes to net you the extra over my manual.
any spaces left on the 30-130 day as I am keeping my car and have bought a track/fun car to go along side it now.


----------



## LEO-RS

jonnyc said:


> 11.01 30-130 ???...
> 
> Any more plans for improvements before the 30-130 day??..


I have watched the video over and over again and am staggered at how quick it picks up speed, 60-100 for example is staggering. 1st gear traction was actually very good, but it stumbles a tiny tad in 2nd and then all the way upto 174 it looks strong. I didnt have the bottle to keep going but it didnt look like it was stopping.

Looking at the 0-150mph time, it is not a million miles away from the figures you gave me for your car, although your extra power is helping a lot up there.

For 30-130, nope, nothing planned, perhaps I'll need new rubber by then as the PS2's are on their last legs, perhaps 3mm left just now. I'll be lucky if I do the 30-130 in the 11's, it just wont be cold enough, queuing, head wind etc. My aim at Marham is 12secs which going by Povs 14.26 last year is a good target to aim for.

Of all the TTRS's going mine is the least modified with the least amount of money spent on it. It should in theory be the slowest TTRS there but we'll see how it pans out  :wink:


----------



## jaybyme

what's the expected 100-200-250 km/h time with tuning ?


----------



## LEO-RS

jaybyme said:


> what's the expected 100-200-250 km/h time with tuning ?


0-200 would be between 11.5 and 13.0
100-200 would be between 8 and 9.5
0-100 around 3.4-3.7

Fuel load, ambient conditions for the variations.

No idea on 250 figures


----------



## jaybyme

Thanks Mitchy 
quickly timed mine today to get a rough idea and it was around 8.1 up to 210 km/h on the clock,so it seems about right.
Might invest in proper timing gear later


----------



## moncler1

Mitchy said:


> ...Of all the TTRS's going mine is the least modified with the least amount of money spent on it. It should in theory be the slowest TTRS there but we'll see how it pans out  :wink:


Of course it shouldn't be the slowest, you have an automatic gearbox so are not comparing like for like.

If this event is going to descend into some kind of I am better than you contest think I'll stay at home, you can have my place David.


----------



## LEO-RS

moncler1 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Of all the TTRS's going mine is the least modified with the least amount of money spent on it. It should in theory be the slowest TTRS there but we'll see how it pans out  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it shouldn't be the slowest, you have an automatic gearbox so are not comparing like for like.
> 
> If this event is going to descend into some kind of I am better than you contest think I'll stay at home, you can have my place David.
Click to expand...

And likewise Robert, you have 500hp some 75hp more than me. You also have lightweight seats, wheels and exhaust. Im a fat old codger at 76kg, I reckon you're about 60kg and along with the DSG box being 25kg heavier in the first place I can see your car tipping the scales 100kg lighter than mine.

Auto gearbox saves about 0.3secs per shift, there are 3 shifts in the 30-130 for a manual car so around a 1 second advantage. Perhaps only 2 shifts if you have increased rev limit in 4th that will let you run out to over 130. With your power and weight advantage I suspect it will more than wipe out the DSG advantage. Top speed run, I'll have no chance, bhp wins.

I don't expect to beat your car, that would be silly of me with all the figures in your favour but I would be happy if I could get close to it or match it though (DSG worth 50-75bhp, who knows, quite possible?). As I said, we will see how it pans out, certainly no willy waving here, nice friendly banter, calm yourself ;-) Jonnys car, no chance, I suspect he will have 2 shifts, 4th will easily rev out to 130+. I reckon we will see a sub 10sec run from his easy. Pov, I suspect will be in the high 12, low 13 region, Me, I suspect low 12's. You, high 11's, low 12's. (All guesstimates if conditions are kind)


----------



## jonnyc

Interestingly I ran mine for the first time since the new engine build.. Again with the Hybrid turbo, but this time.. No WMI and just straight V-Power.. Think I cracked a sub 10..

With WMI running, weight out and the new turbo etc im aiming to get into the 8's..


----------



## moncler1

Craig, you don't get it, what I am saying is I could care less who's is fastest divided by how much money has been spent.

My mods (not 500BHP, never have I claimed that) were done purely because I like modifying cars and laughing at the acceleration, not to be faster than other TT owners. The meetings I've been to have been great fun because of the people you meet, not at all because of who's willy is biggest.

You are the one on a constant crusade to prove you're the fastest, no-one else. Jason, Jonny, Mark, 996 etc etc we all modify because we enjoy the cars after we've fooked about with them. The reason I did the 1/4 mile runs at GTI was to have evidence to back up how fast it felt, maybe I should take it off the sig.


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe some peeps enjoy the Mitchy vs the rest of the world topics that seem to infiltrate MK2 topics, its banter and enjoyable watching someone strive to improve.
There are also some of us on here that are just bideing out time till events come about to see the efforts of peeps.

ps posting times in sig strips "is a willy waver monc" no 2 ways about it.
oops..yours have gone.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## vwcheung

moncler1 said:


> Craig, you don't get it, what I am saying is I could care less who's is fastest divided by how much money has been spent.
> 
> My mods (not 500BHP, never have I claimed that) were done purely because I like modifying cars and laughing at the acceleration, not to be faster than other TT owners. The meetings I've been to have been great fun because of the people you meet, not at all because of who's willy is biggest.
> 
> You are the one on a constant crusade to prove you're the fastest, no-one else. Jason, Jonny, Mark, 996 etc etc we all modify because we enjoy the cars after we've fooked about with them. The reason I did the 1/4 mile runs at GTI was to have evidence to back up how fast it felt, maybe I should take it off the sig.


I have to agree with you


----------



## LEO-RS

moncler1 said:


> Craig, you don't get it, what I am saying is I could care less who's is fastest divided by how much money has been spent.
> 
> My mods (not 500BHP, never have I claimed that) were done purely because I like modifying cars and laughing at the acceleration, not to be faster than other TT owners. The meetings I've been to have been great fun because of the people you meet, not at all because of who's willy is biggest.
> 
> You are the one on a constant crusade to prove you're the fastest, no-one else. Jason, Jonny, Mark, 996 etc etc we all modify because we enjoy the cars after we've fooked about with them. The reason I did the 1/4 mile runs at GTI was to have evidence to back up how fast it felt, maybe I should take it off the sig.


You keep telling yourself that Rob, you may even convince yourself :wink:

Anything beyond stage 2 is serious (as is the outlay) and let's be honest here, it's overkill for our roads. Speed limit comes up in a little over 4secs in a tuned RS so why want more? If you weren't interested in speed you would not have gone the hybrid path, stage 2 is more than enough, but hey thats just my opinion. You nearly had me there though :-*

What you will find is I am 1 of the chaps that pushes things, ever since I first set foot in an RS a little over a year ago, I have been pushing it and trying to go faster and faster and faster. In my eyes I maxed out the manual car as far as I wanted to go with it, thought about the hybrid path for more and then decided to go down the other path and opt for a 2nd RS. I'm pretty much at the limits of where I can get with that car now, perhaps another tenth on the drag strip but that's it for me. You will find no one else in the RS fold has continued to push *and prove* things? Jonny, yes, he is doing a lot of pushing, far more than me, but there is no timed evidence, no dragstrip time slips, no videos, no autobahn runs to reference too. There are at least 3 hybrid cars in the UK and not 1 of you has visited an official drag strip, very bizarre. There are umpteen other stage 2 cars and again none visit any of the drag strips. Fine, there's more to a car than straight line and yourself, Jonny, William and a few others visit the track now and again, good on you, well done, you dont hear me complaining. However everytime I come on here and post a new time slip or add a new video I usually get some grief, very bizarre but hey ho :roll:

As for the fastest car, nope, not a chance. I have a remap and a bodged exhaust, never been bothered about fancy intercoolers, intakes, lightweight wheels, seats, dump valves and whatever else you guys spend your hard earned on. It's 1 of the least modified TTRS's out there and I am not naive enough to think it is the quickest. It may well come across that way as I continue to update this thread with my progress (*and most importantly evidence*) but It's certainly not meant to come across that way. My banter with Jonny and his 1/4m times 10 pages ago or so was to try and push him to visit a drag strip, all we have is an 11.61 time (from a non approved source) that I have tried my best to beat.

My car weighs 1550kg thereabouts with me sat in the seat, has 425bhp
Your car weighs 1450kg thereabouts with you sat in the seat and has 500bhp (or was it 492?)

That gives you a PWR of around 340bhp/ton in comparison to my 275bhp/ton so your car should walk away from mine at the 30-130 event no probs. Forget the fancy gearbox, it accounts for less than a second, you'll more than likely hit 130 with 2 changes so less than 3/4 of a second. I have never said my car is the quickest, however, I will be visiting the drag strip again early February and if things go okay and I dip under JC's 11.61 it will be the quickest *proven*

Have a nice new year Rob [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS

vwcheung said:


> moncler1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craig, you don't get it, what I am saying is I could care less who's is fastest divided by how much money has been spent.
> 
> My mods (not 500BHP, never have I claimed that) were done purely because I like modifying cars and laughing at the acceleration, not to be faster than other TT owners. The meetings I've been to have been great fun because of the people you meet, not at all because of who's willy is biggest.
> 
> You are the one on a constant crusade to prove you're the fastest, no-one else. Jason, Jonny, Mark, 996 etc etc we all modify because we enjoy the cars after we've fooked about with them. The reason I did the 1/4 mile runs at GTI was to have evidence to back up how fast it felt, maybe I should take it off the sig.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you
Click to expand...

You would though wouldnt you..










You're another 1 that for some reason hates everything that I post? From 1/4m time slips to acceleration videos to pictures to dyno plots to vbox graphs and vcds logs, you'll always be 1 of the 1st to whinge and bitch, you're like a bloody woman :lol: but hey ho I cant please everybody.

Have a good new year guys.


----------



## vwcheung

Mitchy said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moncler1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craig, you don't get it, what I am saying is I could care less who's is fastest divided by how much money has been spent.
> 
> My mods (not 500BHP, never have I claimed that) were done purely because I like modifying cars and laughing at the acceleration, not to be faster than other TT owners. The meetings I've been to have been great fun because of the people you meet, not at all because of who's willy is biggest.
> 
> You are the one on a constant crusade to prove you're the fastest, no-one else. Jason, Jonny, Mark, 996 etc etc we all modify because we enjoy the cars after we've fooked about with them. The reason I did the 1/4 mile runs at GTI was to have evidence to back up how fast it felt, maybe I should take it off the sig.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would though wouldnt you..
> 
> Ive posted before Mitchy and again youve fallen into the trap! if you cant take Banter you shouldnt post mate, yes everyone has their opinions about their own cars whether it be manual or s-tronic, mines faster than yours dilema but why dont you boys all settle it fair and square asap?
> Ive never said my car is quick , far from it if you remember my post about the GTR so I'm not out there to prove anything.And if you think I follow the herd because I drive a similar car to you , you really are wrong. Hopefully we can meet up and have a pint one day but I dont have any problems with you at all.
> Especially when i get my R8 V10 next year then i will laughing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're another 1 that for some reason hates my posts and any improvements I make but yet keeps visiting my thread to get some more
Click to expand...


----------



## LEO-RS

V10 R8 nice, love them, stunning looking cars and Im sure you'll enjoy 8) Still be trailing behind my Porka Turbo S tho :wink:

As for the pint, anytime, I'm actually a nice friendly approachable guy. It's just there's some handbag swinging history between myself and my good friend Rob, we dont always see eye to eye you see :wink:


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Maybe some peeps enjoy the Mitchy vs the rest of the world topics that seem to infiltrate MK2 topics, its banter and enjoyable watching someone strive to improve.
> There are also some of us on here that are just bideing out time till events come about to see the efforts of peeps.
> 
> ps posting times in sig strips "is a willy waver monc" no 2 ways about it.
> oops..yours have gone.. :lol:
> Steve


Until you "eventually" get yours down the strip that is :roll: or the same could be said of people who start their own "big build" thread :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

When you next visiting the drag strip Steve? Can you not up your nitrous jets or give the controller more aggressive settings for the 11's? Nearly there? You going to Marham in yours too?


----------



## powerplay

I love reading threads like this, please no one take offence to anyone else and keep posting and bragging, it's all good!

I think you guys with your various mods are great, if it weren't for reading this stuff I'd likely not have tinkered with mine so to the likes of Mitchy et-al I'm grateful for threads like this 8)

One thing that I don't get though is all this desire for peak power and the assumption that the numbers say it all. Take a look at the below plot of two similar cars, which one would you think is easily the faster on the road...


----------



## LEO-RS

Car B of course


----------



## mad chemist

powerplay said:


> I love reading threads like this, please no one take offence to anyone else and keep posting and bragging, it's all good!
> 
> I think you guys with your various mods are great, if it weren't for reading this stuff I'd likely not have tinkered with mine so to the likes of Mitchy et-al I'm grateful for threads like this 8)
> 
> One thing that I don't get though is all this desire for peak power and the assumption that the numbers say it all. Take a look at the below plot of two similar cars, which one would you think is easily the faster on the road...


Definitely car A.

It's all about area under the TQ curve, not absolute power when outputs are this close. As car A makes far more TQ over a wider rev range (as it makes more power low down the rev range as HP = Torque x RPM ÷ 5252) its in gear acceleration will be superior IMO.

Mad.


----------



## moncler1

Craig, I'm just trying to convince you that I, and plenty of others, modify for fun for ourselves, not to be quicker than someone else. Just because you don't get that doesn't mean others might be different? I enjoy the fun and hats off to you for being the first to get your auto mapped,and to prove that the box can take all those launches. -I'd be happy if you are quicker 30-130, I really would, but I've a feeling you'd behave like hamster when he won that race against the Germans in the Bowler:

I've never believed RR figures hence never posted the graphs from when TTS fitted the Loba. It's only in the higher rpm's that there is any significant difference to a good stage 1 or 2 car anyway. Plenty have driven mine and can vouch for that.

The reason I don't go to a strip is because I can't have a new clutch, my left ankle is in a bit of a mess and I get out limping like the old man I am every time I drive the car. But it's well worth it! The drive home tonight in cold pissing rain was just brilliant. Everyone should try MPSS's in the wet. Witchcraft.


----------



## Mule

Car B 

Why? If we do a 4th gear 1000->6500rpm pull then Car A...

If we do a WOT run from standing through the gears, then Car B no doubt.

Isolate the curves from 5000->6500rpm....then you will know why B is significantly faster on the road at WOT.



powerplay said:


> I love reading threads like this, please no one take offence to anyone else and keep posting and bragging, it's all good!
> 
> I think you guys with your various mods are great, if it weren't for reading this stuff I'd likely not have tinkered with mine so to the likes of Mitchy et-al I'm grateful for threads like this 8)
> 
> One thing that I don't get though is all this desire for peak power and the assumption that the numbers say it all. Take a look at the below plot of two similar cars, which one would you think is easily the faster on the road...


----------



## conneem

moncler1 said:


> The drive home tonight in cold pissing rain was just brilliant. Everyone should try MPSS's in the wet. Witchcraft.


I'm considering the SuperSports come spring time Rob. I've read they are freakishly good in the wet for the dry performance they give.

Oh and car B would be much quicker balls out. Just like a stage 2 K04 vs K03, not much difference down low but when you're on it the K04 is much faster (but they are much more equal at <4000 rpm than the example plot above).


----------



## LEO-RS

Supersports or Yokos for me too, get to keep the correct size and I do a lot of mileage so I need full tread and decent longevity. PS2's are very good though and have done me well, no complaints but then I'm not a track nut that really tests tyres the way some of you guys do.

As to car A and B, as per Mule, shift at 7000 will mean only 5000+ performance is important. Ingear from low down though and car A will have a higher average over the rev range. You really need to see the torque curves for the cars too.


----------



## caney

Mitchy said:


> When you next visiting the drag strip Steve? Can you not up your nitrous jets or give the controller more aggressive settings for the 11's? Nearly there? You going to Marham in yours too?


The times in my sig were done before the recent tweaks to my set up,i now have way over 500ftlbs torque at 4k-7k so in theory it should do 11's now.last time i visited santa pod i trapped 122mph with 2 second 60fts but i've stuck some stickier tyres on so fingers x for next year


----------



## mrdemon

mss have been silly grippy in the wet the last few days, had friends drive my car and they have no idea hows it's possable lol.


----------



## TTRS_500

Imagine mitchys face when ash's TTRS beats his with less mods 

It will be a good day out, seeing everyones cars, having a chat etc. One of my fav events from last year.

Heres to hoping the TTRS remains mid pack. There are alot of quick cars going this year


----------



## moncler1

mrdemon said:


> mss have been silly grippy in the wet the last few days, had friends drive my car and they have no idea hows it's possable lol.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

Yayyyy!! I agree with David!

Honestly, anyone changing tyres should try these, they make me want it to rain like Bangladesh


----------



## jaybyme

when Sportauto tested the Supersports,they done well in the aquaplanning test, but actually set one of the slowest wet lap times.
So maybe they feel pretty good in standing water,and give good steering feedback,which on the road is enough.


----------



## jaybyme

when Sportauto tested the Supersports,they done well in the aquaplanning test, but actually set one of the slowest wet lap times.
So maybe they feel pretty good in standing water,and give good steering feedback,which on the road is enough.


----------



## V6RUL

Steve[/quote]Until you "eventually" get yours down the strip that is :roll: or the same could be said of people who start their own "big build" thread :lol:[/quote]

Dont worry Steve, this will be an interesting year for quite a few peeps and i will be stretching the legs of the old girl to see if she can better her previous best at the Pod in March..providing the DSG holds up.
Steve


----------



## moncler1

jaybyme said:


> when Sportauto tested the Supersports,they done well in the aquaplanning test, but actually set one of the slowest wet lap times.
> So maybe they feel pretty good in standing water,and give good steering feedback,which on the road is enough.


Exactly, on a closed course you always drive waaayy faster than on the road, unless you are truly mental. In standing water the car doesn't flinch or tug at the wheel with these, and the grip feels incredible. -At the huge gap before the limit of adhesion that I'm able to drive at anyway.


----------



## TTRS_500

I snapped my propshaft lanuching in the rain with those tyres. Says it all haha :lol:


----------



## mrdemon

your brain tells you to slow down in the wet way before they lose grip


----------



## TTRS_500

mrdemon said:


> your brain tells you to slow down in the wet way before they lose grip


I was spinning all 4 wheels at 50 mph mid corner the other night, car wagged its tail for a bit till the tyres regained traction and the car squat back down as if it was doing dead lifts


----------



## TTRS_500

You comin 30-130?


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS_500 said:


> You comin 30-130?


Not 100% sure yet, will decide in the next couple of weeks (Need to re-arrange something)

I think they are having trouble filling all the slots this time as there are still quite a few spaces available.


----------



## vwcheung

Mitchy said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You comin 30-130?
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure yet, will decide in the next couple of weeks (Need to re-arrange something)
> 
> I think they are having trouble filling all the slots this time as there are still quite a few spaces available.
Click to expand...

what date and where?


----------



## LEO-RS

Sunday 18th March, RAF Marham


----------



## TTRS_500

There's 23 cars I know of that are goin from the vag forums including some of my mates and their jap metal.

Max cars are 40, alof of people have signed up in the new year


----------



## vwcheung

TTRS_500 said:


> There's 23 cars I know of that are goin from the vag forums including some of my mates and their jap metal.
> 
> Max cars are 40, alof of people have signed up in the new year


ok where do i sign up? looked on events page and didnt see anything


----------



## TTRS_500

That's cause you don't go on the right forums lol 

Ring shell on 0845 125 2623, it's 99 pounds.


----------



## vwcheung

Cheers


----------



## TootRS

TTRS_500 said:


> There's 23 cars I know of that are goin from the vag forums including some of my mates and their jap metal.
> 
> Max cars are 40, alof of people have signed up in the new year


Quite a few going from AudiSRS, looking forward to a good day out. Will be great to meet a few of the forum members from here in person.

Is it only 40 places, I'm sure I read 60 somewhere but could be wrong. We just booked 6 cars on and still a fair few places left I believe.


----------



## mrdemon

I booked in now


----------



## TTRS_500

Add yourselves to the list.

Ben H - B5 S4
Clive H- B6 S4
Sam H - S2 Coupe
Toot - TTS
Jamie - R32
DW - B5 S4
DK - R8 V8
NudeNut - R8 V10
Graemep - B5 RS4
Mattyb - evo8
Adamgt - C6 RS6
Rich - TTRS
TTRS_500 - TTRS
JONNYC - TTRS
ROBJ - TTRS
ISHRS - TTRS
My mate - s2000 turbo
my mate - evo 8
my mate - scooby
DanGB - Leon sport
JKM - Jim - Octavia VRS
JKM - Nick - Cosworth Capri
JKM - Luca1 - Fiesta RS


----------



## jonnyc

mrdemon said:


> I booked in now


Wooooooohooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## TTRS_500

30-130 is now nearly fully booked....


----------



## LEO-RS

Not going to be going fella, too much happening for me in March, stag do in Prague the weekend before, wedding the weekend after and work are wanting me to go offshore during the week of this event so touch and go if Im back :x

I'll just have to cheer you guys on from behind my computer screen, ashame as I was looking forward to this. Good luck with it all anyway, cant wait to see what JC and Rob and even your buddy in his S-Tronic car do. Next outing for me will be another bash at the 1/4m event in a couple of weeks. See if there is any grip to dip into the 11.5's, who knows.

On a different matter, look what I found...










Very impressive that the TTRS has the 3rd most brutal launch, ahead of the mighty GTR and 997TTS


----------



## McKenzie

Quite a cool chart this. For the F1 car the G force is the other way round, more G force on braking


----------



## LEO-RS

Just so I dont lose track of progress, just linking to the 11.37 1/4m thread...

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=262849&p=2230517&sid=bb4fc7a9cd3946a88a3aac9c938c13a8#p2230517

11.37 @ 122.3mph...


----------



## Mule

MItchy....is your car std. besides the decatted milltek??


----------



## mrdemon

He runs oem exhaust , with no cats i think.


----------



## Mule

NO Forge IC no nothing??


----------



## LEO-RS

Stock turbo, exhaust, intake and intercooler yes. Stock 19'' wheels and factory PS2's

Exhaust has full decat though with the primary and secondary cats removed.

Cheap and cheerful way of doing it but it goes like a rocket


----------



## Mule

Thanks


----------



## Patrizio72

Oh the wonders of launch control... wish i had now purchased an STronic version [smiley=bigcry.gif] knowing me i will sell it within 5 months of getting it and after having forked out on mods...


----------



## V6RUL

DSG/S-Tronic is the future and can be seen with the choice of manuals not available in the new line-ups.
As reliability of the boxes improves, more peeps will jump across.
Manual in traffic is no fun on the legs but Audi have given us a great alternative.
No power loss boxes are the way forward.
Steve


----------



## Patrizio72

Thanks for reminding me...


----------



## jaybyme

I really like the stronic.It took a bit of getting used to,being my first ever semi box,but now it's great fun and you change gear far more often then what you would do in the manual,purely for the fun of it.


----------



## Patrizio72

I will give it a try when i next upgrade the car :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS

Patrizio72 said:


> Thanks for reminding me...


I made the move after 9mths in a manual TTRS, best move I made as the manual car would have become a money pit trying to make it go quicker.

A standard 340bhp TTRS S-Tronic is as quick as a tuned manual 410bhp TTRS and a 410bhp TTRS S-Tronic is as quick as a 500bhp+ manual.In my opinion anyway, it is worth ''75-100bhp'' over a manual car.

As to fun, I enjoy all the modes, you can if you really want to still change gears up and down with the gear lever.

S-Tronic/DSG/DCT/PDK etc is the future, they make a massive difference to performance. The 0.2sec difference to 60 that Audi claim is nonsense, In the TTRS its about 0.6-0.7secs and to the average driver who cant launch a manual car, perhaps as much as a full second.

S-tronic is also uber reliable in the RS, 120+ launches on my box now. Not sure the clutch in a manual car would have taken that?

Would love to see the S-Tronic car going round the ring to see if it beats the mediocre 8:09 time set by the manual.

TTRS is a great car, both manual and S-Tronic, I'd have no idea what to change it for other than a 997 turbo.


----------



## Patrizio72

In all honesty im not a track drive fan nor would i ever be but would have liked to experience a launch in the car (whether i would use it or not is another question), the car for me is primarily for laid back driving with roof down but i also wanted a little extra grunt under the hood so its not just a standard TTRS hence why im having the mods done. I didnt pick the TTRS purely for speed, i like the TT for its overall style more than anything.


----------



## Joerek

Mitchy,

I also have the S-tronic. I wonder what next tunes you advice for me (besides a remap). I recently did the milltek decat and thinking of doing the whole milltek race non-resonated (I have the standard TTRS exhaust, not the sports exhaust). The milltek downpipe can only be done in combination with the turbo back exhaust? I've seen you drilled out the downpipe right? Can that be done without doing it any harm?

And what about the panel filter? Does it do anything? Thanks for the advice...
Joerek


----------



## jonnyc

I do quite fancy an S-Tronic car but with the amount of time money and effort that has gone into mine I think ill be sticking with a manual.. Plus ill maintain that a manual 'could' be as fast with like for like mods IMO..

Mitchy, did you ever run your S-Tronic car without OEM map?


----------



## LEO-RS

Joerek said:


> Mitchy,
> 
> I also have the S-tronic. I wonder what next tunes you advice for me (besides a remap). I recently did the milltek decat and thinking of doing the whole milltek race non-resonated (I have the standard TTRS exhaust, not the sports exhaust). The milltek downpipe can only be done in combination with the turbo back exhaust? I've seen you drilled out the downpipe right? Can that be done without doing it any harm?
> 
> And what about the panel filter? Does it do anything? Thanks for the advice...
> Joerek


Milltek race downpipe is a single piece system so the whole exhaust system needs to change to adopt a 1 pipe solution rather than the OEM tiwnpipe. A complete replacement of your exhaust. Milltek 2nd bypass pipes no use on this system.

OEM downpipe decat is a simple job, 5mins and it just literally falls out. If you are subject to testing of emissions to make the car roadworthy then it may not be an option for you. In the UK we are given a 3 year free period from new and then at 3yrs an MOT inspection is due once per year. Emissions are then checked. I have bought a spare downpipe with cat in place for when this arises. I still have well over 2yrs before I need to worry about that. I suspect ill be in a Mk3 RS by the time it comes along so not really bothered, but I have a spare anyway.

Milltek race costs £1850, doing it my way costs the bypass pipes £150 and perhaps a replacement downpipe if you really want too, £200. I have had both and honestly cant tell the difference. The only benefit to the Milltek race is it saves a little weight and it sounds a little deeper.

Jonny, nope, afraid not, only going off the 1/4m times from a few magazine tests, 12.2. Think manual was more like 12.8. I think you are an exception buddy, joe public wouldnt get near you in a manual car. You will always have that advantage, I know you think otherwise but it really is a skill to launch and flatshift. Just going up and watching a drag racing event you discover, 95% of people cant launch their cars properly.

How are you getting round MOT issue? Friendly tester? Your car was an early RS so must be coming up for that pretty soon. It would be a ballache having to fit the standard system or do you have a race cat in place that will pass you emissions?


----------



## Joerek

Modifying the existing downpipe would be a good idea and I could buy a spare one. Mine needs a MOT over 4 years (Holland) so thats a long time.

Is a ECU tweak required after modifying the downpipe? I searched a bit and noticed a nasty gap in it that probably needs welding. Did you welded it and how necessary was it? I replaced the 2nd cat and it looked like the downpipe was pretty hard to reach. Ideally you can have the full milltek race exhast non resonated + 2nd decat + manually modified downpipe.


----------



## TerryCTR

Mitchy are you ever down in the glasgow area, if so I would like a PAX ride to see what it feels like being inside this machine


----------



## LEO-RS

I never bothered welding up the gap, I know Mule never did either. Sure, it would flow a little better but I doubt it making any noticeable difference. Downpipe change costs 2-3hrs labour, the prop shaft needs to come out and yes its not the easiest downpipe to get out. However, the cat is a mega restriction so its worth the effort in my opinion, just breathes so much easier up top and also cools those EGT's which are a nightmare in this engine. Ideally the car does need a retune, I was at 11.76 with cat in place and then got stuck at 11.65 for a few events with the cat drilled out but no tweak. I then got it tweaked and then run that 11.37 so I would say based on that, yep it needs a tweak to advance the timing to make that little more power.

Ideally, yes you are probably right, stock downpipe, 2nd cat bypass pipes and then Milltek race rear end, would give you the deeper sound track and lose you the weight, but I never bothered, I quite like the noise of the OEM sysytem.

Good luck with it anyway, I havent experienced the upgraded intercooler so cant really compliment its merits or downfalls but I would say map and getting rid of that cat (either decat or sports cat) is the best thing you can do to this car.

Panel filter, just more free flowing, no idea if it makes any difference, 2-3bhp perhaps, but for £40, worth the effort.

Good luck with your car, S-tronic too, should go like a rocket with tune and decat


----------



## LEO-RS

Terry, I am now and again, start of next month for the afternoon, can take you for a spin. If not, Im regularly along at Crail if you are into drag racing.


----------



## TerryCTR

Depending on when it is I can maybe do next month, im always tied to my desk right at month end though being an accountant.

Crail may be a better option Ive not been up in years


----------



## LEO-RS

TerryCTR said:


> Depending on when it is I can maybe do next month, im always tied to my desk right at month end though being an accountant.
> 
> Crail may be a better option Ive not been up in years


What are you driving about in yourself? A civic type R or have you joined the TT fold? I'll probably wait another month or 2 before heading back down to Crail but can give you a shout. If you have a TTS/TTRS then its good fun beating some of the more exotic machinery


----------



## TerryCTR

Unfortunately for now I am back in a jdm civic type r - more of a track toy and Im getting too old and missing some creature comforts I had in my TT and Rex. I lost of money on my Rx8 R3 and decided to go back to the honda until the new S3 came out but after coming back on here its looking like a TTS Black Edition S Tronic.

I would have one ordered now but I can't shift my civic just so its looking like I will need to wait until Q4 of this year before the deals come back on again no doubt and there is literally no TTS's that Audi have about here that I could get out in to see what s tronic is like. I made a mistake with the manual TTC S Line SE I had, it was just too boring but luckily I rejected it due to seat sag and now its time to get a proper audi


----------



## LEO-RS

TerryCTR said:


> Unfortunately for now I am back in a jdm civic type r - more of a track toy and Im getting too old and missing some creature comforts I had in my TT and Rex. I lost of money on my Rx8 R3 and decided to go back to the honda until the new S3 came out but after coming back on here its looking like a TTS Black Edition S Tronic.
> 
> I would have one ordered now but I can't shift my civic just so its looking like I will need to wait until Q4 of this year before the deals come back on again no doubt and there is literally no TTS's that Audi have about here that I could get out in to see what s tronic is like. I made a mistake with the manual TTC S Line SE I had, it was just too boring but luckily I rejected it due to seat sag and now its time to get a proper audi


Mapped TTS S-Tronic is going to post some nippy times, you'll love it.


----------



## TerryCTR

Thats what Im thinking, my mate is a revo dealer so I could have a map on if I feel I need more power - and no doubt will.

I could also consider a second hand TTRS but for now I think a TTS will suffice and I can hopefully work up to a new RS down the line :twisted:


----------



## LEO-RS

TerryCTR said:


> Thats what Im thinking, my mate is a revo dealer so I could have a map on if I feel I need more power - and no doubt will.
> 
> I could also consider a second hand TTRS but for now I think a TTS will suffice and I can hopefully work up to a new RS down the line :twisted:


I think a tuned TTS S-tronic would give a manual RS a very hard time. TTRS is already getting mega respect there just now. Revo TTS S-tronic will post low to mid 12's and beat a hell of a lot, Ferrrari F430 low 12's for example. Cracking cars, you'll love it.


----------



## Patrizio72

Its like gang warfare on here, the manual posse vs the automatic posse LMAO


----------



## Patrizio72

Mitchy said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Im thinking, my mate is a revo dealer so I could have a map on if I feel I need more power - and no doubt will.
> 
> I could also consider a second hand TTRS but for now I think a TTS will suffice and I can hopefully work up to a new RS down the line :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a tuned TTS S-tronic would give a manual RS a very hard time. TTRS is already getting mega respect there just now. Revo TTS S-tronic will post low to mid 12's and beat a hell of a lot, Ferrrari F430 low 12's for example. Cracking cars, you'll love it.
Click to expand...

A normal manual RS or a tuned one?


----------



## LEO-RS

Patrizio72 said:


> Its like gang warfare on here, the manual posse vs the automatic posse LMAO


Manuals are great, lots more feeling, you just need to be able to launch the thing and flatshift the box to within an inch of its life to post quick times. Not many people can do it, 2 revo tuned manual RS's below as an example of not how to do it...






But then get someone like Jonny, and an example of how to do it...






Manual vs DSG debate will go on and on, lots prefer the involvement with a manual box and would never be seen dead in a DSG but then it looks like all performance cars are going down that way now, I suspect manual boxes will become a thing of the past


----------



## TerryCTR

Mitchy said:


> I think a tuned TTS S-tronic would give a manual RS a very hard time. TTRS is already getting mega respect there just now. Revo TTS S-tronic will post low to mid 12's and beat a hell of a lot, Ferrrari F430 low 12's for example. Cracking cars, you'll love it.


Your not helping me resist buying one for now with talk like that :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Patrizio72 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Im thinking, my mate is a revo dealer so I could have a map on if I feel I need more power - and no doubt will.
> 
> I could also consider a second hand TTRS but for now I think a TTS will suffice and I can hopefully work up to a new RS down the line :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a tuned TTS S-tronic would give a manual RS a very hard time. TTRS is already getting mega respect there just now. Revo TTS S-tronic will post low to mid 12's and beat a hell of a lot, Ferrrari F430 low 12's for example. Cracking cars, you'll love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A normal manual RS or a tuned one?
Click to expand...

I doubt it would beat a tuned 1, like for like it wouldnt, but it all depends on the driver. I would think a revo tuned TTS S-tronic is going to post a 12.5 1/4m times and do that consistantly, time after time after time. In my above post, you had 2 tuned manual RS's posting high 12's, low 13's, probably a 1 off on those runs, as they are much better than this, but never the less, shows just easy and how quick these DSG boxes are.

This is all dragstrip talk of course, out on the open road 4th/5th/6th gear, the TTRS would have enough to pull away, power always helps


----------



## LEO-RS

TerryCTR said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a tuned TTS S-tronic would give a manual RS a very hard time. TTRS is already getting mega respect there just now. Revo TTS S-tronic will post low to mid 12's and beat a hell of a lot, Ferrrari F430 low 12's for example. Cracking cars, you'll love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not helping me resist buying one for now with talk like that :lol:
Click to expand...

See for yourself haha...










The Porsche there is a DMS tuned 996 turbo with 500 horsies, the RS4 listed is a Supercharged 620hp car. The Ferrari F430 is a 510hp Scuderia, 12.5 is definitely revo TTS S-tronic territory


----------



## Patrizio72

Careful Mitchy, with all these tempting figures youre gona make this poor guy skint at this rate! lol


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> Jonny, nope, afraid not, only going off the 1/4m times from a few magazine tests, 12.2. Think manual was more like 12.8. I think you are an exception buddy, joe public wouldnt get near you in a manual car. You will always have that advantage, I know you think otherwise but it really is a skill to launch and flatshift. Just going up and watching a drag racing event you discover, 95% of people cant launch their cars properly.
> 
> How are you getting round MOT issue? Friendly tester? Your car was an early RS so must be coming up for that pretty soon. It would be a ballache having to fit the standard system or do you have a race cat in place that will pass you emissions?


Ahh thats a shame.. I managed a 12.2 in mine with the OEM software along with a WOT box installed, which I suppose is fair.. But I did have haldex controller and exhaust too.. Hmm..

I suppose we will see.. Ill have to convince Pov to let me have a go of his car and see if I can get anywhere near an 11.3 in his 

In terms of MOT I have a cat pipe which can be installed and removed no problem..


----------



## Patrizio72

I think myself and the car werent really made for dragstrip racing, if i attempted a standing start launch on a public road i would break the speed limit at the blink of an eye and probably kill someone or myself in the process! good pull away in 3rd gear upwards will suffice for me on the faster roads. In the hands of Jonny obviously it will have much more potential


----------



## Patrizio72

Mitchy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like gang warfare on here, the manual posse vs the automatic posse LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Manual vs DSG debate will go on and on, lots prefer the involvement with a manual box and would never be seen dead in a DSG but then it looks like all performance cars are going down that way now, I suspect manual boxes will become a thing of the past
Click to expand...

I think you are right, im sure eventually in the future cars will be driving us and not us driving them...


----------



## SuperRS

Mitchy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like gang warfare on here, the manual posse vs the automatic posse LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Manuals are great, lots more feeling, you just need to be able to launch the thing and flatshift the box to within an inch of its life to post quick times. Not many people can do it, *2 revo tuned manual RS's below as an example of not how to do it...*
Click to expand...

Oh I know those cars. IIRC one had previously broken a propshaft, the other a gearbox, and the white one was also going through milltek downpipes as according to the tuner he was launching the car too hard, shifting too hard and too frequently hence the milltek failing. So at the event, the cars where launching off the clutch, basically slipping the clutch in for it to take the punishment. Still a under 4 sec 0-60, but then went on to miss a gear.

Yes s-tronics are fast if you chase numbers, manuals are more fun, the accleration sensation in both are basically the same.
Audi still say the manuals are faster than the dsg's around the ring, sorry mitchy 

Posted by 2.221.22.162 via http://webwarper.net, created by AlgART: http://algart.net/
This is added while posting a message to avoid misusing the service


----------



## SuperRS

Mitchy said:


> *Jonny, nope, afraid not, only going off the 1/4m times from a few magazine tests, 12.2. Think manual was more like 12.8. I think you are an exception buddy, joe public wouldnt get near you in a manual car.* You will always have that advantage, I know you think otherwise but it really is a skill to launch and flatshift. Just going up and watching a drag racing event you discover, 95% of people cant launch their cars properly.


I did a 12.6 with passenger and luggage stock.

As for exhaust, i would never buy another milltek, id go scorpion or APR

Posted by 2.221.22.162 via http://webwarper.net, created by AlgART: http://algart.net/
This is added while posting a message to avoid misusing the service


----------



## SuperRS

Mitchy said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Im thinking, my mate is a revo dealer so I could have a map on if I feel I need more power - and no doubt will.
> 
> I could also consider a second hand TTRS but for now I think a TTS will suffice and I can hopefully work up to a new RS down the line :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a tuned TTS S-tronic would give a manual RS a very hard time. TTRS is already getting mega respect there just now. Revo TTS S-tronic will post low to mid 12's and beat a hell of a lot, Ferrrari F430 low 12's for example. Cracking cars, you'll love it.
Click to expand...

After 120mph a manual TTRS would leave a tts for dead.

Lets see if I can log back in with this account tomorrow. My third account on this site now :roll:

Posted by 2.221.22.162 via http://webwarper.net, created by AlgART: http://algart.net/
This is added while posting a message to avoid misusing the service


----------



## LEO-RS

SuperRS said:


> After 120mph a manual TTRS would leave a tts for dead.
> 
> Lets see if I can log back in with this account tomorrow. My third account on this site now :roll:


You should try swapping to a different browser or clear cookies/cache. I used to have a few problems logging into this site too but would get back in by doing 1 of the above. I thought they had sorted it now.

As to TTS, for sure, TTRS is quicker and yep on road, 100mph+ even with DSG the TTS wouldn't keep up. However, on a dragstrip a tuned TTS S-tronic is easy a 12.5 car and that would bother a manual RS that wasn't on the ball.

Below video is my own RS vs Richys TTS...At the time, that was a 410bhp S1 DSG RS vs 310bhp manual S1 TTS, think that was 11.7 vs 13.7 and look at the difference there is in 2secs on the 1/4m, looks to be 20+ car lengths or so?...






Poor run from the TTS fair enough, but S-tronic TTS would be much quicker at around 12.5 but yep agree with you out on the road and at 100mph+ even an S-tronic TTS wouldnt keep up with a manual RS.


----------



## richywiseman

I had a passenger aswell ! Thats got to be worth 0.3 sec ;-))


----------



## vwcheung

Hi Mitchy , you boys are all forgetting on the drag strip these times difference can be huge, but on b roads Ive been up again GT3's gen1 and a very competent Clio driver car was running 220 bhp at the wheels, on the same day same roads, up till 70 the clio stayed close to me it never lost sight of my car. The GT3 was similar in performance right up to insane speeds. Im a compentent driver who knows my RS and these boys were local who knew the roads very well. All I'm saying in reality that 100 bhp between cars on B or twisty roads doesnt make a difference! :x 
If anyone is interested in seeing it for real please message me as there is another meet coming up!


----------



## SuperRS

Tried deleting the cookies but that didn't work. Even creating a new account wasn't straightforward.

That's the thing though cheung, going on a run and being a straight line pilot are two very different things.

In my car club, we have the straight line pilots, the all rounders and the trackday warriors. Usually the track day boys get left for dead in a straight line duel but are the best on the track, the straight liners are crap around a track most of the time and then the all round cars like the TTRS do well in both disciplines but don't overly excel.

On a dry day with flowing roads that will negate any 4wd traction advantage I wouldn't be surprised that the Clio keeps up, there's only so fast one should go on public roads. The Clio would have been driven closer to its limits though, but I bet it was more fun.


----------



## Patrizio72

Clios are scary machines, ive been in one that was 400bhp that scared the life outa me. But thats when you realise the owner doesnt really give a hoot about visual asthetics lol


----------



## LEO-RS

vwcheung said:


> Hi Mitchy , you boys are all forgetting on the drag strip these times difference can be huge, but on b roads Ive been up again GT3's gen1 and a very competent Clio driver car was running 220 bhp at the wheels, on the same day same roads, up till 70 the clio stayed close to me it never lost sight of my car. The GT3 was similar in performance right up to insane speeds. Im a compentent driver who knows my RS and these boys were local who knew the roads very well. All I'm saying in reality that 100 bhp between cars on B or twisty roads doesnt make a difference! :x
> If anyone is interested in seeing it for real please message me as there is another meet coming up!


I agree with you mate and will openly admit to being a straight line pilot. I treat B roads with respect and generally stick to the speed limits on them. This stems back to the time I nearly killed myself as a young lad...




























That's my hand print top left of that picture, middle picture shows my blood splatter. Was a very lucky boy to walk away from it. Young wee boy driving like a dick in a 200hp hothatch, thought I was Michael Schumacher, overtook a car at 120, camber changed, bye bye, off I went into a farmers field..










I've still been in performance cars ever since but my confidence has never returned to driving like a maniac on B roads. Far too much can go wrong and is totally different to my attitude to driving fast on empty A roads/Motorways. That's why you will see me uninterested in brake and suspension mods, its straight line maniac or B road Grandad.

I'll happily let a modded cliosport pass me on those kind of roads.


----------



## Patrizio72

Well said Mitchy, sounds like you were one of the lucky ones, I lost 2 friends in my younger days to situations like this.


----------



## Patrizio72

Mitchy said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mitchy , you boys are all forgetting on the drag strip these times difference can be huge, but on b roads Ive been up again GT3's gen1 and a very competent Clio driver car was running 220 bhp at the wheels, on the same day same roads, up till 70 the clio stayed close to me it never lost sight of my car. The GT3 was similar in performance right up to insane speeds. Im a compentent driver who knows my RS and these boys were local who knew the roads very well. All I'm saying in reality that 100 bhp between cars on B or twisty roads doesnt make a difference! :x
> If anyone is interested in seeing it for real please message me as there is another meet coming up!
Click to expand...

What did that sign say in the background? 'Kill your speed' ?


----------



## LEO-RS

Patrizio72 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mitchy , you boys are all forgetting on the drag strip these times difference can be huge, but on b roads Ive been up again GT3's gen1 and a very competent Clio driver car was running 220 bhp at the wheels, on the same day same roads, up till 70 the clio stayed close to me it never lost sight of my car. The GT3 was similar in performance right up to insane speeds. Im a compentent driver who knows my RS and these boys were local who knew the roads very well. All I'm saying in reality that 100 bhp between cars on B or twisty roads doesnt make a difference! :x
> If anyone is interested in seeing it for real please message me as there is another meet coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that sign say in the background? 'Kill your speed' ?
Click to expand...

Little village of Killinghall, just outside Ripon, North Yorks. No excuses, driving like an eejit, young and foolish, 120 in a 60, coming down to a 40, slammed the anchors on, must have went into that field about 70mph.

Lesson learned? Yep, without a shadow of a doubt. Keep the speed to the quiet straights and the cornering and braking to the race track.


----------



## vwcheung

Yes I did the same ! Rolled my old mans Merc at the age of 17 and walked away a lucky boy. It doesn't stop me having a blast though I get such a rush from doing the runs it's like a drug people we meet have similar interested are the list of cars from Elise's to ZR1 vettes. If all great fun but like you guys have said danger lurks around the corner, I drive within my limits.
Also a crazy time is pick so there are no road users or the Rozzers about.


----------



## TootRS

Mitchy said:


> I doubt it would beat a tuned 1, like for like it wouldnt, but it all depends on the driver. I would think a revo tuned TTS S-tronic is going to post a 12.5 1/4m times and do that consistantly, time after time after time. In my above post, you had 2 tuned manual RS's posting high 12's, low 13's, probably a 1 off on those runs, as they are much better than this, but never the less, shows just easy and how quick these DSG boxes are.


I've had a 12.6s 1/4m on my current map. I love the DSG box. I'm hoping for around a 16s 30-130 at Marham next week, the only other VAG 2.0T cars there are an S3 and a Golf GTI, which is a shame. 6 TT RS cars running.


----------



## LEO-RS

Well it's revo day at Crail today, VAG vs Ford. All the revo team have made the long trip up north to be here.

Temperature a cool 7c, track dry, will see if there's anything left in the car. PS2's now down to just under 2mm so hopefully they act like semi slicks.

Few 500hp+ Focus RS's, couple of 1000hp 9sec capable Evos, 800hp Skyline R32, not going to get close to them but would like to think ill be up there with the best from VAG. Spotted an R8 that's away to get a thrashing.

All in all should be a good day, is the car maxed at 11.3 or is there another tenth or so. Will give it a good shot.

Mitchy


----------



## V6RUL

Good luck and hopefully she will come out of the other side in one piece.
Steve


----------



## Joerek

Good luck man, hope to give the TTRS S-tronics some credits


----------



## phope

Ah, wish I'd known...would have come down


----------



## jonnyc

Any updates on the mornings times???


----------



## LEO-RS

60ft times of 1.9x so no new personal best. Queue's are too long and there is no sunshine at all which is making the track a nightmare off the line.

Best so far - 11.59

Quickest VAG/Ford car of the day tho, revo are away to present me with a big trophy. All in all an okay day but too windy, too cold and too long queues.

Jonny, sent you a FB message ref your hybrid mate, just a few questions. This thing will do a 10.99 at sone point.


----------



## Mule

It must be hard for them since your MRC


----------



## SuperRS

Seeing how Jonnys car went with the hybrid you will be doing a lot better than a 10.99 imo


----------



## Mule

You would get very close to 10.5sec or less.

The Loba pulls like a train and handles much better in high RPM's than the OEM does.


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> 60ft times of 1.9x so no new personal best. Queue's are too long and there is no sunshine at all which is making the track a nightmare off the line.
> 
> Best so far - 11.59
> 
> Quickest VAG/Ford car of the day tho, revo are away to present me with a big trophy. All in all an okay day but too windy, too cold and too long queues.
> 
> Jonny, sent you a FB message ref your hybrid mate, just a few questions. This thing will do a 10.99 at sone point.


Sounds about right relative to the grip.. Not got a FB message but can only receive them from friends.. Have you added me?

No doubt at all that a hybrid S-Tronic would be able to dip into the 10's to be honest.. Shame I never got to do a proper run with the hybrid on mine really.. Stage III APR kit on soon though and aiming for 9's haha.. (wishful thinking I recon)


----------



## LEO-RS

Quite a hefty bugger, about 15'' tall or so, 2nd trophy from Crail now, will put it in my little lads room next to the other 1. Mule, was a good event, thumbs upto revo for sponsering it and dishing out the trophies.
Think the fastest VAG Fwd (leon cupra) and fastest Ford Fwd (focus RS) were revo tuned. Fastest overall though, MRC TTRS, must have been hard for them.



















Seriously tempted with Jonnys hybrid though, if price is right, might just be a S3 MRC TTRS coming soon. Have to speak to them though as would definitely need a gearbox tune to allow for higher shift points. Think the hybrid revs to good on 7500 whereas my gearbox will auto upshift 6800 so need to talk to them again.

Keep on the heels of Mr Cocker anyway.


----------



## Simon H

Mitchy,
How is the S-Tronic box holding up, with all the launches, ?, i guess its ok, as ive not read anything to say to the contrary. Has anyone remapped the box yet, especially the 2nd to 1st downchange ?.


----------



## LEO-RS

Another 6 or 7 launches today Simon so that's approaching 130 or so on the box now and it's not missed a beat. No glitches, funny noises, smells, flat spots, slippIng, absolutely nothing. Seems bullet proof to be honest but I'm putting that down to the mild 3200 launch. Any higher like I was originally wanting then it might be another story. 3200 isn't too bad on the box so even if I could I'm going to leave it well alone. (although if I go hybrid, I would want increased shift points to cater for the extra revs)


----------



## wja96

I'd just like to congratulate Mitchy on his performance, on pushing the envelope of what's feasible performance-wise on a daily driver and thank him for doing it in a responsible way ie. on a race track.


----------



## Ikon66

irrelevant posts pruned, please keep on topic in other member's threads thanks


----------



## temporarychicken

Hi,

What an epic thread. Well done Mitchy.

I am collecting my TT RS coupe this Saturday. It's a 3 year old one (just a few weeks out of warranty)

Its standard at the moment. I plan to get the car, run it for a bit, get used to it, work out any kinks etc. this won't take long.

Then, I will want to go to stage 1 tune.

My requirements for the tune are:

No compromised reliability, longevity, or safety issues
400bhp power
Great driveability for everyday use
Smooth delivery
Ideally 25 mpg under normal driving
Software only
Good price

I would be most grateful for a steer towards what might be the most suitable tuning product for my needs.

Many thanks

David


----------



## powerplay

temporarychicken said:


> Hi,
> 
> What an epic thread. Well done Mitchy.
> 
> I am collecting my TT RS coupe this Saturday. It's a 3 year old one (just a few weeks out of warranty)
> 
> Its standard at the moment. I plan to get the car, run it for a bit, get used to it, work out any kinks etc. this won't take long.
> 
> Then, I will want to go to stage 1 tune.
> 
> My requirements for the tune are:
> 
> No compromised reliability, longevity, or safety issues
> 400bhp power
> Great driveability for everyday use
> Smooth delivery
> Ideally 25 mpg under normal driving
> Software only
> Good price
> 
> I would be most grateful for a steer towards what might be the most suitable tuning product for my needs.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> David


Like Mitchy I've had the MRC remap on my RS, got my ECU fried at Audi and a new one fitted just recently, am about to get the APR map installed in a few days so will be happy to draw a comparison between the two soon.

APR is more expensive than MRC, I blagged a 20% discount which brings it down to around the MRC cost. Only downside is that even at their HQ APR don't offer a Dyno Run.


----------



## temporarychicken

Thanks power play, I look forward to your results.

There is another thread on this forum about Revo vs. APR but it seems to be a lot of argument and subjective views so I didn't post there for fear of stirring up a hornet's nest

Some swear by the Revo, others rate the APR....


----------



## LEO-RS

temporarychicken said:


> Thanks power play, I look forward to your results.
> 
> There is another thread on this forum about Revo vs. APR but it seems to be a lot of argument and subjective views so I didn't post there for fear of stirring up a hornet's nest
> 
> Some swear by the Revo, others rate the APR....


If you're anywhere around the midlands area, go visit MRC :wink:

APR are new to the RS tuning game, only a couple of people running S1/S2 software in the UK at the moment and a couple in development S3.

Revo, plenty people happy with this map, some owners have ventured from revo to APR and said APR was better.

To be fair, I dont think you would be disappointed with any of them. These tuning war games get all bitchy, read the reviews, compare the costs, find out more about the tuner and choose from there.

Good luck, they are cracking cars 8)


----------



## jaybyme

APR set mine up on the dyno powerplay,although the software for 4wd wasn't working properly


----------



## mattchaps

Mitchy said:


> To be fair, I dont think you would be disappointed with any of them. These tuning war games get all bitchy, read the reviews, compare the costs, find out more about the tuner and choose from there.
> 
> Good luck, they are cracking cars 8)


I have to agree with the above. That's what I did. Read reviews, ask questions, compare costs, speak to the tuners directly, then make up your own mind. There's not really a right or wrong decision, and chasing numbers isn't the best way to go about things, it's how the car feels.


----------



## powerplay

jaybyme said:


> APR set nine up on the dyno powerplay,although the software for 4wd wasn't working properly


How long ago was that J, presumably you mean APR in Milton Keynes?

Also do you mean they did yours, or you know of nine other cars they dyno'd for customers - I got the impression talking to [email protected] that they just remove your ECU, flash it, put it back and you're good to go.


----------



## jaybyme

I was there in MK in August.
They took the ECU out, ran the car standard on the dyno for a few runs,then remapped the car and done a few more runs,then a test drive.
I was there from 10 in the morning till 3.
Good bunch of lads,had breakfast with them,then Keith gave me the keys to his Golf,so I went out for a nice drive ,which was fun.Then when I came back, he took me out in JC's car  
It's just a shame that my car played up again just 20 miles down the road.
I think my car is just jinxed
Evan's been in touch,so hopefully i can send them my ECU once they can find a solution to the problems.
Hopefully they will get a few later Stronics tuned soon,so they can get more feedback.


----------



## mattchaps

jaybyme said:


> I was there in MK in August.
> They took the ECU out, ran the car standard on the dyno for a few runs,then remapped the car and done a few more runs,then a test drive.
> I was there from 10 in the morning till 3.
> Good bunch of lads,had breakfast with them,then Keith gave me the keys to his Golf,so I went out for a nice drive ,which was fun.Then when I came back, he took me out in JC's car
> It's just a shame that my car played up again just 20 miles down the road.
> I think my car is just jinxed
> Evan's been in touch,so hopefully i can send them my ECU once they can find a solution to the problems.
> Hopefully they will get a few later Stronics tuned soon,so they can get more feedback.


I'm sure they will sort it for you mate. Mine was tuned on the dyno and on the road, wasn't a straight forward upload and go.


----------



## jaybyme

I've had problems with 3 different maps from Siemoneit Racing and this one from APR.
With my 1st stage 1 map from Siemoneit,the speed limiter came back in after a while.
Then,they got rid of the speed limiter,and my cruise control disappeared.
Then I had a stage 2+ map,and had no cruise control and safety mode under full boost.
At the moment the car is running fine with the standard map,but my newly fitted ceramic brakes have started wobbling under braking !
I started tuning the car last December,so hopefully I will have a car that runs without problems by Christmas,lol
The customer service from APR seems very good,so I'm sure they will find the problems soon.


----------



## temporarychicken

Many thanks guys, some frank and good advice.

I'm now leaning towards a proper "interactive" tune where at the least a before, during, and after rolling road session is used.

A plug, upload, and drive off type tune would seem not enough given the varied experiences posted here.

If this was a 1.8t with 1000s of tunes sold, ie a very mature product, then plug and go would probably be fine.

But since there are only 400 of these cars sold here per year, perhaps treating the tune as a one off is better.

Like any tuning job, it's only as good as the guy that does it on the day! Gone are the good old days where I would open the ecu and swap out an EEPROM chip, then adjust the turbo waste gate manually to set the boost limit(sierra cosworth era)


----------



## SuperRS

Dude you no longer on vagtuning? Was gonna ask you about your tyres.


----------



## LEO-RS

I have deleted my Facebook for now mate, will most probably reactivate in a couple of months or so.

The Dunlop Sport maxx race are impressive, dry grip phenomenal and a league above the PS2, however, the compound is soft and I don't think they will last much longer than say 10k miles, the wear rating is nowhere near as good as the Michelin offerings. I have noticed quite a lot less understeer, braking seems to have improved aswell, all in all, impressed with them. I'm not 1 for getting to the limit of normal tyres anyway, I'm more a straight line pilot but I have no doubts in the capable hands of someone that can drive properly, they will shred time off a fast lap without a doubt.

Had a blowout a couple of weeks ago though which was a nightmare, sidewall blown drivers rear, bit of vibration felt but didn't really notice until I slowed down and then heard that dreaded noise. Tyre held up well though as I was giving it the beans beforehand with some pretty high speed driving. Appears to have been a nail in the tyre that was losing pressure, the tyre heated up with the speed I was doing, pretty much melted and then gave way by blowing the sidewall. Currently running about with 3 maxx race and 1 PS2 whilst I source another Dunlop.

I'm impressed with them though and would buy another set without a doubt, just feels more planted.


----------



## LEO-RS

Jason, you may find this useful...

http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?p=150893

Never tried the PSS so cant really comment but from all my research, the maxx race tyres tend to get better reviews. In the test above, they are a clear winner by some margin. I would put money on the Dunlops outperforming the Michelins but like you said, would be an interesting comparison 

I spotted the link in the other thread, £257.50 is a good price.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b0s4787p0/ ... 9_Mercedes


----------



## SuperRS

Thanks mitchy that's some of the data I've found and used to cross reference with. There is a good chance the Dunlop race is a sportier tyre, but nothing conclusive is out there yet. Need to see a head to head between the two.

I have got some data of TTRS with contintels and then TTRS with the dunlops, times done on a different day but the dunlops were 0.7 secs quicker a lap.

Very limited info on the Dunlop but you could average out the advantage of the dunlops over a ordinary tyre to be 1.5 secs a lap on most tracks, and it's the same story with the PSS.

I will try the dunlops next unless some meaningful tests come out which suggest I should stick with the pss


----------

